# CONNECTIONS 4 #49



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This one was on holiday too 😂😊


Hi Judi. Smart opossums wouldn't holiday someplace where they could get frostbite on their tails.  Even if the cat food is tasty.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't think you'll need stitch markers until you get to the end of the setup chart. The number of stitches matches the number of boxes on the set up chart, so no repeats in that section (as long as you ignore the "ignore this box" boxes.)


I will be glad when I have that "Ooooo I get it" moment and it just clicks, I might be getting there thanks for the help it makes a big difference.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well at least my stitch count was right :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's good.
I did a lot of counting stitches when I did my Ashton.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I will be glad when I have that "Ooooo I get it" moment and it just clicks, I might be getting there thanks for the help it makes a big difference.


You're welcome.
Pam makes lovely shawls. If you get to a section where I can't help you, she probably can.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Love your avatar nitz......


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Love your avatar nitz......


Thanks.
Thought I'd change to match the pretty leaves outside.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm here, Susan. I'm on my own as MR B has gone down to watch football with our SIL. I'm supposed to be knitting & watching the sewing program on TV. What you doing with the boys tomorrow?


I thought we may go out to BK and visit the pet shop for food and them go to a game store. It's a miracle if we can get them out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I thought we may go out to BK and visit the pet shop for food and them go to a game store. It's a miracle if we can get them out.


I don't have any BK's around here. Now that they own Tim Horton's I guess I'll see more BK's being built. (or, heaven forbid, some of the Timmy's turned into BK's, NOOOOOO)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I will be glad when I have that "Ooooo I get it" moment and it just clicks, I might be getting there thanks for the help it makes a big difference.


You'll get there!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't have any BK's around here. Now that they own Tim Horton's I guess I'll see more BK's being built. (or, heaven forbid, some of the Timmy's turned into BK's, NOOOOOO)


Bk's used to be my favorite but they have all gotten pretty bad,is the Timmy's any good?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I thought we may go out to BK and visit the pet shop for food and them go to a game store. It's a miracle if we can get them out.


Well I hope you enjoy the day with them, how long are they Grandma sitting for?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're welcome.
> Pam makes lovely shawls. If you get to a section where I can't help you, she probably can.


Thanks, Nitzi! My trick to doing them is to color code all the different stitches of the chart (and if there are multiple charts - make sure the color coding is the same for all charts). I also use stitch markers between the pattern repeats so if I get off (which I definitely do), I can count the repeats and see what might be wrong (missing or too many stitches). I also put in a lifeline when I finish up with a chart before moving onto the next chart. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You'll get there!


I sure hope so I really think that this particular one will suit my niece just fine, IF I can wrap my brain to cooperate. Might have to bend your ear about it like Nitzi suggested if you don't mind.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks.
> Thought I'd change to match the pretty leaves outside.


Some of our leaves are that color, but many are still in the process of getting there. We're fortunately (at the moment anyway) having a dry day. I've got to go run some errands!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I sure hope so I really think that this particular one will suit my niece just fine, IF I can wrap my brain to cooperate. Might have to bend your ear about it like Nitzi suggested if you don't mind.


More than happy to help! I'll PM you my cell #.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Nitzi! My trick to doing them is to color code all the different stitches of the chart (and if there are multiple charts - make sure the color coding is the same for all charts). I also use stitch markers between the pattern repeats so if I get off (which I definitely do), I can count the repeats and see what might be wrong (missing or too many stitches). I also put in a lifeline when I finish up with a chart before moving onto the next chart. Hope that makes sense.


It does make sense sort of I don't want this to be real big because she likes to wear them with the point in the front around her neck so maybe three repeats or maybe even two will have to see how I get on with it now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I hope you enjoy the day with them, how long are they Grandma sitting for?


Just until Sunday tea time. Grandma ann and grandad Keith take over then. Our shift will be done.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> More than happy to help! I'll PM you my cell #.


Thank you! Got it!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Bk's used to be my favorite but they have all gotten pretty bad,is the Timmy's any good?


I like their sandwiches except for the new "chopped" steak one. Love their tea, biscuits and donuts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It does make sense sort of I don't want this to be real big because she likes to wear them with the point in the front around her neck so maybe three repeats or maybe even two will have to see how I get on with it now.


Sounds good. It's always nice to have a choice in how big it gets by adding or deleting repeats.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just until Sunday tea time. Grandma ann and grandad Keith take over then. Our shift will be done.....


Have lots of fun!!

I am going to go for now and see if I can get my brain and hands in sync to restart this shawl.....

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to hop in the car and head out.
Talk to you later.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have lots of fun!!
> 
> I am going to go for now and see if I can get my brain and hands in sync to restart this shawl.....
> 
> ...


Best of luck this time. I wish you no distractions.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Best of luck this time. I wish you no distractions.


 :lol: :lol: Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to hop in the car and head out.
> Talk to you later.


Safe travels! Enjoy your evening and if we don't hear from you, enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Best of luck this time. I wish you no distractions.


Me, too! I'm off to run a couple of errands. Will check back in later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm going upstairs to read my book.......while all is silent. Night night


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Then I must be a real proper knitter I always have to tink several times on a project in fact I had to tink 4 rows of the sleeve on the purple sweater I am making.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe it's the extra fur. This one looks cuddly. Although I'd avoid the ratty tail.


Wow, Nitzi changed her avatar and I LOVE it!!!! Hang on, just going to sing a few verses of the Canadian National anthem, ahem..........


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds nice, I still need to figure out whats for dinner. and then I have to work on the second sleeve of the one sweater and start another baby blanket Michael is getting another little cousin a little boy so they should be really cute together two years apart is pretty good, and I still have a blue sweater to finish and the two Christmas gifts I really don't know why I do this to myself I really don't have time for all these projects right now although two of them are for an order so I have to get them done.
> 
> I think I am stressing my self out worrying about getting things done.


......and b r e a t h e, Lisa!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> OK, got it. It is pretty. What row are you having problems with?
> Are you having problems with that square at the beginning? Instead of the longtail cast on, try knitting cast on with two strands of the yarn. The stitches won't be so long and loopy and the difference in the thickness won't be noticeable. Once you have the stitches picked up along the two sides of the square, cut the second yarn off and weave it in.


Nitzi, you really know your stuff, I could never get straight into a pattern like that!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't have any BK's around here. Now that they own Tim Horton's I guess I'll see more BK's being built. (or, heaven forbid, some of the Timmy's turned into BK's, NOOOOOO)


Tim Horton's?!!?...........drifts off into a dreamlike state..............


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tim Horton's?!!?...........drifts off into a dreamlike state..............


Im going to dream about Tims bits!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I have an appointment to get the rim on my tire cleaned because every 10 days or so the message "low tire pressure" comes on always around 9:30 pm when no gas stations are open, I'm told it's due to change in outside temperature. But I think the rim needs sealing. I'm telling this because this is the first time ever ...I ran over a skunk crushed in the road before I got to the skunk and my car smells of skunk ..tomorrow I'm getting the tire fixed. Lovely! Right!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't think you'll need stitch markers until you get to the end of the setup chart. The number of stitches matches the number of boxes on the set up chart, so no repeats in that section (as long as you ignore the "ignore this box" boxes.)


Don't forget to use a lifeline as well! :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I thought we may go out to BK and visit the pet shop for food and them go to a game store. It's a miracle if we can get them out.


Hope they have a chair for you to sit on while you wait!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Im going to dream about Tims bits!!


Good job we know what you are going on about......or maybe I'm wrong lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

[qute=LondonChris]Good job we know what you are going on about......or maybe I'm wrong lol[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Good morning Purple, how are you today? I'm sitting here waiting for my 2nd cake to cook. Don't think I have made a cake in years, certainly have not made one for the boys, shame on me!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> There is definitely a difference in your opossums and our possums yours are almost cute ours are really gross. :roll:


Aren't the ones in USA O'Possums also? I know that one lot of little furry creatures are Possums, and they are nothing like the photo Nitzi posted, or photos of the ones I've seen, that frequent your country. Could Nitzi's O'Possum be growing a winter coat, and thus making it look cuter?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning , it is 5:30 am in Erie. Just a quick note to say we are leaving shortly for Florida. Love to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I have been woken up this morning the best way ever. Gs2 climbed on the bed and gave me a lovely hug. I love you grandma.....what more do I want eh?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Did loads of knitting yesterday and am halfway through another shawl using a yarn I bought in the US.

Up late as my fm is playing up a bit, but I have told it to GO AWAY.

Hope you are all having a good week end.

Here are a few more photos.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have an appointment to get the rim on my tire cleaned because every 10 days or so the message "low tire pressure" comes on always around 9:30 pm when no gas stations are open, I'm told it's due to change in outside temperature. But I think the rim needs sealing. I'm telling this because this is the first time ever ...I ran over a skunk crushed in the road before I got to the skunk and my car smells of skunk ..tomorrow I'm getting the tire fixed. Lovely! Right!


Pe-ew!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And a few more....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning , it is 5:30 am in Erie. Just a quick note to say we are leaving shortly for Florida. Love to all. Purly


Safe journey my lovely, see you on the other side!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Susan and Londy. I'm sitting here having my breakfast in my dressing gown. I know should have used a plate!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Did loads of knitting yesterday and am halfway through another shawl using a yarn I bought in the US.
> 
> Up late as my fm is playing up a bit, but I have told it to GO AWAY.
> 
> ...


Ah, lovely pics and very happy memories!!!! I guess you've been lucky your fm didn't slow you down on holiday but you have pushed it a bit so now you know what you have to do!!" Feel better soon dear! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Safe journey my lovely, see you on the other side!! xxxxxxxxx


And from me too. Take it easy. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Safe journey purley and DH. Love you x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, lovely pics and very happy memories!!!! I guess you've been lucky your fm didn't slow you down on holiday but you have pushed it a bit so now you know what you have to do!!" Feel better soon dear! xxxx


Thanks Honey, I'm really not too bad. Going to get on with the bunting today and then plan out the poppies. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Susan and Londy. I'm sitting here having my breakfast in my dressing gown. I know should have used a plate!!


Hehehehehe!! I should be doing something but no idea what! This afternoon, I am taking a ton of stuff to the charity shop for my niece. She was widowed 5 years ago but is now, finally moving on and has a new man. I think this clear out is emotional as well as physical!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more....


At this rate, you won't have to send me the memory stick, I'm saving them all and really enjoying seeing them. Will have another look at mine, see if there's anything worth sending you!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm loving all the photos....OBTW. Good morning haha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just gone into my e-bay account to find that someone has been selling iphone6 on my account for £781 each!! Am currently hanging on for e-bay accounts to answer, 20 minutes waiting time currently!! :shock: :shock: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just gone into my e-bay account to find that someone has been selling iphone6 on my account for £781 each!! Am currently hanging on for e-bay accounts to answer, 20 minutes waiting time currently!! :shock: :shock: :roll:


Omg.".... Some lamping is in order...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Omg.".... Some lamping is in order...


I think they have sorted it out, it seems my email account may have been hacked which let them into my e-bay set-up. I don't understand how they could profit from this because if it was sold under my account, surely their payment would come to me??? Anyway, I shall be watching closely to make sure there are no repercussions for me!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Could be good if you get the commission


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Could be good if you get the commission


Hmmm, don't think it's going to work out like that somehow!! I wish I _did_ have iphone 6s to tell, I'd be minted!!!! Now vagualy worried there will still be some charges put on my account, although the lady I spoke to seemed very confident there wouldn't be!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just a few random holiday pics!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

As promised ages ago, Nitzi and Pam's beautiful knitting. We were so spoilt!! Those girls are so clever with their knitting, they are an inspiration!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Wonderful work, they are so kind and clever.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We went to BK...IT was closed and the police were inside, so I don't know what wS up there.then we went to pets r us an then the game store. 

We have spoken with DS and DIL from their cabin and they sent a photo through of it....mmmmm.... I could just fancy it...I think purple and Londy had a classy room.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning , it is 5:30 am in Erie. Just a quick note to say we are leaving shortly for Florida. Love to all. Purly


Safe travels, Purly! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I have been woken up this morning the best way ever. Gs2 climbed on the bed and gave me a lovely hug. I love you grandma.....what more do I want eh?


What more indeed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more....


Brings back wonderful memories!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Omg.".... Some lamping is in order...


I agree!!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> As promised ages ago, Nitzi and Pam's beautiful knitting. We were so spoilt!! Those girls are so clever with their knitting, they are an inspiration!!!


They are beautiful. Love all your photos as well. That hotel room is nearly as nice as the travelodge!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

An exhausted grandma here. Went to A's party. It was held in the school where my DD works, they used her friend's classroom, as the room is for physically handicapped children there were flashing lights everywhere and an enormous ball pool. Hight-light of the afternoon was when I noticed little O was not wearing his glasses. He told his daddy he lost them in the pool. So there were about 6 adults throwing out the balls trying to find the glasses. What a great time they all had. The glasses were found but then we all ended throwing balls at each other, it was such a mess & great fun. I think the adults have had more fun than the kids! It's a good memory to keep. 
I'm now off to my brother's house to drop something in. I have not seen him for 18months, I am so looking forward to seeing him. He only lives 10mins from here, but we never meet up. His 'lady' & I do not really talk to each other, in fact one day she said she doesn't talk to me as she didn't like me..her loss. I have never made the effort since.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ......and b r e a t h e, Lisa!!!!!


aaaaa....hooooo....Ok that's better! :roll: Thank you!

I am trying really hard to let go of what I can't do anything about!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning Purple, how are you today? I'm sitting here waiting for my 2nd cake to cook. Don't think I have made a cake in years, certainly have not made one for the boys, shame on me!


That makes it even more special hope you are felling better.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Aren't the ones in USA O'Possums also? I know that one lot of little furry creatures are Possums, and they are nothing like the photo Nitzi posted, or photos of the ones I've seen, that frequent your country. Could Nitzi's O'Possum be growing a winter coat, and thus making it look cuter?


No they are definitely different.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning , it is 5:30 am in Erie. Just a quick note to say we are leaving shortly for Florida. Love to all. Purly


Safe travels Purly!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I have been woken up this morning the best way ever. Gs2 climbed on the bed and gave me a lovely hug. I love you grandma.....what more do I want eh?


Absolutely nothing!!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more....


You fit right in with that one!

I want to go to Toronto even more now!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Omg.".... Some lamping is in order...


I was just going to say that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Your house must be full of fun, when they are all together - does that happen?


NO!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just a few random holiday pics!!


Yes please Yummmyy!!!!!

Love the lighthouse picture!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> As promised ages ago, Nitzi and Pam's beautiful knitting. We were so spoilt!! Those girls are so clever with their knitting, they are an inspiration!!!


Wow those are some lovely knitted pieces!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She hasnt enough plates and cutlery.. hahaha. I dont know what shes fed her kids on but boy was it powerful hahaha


I do actually have enough plates and cutlery, and enough chairs and tables, cooking pots etc. to feed a hundred. Just don't have the room.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was iced tea, honest!!


I believe you? What was the abv?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And a few more....


you're in camouflage!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think they have sorted it out, it seems my email account may have been hacked which let them into my e-bay set-up. I don't understand how they could profit from this because if it was sold under my account, surely their payment would come to me??? Anyway, I shall be watching closely to make sure there are no repercussions for me!!!


That was exactly what I thought. Buying on your account makes sense, but not selling.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry I wasn't on yesterday. Hectic day, thanks to Dh's stupidity!
I have now caught up, but need to go and get dinner. I shall tell all tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have a few photos to share


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to attempt to knit something, enjoy the rest of your day wherever you are at in it

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> An exhausted grandma here. Went to A's party. It was held in the school where my DD works, they used her friend's classroom, as the room is for physically handicapped children there were flashing lights everywhere and an enormous ball pool. Hight-light of the afternoon was when I noticed little O was not wearing his glasses. He told his daddy he lost them in the pool. So there were about 6 adults throwing out the balls trying to find the glasses. What a great time they all had. The glasses were found but then we all ended throwing balls at each other, it was such a mess & great fun. I think the adults have had more fun than the kids! It's a good memory to keep.
> I'm now off to my brother's house to drop something in. I have not seen him for 18months, I am so looking forward to seeing him. He only lives 10mins from here, but we never meet up. His 'lady' & I do not really talk to each other, in fact one day she said she doesn't talk to me as she didn't like me..her loss. I have never made the effort since.


Her loss indeed!!!! Glad the birthday party went well.  Now get some well deserved rest. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a few photos to share


Wonderful photos!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm in bed now. The boys are still playing. They really have been extremely well behaved. I've enjoyed every minute. Grandma ann will come tomorrow tea time. I'm sorry to leave them. I think I'll read my book now. I haven't knitted this weekend. I really like my craft light and find the lighting here I
Useless to knit by. AND I didn't feel like it anyway.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We went to BK...IT was closed and the police were inside, so I don't know what wS up there.then we went to pets r us an then the game store.
> 
> We have spoken with DS and DIL from their cabin and they sent a photo through of it....mmmmm.... I could just fancy it...I think purple and Londy had a classy room.


I always said their prices were criminal, :lol: :lol: Seriously, they used to do a lovely Mushroom Double Swiss back in the Cornwall days, it was yummy!!! We had many classy rooms, all the hotels were different but good and we had a few swims in the pools too!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They are beautiful. Love all your photos as well. That hotel room is nearly as nice as the travelodge!


Hehehehehehe! We were lucky in Toronto cos we had adjoining rooms and would pop in and out at will!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> An exhausted grandma here. Went to A's party. It was held in the school where my DD works, they used her friend's classroom, as the room is for physically handicapped children there were flashing lights everywhere and an enormous ball pool. Hight-light of the afternoon was when I noticed little O was not wearing his glasses. He told his daddy he lost them in the pool. So there were about 6 adults throwing out the balls trying to find the glasses. What a great time they all had. The glasses were found but then we all ended throwing balls at each other, it was such a mess & great fun. I think the adults have had more fun than the kids! It's a good memory to keep.
> I'm now off to my brother's house to drop something in. I have not seen him for 18months, I am so looking forward to seeing him. He only lives 10mins from here, but we never meet up. His 'lady' & I do not really talk to each other, in fact one day she said she doesn't talk to me as she didn't like me..her loss. I have never made the effort since.


Don't blame you, it _is_ her loss!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> aaaaa....hooooo....Ok that's better! :roll: Thank you!
> 
> I am trying really hard to let go of what I can't do anything about!


That's the way, "God grant me the courage......"... and all that!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I believe you? What was the abv?


Abv? Que?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a few photos to share


What a sweetie Gerry is, putting up with all those ladies!!! That car is just wonderful, I love it!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hehehehehehe! We were lucky in Toronto cos we had adjoining rooms and would pop in and out at will!!


It was great to be able to do that!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Don't blame you, it _is_ her loss!!


Went to my brothers house, my niece let us in her mum just stood there. She said, you can come in but we haven't got a lot of room!!! Didn't even offer me a chair to sit on, we stayed long enough to do what we needed to do. My niece, who is lovely asked what we were doing Sunday, I said that my DD is cooking lunch for us all, as I find cooking difficult & tiring. My SIL told me to get a chair in the kitchen. I don't think I will be going back there. It's such a shame because I have a fab brother who I would love to see more of. Sorry rant over. Night night everyone


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Went to my brothers house, my niece let us in her mum just stood there. She said, you can come in but we haven't got a lot of room!!! Didn't even offer me a chair to sit on, we stayed long enough to do what we needed to do. My niece, who is lovely asked what we were doing Sunday, I said that my DD is cooking lunch for us all, as I find cooking difficult & tiring. My SIL told me to get a chair in the kitchen. I don't think I will be going back there. It's such a shame because I have a fab brother who I would love to see more of. Sorry rant over. Night night everyone


That is a true shame! What an utterly rude and ugly natured woman!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning. Bit cloudy here today, but still quite mild. Made 2 more strips ov buntinv yesterday and then started on b the poppy display. I got the scumbling sorted and have startec to sew it to the background fabric.. it's going to take quite a bit of work, but I think the end result will look good.

lovely photos Londy and Binky, brings back some lovely memories.

Chris so sorry your SIL was not more welcoming. Would your brother visit you?

Susan, so glad you are having a great time with the boys.

here's some more photos..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And here's some more holiday photos....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Went to my brothers house, my niece let us in her mum just stood there. She said, you can come in but we haven't got a lot of room!!! Didn't even offer me a chair to sit on, we stayed long enough to do what we needed to do. My niece, who is lovely asked what we were doing Sunday, I said that my DD is cooking lunch for us all, as I find cooking difficult & tiring. My SIL told me to get a chair in the kitchen. I don't think I will be going back there. It's such a shame because I have a fab brother who I would love to see more of. Sorry rant over. Night night everyone


Sorry to hear about your bad experience, Chris,what a hurtful, unfeeling woman!! Maybe you could try and meet your brother with your niece outside somewhere for a coffee and a chat, at least that would give you contact without the pain!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Bit cloudy here today, but still quite mild. Made 2 more strips ov buntinv yesterday and then started on b the poppy display. I got the scumbling sorted and have startec to sew it to the background fabric.. it's going to take quite a bit of work, but I think the end result will look good.
> 
> lovely photos Londy and Binky, brings back some lovely memories.
> 
> ...


Love the scumbling, did you make that?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some more holiday photos....


Oh yes please, is was so lovely there!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love the scumbling, did you make that?


It was a joint effort, lots of little bits, I did about half. Have sewn a third of it down to the backing fabric. Once it is secure we have to cover it in poppies.

How are you this morning? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes please, is was so lovely there!!!


Mind you there are also some nice cottages by the lake in Cape Breton. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Ready for a few more photos.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to have lunch at DDs today. Have a good one everyone. Love you xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, I slept good again but it will be nice in my own bed. I also must tidy round before grandma comes to take over. They've been good as gold.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Went to my brothers house, my niece let us in her mum just stood there. She said, you can come in but we haven't got a lot of room!!! Didn't even offer me a chair to sit on, we stayed long enough to do what we needed to do. My niece, who is lovely asked what we were doing Sunday, I said that my DD is cooking lunch for us all, as I find cooking difficult & tiring. My SIL told me to get a chair in the kitchen. I don't think I will be going back there. It's such a shame because I have a fab brother who I would love to see more of. Sorry rant over. Night night everyone


Sorry chrissy but I had to laugh at the start of your story. The part where you could go in but the wasn't much room.... Cheeky b....r. I'll come down and lamp her for you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Bit cloudy here today, but still quite mild. Made 2 more strips ov buntinv yesterday and then started on b the poppy display. I got the scumbling sorted and have startec to sew it to the background fabric.. it's going to take quite a bit of work, but I think the end result will look good.
> 
> lovely photos Londy and Binky, brings back some lovely memories.
> 
> ...


Love it & so purple! Thought that shop was designed for you! The scrumbling looks great, what is it going to be used for. We did some on our WI banner, to represent water, it was very effective.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some more holiday photos....


I want to go to that lake,!,


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Ready for a few more photos.......


Great photos, I want to go to Canada even ore, it's always been our dream destination, maybe one day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sorry I went on about my SIL last night, I was so cross. by the way my brother has not married her, they have been together since teenagers. I know people who know her & they all think she is a great person, I have never seen that. I think it goes back to when he was younger & asked my opinion on things. Our mum died when he was 11 & I suppose I took over as his support, our dad was quite elderly. She used to get really cross if ever he talked to me about a problem or asked advice. My only good feeling I have for her is she was great with my dad & was very caring towards him. That's the end of my moaning once again! 
We are just off to have a Sunday roast cooked by our SIL, the boys will watch the American football. My DD is making lots of crafty things, which have become very popular amongst her friends & they have given her orders, making her some much needed cash for Christmas I expect she will get me stitching for her. Have a great day every. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning , it is 5:30 am in Erie. Just a quick note to say we are leaving shortly for Florida. Love to all. Purly


Have a safe trip, hope to do some skyping with you after you get settled in Florida xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Went to my brothers house, my niece let us in her mum just stood there. She said, you can come in but we haven't got a lot of room!!! Didn't even offer me a chair to sit on, we stayed long enough to do what we needed to do. My niece, who is lovely asked what we were doing Sunday, I said that my DD is cooking lunch for us all, as I find cooking difficult & tiring. My SIL told me to get a chair in the kitchen. I don't think I will be going back there. It's such a shame because I have a fab brother who I would love to see more of. Sorry rant over. Night night everyone


Is he and your neice not able to come and visit you? That might be a wonderful opportunity for re-establishing contact with the two of them; then there would be no problem with dealing with your SIL. That is the setup that I had with one of my brothers, as his wife decided that our family were not nice people - I think k it was mainly me though, as she did some terrible things to my brother, and I was trytrying to protect him, which just does not work!

And it is definitely her loss


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes please, is was so lovely there!!!


It was, wasn't it?!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Love it & so purple! Thought that shop was designed for you! The scrumbling looks great, what is it going to be used for. We did some on our WI banner, to represent water, it was very effective.


Scumble is being kused as a base for the poppies, which is going on the memorial display. There will be a big srrvice in our main square for yhat. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I want to go to that lake,!,


Happy to make the arrangements, but I
I'll let Nitzi be the tour guide, she is briliant :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy to make the arrangements, but I
> I'll let Nitzi be the tour guide, she is briliant :thumbup:


She absolutely is!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well this was a wonderful, colourful set of posts, for me to read today! 
Londy and Purple, absolu tell loved seeing the photos, would definitely like to so all of thone places, and meet the girls in USA and Canada.

I am making progress with my two baby wraps, but they are no longer wraps, as I will be changing them so that they will fit a single bed, I think that will make them much more useful, for a lot longer for the twins ........... and no they haven't arrived yet, I think k they still have 2.5 weeks to go; then they will have ppermission to enter the outside world, and meet everyone &#128522;&#128518;


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Am at DDs had a lovely lunch and far too much wine. Just going to have coffee. Can't see straight to knit. Oh well! Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Am at DDs had a lovely lunch and far too much wine. Just going to have coffee. Can't see straight to knit. Oh well! Xxx


Sounds like a perfect lunch! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Abv? Que?


Alcohol By Volume


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Right. To backtrack with my news, none of it terribly good. On Tuesday I collected my huge bag of medicines (two month's worth) from the doctor's (the pharmacy is an integral part) and was asked to take my blood pressure in the dreaded machine. It was way high for some reason. I was going to get an appointment with the Dr but figured I'd just hand the paper in and wait. Sure enough I was phoned on Thursday and they insisted I went the next day. BP was still rather high, though not as bad. Dr is now in panic mode as I am already taking three different tablets daily for BP.

Apparently only two alternatives left. One I can't have as I am prone to gout. The other is a bit dangerous. I have to take it twice a day when I am about to sleep or sit for a while, as it instantly and perhaps dangerously lowers the BP. Great!

Friday night I slept better than for ages. Last night I went to bed at 1 o'clock (am) with the tablet and a pain killer, and slept to ......2 o'clock (pm)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Friday went on being fun. I had Harley (7) for the day. Alan ruined the day by discovering that he could not find the keys to his 4 lock-ups. He finally worked out that he had left them in the lock of one on Monday! We got dragged around with him (just to keep his temper in check) while we bought 4 new padlocks, 4 new locks and some bolt-cutters (on MY card!); then helped him cut off the old padlocks to replace them, and took out the old locks - which took hours. 
Susan, you don't have the only one you know!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

However, the sun is streaming through my window here, Alan has just gone out (disgusted because I won't go with him) and I can take some more pills, with the excuse that I cannot move from my chair for at least half an hour, in case I get dizzy.

I have nearly finished a 'T' jumper for one of the twins. I made a bit of a mess of the back, but it's too much to frog. No-one else notices. I shall just wince every time she wears it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

A am now home and in my own chair...I could have stayed with thr boys. Weve had a brilliant time. 

It's half past 4 and already we have the wall lights on. Here come thre dark nights. Ive got the heating going and it wont take long to warm the house through. Its onlyt a little one.

purley I hope you are driving safely and not tiring yourself out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Bit cloudy here today, but still quite mild. Made 2 more strips ov buntinv yesterday and then started on b the poppy display. I got the scumbling sorted and have startec to sew it to the background fabric.. it's going to take quite a bit of work, but I think the end result will look good.
> 
> lovely photos Londy and Binky, brings back some lovely memories.
> 
> ...


Ive never heard of Scrumping. It looks good. is it hard to do?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Went to my brothers house, my niece let us in her mum just stood there. She said, you can come in but we haven't got a lot of room!!! Didn't even offer me a chair to sit on, we stayed long enough to do what we needed to do. My niece, who is lovely asked what we were doing Sunday, I said that my DD is cooking lunch for us all, as I find cooking difficult & tiring. My SIL told me to get a chair in the kitchen. I don't think I will be going back there. It's such a shame because I have a fab brother who I would love to see more of. Sorry rant over. Night night everyone


That is horrible, your bother should come and see you without his wife and bring your niece to visit, you are so nice I don't understand why people have to be that way.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry about ytour blood pressure saxy. I sometimes (well most times) think the 2 A's cause it......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning. Bit cloudy here today, but still quite mild. Made 2 more strips ov buntinv yesterday and then started on b the poppy display. I got the scumbling sorted and have startec to sew it to the background fabric.. it's going to take quite a bit of work, but I think the end result will look good.
> 
> lovely photos Londy and Binky, brings back some lovely memories.
> 
> ...


That is quite the haul and the mittens are turning out lovely with that yarn I take it you had enough.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Binky...How are you today?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And here's some more holiday photos....


I am in that would be perfect!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ready for a few more photos.......


I think we should plan a knitting trip here for sure!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all. Thought I'd post a photo of the cowl Nitzi knit for me. It's lovely and warm and I got it none too soon as we needed them the day we spent at Parry Sound and on the boat cruise there and also our weather here is getting chillier by the day! It will be well used!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Friday went on being fun. I had Harley (7) for the day. Alan ruined the day by discovering that he could not find the keys to his 4 lock-ups. He finally worked out that he had left them in the lock of one on Monday! We got dragged around with him (just to keep his temper in check) while we bought 4 new padlocks, 4 new locks and some bolt-cutters (on MY card!); then helped him cut off the old padlocks to replace them, and took out the old locks - which took hours.
> Susan, you don't have the only one you know!!!!!


So sorry you've been dealing with all that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Alcohol By Volume


Thank you but I've forgotten the question now!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Right. To backtrack with my news, none of it terribly good. On Tuesday I collected my huge bag of medicines (two month's worth) from the doctor's (the pharmacy is an integral part) and was asked to take my blood pressure in the dreaded machine. It was way high for some reason. I was going to get an appointment with the Dr but figured I'd just hand the paper in and wait. Sure enough I was phoned on Thursday and they insisted I went the next day. BP was still rather high, though not as bad. Dr is now in panic mode as I am already taking three different tablets daily for BP.
> 
> Apparently only two alternatives left. One I can't have as I am prone to gout. The other is a bit dangerous. I have to take it twice a day when I am about to sleep or sit for a while, as it instantly and perhaps dangerously lowers the BP. Great!
> 
> Friday night I slept better than for ages. Last night I went to bed at 1 o'clock (am) with the tablet and a pain killer, and slept to ......2 o'clock (pm)


Oo-er, that's not good. Hope the new meds can bring it down quickly and at least if you have to sit down you can knit!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> However, the sun is streaming through my window here, Alan has just gone out (disgusted because I won't go with him) and I can take some more pills, with the excuse that I cannot move from my chair for at least half an hour, in case I get dizzy.
> 
> I have nearly finished a 'T' jumper for one of the twins. I made a bit of a mess of the back, but it's too much to frog. No-one else notices. I shall just wince every time she wears it!


Don't let her stand with her back to you, keep turning her round!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Thought I'd post a photo of the cowl Nitzi knit for me. It's lovely and warm and I got it none too soon as we needed them the day we spent at Parry Sound and on the boat cruise there and also our weather here is getting chillier by the day! It will be well used!


That's another beauty!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Pam and anyone else who's here!! We had the kids overnight so their M & D could go out, then today we all met up at a pub for lunch and one of the waitresses was a girl I used to work with in the Post Office so hope to see more of her! The lunch was a lovely roast but no wine as I was driving :evil: I was chuffed to little mint balls when another customer commented on how well behaved the kids were, mind you that was probably because their dad popped out and spent £5 on comics for them!!! Bought a little waffle maker yesterday but frankly, it's rubbish so am taking it back tomorrow and have ordered one from Amazon that is like the ones we had in USA,only for when the kids are here, mind!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Thought I'd post a photo of the cowl Nitzi knit for me. It's lovely and warm and I got it none too soon as we needed them the day we spent at Parry Sound and on the boat cruise there and also our weather here is getting chillier by the day! It will be well used!


It is so beautiful Nitz puts me to shame with working full time, running a house and still finding time to knit. She's a clever lady.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im quite sad to leave our two today.....GS1 had bought himself a rubber camel head! He put his hoodie on and came down with it on to see Grandma Ann. She got the shock of her life.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It is so beautiful Nitz puts me to shame with working full time, running a house and still finding time to knit. She's a clever lady.


That she is and she's kind and caring, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im quite sad to leave our two today.....GS1 had bought himself a rubber camel head! He put his hoodie on and came down with it on to see Grandma Ann. She got the shock of her life.


What a rascal! How is Ann doing? When does she go back to her doctor?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam and anyone else who's here!! We had the kids overnight so their M & D could go out, then today we all met up at a pub for lunch and one of the waitresses was a girl I used to work with in the Post Office so hope to see more of her! The lunch was a lovely roast but no wine as I was driving :evil: I was chuffed to little mint balls when another customer commented on how well behaved the kids were, mind you that was probably because their dad popped out and spent £5 on comics for them!!! Bought a little waffle maker yesterday but frankly, it's rubbish so am taking it back tomorrow and have ordered one from Amazon that is like the ones we had in USA,only for when the kids are here, mind!!!


What wonderful time you're having with the kids overnight and lunch out, too!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a rascal! How is Ann doing? When does she go back to her doctor?


Ann looks fine to me today. I think its this week she goes back to the hospital. I dont like to ask when the boys are there. She looked ok thanks.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That she is and she's kind and caring, too!


....and lots of fun!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Binky...How are you today?


I am doing good today found something new to eat that was growing in my own yard and it is awesome (Jerusalem artichoke or sunchoke) roasted with sweet potatoes (home grown) and Brussels sprouts (not my favorite but really good roasted)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am doing good today found something new to eat that was growing in my own yard and it is awesome (Jerusalem artichoke or sunchoke) roasted with sweet potatoes (home grown) and Brussels sprouts (not my favorite but really good roasted)


Sounds good!! I haven't tried artichokes but if you have them growing, that's great!! I haven't roasted sweet potatoes either, tried to make oven fries with them last week but weren't good, will try and roast the rest!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry about ytour blood pressure saxy. I sometimes (well most times) think the 2 A's cause it......


even the DR agreed on that one! Because I have a suspicion that the sertraline is causing the high BP he is arranging for me to see someone to talk to. What's the difference between unhappiness, being overwhelmed and clinical depression? And if we are right about the two A's, what next? Murder on the NHS?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Thought I'd post a photo of the cowl Nitzi knit for me. It's lovely and warm and I got it none too soon as we needed them the day we spent at Parry Sound and on the boat cruise there and also our weather here is getting chillier by the day! It will be well used!


It's a lovely pattern, and what a gorgeous colour!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Is he and your neice not able to come and visit you? That might be a wonderful opportunity for re-establishing contact with the two of them; then there would be no problem with dealing with your SIL. That is the setup that I had with one of my brothers, as his wife decided that our family were not nice people - I think k it was mainly me though, as she did some terrible things to my brother, and I was trytrying to protect him, which just does not work!
> 
> And it is definitely her loss[/quote
> 
> He used to come & visit during the day sometimes when he was working. His own daughter has only just started seeing them after a long time, she is very keen to see me. I shall have over soon with her beautiful little girl.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry you've been dealing with all that!


It's probably good for my soul! Harley actually enjoyed it. We called at the airport to get something, so I insisted on stopping for one of their lovely lattes, and he enjoyed going to the local police station to report the theft of the keys and that some youths who were hanging around until we left then broke into an empty lock-up. They didn't wait long enough and Harley saw them trying. His brother was jealous of the excitement while he was stuck at school.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you but I've forgotten the question now!!!


You denied that the iced tea was actually alcoholic, so I asked what its ABV was.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oo-er, that's not good. Hope the new meds can bring it down quickly and at least if you have to sit down you can knit!


another four really awkward rows done this afternoon.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam and anyone else who's here!! We had the kids overnight so their M & D could go out, then today we all met up at a pub for lunch and one of the waitresses was a girl I used to work with in the Post Office so hope to see more of her! The lunch was a lovely roast but no wine as I was driving :evil: I was chuffed to little mint balls when another customer commented on how well behaved the kids were, mind you that was probably because their dad popped out and spent £5 on comics for them!!! Bought a little waffle maker yesterday but frankly, it's rubbish so am taking it back tomorrow and have ordered one from Amazon that is like the ones we had in USA,only for when the kids are here, mind!!!


 :wink: :wink: :thumbup:  I want one too!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It is so beautiful Nitz puts me to shame with working full time, running a house and still finding time to knit. She's a clever lady.


and lovely with it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Friday went on being fun. I had Harley (7) for the day. Alan ruined the day by discovering that he could not find the keys to his 4 lock-ups. He finally worked out that he had left them in the lock of one on Monday! We got dragged around with him (just to keep his temper in check) while we bought 4 new padlocks, 4 new locks and some bolt-cutters (on MY card!); then helped him cut off the old padlocks to replace them, and took out the old locks - which took hours.
> Susan, you don't have the only one you know!!!!!


No wonder your BP is so high with all that going on in your life. You need to think about yourself & rest.. Hugs


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am doing good today found something new to eat that was growing in my own yard and it is awesome (Jerusalem artichoke or sunchoke) roasted with sweet potatoes (home grown) and Brussels sprouts (not my favorite but really good roasted)


keep the brussels! but otherwise, lovely food. Expensive to buy, so well done on growing your own.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Thought I'd post a photo of the cowl Nitzi knit for me. It's lovely and warm and I got it none too soon as we needed them the day we spent at Parry Sound and on the boat cruise there and also our weather here is getting chillier by the day! It will be well used!


Nice well done! Really pretty color also!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and lots of fun!!!


And definitely that, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ann looks fine to me today. I think its this week she goes back to the hospital. I dont like to ask when the boys are there. She looked ok thanks.


That's good that she's looking fine to you. I hope all goes well with her at her appointment this week. I totally understand why you don't want to ask in front of the boys.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Nice well done! Really pretty color also!


I know! I love it and am going to get lots of use out of it over the next few months!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You denied that the iced tea was actually alcoholic, so I asked what its ABV was.


What's ABV again? Only kidding, it wasn't Long Island Ice tea which is about 90% proof!! Seriously, sadly, it was zero  xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds good!! I haven't tried artichokes but if you have them growing, that's great!! I haven't roasted sweet potatoes either, tried to make oven fries with them last week but weren't good, will try and roast the rest!!!


This is a different artichoke it looks like ginger but tastes like a potatoe and is suppose to be really good for diabetics it was all really good, the sweet potatoes were awesome and I didn't have to add butter sugar and cinnamon!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What's ABV again? Only kidding, it wasn't Long Island Ice tea which is about 90% proof!! Seriously, sadly, it was zero  xxx


how sad!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This is a different artichoke it looks like ginger but tastes like a potatoe and is suppose to be really good for diabetics it was all really good, the sweet potatoes were awesome and I didn't have to add butter sugar and cinnamon!


That sounds really good. I'm going to have to give it a try. How long did you roast them for and at what temperature?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> how sad!


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> keep the brussels! but otherwise, lovely food. Expensive to buy, so well done on growing your own.


We have been growing then for years and we never did anything with them (the sunchoke) so now we know.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This is a different artichoke it looks like ginger but tastes like a potatoe and is suppose to be really good for diabetics it was all really good, the sweet potatoes were awesome and I didn't have to add butter sugar and cinnamon!


Did you mash or roast them?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds really good. I'm going to have to give it a try. How long did you roast them for and at what temperature?


350 for about 45 minutes depending on how big the sweet potato cubes are these were really small like the fingering potatoes so they cooked quick the actual recipe called for cauliflower but we didn't have any and we had just got the stuff out of the ground really yummy would have went really good with a roast!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you mash or roast them?


Roasted cut kinda small a little oil and salt.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you mash or roast them?


Purple would have really liked them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> 350 for about 45 minutes depending on how big the sweet potato cubes are these were really small like the fingering potatoes so they cooked quick the actual recipe called for cauliflower but we didn't have any and we had just got the stuff out of the ground really yummy would have went really good with a roast!


It sounds yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It sounds yummy!


Have you seen the Jerusalem artichokes before?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> how sad!


It is sad Long Island iced teas are dangerous but oh so good!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is sad Long Island iced teas are dangerous but oh so good!


Have never had one, I would be flat on my back for days!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have never had one, I would be flat on my back for days!!!!


I haven't had one in years, I would usually dilute it with coke.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im off to watch last of the summer wine in my bed...oooohhhh my own bed........yayayayayaya night.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im off to watch last of the summer wine in my bed...oooohhhh my own bed........yayayayayaya night.


Good night Gs!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im off to watch last of the summer wine in my bed...oooohhhh my own bed........yayayayayaya night.


I'm looking forward to mine already and I've only been up five hours!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm looking forward to mine already and I've only been up five hours!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive never heard of Scrumping. It looks good. is it hard to do?


No, it's basically messing about with knitting or crochet. No pattern, just go with the flow! 
Glad you had a great time with the boys. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam and anyone else who's here!! We had the kids overnight so their M & D could go out, then today we all met up at a pub for lunch and one of the waitresses was a girl I used to work with in the Post Office so hope to see more of her! The lunch was a lovely roast but no wine as I was driving :evil: I was chuffed to little mint balls when another customer commented on how well behaved the kids were, mind you that was probably because their dad popped out and spent £5 on comics for them!!! Bought a little waffle maker yesterday but frankly, it's rubbish so am taking it back tomorrow and have ordered one from Amazon that is like the ones we had in USA,only for when the kids are here, mind!!!


Which one. I'm on my way, will bri g the maple syrup xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening Mrs P, glad you had a nice lunch, so did I!! Didn't want any tea though!! Mr L had a huge slice of something called Chocolate Lumpy Bumpy for dessert, I couldn't have tackled it although DD and I had a little taste and it was very rich but delicious!!! Have a good evening, talk soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Which one. I'm on my way, will bri g the maple syrup xxxxxx


It looks like the one we used but is probably smaller. Hang on, I'll find the link.............here it is!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00L451AEA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Saxy, wish I could share my Bp with you. Mines low. Take it really easy and I hope the doctor helps you. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Off to watch TV and knit now Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It looks like the one we used but is probably smaller. Hang on, I'll find the link.............here it is!
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00L451AEA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


Thank you I'll g o and have a look.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you I'll g o and have a look.


Ive just added it to my Christmas wish list, thanks xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This is what my dining room table looks like.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to watch TV and knit now Lotsa love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have fun xxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what my dining room table looks like.......


Wow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to get back to my knitting that is sitting in my lap.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what my dining room table looks like.......


Wow!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> This is a different artichoke it looks like ginger but tastes like a potatoe and is suppose to be really good for diabetics it was all really good, the sweet potatoes were awesome and I didn't have to add butter sugar and cinnamon!


The artichoke you have makes great soup. My dad used to have it in his garden, it used to grow wild.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It looks like the one we used but is probably smaller. Hang on, I'll find the link.............here it is!
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00L451AEA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


I'll be round when strawberries are in season, great with waffles IMO


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what my dining room table looks like.......


WOW WOW WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for sll the wows. I'm now starting to se w them in place!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry about ytour blood pressure saxy. I sometimes (well most times) think the 2 A's cause it......


My person with a name beginning with "E" is the cause of my higher blood pressure 😕😐


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ive just added it to my Christmas wish list, thanks xxxx


Hehehehehehe!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what my dining room table looks like.......


Oh wow, looks better than the Tower of London!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'll be round when strawberries are in season, great with waffles IMO


Yeah but you need to stick them on with a big dollop of cream! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yeah but you need to stick them on with a big dollop of cream! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Naturally. Oh memories of Belgium.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just going through my holiday pics and a lot of them are rubbish but found this lovely picture of Nitzi, Pam, Purple and myself in the Old Spaghetti Factory in Toronto. Next is a lovely picture of our Jynx and finally, this is what I call a yarn store from Defiance Ohio!!


You all look lovely in the pictures and that is quite a yarn store!

I'm on tonight and am glad to take my mind off bad news. I worked for a nice man and got a call his son died by suicide. I'm going with a friend to the wake tomorrow but wales are hard for me since my losses. He was only 29 years old, well educated, nice parents. I'm so sad for them all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I figured out that I am not that good with the fingering yarn and even worse using a larger needle than is called for I knit really loose so maybe I should try it on a size smaller and actually keep track of the row that I am on, I am ok until somebody talks to me then I totally forget where I was :shock:


I've lost my row count often but came up with this idea which is working so far. I name each row alphabetically like row I is Annie, the next row has to make sense with it snd begin with that letter.row 2 might be 'agrees'. Row 3 Betty row 4 'borrows .' I can keep these in mind better than numbers. Mooch is on mu afghan on my chest which means I'm up passed his bedtime. Tomorrow will be tough.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls....My cleaning lady comes today, so I'm up nice and early 8am to tidy up. I'll do a little catch up first.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You all look lovely in the pictures and that is quite a yarn store!
> 
> I'm on tonight and am glad to take my mind off bad news. I worked for a nice man and got a call his son died by suicide. I'm going with a friend to the wake tomorrow but wales are hard for me since my losses. He was only 29 years old, well educated, nice parents. I'm so sad for them all.


So sorry for the news jolly. We, none of us, know whats around the corner.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Went to bed dreaming of poppies.

Polly, so sorry for your sad news. Sending you a special hug.

Hope everyone is going to have a good week of low blood pressure, no aches and pains and happiness. Luv u all. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The weatherman is telling me that we will have SNOW before the week is out. ouch
The opossum has been coming every other morning to eat the cat kibble. He can stay. He eats mice and bugs and I have too many of both of those. And he's cute when he cleans his face after eating, just like a kitty.
I went to the funeral procession for the soldier killed in Ottawa. They drive the hearse with police escort along the Highway of Heroes and people gather on the bridges to pay their respects. There were more people on the bridges than I have seen for any other soldier.
I had a head ache for most of the weekend but I still managed to go to an award ceremony for mum. She got an award from the mayor for her photography. Just as I was going to take a photo of mum getting her award, some woman backed into me, so we had to restage mum getting her award so we could get pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've lost my row count often but came up with this idea which is working so far. I name each row alphabetically like row I is Annie, the next row has to make sense with it snd begin with that letter.row 2 might be 'agrees'. Row 3 Betty row 4 'borrows .' I can keep these in mind better than numbers. Mooch is on mu afghan on my chest which means I'm up passed his bedtime. Tomorrow will be tough.


I'm sending a big hug to you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This is what my dining room table looks like.......


Also WOW
Happy sewing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It looks like the one we used but is probably smaller. Hang on, I'll find the link.............here it is!
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00L451AEA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


That would make lovely waffles.
I have a little waffle maker. It doesn't flip but it does sing when the waffles are ready. After a couple of waffles the singing gets annoying :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening Mrs P, glad you had a nice lunch, so did I!! Didn't want any tea though!! Mr L had a huge slice of something called Chocolate Lumpy Bumpy for dessert, I couldn't have tackled it although DD and I had a little taste and it was very rich but delicious!!! Have a good evening, talk soon xxxxxxxxx


Chocolate Lumpy Bumpy - Layers of moist chocolate flavour sponge, rich chocolate flavour mousse & lumpy bumpy cheesecake enrobed with chocolate flavour ganache & sprinkled with pecans, chocolate chunks & drizzled with chocolate fudge
I'd help eating that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Have you seen the Jerusalem artichokes before?


There were some at the farmers market on the weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This is a different artichoke it looks like ginger but tastes like a potatoe and is suppose to be really good for diabetics it was all really good, the sweet potatoes were awesome and I didn't have to add butter sugar and cinnamon!


I have a sweet potato salad for lunch packed in my bag. The sweet potatoes were roasted and then mixed with cream and raisins and cooled.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go to work.
I'll talk later.
Happy knitting.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a sweet potato salad for lunch packed in my bag. The sweet potatoes were roasted and then mixed with cream and raisins and cooled.


That sounds yummy, love things like that. You have had a busy weekend, sad & happy. Have a good day at work.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> You all look lovely in the pictures and that is quite a yarn store!
> 
> I'm on tonight and am glad to take my mind off bad news. I worked for a nice man and got a call his son died by suicide. I'm going with a friend to the wake tomorrow but wales are hard for me since my losses. He was only 29 years old, well educated, nice parents. I'm so sad for them all.


Thinking of you Polly it's going to be a tough day. Sending you hugs x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Went to bed dreaming of poppies.
> 
> Polly, so sorry for your sad news. Sending you a special hug.
> 
> Hope everyone is going to have a good week of low blood pressure, no aches and pains and happiness. Luv u all. xx


Morning, hope you have a good time sewing on your poppies & that you are not 'seeing red' when you have finished. I'm going to try & do my GS's patchwork advent calendar today, its already to go just got to plug in the machine!
Have a good day. Hugs. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The weatherman is telling me that we will have SNOW before the week is out. ouch
> The opossum has been coming every other morning to eat the cat kibble. He can stay. He eats mice and bugs and I have too many of both of those. And he's cute when he cleans his face after eating, just like a kitty.
> I went to the funeral procession for the soldier killed in Ottawa. They drive the hearse with police escort along the Highway of Heroes and people gather on the bridges to pay their respects. There were more people on the bridges than I have seen for any other soldier.
> I had a head ache for most of the weekend but I still managed to go to an award ceremony for mum. She got an award from the mayor for her photography. Just as I was going to take a photo of mum getting her award, some woman backed into me, so we had to restage mum getting her award so we could get pictures.


Sounds like that opossum is going to join your menagerie!!!
Tragic news about that soldier, glad you were able to pay your respects on behalf of all of us.
Well done to your mum for her award and glad you were able to take another shot of her!!
Hope your headache is better by the time you read this! Gentle healing hugs to you dear! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Chocolate Lumpy Bumpy - Layers of moist chocolate flavour sponge, rich chocolate flavour mousse & lumpy bumpy cheesecake enrobed with chocolate flavour ganache & sprinkled with pecans, chocolate chunks & drizzled with chocolate fudge
> I'd help eating that.


Yeah, that sounds like it, it _was_ delicious but a mouthful was enough!! However, the whole piece was probably about 750 calories, some people have no respect for their arteries!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a sweet potato salad for lunch packed in my bag. The sweet potatoes were roasted and then mixed with cream and raisins and cooled.


Sounds delish!!! I now have to go and make a cave-woman costume for gd (Do these schools have nothing better to do than get the kids' parents either shelling out cash or struggling to make something, it's so unfair!)
I bought a light brown bath sheet in a charity shop today, going to make a sack shape with armholes and a jagged hem and paint black spots on it!!
Catch you all later! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. Ive been to S and B.....What an afternoon...When we first got to oiuyr room which we have had for 20ys ish there were about 30 kids in it dancing (well cavorting) all around and the noise was terrific. We told the dance teacher the error of her ways and got shot of them into the gym.....Then the woman with the terrible laugh has talked all afternoon about cats, dogs and bunnies.....Give me strength....The four of us in the bottom of the table kept pulling faces and giggling. The youngest of us i 62 and the oldest is 80 this year. We were worse behaved than the dancers. hahahaha. had a great time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Saxy, wish I could share my Bp with you. Mines low. Take it really easy and I hope the doctor helps you. Xxx


that would be good, wouldn't it. Is yours badly low? Or good.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My person with a name beginning with "E" is the cause of my higher blood pressure 😕😐


Bless them! I wonder if we raise theirs, BP that is!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that would be good, wouldn't it. Is yours badly low? Or good.


Not too bad, just have to keep a regular check on it, same as low blood sugar. How are you todsy? Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That would make lovely waffles.
> I have a little waffle maker. It doesn't flip but it does sing when the waffles are ready. After a couple of waffles the singing gets annoying :roll:


Perhaps that's to remind you not to eat too many xxxxxx or you could put ear plugs in xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The weatherman is telling me that we will have SNOW before the week is out. ouch
> The opossum has been coming every other morning to eat the cat kibble. He can stay. He eats mice and bugs and I have too many of both of those. And he's cute when he cleans his face after eating, just like a kitty.
> I went to the funeral procession for the soldier killed in Ottawa. They drive the hearse with police escort along the Highway of Heroes and people gather on the bridges to pay their respects. There were more people on the bridges than I have seen for any other soldier.
> I had a head ache for most of the weekend but I still managed to go to an award ceremony for mum. She got an award from the mayor for her photography. Just as I was going to take a photo of mum getting her award, some woman backed into me, so we had to restage mum getting her award so we could get pictures.


I'm so glad you got to pay your respects to the soldier who was killed. It was far too close to home.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not too bad, just have to keep a regular check on it, same as low blood sugar. How are you todsy? Xxxxxx


Fine. The sun is shining. I am dreading winter and S.A.D. I am happy while the sun shines.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a sweet potato salad for lunch packed in my bag. The sweet potatoes were roasted and then mixed with cream and raisins and cooled.


That sounds really good!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> The artichoke you have makes great soup. My dad used to have it in his garden, it used to grow wild.


I bet it would! On a different note I think I just broke my big toe! My whole foot is throbing


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Fine. The sun is shining. I am dreading winter and S.A.D. I am happy while the sun shines.


I am in total agreement with you, Saxy. I would love to go on a long holiday & come back in March, perhaps I will win the Lottery, some hope.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thinking of you Polly it's going to be a tough day. Sending you hugs x


I am also sorry for the loss of a loved one that is so sad (((()))))


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds delish!!! I now have to go and make a cave-woman costume for gd (Do these schools have nothing better to do than get the kids' parents either shelling out cash or struggling to make something, it's so unfair!)
> I bought a light brown bath sheet in a charity shop today, going to make a sack shape with armholes and a jagged hem and paint black spots on it!!
> Catch you all later! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


That is so creative I would never have figured that out
:-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I bet it would! On a different note I think I just broke my big toe! My whole foot is throbing


What in the world have you done to it?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am in total agreement with you, Saxy. I would love to go on a long holiday & come back in March, perhaps I will win the Lottery, some hope.


We won the Euro lottery this Friday. 2 numbers and a star...$5.90 ! I forgot to tell you all.... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning barley from a quickly warming up Southern Indiana I think we are supposed to get real close to 80 today.

I finished the one little sweater except for some minor finishing (sewing on buttons and turning the picot edge down) 
started another baby afghan for Michael's baby cousin and got pretty far just last night, I will take this and my nieces knitted item on our trip next week and work on them in the car, if I don't have it done by then. 

School started back today! so I need to go and light some fires under my kids!!!!!!

Hope Lifeline is doing well and Jynx and Purly is having a safe trip!

Enjoy the rest of your days wherever you are in them!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What in the world have you done to it?


I turned in my chair to give Michael a teddy graham and hit it on the broken heater sitting next to me!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We won the Euro lottery this Friday. 2 numbers and a star...$5.90 ! I forgot to tell you all.... :roll:


Just a matter of time till you hit the big one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> So sorry for the news jolly. We, none of us, know whats around the corner.


And the same from me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Chocolate Lumpy Bumpy - Layers of moist chocolate flavour sponge, rich chocolate flavour mousse & lumpy bumpy cheesecake enrobed with chocolate flavour ganache & sprinkled with pecans, chocolate chunks & drizzled with chocolate fudge
> I'd help eating that.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm so glad you got to pay your respects to the soldier who was killed. It was far too close to home.


It certainly was!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I bet it would! On a different note I think I just broke my big toe! My whole foot is throbing


Ouch xxxx sending you toe lots of gentle hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It certainly was!


Hi Pam, was the school shooting near you? Xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls, we are in Savannah Georgia. Just took DH to dialysis an hour ago. The drive down has been lovely with temperatures warming to 89 degreesF yesterday. The colors on the trees are breath taking. DH took photos, will try to put them up when we get to Ocala. Had the worst service and inedible food for dinner last night. last August when we ate there it was wonderful. This time the serice was atrocious and food awful. Might go to Cracker Barrel tonight and pancakes house in the am. I have read many pages of chatter and will respond better when situated in Ocala. DGS is coming to help us unload then we will go out to dinner tomorrow evening with him. Hands very sore and swollen at the moment, but the warmth and sunshine is starting to help. I love the warm sunny weather. Hopefully will be bck on Thursday to ctch up on all the news. Have to say I just love all the posted pictures. Hugs around. Hope everyone stays healthy. Love Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearl
ne said:


> Morning girls, we are in Savannah Georgia. Just took D
> to dialysis an hour ago. The drive down has been lovely with temperatures warming to 89 degreesF yesterday. The colors on the trees are breath taking. DH took photos, will try to put them up when we get to Ocala. Had the worst service and inedible food for dinner last night. last August when we ate there it was wonderful. This time the serice was atrocious and food awful. Might go to Cracker Barrel tonight and pancakes house in the am. I have read many pages of chatter and will respond better when situated in Ocala. DGS is coming to help us unload then we will go out to dinner tomorrow evening with him. Hands very sore and swollen at the moment, but the warmth and sunshine is starting to help. I love the warm sunny weather. Hopefully will be bck o
> 
> n Thursday to ctch up on all the news. Have to say I just love all theposted pictures. Hugs around. Hope everyone stays healthy. Love
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I bet it would! On a different note I think I just broke my big toe! My whole foot is throbing


I hope you haven't Binky. I don't think there is anything they do for a broken toe.Fingers crossed here that you are wrong.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We won the Euro lottery this Friday. 2 numbers and a star...$5.90 ! I forgot to tell you all.... :roll:


I heard this morning that someone in Britain had won the Euro lottery. I didn't realise it was you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I bet it would! On a different note I think I just broke my big toe! My whole foot is throbing


How did you do that, put ice on it. Hope it's ok


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, we are in Savannah Georgia. Just took DH to dialysis an hour ago. The drive down has been lovely with temperatures warming to 89 degreesF yesterday. The colors on the trees are breath taking. DH took photos, will try to put them up when we get to Ocala. Had the worst service and inedible food for dinner last night. last August when we ate there it was wonderful. This time the serice was atrocious and food awful. Might go to Cracker Barrel tonight and pancakes house in the am. I have read many pages of chatter and will respond better when situated in Ocala. DGS is coming to help us unload then we will go out to dinner tomorrow evening with him. Hands very sore and swollen at the moment, but the warmth and sunshine is starting to help. I love the warm sunny weather. Hopefully will be bck on Thursday to ctch up on all the news. Have to say I just love all the posted pictures. Hugs around. Hope everyone stays healthy. Love Purly


Happy journey! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is so creative I would never have figured that out
> :-D


Thanks but I will wait and see what milady thinks of it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I turned in my chair to give Michael a teddy graham and hit it on the broken heater sitting next to me!


Ouchies!!! If it's still hurting tomorrow, off to the docs with you!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Just a matter of time till you hit the big one :lol: :lol: :lol:


Big toe???!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello ladies. I've been away, got back Saturday, but have been busy doing all the laundry and sorting out the house as the boys priority was not house work. DH had a week away, just the two of us,it's been wonderful. Chris, we went to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath,really quite interesting.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, we are in Savannah Georgia. Just took DH to dialysis an hour ago. The drive down has been lovely with temperatures warming to 89 degreesF yesterday. The colors on the trees are breath taking. DH took photos, will try to put them up when we get to Ocala. Had the worst service and inedible food for dinner last night. last August when we ate there it was wonderful. This time the serice was atrocious and food awful. Might go to Cracker Barrel tonight and pancakes house in the am. I have read many pages of chatter and will respond better when situated in Ocala. DGS is coming to help us unload then we will go out to dinner tomorrow evening with him. Hands very sore and swollen at the moment, but the warmth and sunshine is starting to help. I love the warm sunny weather. Hopefully will be bck on Thursday to ctch up on all the news. Have to say I just love all the posted pictures. Hugs around. Hope everyone stays healthy. Love Purly


Hope you get better food this evening. And I'm happy to hear you are experiencing warmer weather as you travel.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I turned in my chair to give Michael a teddy graham and hit it on the broken heater sitting next to me!


Oooh nasty:-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, we are in Savannah Georgia. Just took DH to dialysis an hour ago. The drive down has been lovely with temperatures warming to 89 degreesF yesterday. The colors on the trees are breath taking. DH took photos, will try to put them up when we get to Ocala. Had the worst service and inedible food for dinner last night. last August when we ate there it was wonderful. This time the serice was atrocious and food awful. Might go to Cracker Barrel tonight and pancakes house in the am. I have read many pages of chatter and will respond better when situated in Ocala. DGS is coming to help us unload then we will go out to dinner tomorrow evening with him. Hands very sore and swollen at the moment, but the warmth and sunshine is starting to help. I love the warm sunny weather. Hopefully will be bck on Thursday to ctch up on all the news. Have to say I just love all the posted pictures. Hugs around. Hope everyone stays healthy. Love Purly


Hang in there kid, you'll soon be home in the sunshine!! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies. I've been away, got back Saturday, but have been busy doing all the laundry and sorting out the house as the boys priority was not house work. DH had a week away, just the two of us,it's been wonderful. Chris, we went to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath,really quite interesting.


How lovely to see you here, glad you had a nice break, you so deserve it!! We must have a meet up one Saturday when you're not too busy!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies. I've been away, got back Saturday, but have been busy doing all the laundry and sorting out the house as the boys priority was not house work. DH had a week away, just the two of us,it's been wonderful. Chris, we went to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath,really quite interesting.


I missed you. Welcome back, though I am pleased you had a good time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies. I've been away, got back Saturday, but have been busy doing all the laundry and sorting out the house as the boys priority was not house work. DH had a week away, just the two of us,it's been wonderful. Chris, we went to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath,really quite interesting.


Hi, pleased you have had a break, it's always good to re-charge the batteries. Glad you like the Kaffe Fassett exhibition, I loved it as you know.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Been a busy morning. One of our Long Term Care facilities is on fire. All 192 residents have been evacuated to a church and school nearby. Staff just came running through here grabbing cell phones to give to the staff at those locations. I've been playing server, looking up files as they call in and reading out the relevant info to whoever calls as they don't have their computers or printers.
Looks like the back half of the residence is a right-off. The fireman are just letting it burn because they can't get close enough to it. They're trying to keep the main part of the building from burning, but everytime they cut a hole in the roof to vent the smoke the fire pops through. 
Management is trying to find beds in other homes. 
Just heard they are evacuating the houses around the LTC facility now, because the smoke is so thick. Also evacuated two schools of children.
I'm sitting here watching and helping with what I can.
http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/whitby-nursing-home-evacuated-due-to-fire-1.2072779


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Been a busy morning. One of our Long Term Care facilities is on fire. All 192 residents have been evacuated to a church and school nearby. Staff just came running through here grabbing cell phones to give to the staff at those locations. I've been playing server, looking up files as they call in and reading out the relevant info to whoever calls as they don't have their computers or printers.
> Looks like the back half of the residence is a right-off. The fireman are just letting it burn because they can't get close enough to it. They're trying to keep the main part of the building from burning, but everytime they cut a hole in the roof to vent the smoke the fire pops through.
> Management is trying to find beds in other homes.
> Just heard they are evacuating the houses around the LTC facility now, because the smoke is so thick. Also evacuated two schools of children.
> ...


OMG, that looks terrible! Good that you are doing all you can to help but it looks as though the whole place is a write off.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Been a busy morning. One of our Long Term Care facilities is on fire. All 192 residents have been evacuated to a church and school nearby. Staff just came running through here grabbing cell phones to give to the staff at those locations. I've been playing server, looking up files as they call in and reading out the relevant info to whoever calls as they don't have their computers or printers.
> Looks like the back half of the residence is a right-off. The fireman are just letting it burn because they can't get close enough to it. They're trying to keep the main part of the building from burning, but everytime they cut a hole in the roof to vent the smoke the fire pops through.
> Management is trying to find beds in other homes.
> Just heard they are evacuating the houses around the LTC facility now, because the smoke is so thick. Also evacuated two schools of children.
> ...


No one can ever say we are bored on here. :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Is he and your neice not able to come and visit you? That might be a wonderful opportunity for re-establishing contact with the two of them; then there would be no problem with dealing with your SIL. That is the setup that I had with one of my brothers, as his wife decided that our family were not nice people - I think k it was mainly me though, as she did some terrible things to my brother, and I was trytrying to protect him, which just does not work!
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Susan and Londy, how are you both - if you are still on line


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This is a different artichoke it looks like ginger but tastes like a potatoe and is suppose to be really good for diabetics it was all really good, the sweet potatoes were awesome and I didn't have to add butter sugar and cinnamon!


Never thought of adding butter and cinnamon to sweet potato - is your sweet potato the same as we have, real name here is Kumura - I might have to try it that way. We have only ever roasted it, and it is delicious like that.

Hmmmm wonder if I could make a sweet potato pie, or something similar, maybe just mashed☺


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, was the school shooting near you? Xx


It's about 25 miles north of us. It's such a senseless tragedy. I feel so sad for all the families involved and all the students in the schools.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ouch xxxx sending you toe lots of gentle hugs xxxx


From me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, we are in Savannah Georgia. Just took DH to dialysis an hour ago. The drive down has been lovely with temperatures warming to 89 degreesF yesterday. The colors on the trees are breath taking. DH took photos, will try to put them up when we get to Ocala. Had the worst service and inedible food for dinner last night. last August when we ate there it was wonderful. This time the serice was atrocious and food awful. Might go to Cracker Barrel tonight and pancakes house in the am. I have read many pages of chatter and will respond better when situated in Ocala. DGS is coming to help us unload then we will go out to dinner tomorrow evening with him. Hands very sore and swollen at the moment, but the warmth and sunshine is starting to help. I love the warm sunny weather. Hopefully will be bck on Thursday to ctch up on all the news. Have to say I just love all the posted pictures. Hugs around. Hope everyone stays healthy. Love Purly


Safe travels, Purly. We're missing you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello ladies. I've been away, got back Saturday, but have been busy doing all the laundry and sorting out the house as the boys priority was not house work. DH had a week away, just the two of us,it's been wonderful. Chris, we went to the Kaffe Fassett exhibition in Bath,really quite interesting.


We've missed you, Rebecca, but so glad you were away having a wonderful time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Been a busy morning. One of our Long Term Care facilities is on fire. All 192 residents have been evacuated to a church and school nearby. Staff just came running through here grabbing cell phones to give to the staff at those locations. I've been playing server, looking up files as they call in and reading out the relevant info to whoever calls as they don't have their computers or printers.
> Looks like the back half of the residence is a right-off. The fireman are just letting it burn because they can't get close enough to it. They're trying to keep the main part of the building from burning, but everytime they cut a hole in the roof to vent the smoke the fire pops through.
> Management is trying to find beds in other homes.
> Just heard they are evacuating the houses around the LTC facility now, because the smoke is so thick. Also evacuated two schools of children.
> ...


That's awful, Nitzi! I hope no one has been hurt. Sure it's keeping you hopping at work!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

off to bned girls///// love you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> off to bned girls///// love you


Sleep well. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Susan and Londy, how are you both - if you are still on line


Sorry Judi, I ducked out at 7.30 to watch Coronation Street!!! Catch you another day and we'll have to have a Skype soon!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Been a busy morning. One of our Long Term Care facilities is on fire. All 192 residents have been evacuated to a church and school nearby. Staff just came running through here grabbing cell phones to give to the staff at those locations. I've been playing server, looking up files as they call in and reading out the relevant info to whoever calls as they don't have their computers or printers.
> Looks like the back half of the residence is a right-off. The fireman are just letting it burn because they can't get close enough to it. They're trying to keep the main part of the building from burning, but everytime they cut a hole in the roof to vent the smoke the fire pops through.
> Management is trying to find beds in other homes.
> Just heard they are evacuating the houses around the LTC facility now, because the smoke is so thick. Also evacuated two schools of children.
> ...


Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've missed you, Rebecca, but so glad you were away having a wonderful time! xxxooo


Thanks. I did have a lovely time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be another lovely day here again.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Been a busy morning. One of our Long Term Care facilities is on fire. All 192 residents have been evacuated to a church and school nearby. Staff just came running through here grabbing cell phones to give to the staff at those locations. I've been playing server, looking up files as they call in and reading out the relevant info to whoever calls as they don't have their computers or printers.
> Looks like the back half of the residence is a right-off. The fireman are just letting it burn because they can't get close enough to it. They're trying to keep the main part of the building from burning, but everytime they cut a hole in the roof to vent the smoke the fire pops through.
> Management is trying to find beds in other homes.
> Just heard they are evacuating the houses around the LTC facility now, because the smoke is so thick. Also evacuated two schools of children.
> ...


How awful. Not only frightening for everyone, and expensive to rebuild or rehouse, but so disruptive for those vulnerable people.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Looks like it's going to be another lovely day here again.


wall-to-wall blue sky here. I'm off to my WRACA meeting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nice to ssee you Rebecca, glad you had a nice break.

Nitzi, those poor people with the fire, hope they can get them settled quickly. Sorry to hear you are going to get snow, we are still warm at 18 degrees forecast this week, fancy a visit?

Saxy, enjoy your meeting, but take it easy.

More poppy sewing today, I have one of the ladies from the WI oming to help me this morning, should get most of it done. Knitting is on hold at the moment, but I am enjoying the sewing.

Hope everyone is ok. Catch you later and love you all lots. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Some more photos.....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Been a busy morning. One of our Long Term Care facilities is on fire. All 192 residents have been evacuated to a church and school nearby. Staff just came running through here grabbing cell phones to give to the staff at those locations. I've been playing server, looking up files as they call in and reading out the relevant info to whoever calls as they don't have their computers or printers.
> Looks like the back half of the residence is a right-off. The fireman are just letting it burn because they can't get close enough to it. They're trying to keep the main part of the building from burning, but everytime they cut a hole in the roof to vent the smoke the fire pops through.
> Management is trying to find beds in other homes.
> Just heard they are evacuating the houses around the LTC facility now, because the smoke is so thick. Also evacuated two schools of children.
> ...


Just read this, what a terrible thing. I hope be now it is all under control & hopefully there were not too many injuries. Please take care .


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Some more photos.....


Great photos yet again. You all look great at the Falls, but I am in a 'tis' after looking at it. I have a massive phobia of waterfalls, don't even like thinking of them, it's not on my list of places to visit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. didnt sleep fantastic but I'm ok. Tired though. It looks to be a beautiful day again today. blue sky and golden trees. Autumn is pretty. over 60's today maybe.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lovely photos again. Keep them coming.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and I'm late.
Weird weather today, 9'C (57'F) right now going up to 21'c (71'F) with thunderstorms then the temperature is dropping tonight back to 4'C (39'F) 
The fire is out at the Long Term Care facility. They brought in the big construction equipment around midnight when it looked like the fire would spread to the new building that is being built at the front of the property. The construction equipment demolished the building. Everyone is safe. The firefighters even rescued the therapy dog which someone had forgotten. But all the residents clothing, furniture, pictures and personal stuff are all gone. The new building should be ready in 3 months.
I guess we are going to find out how good our disaster recovery plans are. (What disaster recovery plans???)
I did a little knit last night, but it was too little so I'm frogging it and starting over. I think that's all I ever do anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lovely photos again. Keep them coming.


Yes, please. None of the photos that I took saved properly. Except one with everyone's bums. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great photos yet again. You all look great at the Falls, but I am in a 'tis' after looking at it. I have a massive phobia of waterfalls, don't even like thinking of them, it's not on my list of places to visit.


We weren't able to get too close. The wind changed direction and we were getting soaked from the spray.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Nice to ssee you Rebecca, glad you had a nice break.
> 
> Nitzi, those poor people with the fire, hope they can get them settled quickly. Sorry to hear you are going to get snow, we are still warm at 18 degrees forecast this week, fancy a visit?
> 
> ...


Some people are going to the 3 other Long Term Care facilities that my employer owns. Others are being scattered across the region. Every other LTC facility is taking 2 or 3 people, however many they can fit in. Social Services have brought them some clothes.
Happy sewing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How awful. Not only frightening for everyone, and expensive to rebuild or rehouse, but so disruptive for those vulnerable people.


A new building was being built at the front of the property. Management is going to see if they can get the contractors to finish that building faster.
It's especially disruptive right now as everyone is scattered everywhere.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope everyone stays safe.


All residents were evacuated without incident. Even the neighbours came out to help wheel residents to the church and school.
Firefighters rescued the therapy dog too.
Two employees went to the hospital for minor injuries. One got her hand pinched in a door.
The lady who looks after the computers at that site was coughing pretty badly. We told her she should stop by the walk-in clinic. I haven't heard if she did or not.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm really late now.
I've got to run. (Drive actually)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some more photos.....


Wow!! That little Oriental guy with the huge camera knew what he was doing, didn't he?!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls. didnt sleep fantastic but I'm ok. Tired though. It looks to be a beautiful day again today. blue sky and golden trees. Autumn is pretty. over 60's today maybe.....


Morning, it's a lovely day here today. Im just getting ready to go & meet our lovely Londy at our local shopping Center which is near us both. Looking forward to hearing more about their wonderful holiday.
Have a good day everyone. Love to all. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great photos yet again. You all look great at the Falls, but I am in a 'tis' after looking at it. I have a massive phobia of waterfalls, don't even like thinking of them, it's not on my list of places to visit.


Never, never, never go to Iguacu then!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and I'm late.
> Weird weather today, 9'C (57'F) right now going up to 21'c (71'F) with thunderstorms then the temperature is dropping tonight back to 4'C (39'F)
> The fire is out at the Long Term Care facility. They brought in the big construction equipment around midnight when it looked like the fire would spread to the new building that is being built at the front of the property. The construction equipment demolished the building. Everyone is safe. The firefighters even rescued the therapy dog which someone had forgotten. But all the residents clothing, furniture, pictures and personal stuff are all gone. The new building should be ready in 3 months.
> I guess we are going to find out how good our disaster recovery plans are. (What disaster recovery plans???)
> I did a little knit last night, but it was too little so I'm frogging it and starting over. I think that's all I ever do anymore.


We all cheer loudly that no one that was hurt but sadly the aftermath _is_ going to hurt - a lot, for everyone, not just the residents but their families, the care workers and so on, for some time to come. Still, it could have been so much worse, I guess.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> We all cheer loudly that no one that was hurt but sadly the aftermath _is_ going to hurt - a lot, for everyone, not just the residents but their families, the care workers and so on, for some time to come. Still, it could have been so much worse, I guess.


Ditto from me too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's a lovely day here today. Im just getting ready to go & meet our lovely Londy at our local shopping Center which is near us both. Looking forward to hearing more about their wonderful holiday.
> Have a good day everyone. Love to all. X


Yay!!! See you later dear!!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yay!!! See you later dear!!! xxx


Looking forward to seeing you. I have just looked up Iguaca, so wished I hadn't . Byeeeee for now


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy and Chrissy have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Looks like it's going to be another lovely day here again.


We've got pouring down rain and a bit windy again today. Yesterday was nice, though, so enjoyed a bit of sunshine. Have to go help Mr. Ric with his hangar move a little later today. Has to be all finished up by Friday end of day, so we'll be busy with that this week.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning, it's a lovely day here today. Im just getting ready to go & meet our lovely Londy at our local shopping Center which is near us both. Looking forward to hearing more about their wonderful holiday.
> Have a good day everyone. Love to all. X


Have a fun day with her!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We all cheer loudly that no one that was hurt but sadly the aftermath _is_ going to hurt - a lot, for everyone, not just the residents but their families, the care workers and so on, for some time to come. Still, it could have been so much worse, I guess.


I couldn't agree more! How very sad for all of them and I'm sure very frightening, too!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And just a few more...


You are a lovely, Happy group! You are the nice people on this planet. You appreciate the beautiful things of life and one another. Yesterday I dreaded going to the young man's wake but I knew you all would be here when I got home. It helped me get through it. People who know his sister say it was an accidental overdose not suicide which somehow was a relief. I don't know why.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's been quiet here this morning. I had a little fight with some software on my computer but it is behaving now.
I wanted to post some pics of the funeral procession for Corp. Cerillo, the soldier killed in Ottawa.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You are a lovely, Happy group! You are the nice people on this planet. You appreciate the beautiful things of life and one another. Yesterday I dreaded going to the young man's wake but I knew you all would be here when I got home. It helped me get through it. People who know his sister say it was an accidental overdose not suicide which somehow was a relief. I don't know why.


Because it wasn't intentional. Accidents are always easier to accept.
<<< Hug>>> to you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for the kind offer, my friend is coming with me, who came last time. I have known her all my life, closest thing to a sister. When she came last time she gave the dr hell & demanded 2nd opinions etc. she is a 5ft Rockweiler!


Good! That's what is needed to get the best treatment. I won't go to details but my friend whose hub has ms is going through hell to get him the therapy he needs at the rehab they chose for him. I think a real Rottweiler might be needed! I hope you are given the help you need and feel better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

This is one of those days that I wish I had brought my knitting. I could find someplace and knit. I accidentally took my car project out of the car so I don't even have that to play with.
I going to start finger crochetting the cords on my headphones soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's been quiet here this morning. I had a little fight with some software on my computer but it is behaving now.
> I wanted to post some pics of the funeral procession for Corp. Cerillo, the soldier killed in Ottawa.


Those are wonderful photos!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, we are in Savannah Georgia. Just took DH to dialysis an hour ago. The drive down has been lovely with temperatures warming to 89 degreesF yesterday. The colors on the trees are breath taking. DH took photos, will try to put them up when we get to Ocala. Had the worst service and inedible food for dinner last night. last August when we ate there it was wonderful. This time the serice was atrocious and food awful. Might go to Cracker Barrel tonight and pancakes house in the am. I have read many pages of chatter and will respond better when situated in Ocala. DGS is coming to help us unload then we will go out to dinner tomorrow evening with him. Hands very sore and swollen at the moment, but the warmth and sunshine is starting to help. I love the warm sunny weather. Hopefully will be bck on Thursday to ctch up on all the news. Have to say I just love all the posted pictures. Hugs around. Hope everyone stays healthy. Love Purly


Glad that you are having a wonderful drive down, I love to go on trips (if DH is not the one driving :lol: :lol: :lol: ) Hope you have a better meal at the Cracker Barrel, also glad that you get to have some help and spend time with your DGS.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hope you haven't Binky. I don't think there is anything they do for a broken toe.Fingers crossed here that you are wrong.


Thankfully I didn't break it it just hurt really bad!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Big toe???!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Been a busy morning. One of our Long Term Care facilities is on fire. All 192 residents have been evacuated to a church and school nearby. Staff just came running through here grabbing cell phones to give to the staff at those locations. I've been playing server, looking up files as they call in and reading out the relevant info to whoever calls as they don't have their computers or printers.
> Looks like the back half of the residence is a right-off. The fireman are just letting it burn because they can't get close enough to it. They're trying to keep the main part of the building from burning, but everytime they cut a hole in the roof to vent the smoke the fire pops through.
> Management is trying to find beds in other homes.
> Just heard they are evacuating the houses around the LTC facility now, because the smoke is so thick. Also evacuated two schools of children.
> ...


Nitzi that is horrible! Glad that they got everyone out safely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Never thought of adding butter and cinnamon to sweet potato - is your sweet potato the same as we have, real name here is Kumura - I might have to try it that way. We have only ever roasted it, and it is delicious like that.
> 
> Hmmmm wonder if I could make a sweet potato pie, or something similar, maybe just mashed☺


Sweet potato pie is sooooo good, and by the picture(had to look it up) it does look like ours we bake ours when I add the butter and cinnamon, I have also mashed them and then add marshmallows on top and browned them YUMMMY!!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some more photos.....


Lovely photos!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Lovely photos!!!!!


Agree :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've made my Christmas cake today. This year I remembered to put the mixed spice in. And it has holes where the nuts should be as last year DH put in a request for no nuts!!!he doesn't like them in cake,but has always tolerated them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You are a lovely, Happy group! You are the nice people on this planet. You appreciate the beautiful things of life and one another. Yesterday I dreaded going to the young man's wake but I knew you all would be here when I got home. It helped me get through it. People who know his sister say it was an accidental overdose not suicide which somehow was a relief. I don't know why.


No, I can understand you feeling better about it maybe not being suicide, there is nothing sadder, especially in a young person. Still very sad though. Glad we helped, we're always here, even when we're not! Well, I know what I mean!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's been quiet here this morning. I had a little fight with some software on my computer but it is behaving now.
> I wanted to post some pics of the funeral procession for Corp. Cerillo, the soldier killed in Ottawa.


Wow, how very moving. Hope it sends a message to anyone else contemplating doing something similar.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> This is one of those days that I wish I had brought my knitting. I could find someplace and knit. I accidentally took my car project out of the car so I don't even have that to play with.
> I going to start finger crochetting the cords on my headphones soon.


Hehehehe, bet by the time you go home, your hair is all in plaits (braids) !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Got the new waffle maker, love it (licking chops!) It has been put away now until the gks are here!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good! That's what is needed to get the best treatment. I won't go to details but my friend whose hub has ms is going through hell to get him the therapy he needs at the rehab they chose for him. I think a real Rottweiler might be needed! I hope you are given the help you need and feel better soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The meeting went well, then we sat outside a cafe while the sun shone. A cheeky seagull stole a jacket potato from a lady at the next table. I would never eat outside any of the cafes near the beach!
DH is cooking something, all I can smell is cabbage. Memories of my childhood!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its turned into a rainy dark night.But we aree warm and comfy inside. DS and DIL are home now from their mini cruise and have enjoyed themselves.

I went to Over 60's today. It was gruesome. There was only 7 of us there.I never won a game or a raffle/ Can you believe it? thats 2 weeks now. We had ourselves some good laughs, mainly because there was onl 7 of us. Wekept asking when the big money was coming!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Got the new waffle maker, love it (licking chops!) It has been put away now until the gks are here!!


Wow that was fast, I still haven't got the toner cartridge I ordered on Friday, I did get the screen protectors for my phone yesterday and I ordered them after the cartridge.
:roll:

:lol: Oh come on you have to try it out just to make sure it works and all :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning all, it is 05 3 hours, and I have been awake since 0400 247 511, because I can't find a comfortable position (due to pain in every bony point in my body; it is just so annoying.

I have again been inundated with an almost complete range of my emotions; from the warm fuzziness of seeing friends enjoying each others company, to the horror of seeing the Age Care facility in flames, and thankfulness, and relief, in knowing that ALL of the residents had been safely removed to a safer situation, and that alternative accommodations were being arranged.

It was also wonderful to see the photos of beautiful, happy people; enjoying different venues and adventures; and also meeting more new friends in their travels. The thing that amazed me most, was the generosity of the people our travelling friends met - especially in the Global climate of the present - Sanity will always prevail in our vicinity.

Well that is enough of me waxing lyrical (although I haven't written anything lyrical at all; but the word I want insists on hiding itself somewhere in the corridors, and lanes, of my memory)

I am now completely off Lyrica now - that is one nasty drug. If one wasn't already on a parcel of prescription drugs before commencing on this one, i think that there would be a bucket load of additonal drugs required to manage the side effects of this one. Once the medication was stopped, i did lose a bit of the fluid from my tissues, but my abdominal region was increasing rapidly, my BP was reaching for Mars, and my Cholesterol readings were heading off in its own unhealthy direction, and I wasn't going to add anymore artificially made medications to my body, so I took myself off to my local, friendly Naturalist last week. 

After a good chat with her, and sorting out a few more psychological wrinkles, she prescribed me a couple of tablets, to help balance the trace elements in my body, and since beginning these tablets, I have lost 4kg { 8lb 13oz}, in under a week, and i am so happy. I am beginning to fit into my jeans again, and i can also bend in the middle again, without feeling like i have a huge mass just under my ribs. She also strongly suggested that I have a Body Balancing session ( which is something similar to what I have been looking for). Well I didn't know anyone did that, in this town, so I booked an appointment for this to be done. I will post my opinion of this treatment after a couple of days post treagent, and I am keeping an open mind, but hoping it has a good outcome.&#128528;


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its turned into a rainy dark night.But we aree warm and comfy inside. DS and DIL are home now from their mini cruise and have enjoyed themselves.
> 
> I went to Over 60's today. It was gruesome. There was only 7 of us there.I never won a game or a raffle/ Can you believe it? thats 2 weeks now. We had ourselves some good laughs, mainly because there was onl 7 of us. Wekept asking when the big money was coming!!!!!


No two weeks with no winnings that is terrible.... :lol: :lol: Glad that you had a really good time though!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow that was fast, I still haven't got the toner cartridge I ordered on Friday, I did get the screen protectors for my phone yesterday and I ordered them after the cartridge.
> :roll:
> 
> :lol: Oh come on you have to try it out just to make sure it works and all :lol:


Hahaha, I didn't say I didn't try it out!!! We had 2 quarters for dessert each with a little maple syrup and squirty cream on one and another with Weight Watchers yogurt, which was surprisingly good!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have again been inundated with an almost complete range of my emotions; from the warm fuzziness of seeing friends enjoying each others company, to the horror of seeing the Age Care facility in flames, and thankfulness, and relief, in knowing that ALL of the residents had been safely removed to a safer situation, and that alternative accommodations were being arranged.
> 
> It was also wonderful to see the photos of beautiful, happy people; enjoying different venues and adventures; and also meeting more new friends in their travels. The thing that amazed me most, was the generosity of the people our travelling friends met - especially in the Global climate of the present - Sanity will always prevail in our vicinity.
> 
> ...


I hope they know what they are doing in letting you come off some drugs. They did that to me in March and I was ill and very greatful to be back on them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I hope they know what they are doing in letting you come off some drugs. They did that to me in March and I was ill and very greatful to be back on them.


Susan, i have only come off one drug, at the moment; and that was after I developed "Pitting Oedema" in my feet, collection of fluid at the base of my throat, and a large band of something, betbetween my ribs and my naval. That was getting so large that I could no longer bend, for any reason - it was making me sicker, when it was supposed to be improving my health. I am now feeling better than I have in a long time. I still get pain, but that is never going to change, just the intensity and my ability to cope (or not) with it. I use heat packs a lot now, for two reasons, 1- they help my body maintain its heat, and 2- they help reduce the pain. If the authorities decide to dramatically reduce the major analgesia available now, I am going to need to use the heat packs more oftenergy, and keep the analgesia for when the pain is intolerable


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, I didn't say I didn't try it out!!! We had 2 quarters for dessert each with a little maple syrup and squirty cream on one and another with Weight Watchers yogurt, which was surprisingly good!!!


Ok that's better....yum!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, i have only come off one drug, at the moment; and that was after I developed "Pitting Oedema" in my feet, collection of fluid at the base of my throat, and a large band of something, betbetween my ribs and my naval. That was getting so large that I could no longer bend, for any reason - it was making me sicker, when it was supposed to be improving my health. I am now feeling better than I have in a long time. I still get pain, but that is never going to change, just the intensity and my ability to cope (or not) with it. I use heat packs a lot now, for two reasons, 1- they help my body maintain its heat, and 2- they help reduce the pain. If the authorities decide to dramatically reduce the major analgesia available now, I am going to need to use the heat packs more oftenergy, and keep the analgesia for when the pain is intolerable[/quote
> 
> I hope you continue to feel better and the pain is not to bad for you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to go and knit and make dinner maybe not in that order but that is what I am going to do because my keyboard is not cooperating with me at the moment.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, i have only come off one drug, at the moment; and that was after I developed "Pitting Oedema" in my feet, collection of fluid at the base of my throat, and a large band of something, betbetween my ribs and my naval. That was getting so large that I could no longer bend, for any reason - it was making me sicker, when it was supposed to be improving my health. I am now feeling better than I have in a long time. I still get pain, but that is never going to change, just the intensity and my ability to cope (or not) with it. I use heat packs a lot now, for two reasons, 1- they help my body maintain its heat, and 2- they help reduce the pain. If the authorities decide to dramatically reduce the major analgesia available now, I am going to need to use the heat packs more oftenergy, and keep the analgesia for when the pain is intolerable


I hope you do stay pain free. Just be careful what you do..please!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope you dont take my comment wrongy judi. I'm just very concerned for you, I dont mean to be rude.x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening girls. Nearly got all the poppies sewn with some help. Tomorrow we are taking them to the museum to try them in place. They are rsally looking good.
rebecca well do e on getging your cskd made.
Londy hope uoh and Chris had a nice time.
xiang l agree witn Susan be very careful with coming off meds. But l pleased you are feeling a bit better.
Nitzi how lovely of all those people to honour the dead soldier
Pam, don't overdo the hanger sorting.
Must go to bed now. Night night.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Good morning all, it is 05 3 hours, and I have been awake since 0400 247 511, because I can't find a comfortable position (due to pain in every bony point in my body; it is just so annoying.
> 
> I have again been inundated with an almost complete range of my emotions; from the warm fuzziness of seeing friends enjoying each others company, to the horror of seeing the Age Care facility in flames, and thankfulness, and relief, in knowing that ALL of the residents had been safely removed to a safer situation, and that alternative accommodations were being arranged.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling a little better, let us know about the body balancing sounds interesting


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening girls. Nearly got all the poppies sewn with some help. Tomorrow we are taking them to the museum to try them in place. They are rsally looking good.
> rebecca well do e on getging your cskd made.
> Londy hope uoh and Chris had a nice time.
> xiang l agree witn Susan be very careful with coming off meds. But l pleased you are feeling a bit better.
> ...


Looking forward to seeing photos of your poppies


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I figured out that I am not that good with the fingering yarn and even worse using a larger needle than is called for I knit really loose so maybe I should try it on a size smaller and actually keep track of the row that I am on, I am ok until somebody talks to me then I totally forget where I was :shock:


Tv show suggested putting a peel and stick note and moving it as you work. I've done that, or not and risked losing mylace when the pattern was easy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> There is definitely a difference in your opossums and our possums yours are almost cute ours are really gross. :roll:


They are ugly here and i wondered how others like them. Didn't know they were different. Learn new things every day.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I print the pattern out and use highlighter to mark the rows. Someone on KP suggested that.


I like that idea. I'm going to try it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yep I am hopeless at it I guess I will try it with the other yarn I bought her but it is so disappointing I wanted it to be light and flowing because she wears them around her neck and it would have draped so pretty, if I can find someone to help me with the chart I might try it again I just am stumped on the setup chart, I will have to frog and start over with a smaller needle that might help....we shall see I usually don't quit but ......aaarrr this is frustrating...ok I will stop now... :roll:


Once I wrote a chart out in my code and got the jist of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Got the new waffle maker, love it (licking chops!) It has been put away now until the gks are here!!


Yummy! Good thinking about putting it away until the GKS visit again!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dane Shawl I found it on Ravelry it is really pretty.


I went there and forgot my password of course. I saw the pattern and it's a doozy! Beyond my skills. You are brave to try it. It's a beautiful item tho. I can understand wanting to make it. Hope a local shop can help with it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> OK, got it. It is pretty. What row are you having problems with?
> Are you having problems with that square at the beginning? Instead of the longtail cast on, try knitting cast on with two strands of the yarn. The stitches won't be so long and loopy and the difference in the thickness won't be noticeable. Once you have the stitches picked up along the two sides of the square, cut the second yarn off and weave it in.


I should have guessed the experts here could understand it. I didn't even see a square:/


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Nitzi that is horrible! Glad that they got everyone out safely!


Just terrible news! I hope the residents can be placed to ease the tramau. Being able to help makes you feel good. Glad you are there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hehehehe, bet by the time you go home, your hair is all in plaits (braids) !! :lol: :lol:


Have you looked for free patterns on line. Might pass the time usefully there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning all, it is 05 3 hours, and I have been awake since 0400 247 511, because I can't find a comfortable position (due to pain in every bony point in my body; it is just so annoying.
> 
> I have again been inundated with an almost complete range of my emotions; from the warm fuzziness of seeing friends enjoying each others company, to the horror of seeing the Age Care facility in flames, and thankfulness, and relief, in knowing that ALL of the residents had been safely removed to a safer situation, and that alternative accommodations were being arranged.
> 
> ...


I'm hopeful for you and it sounds like a wise decision.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, i have only come off one drug, at the moment; and that was after I developed "Pitting Oedema" in my feet, collection of fluid at the base of my throat, and a large band of something, betbetween my ribs and my naval. That was getting so large that I could no longer bend, for any reason - it was making me sicker, when it was supposed to be improving my health. I am now feeling better than I have in a long time. I still get pain, but that is never going to change, just the intensity and my ability to cope (or not) with it. I use heat packs a lot now, for two reasons, 1- they help my body maintain its heat, and 2- they help reduce the pain. If the authorities decide to dramatically reduce the major analgesia available now, I am going to need to use the heat packs more oftenergy, and keep the analgesia for when the pain is intolerable[/quote
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp Surrey. Off to museum this morning.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xxxx

Few more photos......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Off to museum this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xxxx
> 
> Few more photos......


More great pictures. Londy and Pam look cosy. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning al.. What does it take for a husband to think a little bit. Ive just got up and found hes put all the dry laundry on top of the wet towels that are waiting to go out today. Hence my tops are all wet again. Why do they have to cause more work by them doing us a favour!Im not in a good mood. Plus Im aches and pains. thats my moan for today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 9'C (48'F)
I was just watching the opossum on the porch eating the cat food. He prefers canned. My neighbour coughed and scared him off. The little critter can run!
Second round of butter tarts didn't work. The filling evaporated. There was just a layer of sweetness at the bottom. I've found yet another one to try.
I actually managed to knit about an inch last night without ripping it out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning al.. What does it take for a husband to think a little bit. Ive just got up and found hes put all the dry laundry on top of the wet towels that are waiting to go out today. Hence my tops are all wet again. Why do they have to cause more work by them doing us a favour!Im not in a good mood. Plus Im aches and pains. thats my moan for today.


What does it take for a husband to think a little bit? A sex change???
 :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Off to museum this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xxxx
> 
> Few more photos......


Bad pic of me. I look like I have chipmunk cheeks.
But keep the rest of the pics coming.
Have fun at the museum (you are allowed to have fun at the museum, right?)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning nitz. Its a beautiful fall morning here. have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Have you looked for free patterns on line. Might pass the time usefully there.


 I downloaded a ton. I might even use one or two.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Just terrible news! I hope the residents can be placed to ease the tramau. Being able to help makes you feel good. Glad you are there.


All the residents had been placed by 3 am the morning after. They are spread out to 17 different facilities.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They are ugly here and i wondered how others like them. Didn't know they were different. Learn new things every day.


I didn't know they were different either. I just assumed that this one was the same as the ones in the states. We've been told that they migrated north. I guess they needed to get fluffy to survive up here. Also ours spend the winter in burrows in the ground (usually made by groundhogs) and don't go up trees.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, i have only come off one drug, at the moment; and that was after I developed "Pitting Oedema" in my feet, collection of fluid at the base of my throat, and a large band of something, betbetween my ribs and my naval. That was getting so large that I could no longer bend, for any reason - it was making me sicker, when it was supposed to be improving my health. I am now feeling better than I have in a long time. I still get pain, but that is never going to change, just the intensity and my ability to cope (or not) with it. I use heat packs a lot now, for two reasons, 1- they help my body maintain its heat, and 2- they help reduce the pain. If the authorities decide to dramatically reduce the major analgesia available now, I am going to need to use the heat packs more oftenergy, and keep the analgesia for when the pain is intolerable


I'm glad that you are feeling better. Medicine shouldn't make you feel worse.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning nitz. Its a beautiful fall morning here. have a great day.


Good morning Susan. It's a little chilly here after the warmer weather yesterday, but hopefully I'll see the sun. That would be nice.
You have a great day too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, I didn't say I didn't try it out!!! We had 2 quarters for dessert each with a little maple syrup and squirty cream on one and another with Weight Watchers yogurt, which was surprisingly good!!!


Good. You needed to make sure it worked before the little ones came over. You'll need to pick up some chocolate syrup for the GKs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning all, it is 05 3 hours, and I have been awake since 0400 247 511, because I can't find a comfortable position (due to pain in every bony point in my body; it is just so annoying.
> 
> I have again been inundated with an almost complete range of my emotions; from the warm fuzziness of seeing friends enjoying each others company, to the horror of seeing the Age Care facility in flames, and thankfulness, and relief, in knowing that ALL of the residents had been safely removed to a safer situation, and that alternative accommodations were being arranged.
> 
> ...


I need to google "Body Balancing". I've never heard of that one. I hope it has the effect you are looking for.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The meeting went well, then we sat outside a cafe while the sun shone. A cheeky seagull stole a jacket potato from a lady at the next table. I would never eat outside any of the cafes near the beach!
> DH is cooking something, all I can smell is cabbage. Memories of my childhood!


My DD was attacked at Cobourg beach because she walked out on the sand with a box of French fries. I seemed like every sea gull in the area arrived.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go to work.
I'm taking knitting this time.
I've hung the bag around the hangar that is holding my coat so I won't forget it  :roll: :lol: 
Have a good day everyone. Happy knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 9'C (48'F)
> I was just watching the opossum on the porch eating the cat food. He prefers canned. My neighbour coughed and scared him off. The little critter can run!
> Second round of butter tarts didn't work. The filling evaporated. There was just a layer of sweetness at the bottom. I've found yet another one to try.
> I actually managed to knit about an inch last night without ripping it out.


I've found a recipe. I will have to give it a try. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Bad pic of me. I look like I have chipmunk cheeks.
> But keep the rest of the pics coming.
> Have fun at the museum (you are allowed to have fun at the museum, right?)


Didn't know chipmunks drank wine! Anyway l think it is a lovely photo of you. Did have fun at the museum arranging the poppies. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> More great pictures. Londy and Pam look cosy. X


I was so glad I had my beautiful cowl in Nova Scotia, I used it a lot when a hat would have been blown away - even if I had taken on with me. Being qivet, it is so warm without being itchy!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 9'C (48'F)
> I was just watching the opossum on the porch eating the cat food. He prefers canned. My neighbour coughed and scared him off. The little critter can run!
> Second round of butter tarts didn't work. The filling evaporated. There was just a layer of sweetness at the bottom. I've found yet another one to try.
> I actually managed to knit about an inch last night without ripping it out.


Yay! Keep going with the butter tarts, are you eating the failures? I would! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good. You needed to make sure it worked before the little ones came over. You'll need to pick up some chocolate syrup for the GKs.


Mmmmmmmm, I might quite like that too!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

All caught up now, so I will say 'Good afternoon all'!! Had a lovely lunch with dear Chris yesterday and am taking Jill and the gks to see her Rock Choir which is performing and holding a craft fair at a school nearme on Saturday!
Chris, hope your appointment goes well today and the Rottweiler does her stuff!!
I have just daubed some painty spots on Liv's cave woman costume, but have to wait for tomorrow for her to try it on, hope the paint is dry by then. I have some cauliflower soup in my soup maker, gurgling away in the kitchen, looking forward to that for lunch!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, i have only come off one drug, at the moment; and that was after I developed "Pitting Oedema" in my feet, collection of fluid at the base of my throat, and a large band of something, betbetween my ribs and my naval. That was getting so large that I could no longer bend, for any reason - it was making me sicker, when it was supposed to be improving my health. I am now feeling better than I have in a long time. I still get pain, but that is never going to change, just the intensity and my ability to cope (or not) with it. I use heat packs a lot now, for two reasons, 1- they help my body maintain its heat, and 2- they help reduce the pain. If the authorities decide to dramatically reduce the major analgesia available now, I am going to need to use the heat packs more oftenergy, and keep the analgesia for when the pain is intolerable[/quote
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I hope you do stay pain free. Just be careful what you do..please!


I will, staying on Lyrica would have been more dangerous than the percentage of benefit I was getting, but I promise that if my health and wellbeing continues to improve, I won't remove anymore medications, unless they begin to show some of the nasty side effects they are capable of causing!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I hope you dont take my comment wrongy judi. I'm just very concerned for you, I dont mean to be rude.x


No, I didn't take it wrongly; and I do remember when you were taken off some of your tablets. I am thankful for your concern, and everyone else's on here. I count you all among my friends, and value any comments you make. I don't mean to make you worry, but I do need to do this for my own sanity.😯☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Glad you are feeling a little better, let us know about the body balancing sounds interesting


Will do Chris, I have no idea what this will enentail, but it sounds similar to something I am trained in. It's just a shame that it is very difficult to do the treatments on oneself 😕


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> More great pictures. Londy and Pam look cosy. X


We were!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Off to museum this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xxxx
> 
> Few more photos......


Again, gorgeous photos, and the cowls look lovely, and warm - they will come in very handy during your winter months ☺


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 9'C (48'F)
> I was just watching the opossum on the porch eating the cat food. He prefers canned. My neighbour coughed and scared him off. The little critter can run!
> Second round of butter tarts didn't work. The filling evaporated. There was just a layer of sweetness at the bottom. I've found yet another one to try.
> I actually managed to knit about an inch last night without ripping it out.


But that was the best part!  Wonder why it did that?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What does it take for a husband to think a little bit? A sex change???
> :lol:


That wouldn't work, the damage was done when they hit puberty  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Didn't know chipmunks drank wine! Anyway l think it is a lovely photo of you. Did have fun at the museum arranging the poppies. Xxx


I think it is, too!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to google "Body Balancing". I've never heard of that one. I hope it has the effect you are looking for.


So do I. I think it might be a therapy called "Polarity", which balances the body. I have trained in that, but it is very difficult to do on oneself - I might just try a simple balancing ☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

A quick hello to you Pam. I have finished catching up, and am now going to try and get some more sleep. It is 1.30 am here. Have a great day &#128522;&#128564;


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning al.. What does it take for a husband to think a little bit. Ive just got up and found hes put all the dry laundry on top of the wet towels that are waiting to go out today. Hence my tops are all wet again. Why do they have to cause more work by them doing us a favour!Im not in a good mood. Plus Im aches and pains. thats my moan for today.


You would think they would figure that one out on there own wouldn't you, at least he tried.... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What does it take for a husband to think a little bit? A sex change???
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> A quick hello to you Pam. I have finished catching up, and am now going to try and get some more sleep. It is 1.30 am here. Have a great day 😊😴


Hello to you, too, Judi. I hope you are back to sleep and that you sleep well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What does it take for a husband to think a little bit? A sex change???
> :lol:


I agree!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a very chilly Southern Indiana, I actually got some knitting and crochet done last night this baby blanket is growing pretty fast hopefully will have it done in time for the baby shower with a little hat to match!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We were!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The weather has been cooler and wetter today, more autumnal than of late. I have been and had something removed from my arm today and it's now aching as the anaesthetic has worn off. I'm letting the children do stuff for me, saying I can't use that arm


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a very chilly Southern Indiana, I actually got some knitting and crochet done last night this baby blanket is growing pretty fast hopefully will have it done in time for the baby shower with a little hat to match!


Looking forward to seeing that Lisa! Chilly in Indiana? I can't imagine that! Keep warm love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The weather has been cooler and wetter today, more autumnal than of late. I have been and had something removed from my arm today and it's now aching as the anaesthetic has worn off. I'm letting the children do stuff for me, saying I can't use that arm


Good for you, hope you feel better tomorrow and that the 'thing' was nothing nasty!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The weather has been cooler and wetter today, more autumnal than of late. I have been and had something removed from my arm today and it's now aching as the anaesthetic has worn off. I'm letting the children do stuff for me, saying I can't use that arm


Quite right to, take it easy. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The weather has been cooler and wetter today, more autumnal than of late. I have been and had something removed from my arm today and it's now aching as the anaesthetic has worn off. I'm letting the children do stuff for me, saying I can't use that arm


Hope it was nothing nasty, and that you feel better tomorrow, but keep the non-use of the arm going for a while, mothers need a long rest, sometimes 😁


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The weather has been cooler and wetter today, more autumnal than of late. I have been and had something removed from my arm today and it's now aching as the anaesthetic has worn off. I'm letting the children do stuff for me, saying I can't use that arm


I hope all is okay. Good thinking on letting the children do things for you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Pam, how are you?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Pam, how are you?


I'm good. Heading out shortly to help Mr Ric with his hangar move. Not fun but necessary to do. We made good progress yesterday and should make more good progress today. At least it hasn't been raining on us (although it did rain last night just as we were finishing up). How are you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm good. Heading out shortly to help Mr Ric with his hangar move. Not fun but necessary to do. We made good progress yesterday and should make more good progress today. At least it hasn't been raining on us (although it did rain last night just as we were finishing up). How are you?


I'm good, just checking out the availability of something of which I am not certain of the legalities, concerning human consumption of this item. Won't mention what it is, as we already get ads aimed at what has been spoken of, when we think we are having a private chat with friends😕😠


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

What a day! All was calm until i got a message to say that the family were on their way.....They have brtought me a beutiful knitting bag from zeibrugge (SP). it has labrador puppies on it. They came in and then the biggest bore came when they had been in half an hour. Malcolm! He is an old friend but the biggest bore in the world and only wants to talk about himself. Hes the worlds champian for gold panning. and lets be honest theres only so much yu can talk about shaking a pan. The boys ran straight upstairs and gave up the will to live I think. He was here 2 hours and everytime we tried to talk about something else he ignored us and talked again about gold panning. He bores the pants of us. What kind of manners does he have? The family decided to go as we couldnt get any talking done. He sat the whole time.

We just got dinner started when the phone rang. It was graham DH's friend. He;s a nice man but forgets to get off the phone. SO......one hour later we sat down to lunch/tea. 6pm......Seemingly tgeres a pal from Alberts work has died so hes going to his funeral on Monday.

Tomorrow, the family are going to Alton towers and Blackpool the next day...Thats the plan anyway, but you know what they are like......

Next week the little Dutch boy comes and a week come Saturday is the start of our holidays. We have to go and get our boarding passes. It's coming round quickly.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hope it was nothing nasty, and that you feel better tomorrow, but keep the non-use of the arm going for a while, mothers need a long rest, sometimes 😁


They did actually tell me to not lift any thing heavy while the stitches are in, which is for two weeks. So I guess that rules out washing up, laundry etc :XD: if it's nothing nasty I will find out in five weeks, if it is nasty they will get me back sooner!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What a day! All was calm until i got a message to say that the family were on their way.....They have brtought me a beutiful knitting bag from zeibrugge (SP). it has labrador puppies on it. They came in and then the biggest bore came when they had been in half an hour. Malcolm! He is an old friend but the biggest bore in the world and only wants to talk about himself. Hes the worlds champian for gold panning. and lets be honest theres only so much yu can talk about shaking a pan. The boys ran straight upstairs and gave up the will to live I think. He was here 2 hours and everytime we tried to talk about something else he ignored us and talked again about gold panning. He bores the pants of us. What kind of manners does he have? The family decided to go as we couldnt get any talking done. He sat the whole time.
> 
> We just got dinner started when the phone rang. It was graham DH's friend. He;s a nice man but forgets to get off the phone. SO......one hour later we sat down to lunch/tea. 6pm......Seemingly tgeres a pal from Alberts work has died so hes going to his funeral on Monday.
> 
> ...


Really sorry your day was so bad. Hope it's better tomorrow. And wow your holiday is coming round really quickly.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm good. Heading out shortly to help Mr Ric with his hangar move. Not fun but necessary to do. We made good progress yesterday and should make more good progress today. At least it hasn't been raining on us (although it did rain last night just as we were finishing up). How are you?


Hope you continue to make good progress and get finished quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> They did actually tell me to not lift any thing heavy while the stitches are in, which is for two weeks. So I guess that rules out washing up, laundry etc :XD: if it's nothing nasty I will find out in five weeks, if it is nasty they will get me back sooner!


That's good sbout no lifting, but the waiting isn't going to be easy. We're here for you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Really sorry your day was so bad. Hope it's better tomorrow. And wow your holiday is coming round really quickly.


Me, too!! Sounds like a really boring day!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> All the residents had been placed by 3 am the morning after. They are spread out to 17 different facilities.


That is good news for all concerned.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> They did actually tell me to not lift any thing heavy while the stitches are in, which is for two weeks. So I guess that rules out washing up, laundry etc :XD: if it's nothing nasty I will find out in five weeks, if it is nasty they will get me back sooner!


Take care of your arm, I suggest not washing for at least a month! Hope it's a good outcome for you. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What a day! All was calm until i got a message to say that the family were on their way.....They have brtought me a beutiful knitting bag from zeibrugge (SP). it has labrador puppies on it. They came in and then the biggest bore came when they had been in half an hour. Malcolm! He is an old friend but the biggest bore in the world and only wants to talk about himself. Hes the worlds champian for gold panning. and lets be honest theres only so much yu can talk about shaking a pan. The boys ran straight upstairs and gave up the will to live I think. He was here 2 hours and everytime we tried to talk about something else he ignored us and talked again about gold panning. He bores the pants of us. What kind of manners does he have? The family decided to go as we couldnt get any talking done. He sat the whole time.
> 
> We just got dinner started when the phone rang. It was graham DH's friend. He;s a nice man but forgets to get off the phone. SO......one hour later we sat down to lunch/tea. 6pm......Seemingly tgeres a pal from Alberts work has died so hes going to his funeral on Monday.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's all going on at your house!! It's been really quiet today for a change! I have picked up my ASJ to finish but have no idea what I am doing now, dunno how I assisted Mrs P with a workshop. Don't think I'm going to like it when it's finish, might throw it in the frog pool!!! Felt I needed to make a hole in my WIPS before I started anything else!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> They did actually tell me to not lift any thing heavy while the stitches are in, which is for two weeks. So I guess that rules out washing up, laundry etc :XD: if it's nothing nasty I will find out in five weeks, if it is nasty they will get me back sooner!


Well here's to no news being good news! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from rainy Surrey.

Susan sorry you had a boring visitor, I would have just said that I was going out with the familly and pushed him out the door.

Londy, I am sure your asj will turn out all right. I've been doing a bit more scumbing for the poppies.

Rebecca, do as the doctors told you and dont lift anything heavier than your knitting. xx

Off to bed, going to have a quietish day tomorrow as |I think the gks may be coming for the week end.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Jst a quick hello. We got into Ocala yesterday. Wasan hour behind schedule as when we went to get on thr interstate, it was backed up stopped for miles behind and ahead. Took us over an hour to see the two semi trailers that had accident. I sure hope nobody died . It was a violent collison. I have caught up in reading,but am so tired. I got to take my shot last night and have been under the weather ever sinc. Just starting to feel better. Painters will be here at 8 am tomorrow and friday. We will be sitting on the porch while they paint. DH had new internet service hooked up today. It is really fast. I will chat tomorrow hopefully router will work on the porch.LIfelne follows doc's orders and will keep you in my thoughts for no news quickly. Judi take care and glad you are off Lyrica.
nite nite. Love Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jst a quick hello. We got into Ocala yesterday. Wasan hour behind schedule as when we went to get on thr interstate, it was backed up stopped for miles behind and ahead. Took us over an hour to see the two semi trailers that had accident. I sure hope nobody died . It was a violent collison. I have caught up in reading,but am so tired. I got to take my shot last night and have been under the weather ever sinc. Just starting to feel better. Painters will be here at 8 am tomorrow and friday. We will be sitting on the porch while they paint. DH had new internet service hooked up today. It is really fast. I will chat tomorrow hopefully router will work on the porch.LIfelne follows doc's orders and will keep you in my thoughts for no news quickly. Judi take care and glad you are off Lyrica.
> nite nite. Love Purly


Glad you made it safely. Take care of yourself. We miss you! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You would think they would figure that one out on there own wouldn't you, at least he tried.... :roll:


My son turns on the light on the stairs when he comes down and lets it stay on all night. Drives me up a wall! I tell him the cats can see in the dark and they are the only ones up all night.ugggg!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it safely. Take care of yourself. We miss you! xxxooo


And from me too. xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Off to museum this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xxxx
> 
> Few more photos......


Lovely photos. Pretty smiles!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well here's to no news being good news! xxx


Yep that's what I am thinking!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> All the residents had been placed by 3 am the morning after. They are spread out to 17 different facilities.


On Charlie Rose he interviewed Atul Gawande who wrote "Beng Mortal" and he talks about how to make life easier for people in facilities. Very compassionate.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't know they were different either. I just assumed that this one was the same as the ones in the states. We've been told that they migrated north. I guess they needed to get fluffy to survive up here. Also ours spend the winter in burrows in the ground (usually made by groundhogs) and don't go up trees.


My beagle once had an opposum in the yard. I took the dog in and the critter was gone when I came out. It was quite large and not pretty.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will, staying on Lyrica would have been more dangerous than the percentage of benefit I was getting, but I promise that if my health and wellbeing continues to improve, I won't remove anymore medications, unless they begin to show some of the nasty side effects they are capable of causing!


They give meds such pretty names. If they were called xzph1.2 we'd avoid them sooner


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I wrote a longish message and then found I was locked out!..So...not doing it again. luv you all have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks like it's going to be a nice day. It's still quite warm here, although one of the newspapers say its going to be a very cold winter, but hey what d.o they know.

Not much planned for today, just a few more poppies to sew and then 
I can get on aond work out a lace patternfor my shawl.

pearlie, glad you have arrived safely, now take it easy.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The family are on their way to Alton Towers! ANOTHER theme park!

Lifeline...We are here for you. Use us!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They give meds such pretty names. If they were called xzph1.2 we'd avoid them sooner


I quite agree Polly, :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The family are on their way to Alton Towers! ANOTHER theme park!
> 
> Lifeline...We are here for you. Use us!


Coulnd't they persuade you to go with them? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a few more photos....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and 2'C (36'F). I'm going to have to clear the frost off the windshield.
I opened the door to retrieve the cat dishes on the front porch and the neighbour's cat ducked into our house. I guess he was cold.
I ended up having cake for breakfast. I forgot to bring some cereal up from downstairs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few more photos....


DD the artist, loved the art work at Union Station. She wants to go there and have a closer look.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks like it's going to be a nice day. It's still quite warm here, although one of the newspapers say its going to be a very cold winter, but hey what d.o they know.
> 
> Not much planned for today, just a few more poppies to sew and then
> I can get on aond work out a lace patternfor my shawl.
> ...


Good morning Purple. Well done on sewing all those poppies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning Purple. Well done on sewing all those poppies.


Morning Nitzi, it has been fun working on them. It is nearly done now and then I can get back to knitting some of my lovely yarn I bought while I was with you. Sorry you have frost, it's going to be mild here again today. Miss you xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jst a quick hello. We got into Ocala yesterday. Wasan hour behind schedule as when we went to get on thr interstate, it was backed up stopped for miles behind and ahead. Took us over an hour to see the two semi trailers that had accident. I sure hope nobody died . It was a violent collison. I have caught up in reading,but am so tired. I got to take my shot last night and have been under the weather ever sinc. Just starting to feel better. Painters will be here at 8 am tomorrow and friday. We will be sitting on the porch while they paint. DH had new internet service hooked up today. It is really fast. I will chat tomorrow hopefully router will work on the porch.LIfelne follows doc's orders and will keep you in my thoughts for no news quickly. Judi take care and glad you are off Lyrica.
> nite nite. Love Purly


I'm glad you are safely in Ocala. Enjoy the porch and warm weather tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> DD the artist, loved the art work at Union Station. She wants to go there and have a closer look.


Here's another picture then, I like it but not the snake theme - don't like snakes


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Nitzi, it has been fun working on them. It is nearly done now and then I can get back to knitting some of my lovely yarn I bought while I was with you. Sorry you have frost, it's going to be mild here again today. Miss you xxxx


Miss you too. Especially when knitting.
We're only getting to 8'C (46'F)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's another picture then, I like it but not the snake theme - don't like snakes


I'll send that pic to her. I think we're going to Toronto soon


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going.
It's going to take a little longer to scrape the windows of the car.
Have a good day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The family are on their way to Alton Towers! ANOTHER theme park!
> 
> Lifeline...We are here for you. Use us!


Thanks Susan.

Imagine....a theme park....they haven't been to one in such a long time :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jst a quick hello. We got into Ocala yesterday. Wasan hour behind schedule as when we went to get on thr interstate, it was backed up stopped for miles behind and ahead. Took us over an hour to see the two semi trailers that had accident. I sure hope nobody died . It was a violent collison. I have caught up in reading,but am so tired. I got to take my shot last night and have been under the weather ever sinc. Just starting to feel better. Painters will be here at 8 am tomorrow and friday. We will be sitting on the porch while they paint. DH had new internet service hooked up today. It is really fast. I will chat tomorrow hopefully router will work on the porch.LIfelne follows doc's orders and will keep you in my thoughts for no news quickly. Judi take care and glad you are off Lyrica.
> nite nite. Love Purly


Glad you both got there ok, sorry you got stuck with that nasty accident. I can picture you and DH on your porch, do you have rocking chairs? :lol: Stay outside away from the paint fumes and I wish you both happy happy days in your new home xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They give meds such pretty names. If they were called xzph1.2 we'd avoid them sooner


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few more photos....


The eye in the 'thing' in Union Station was a video so the eye was moving, very clever but very weird and a little disturbing!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and 2'C (36'F). I'm going to have to clear the frost off the windshield.
> I opened the door to retrieve the cat dishes on the front porch and the neighbour's cat ducked into our house. I guess he was cold.
> I ended up having cake for breakfast. I forgot to bring some cereal up from downstairs.


Cake for breakfast sounds good to me, in fact, I have a friend who makes a lovely big oatcake with all sorts of dried fruit in it and has a slice or two for breakfast every morning!! Can't believe you have frost already, poor you. Never mind Spring is only just round the corner! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Miss you too. Especially when knitting.
> We're only getting to 8'C (46'F)


Hadn't realised it was quite so beautiful close up!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning al.. What does it take for a husband to think a little bit. Ive just got up and found hes put all the dry laundry on top of the wet towels that are waiting to go out today. Hence my tops are all wet again. Why do they have to cause more work by them doing us a favour!Im not in a good mood. Plus Im aches and pains. thats my moan for today.


We should move our husbands in together, and run off on our own!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that you are feeling better. Medicine shouldn't make you feel worse.


It always seems to! Clear one thing and cause another, take another medicine for that, cause another, ad infinitum.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just checking in to see some friends!! Hope the Ocala, FL weather is great, Purly...hope you and DH are feeling good. It was so nice visiting with you in Ohio. Hi London Girl--love the photos you shared and looks like you and PurpleFi had a great time the remainder of your wonderful holiday. I just talked to my son who leaves London tomorrow to come home....he's been at the hospital in Cambridge doing some software system work. I think he's another convert to loving England and wants to goo back. I think I'll follow NanaCaren's lead and take the grandkids there for a holiday when they are older.

Hi Mrs.P and Binky. It was fun meeting up with you and your sister at the yarn shop and the Cheesecake Factory. If you decide you want to take a trip to Toronto-let me know---we could join up in the travelling.

Going to check on some others to catch up on how everyone is doing!



London Girl said:


> Glad you both got there ok, sorry you got stuck with that nasty accident. I can picture you and DH on your porch, do you have rocking chairs? :lol: Stay outside away from the paint fumes and I wish you both happy happy days in your new home xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the avatar also...but is that snow underneath? Not quite ready for that yet.



nitz8catz said:


> Thanks.
> Thought I'd change to match the pretty leaves outside.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> They did actually tell me to not lift any thing heavy while the stitches are in, which is for two weeks. So I guess that rules out washing up, laundry etc :XD: if it's nothing nasty I will find out in five weeks, if it is nasty they will get me back sooner!


How worrying. My fingers etc are crossed for you. I hate waiting for results. I have just had 7 blood tests done, looking for what's wrong with me - I just think I'm odd!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

How did I know this was you even without looking at the avatar? Hi Purple!!!



PurpleFi said:


> Im going to dream about Tims bits!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It looks like it's going to be a nice day. It's still quite warm here, although one of the newspapers say its going to be a very cold winter, but hey what d.o they know.
> 
> Not much planned for today, just a few more poppies to sew and then
> I can get on aond work out a lace patternfor my shawl.
> ...


I think it is going to be a cold winter as well - when it comes. And rough. I'm hibernating. I am sleeping for England ATM thanks to all the pills.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so special....I'm helping out with the DGD's while our son is in London working and the baby (9 mos.) wasn't so sure about me the first day, but now she's reaching out for me to pick her up...loving the time with her and her 2-1/2 year old big sister!! Being a grandma is the best...enjoy their stay with you.



grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I have been woken up this morning the best way ever. Gs2 climbed on the bed and gave me a lovely hug. I love you grandma.....what more do I want eh?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in to see some friends!! Hope the Ocala, FL weather is great---Hi London Girl! Just talked to my son who leaves London tomorrow to come home....he's been at the hospital in Cambridge doing some software system work. Going to check on some others to catch up on how everyone is doing!


Hi Rookie, welcome to our 'home', pull up a chair and sit down. Where's your knitting?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I certainly understand...our daughter was widowed 4 years ago and has dated a couple of men, but just not the right time, right guy, etc. Hoping she finds love again. Even without the loss, taking things to the charity shops is always a cathartic event for me...gets rid of some of my clutter and makes me feel better.



London Girl said:


> Hehehehehe!! I should be doing something but no idea what! This afternoon, I am taking a ton of stuff to the charity shop for my niece. She was widowed 5 years ago but is now, finally moving on and has a new man. I think this clear out is emotional as well as physical!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Despite rain yesterday I had a lovely day with DS1 and twins. He took one swimming in the morning, while I took the other shopping. Found some beautiful boots for them reduced to £9.99 a pair. They loved them. Then we went to a birthday party in the afternoon - still wearing and showing off their boots. We also bought a 'Frozen' umbrella, which also went down well at the party when the bubble machine was turned on!

Sunshine today, when I'm home relaxing!

I must go and take some tablets, and I need a coffee. Love you all. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi SaxonLady - sorry to hear you've had problems with controlling BP---been there and know how horrible it is. My Dr. finally went to an "old school" med that's been around for many many years instead of the new biotech ones and it works great. PM me if you're interested in the name. I'm trying to convert my method (and brain) of knitting from "throwing" to the Continental style. I'm doing okay on the straight knits and purls with some tension issues, but getting better...but the ribbing and the seed stitches are making my left thumb hurt--I think I'm tensing up way too much. I'll get there! I also have two pairs of socks that I have to do the Kitchener toes -- I don't mind doing them, but do need a quiet place and time for that. I'm also starting a Christmas stocking for our DGD born in January this year so this is her first year's Christmas...plus some other odds and ends - doing some crocheting and needle felting also. Hope you're feeling better soon.



SaxonLady said:


> Hi Rookie, welcome to our 'home', pull up a chair and sit down. Where's your knitting?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> How worrying. My fingers etc are crossed for you. I hate waiting for results. I have just had 7 blood tests done, looking for what's wrong with me - I just think I'm odd!


I hope they sort out what is wrong soon it must be worrying for you. And I wouldn't worry about the sleeping, I think it's marvellous medicine,especially as I didn't get a good portion of it last night!.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi SaxonLady - sorry to hear you've had problems with controlling BP---been there and know how horrible it is. My Dr. finally went to an "old school" med that's been around for many many years instead of the new biotech ones and it works great. PM me if you're interested in the name. I'm trying to convert my method (and brain) of knitting from "throwing" to the Continental style. I'm doing okay on the straight knits and purls with some tension issues, but getting better...but the ribbing and the seed stitches are making my left thumb hurt--I think I'm tensing up way too much. I'll get there! I also have two pairs of socks that I have to do the Kitchener toes -- I don't mind doing them, but do need a quiet place and time for that. I'm also starting a Christmas stocking for our DGD born in January this year so this is her first year's Christmas...plus some other odds and ends - doing some crocheting and needle felting also. Hope you're feeling better soon.


Hi Rookie you sound like a busy lady.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Rookie, nice to see you here. How you doing? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rebecca, hope you are being good and resting. Gentle hugs xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in to see some friends!! Hope the Ocala, FL weather is great, Purly...hope you and DH are feeling good. It was so nice visiting with you in Ohio. Hi London Girl--love the photos you shared and looks like you and PurpleFi had a great time the remainder of your wonderful holiday. I just talked to my son who leaves London tomorrow to come home....he's been at the hospital in Cambridge doing some software system work. I think he's another convert to loving England and wants to goo back. I think I'll follow NanaCaren's lead and take the grandkids there for a holiday when they are older.
> 
> Hi Mrs.P and Binky. It was fun meeting up with you and your sister at the yarn shop and the Cheesecake Factory. If you decide you want to take a trip to Toronto-let me know---we could join up in the travelling.
> 
> Going to check on some others to catch up on how everyone is doing!


Hi Rookie it was nice meeting you too! Toronto sounds awesome doesn't it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and 2'C (36'F). I'm going to have to clear the frost off the windshield.
> I opened the door to retrieve the cat dishes on the front porch and the neighbour's cat ducked into our house. I guess he was cold.
> I ended up having cake for breakfast. I forgot to bring some cereal up from downstairs.


Cake is good!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I'm busier now than when I was working full time...retirement is so much fun and I enjoy piddling (doing little bits of things--not sure of the translation) most of the day away. I have a question on a term used earlier (London Girl?) about eBay...need some lamping?



lifeline said:


> Hi Rookie you sound like a busy lady.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Better now that we've gotten a good report on DBIL...whew..another case where the meds seem to have been the problem of causing BP to plummet. He seems to be fine...Dr. will change meds for BP, cholesterol, and blood thinners.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, nice to see you here. How you doing? Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Dreamweaver since the KAP?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Rookie. Good to see you on here. Great news about you DBIL. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'm busier now than when I was working full time...retirement is so much fun and I enjoy piddling (doing little bits of things--not sure of the translation) most of the day away. I have a question on a term used earlier (London Girl?) about eBay...need some lamping?


lamping = beating up, stern talking to


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The family are on their way to Alton Towers! ANOTHER theme park!
> 
> Lifeline...We are here for you. Use us!


these were our two boys this morning. Dad got them up early to go to Blackpool


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> these were our two boys this morning. Dad got them up early to go to Blackpool


I got this today. half price


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Its been a weird day today. It started when the family set off for Blackpool with the kids having to get up at a respectable hour! as you can see they missed the travelling time.

Then (wait for it) DH had an appointment at Specsavers for his ears. He is now the proud owner of hearing aids. AND I'm having difficulty keeping my voice down. When he walked away from me in one shop I just had to say his name and he turned around right away. What a difference. I put the TV on and we had to turn it down. Hes been having the sub titles on, on a night so as I couldnt hear it from upstairs. What a difference. I'm so happy for him because it must make him happier. We phoned the kids to tell them that Grandad could here. They were thrilled to bits.

We had a coffee in a Department store and right next to the cafe they had some yarn. They were selling Sirdar snuggly DK and 4ply at half price. So I got some, maybe for some of the babies that are coming. (no promises). I asked if they were selling off and they said they were getting a new supplier so everything had to go. Well....I just had to buy. Do you like it?

DH has gone out to paint a door in DS"s bathroom so Ive sat and knitted all afternoon. Ive done all the knitting on my project and its just to sew up and the buttons on.

What a strange but nice day its been.....especially the ears.......the aids are modern too. He only enquired last week and the Doctor referred him straight away....I'm so happy.I'll not have to call him names anymore....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone heard from Dreamweaver since the KAP?


When I saw you here I thought to start with that you came with news about her.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We should move our husbands in together, and run off on our own!


like Thelma and Louise? Sounds good to me. Do you think they'll notice we're gone?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi SaxonLady - sorry to hear you've had problems with controlling BP---been there and know how horrible it is. My Dr. finally went to an "old school" med that's been around for many many years instead of the new biotech ones and it works great. PM me if you're interested in the name. I'm trying to convert my method (and brain) of knitting from "throwing" to the Continental style. I'm doing okay on the straight knits and purls with some tension issues, but getting better...but the ribbing and the seed stitches are making my left thumb hurt--I think I'm tensing up way too much. I'll get there! I also have two pairs of socks that I have to do the Kitchener toes -- I don't mind doing them, but do need a quiet place and time for that. I'm also starting a Christmas stocking for our DGD born in January this year so this is her first year's Christmas...plus some other odds and ends - doing some crocheting and needle felting also. Hope you're feeling better soon.


It's too late now to change my style of knitting even if I wanted to. I don't really get on with the Kitchener stitch, but it is useful. I have just finished a 'T' for one of my GDs and am trying to decide which WIP I should finish!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'm busier now than when I was working full time...retirement is so much fun and I enjoy piddling (doing little bits of things--not sure of the translation) most of the day away. I have a question on a term used earlier (London Girl?) about eBay...need some lamping?


It is Grandma Susan's expression. It means hitting. I don't know where she got it from, but we all use it now.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a weird day today. It started when the family set off for Blackpool with the kids having to get up at a respectable hour! as you can see they missed the travelling time.
> 
> Then (wait for it) DH had an appointment at Specsavers for his ears. He is now the proud owner of hearing aids. AND I'm having difficulty keeping my voice down. When he walked away from me in one shop I just had to say his name and he turned around right away. What a difference. I put the TV on and we had to turn it down. Hes been having the sub titles on, on a night so as I couldnt hear it from upstairs. What a difference. I'm so happy for him because it must make him happier. We phoned the kids to tell them that Grandad could here. They were thrilled to bits.
> 
> ...


What a difference between today and yesterday....you sound 100% happier :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> these were our two boys this morning. Dad got them up early to go to Blackpool


sleeping beauties.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got this today. half price


baby clothes? The lilac is a pretty colour.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rebecca, hope you are being good and resting. Gentle hugs xxxxx


Yep taking it easy. Just taking medication...coffee, mince pie and paracetamol!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a weird day today. It started when the family set off for Blackpool with the kids having to get up at a respectable hour! as you can see they missed the travelling time.
> 
> Then (wait for it) DH had an appointment at Specsavers for his ears. He is now the proud owner of hearing aids. AND I'm having difficulty keeping my voice down. When he walked away from me in one shop I just had to say his name and he turned around right away. What a difference. I put the TV on and we had to turn it down. Hes been having the sub titles on, on a night so as I couldnt hear it from upstairs. What a difference. I'm so happy for him because it must make him happier. We phoned the kids to tell them that Grandad could here. They were thrilled to bits.
> 
> ...


Let's hope he sticks with them. It will make a tremendous difference to his life. Mine simply will not accept that he cannot hear properly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> like Thelma and Louise? Sounds good to me. Do you think they'll notice we're gone?


Oh yes! They would. And I'm not driving off any cliffs. I just want to sit and knit in peace.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yep taking it easy. Just taking medication...coffee, mince pie and paracetamol!!!


That's good. We've had mince pies today. Keep resting xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Let's hope he sticks with them. It will make a tremendous difference to his life. Mine simply will not accept that he cannot hear properly.


It really got to the stage where I had no patience with him...I was yelling. and sometimes Id just not speak because every repky was What? not even pardon!!!!! manners :XD: I couldnt take much more,..


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Yep taking it easy. Just taking medication...coffee, mince pie and paracetamol!!!


My kind of medicine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh yes! They would. And I'm not driving off any cliffs. I just want to sit and knit in peace.


We might get a meet up after the turn of the year?????? All of us....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It really got to the stage where I had no patience with him...I was yelling. and sometimes Id just not speak because every repky was What? not even pardon!!!!! manners :XD: I couldnt take much more,..


At least mine asks me to repeat everything. I don't get 'what?' I have to repeat a lot of what is said on TV as well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's good. We've had mince pies today. Keep resting xx


Lidl have boxes of twelve for about £1.50 just as good as from any of the other supermarkets that have only six for the same price!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We might get a meet up after the turn of the year?????? All of us....


I need one before that. I cannot persuade DH to take a holiday, so I'll go off on my own. But better still to be with my friends.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan, so glad the hearing aid works for DH. Hope he continues to use them. Your boys look gorgeous.

Rookie, glad your BIL is doing ok. Give my love to Linda.

I had a nice long chat with Londy today, we still haven't run out of things to talk about. 

Sewn some more poppies today. Tomorrow is WI sewi g group, so I guess I'll get the bunting out!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> At least mine asks me to repeat everything. I don't get 'what?' I have to repeat a lot of what is said on TV as well.


I'm sure that is stressful and wearing :|


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan, so glad the hearing aid works for DH. Hope he continues to use them. Your boys look gorgeous.
> 
> Rookie, glad your BIL is doing ok. Give my love to Linda.
> 
> ...


You will never run out of things to talk about!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lidl have boxes of twelve for about £1.50 just as good as from any of the other supermarkets that have only six for the same price!


That sounds good. Tell the rest of the family that it's your medicine and to keep their hands off. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm sure that is stressful and wearing :|


frustrating to say the least, as you miss what comes next!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You will never run out of things to talk about!


Hi Saxy, that is very true :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds good. Tell the rest of the family that it's your medicine and to keep their hands off. Xx


 :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Saxy, that is very true :thumbup:


None of us would. That's why we are such friends. And let's face it, you and Londy have so many wonderful memories to keep going over!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in to see some friends!! Hope the Ocala, FL weather is great, Purly...hope you and DH are feeling good. It was so nice visiting with you in Ohio. Hi London Girl--love the photos you shared and looks like you and PurpleFi had a great time the remainder of your wonderful holiday. I just talked to my son who leaves London tomorrow to come home....he's been at the hospital in Cambridge doing some software system work. I think he's another convert to loving England and wants to goo back. I think I'll follow NanaCaren's lead and take the grandkids there for a holiday when they are older.
> 
> Hi Mrs.P and Binky. It was fun meeting up with you and your sister at the yarn shop and the Cheesecake Factory. If you decide you want to take a trip to Toronto-let me know---we could join up in the travelling.
> 
> Going to check on some others to catch up on how everyone is doing!


Hello my friend, good to see you here!! We had the best time over there with you lot and the Toronto and Nova Scotia trip were brilliant, there honestly wasn't a low spot in the whole three weeks we were away!! Keep in touch!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's so special....I'm helping out with the DGD's while our son is in London working and the baby (9 mos.) wasn't so sure about me the first day, but now she's reaching out for me to pick her up...loving the time with her and her 2-1/2 year old big sister!! Being a grandma is the best...enjoy their stay with you.


I quite agree with you Rookie! I have my gs here for a few hours tomorrow because I have to help him work out how pre-historic man made trousers!! This is what passes for education over here, lol. I geuss it will get us both thinking and scratching our heads!!! When they are older, bring the gks over, we would love to meet them!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I quite agree with you Rookie! I have my gs here for a few hours tomorrow because I have to help him work out how pre-historic man made trousers!! This is what passes for education over here, lol. I geuss it will get us both thinking and scratching our heads!!! When they are older, bring the gks over, we would love to meet them!!


Yes come over Rooki, we'll all meet up, we dont need an excuse... :roll: just brinbg your knitting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'm busier now than when I was working full time...retirement is so much fun and I enjoy piddling (doing little bits of things--not sure of the translation) most of the day away. I have a question on a term used earlier (London Girl?) about eBay...need some lamping?


Some over here would say piddling, I might say faffing or frittering!!! Lamping is a Northern expression which we have adopted through Grandma Susan, it means giving someone a good smack!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I quite agree with you Rookie! I have my gs here for a few hours tomorrow because I have to help him work out how pre-historic man made trousers!! This is what passes for education over here, lol. I geuss it will get us both thinking and scratching our heads!!! When they are older, bring the gks over, we would love to meet them!!


My gkds have decided they want to come a d stay tomorrow night as Knanna will do a better halloween. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Has anyone heard from Dreamweaver since the KAP?


Not on here Rookie but I had an email from her and she has been playing some games on Facebook so I think she's ok, just really busy with 'Mom' stuff!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> these were our two boys this morning. Dad got them up early to go to Blackpool


Oh dear, the vitality of the young!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to chuck some food rounf thd kitchen as Mr P is complaining he'shungry. Catch you later xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got this today. half price


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Up North from hence I come.....We say Piddling as in I'm piddling myself.......peeing ! sorry....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a weird day today. It started when the family set off for Blackpool with the kids having to get up at a respectable hour! as you can see they missed the travelling time.
> 
> Then (wait for it) DH had an appointment at Specsavers for his ears. He is now the proud owner of hearing aids. AND I'm having difficulty keeping my voice down. When he walked away from me in one shop I just had to say his name and he turned around right away. What a difference. I put the TV on and we had to turn it down. Hes been having the sub titles on, on a night so as I couldnt hear it from upstairs. What a difference. I'm so happy for him because it must make him happier. We phoned the kids to tell them that Grandad could here. They were thrilled to bits.
> 
> ...


That's good news Susan, can you get your DH to have a word with mine?!! I used to work in the hearing aid dept at Specsavers before I retired and my boss offered my DH free aids as I worked there and it would be good publicity. Did he want thrm? Wouldn't even take the test so see, mine IS worse than yours!! :lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got this today. half price


nice I really like the color!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll give her a call and then post an update. I'm sure her life is keeping her very busy. She looked marvelous when I saw her earlier in the month---it was so reassuring after all that she's been through.



lifeline said:


> When I saw you here I thought to start with that you came with news about her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mince pie is something I miss---don't think I've eaten it since Thanksgiving at my Mom's house before she moved off the farm in Iowa. I think one of my older sisters still makes it--I'll have to check on it with her since I now have a taste for it.



lifeline said:


> Yep taking it easy. Just taking medication...coffee, mince pie and paracetamol!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a weird day today. It started when the family set off for Blackpool with the kids having to get up at a respectable hour! as you can see they missed the travelling time.
> 
> Then (wait for it) DH had an appointment at Specsavers for his ears. He is now the proud owner of hearing aids. AND I'm having difficulty keeping my voice down. When he walked away from me in one shop I just had to say his name and he turned around right away. What a difference. I put the TV on and we had to turn it down. Hes been having the sub titles on, on a night so as I couldnt hear it from upstairs. What a difference. I'm so happy for him because it must make him happier. We phoned the kids to tell them that Grandad could here. They were thrilled to bits.
> 
> ...


That is awesome, my dad has a set but won't wear them because he can hear everything with them, I told him that was the point wasn't it :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I will pass along the hugs to Linda -- she had such a good time and kept commenting how people would just come up and start talking about just about anything. I think I now have her hooked...just have to get her more computer comfortable to join in on the conversations on her.



PurpleFi said:


> Susan, so glad the hearing aid works for DH. Hope he continues to use them. Your boys look gorgeous.
> 
> Rookie, glad your BIL is doing ok. Give my love to Linda.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello right back, girlfriend!! I love seeing your photo and seeing that smiling face and remembering our good times together.



London Girl said:


> Hello my friend, good to see you here!! We had the best time over there with you lot and the Toronto and Nova Scotia trip were brilliant, there honestly wasn't a low spot in the whole three weeks we were away!! Keep in touch!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like frittering!! It's pretty descriptive of what I've been doing today. Did get a load of laundry done and the dish washer is going and made dinner to reheat after we come home from Halloween party at the day care. I think I have a brand new favorite meal...roasted turkey breast over a stuffing (dressing) made of bread cubes, celery, onion, apple, cranberries, chicken stock and seasonings. Yummy! I saw the fresh cranberries in the grocery and couldn't resist. They're one of my favorite things especially when made into a relish with oranges.



London Girl said:


> Some over here would say piddling, I might say faffing or frittering!!! Lamping is a Northern expression which we have adopted through Grandma Susan, it means giving someone a good smack!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Having met their Knanna, I would quite agree..just don't scare the bejeebies out of them before they go out Trick or Treating. The older DGD came home from daycare yesterday with a spider made out of part of an egg carton and pipe cleaners and I acted really scared when she showed it to me...her response "actually, Grandma, it's a friendly spider!" Actually? from a 2 year old?



PurpleFi said:


> My gkds have decided they want to come a d stay tomorrow night as Knanna will do a better halloween. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought that might be true as it's another meaning of it here too....so I wanted to clarify that I wasn't doing that.

I do like your term of "lamping" though and will begin using it for the next person who crosses me.



grandma susan said:


> Up North from hence I come.....We say Piddling as in I'm piddling myself.......peeing ! sorry....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello right back, girlfriend!! I love seeing your photo and seeing that smiling face and remembering our good times together.


We did have some giggles together, didn't we and the most wonderful scenic tour of Defiance! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like frittering!! It's pretty descriptive of what I've been doing today. Did get a load of laundry done and the dish washer is going and made dinner to reheat after we come home from Halloween party at the day care. I think I have a brand new favorite meal...roasted turkey breast over a stuffing (dressing) made of bread cubes, celery, onion, apple, cranberries, chicken stock and seasonings. Yummy! I saw the fresh cranberries in the grocery and couldn't resist. They're one of my favorite things especially when made into a relish with oranges.


Sounds delicious!! I have a salmon salad for dinner tonight as I was out to lunch today!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think we not only saw Defiance - but several other smaller towns (maybe different counties even) as well. But, I've since studied the GPS manual (no more relying on DH for setting it) and feel much better prepared for next time...better late than never.



London Girl said:


> We did have some giggles together, didn't we and the most wonderful scenic tour of Defiance! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we not only saw Defiance - but several other smaller towns (maybe different counties even) as well. But, I've since studied the GPS manual (no more relying on DH for setting it) and feel much better prepared for next time...better late than never.


NEXT TIME ??????? COUNT ME IN................... :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I quite agree with you Rookie! I have my gs here for a few hours tomorrow because I have to help him work out how pre-historic man made trousers!! This is what passes for education over here, lol. I geuss it will get us both thinking and scratching our heads!!! When they are older, bring the gks over, we would love to meet them!!


Easy! They didn't. They didn't wear trousers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> NEXT TIME ??????? COUNT ME IN................... :thumbup:


You bet!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are a couple of pictures


michael is so cute I could take him......And your neice is beautiful. Is she Linkys daughter?

June....We havent heard from Charlotte for a while how is she doing too?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are a couple of pictures


That is amazing make-up :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive got to go and get my wonderful!!!! hearing!!!!!husband some sandwiches because hes on his way home. With a bit of luck I might get some time to myself again tomorrow.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we not only saw Defiance - but several other smaller towns (maybe different counties even) as well. But, I've since studied the GPS manual (no more relying on DH for setting it) and feel much better prepared for next time...better late than never.


Hehehehe, I wouldn't have missed it for the world!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are a couple of pictures


Aw, so cute and so GORGEOUS!!! What a clever girl she is!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> michael is so cute I could take him......And your neice is beautiful. Is she Linkys daughter?
> 
> June....We havent heard from Charlotte for a while how is she doing too?


Yes she is Linky's daughter and he is the cutest but right now he keeps wanting to chase me with a cane we cut down to size for him and he keeps going aaah because that is what I did when he whacked me earlier with it :shock: ouch!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Easy! They didn't. They didn't wear trousers.


Well, yes, I know that but I think they had to choose something to make and Jake chose trousers!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, so cute and so GORGEOUS!!! What a clever girl she is!!


He wouldn't hold completely still so the picture isn't that good but he loves his hate he is always wearing it now..he wasn't very sociable when you met him but when he see's yours and Josephines picture he gets all excited, she is isn't she.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> michael is so cute I could take him......And your neice is beautiful. Is she Linkys daughter?
> 
> June....We havent heard from Charlotte for a while how is she doing too?


She'll doing really well, they are on holiday at the moment an Paekakariki, yes, really, although I may have mis-spelt it! Also they are moving into a brand new house which has loads of space so I might go a-visiting next year!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She'll doing really well, they are on holiday at the moment an Paekakariki, yes, really, although I may have mis-spelt it! Also they are moving into a brand new house which has loads of space so I might go a-visiting next year!!


She is a doll!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice wrote:
Here are a couple of pictures

London Girl wrote:
Aw, so cute and so GORGEOUS!!! What a clever girl she is!!

I agree---that make up is wonderful and she is gorgeous. Love the photo of the little guy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sweet!



London Girl said:


> She'll doing really well, they are on holiday at the moment an Paekakariki, yes, really, although I may have mis-spelt it! Also they are moving into a brand new house which has loads of space so I might go a-visiting next year!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> binkbrice wrote:
> Here are a couple of pictures
> 
> London Girl wrote:
> ...


Thank you!! I really wish she could use her talent to make a living I really don't think she would have any trouble at all if she could catch a break!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She'll doing really well, they are on holiday at the moment an Paekakariki, yes, really, although I may have mis-spelt it! Also they are moving into a brand new house which has loads of space so I might go a-visiting next year!!


She is so beautiful and really photogenic...She'll go far :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just having my morning coffee. 

Lisa and Londy, lovely photos of your girls. Michael looks cute in his hat too.

Janette, glad you have sorted out your GPS, but wouldn't have missed our tour around the countryside . Glad you are having fun with the gks.

Happy Fridat everyone xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and 5'C (41'F) and raining. It is snowing up where we caught the boat and will be snowing here tonight.
Happy Halloween and happy Friday too.
I won't be decorating for Halloween. The mice got into all my Halloween stuff. It all needs to be tossed now. But I will be sitting in the garage with the door open and my cauldron filled with candy for the kids. There's a new Halloween game this year that you have a drink every time a child shows up dressed as one of the characters from Frozen. I'll be drinking hot chocolate.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She'll doing really well, they are on holiday at the moment an Paekakariki, yes, really, although I may have mis-spelt it! Also they are moving into a brand new house which has loads of space so I might go a-visiting next year!!


Charlotte is really growing. It looks like she really likes the trampoline.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes she is Linky's daughter and he is the cutest but right now he keeps wanting to chase me with a cane we cut down to size for him and he keeps going aaah because that is what I did when he whacked me earlier with it :shock: ouch!!


Ouch


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive got to go and get my wonderful!!!! hearing!!!!!husband some sandwiches because hes on his way home. With a bit of luck I might get some time to myself again tomorrow.....


Congratulations on getting a hearing husband. Many conversations lie before you now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are a couple of pictures


Wow. She needs to be entered in that makeup competition: Face Off.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off early. I didn't have any cereal boxes downstairs so I'm going to grab breakfast at Timmy's. Yes, they do breakfast too, not just Tim bits !!!
I'll talk to you later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Ive had a lovely lie in and DH has gone with his ears to paint a door at DS's. I'm going to see if I can get some sewing up done.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She is so beautiful and really photogenic...She'll go far :wink:


Thanks Susan! Got a whole load of new photos this morning, so here's some more, including the two little top-down cardis I knitted and sent by sea mail! They took about 7 weeks to get there, I thought they'd gone missing. You will see she has her own take on how they should be worn!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and 5'C (41'F) and raining. It is snowing up where we caught the boat and will be snowing here tonight.
> Happy Halloween and happy Friday too.
> I won't be decorating for Halloween. The mice got into all my Halloween stuff. It all needs to be tossed now. But I will be sitting in the garage with the door open and my cauldron filled with candy for the kids. There's a new Halloween game this year that you have a drink every time a child shows up dressed as one of the characters from Frozen. I'll be drinking hot chocolate.


Good idea or you would be sozzled in no time at all!! Hope you don't get too cold, apparently, it's the mildest Halloween here ever!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan! Got a whole load of new photos this morning, so here's some more, including the two little top-down cardis I knitted and sent by sea mail! They took about 7 weeks to get there, I thought they'd gone missing. You will see she has her own take on how they should be worn!!!


Charlotte is adorable, love the jumpers, they are such a useful item of clothing. She is very much like you, don't worry she may change....only kidding she is beautiful just like grandma.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I wrote a long note yesterday & promptly deleted it. Hope you are all ok & settled in wherever you are, especially Purly.
I went to hospital about my back. The injections had not worked. There is no operation they can do to alleviate the pain. The op they talked about before would only relieve leg symptoms & I'm not taking the risk. They said my spine is in too poor a condition to operate, I'm not risking not being able to walk. I'm now being referred to the pain clinic at St Thomas' in London. They can do different types of injection which hopefully will work, if they don't that clinic had lots of ideas?? I have also got to get some physio to try & strengthen my legs.
Anyway I'm all dressed up ready to go out to lunch with my friend, Lynn. We are going to take her elderly cousin for lunch with some more of their relatives. I have known Lynn all my life, she's like a beloved sister & I'm lucky to have always been part of their family. 
Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing. Hugs to you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I wrote a long note yesterday & promptly deleted it. Hope you are all ok & settled in wherever you are, especially Purly.
> I went to hospital about my back. The injections had not worked. There is no operation they can do to alleviate the pain. The op they talked about before would only relieve leg symptoms & I'm not taking the risk. They said my spine is in too poor a condition to operate, I'm not risking not being able to walk. I'm now being referred to the pain clinic at St Thomas' in London. They can do different types of injection which hopefully will work, if they don't that clinic had lots of ideas?? I have also got to get some physio to try & strengthen my legs.
> Anyway I'm all dressed up ready to go out to lunch with my friend, Lynn. We are going to take her elderly cousin for lunch with some more of their relatives. I have known Lynn all my life, she's like a beloved sister & I'm lucky to have always been part of their family.
> Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing. Hugs to you all.


Hi Chris, glad you got through yesterday ok and hope the help they offered you works for you! Have a lovely lunch with Lynn, see you again soon! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The GPS got me safely to the Daycare amidst lots of traffic and back to DS's place without any problems...success!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just having my morning coffee.
> 
> Lisa and Londy, lovely photos of your girls. Michael looks cute in his hat too.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Then I'm already ahead of the game -- 2 Elsa costumes at Daycare Halloween Party for DGD yesterday...will have those two drinks as soon as I get to my house later today.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and 5'C (41'F) and raining. It is snowing up where we caught the boat and will be snowing here tonight.
> Happy Halloween and happy Friday too.
> I won't be decorating for Halloween. The mice got into all my Halloween stuff. It all needs to be tossed now. But I will be sitting in the garage with the door open and my cauldron filled with candy for the kids. There's a new Halloween game this year that you have a drink every time a child shows up dressed as one of the characters from Frozen. I'll be drinking hot chocolate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful....and I had bangs just like that at her age!!



London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan! Got a whole load of new photos this morning, so here's some more, including the two little top-down cardis I knitted and sent by sea mail! They took about 7 weeks to get there, I thought they'd gone missing. You will see she has her own take on how they should be worn!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan! Got a whole load of new photos this morning, so here's some more, including the two little top-down cardis I knitted and sent by sea mail! They took about 7 weeks to get there, I thought they'd gone missing. You will see she has her own take on how they should be worn!!!


Wonderful, June there is no mistaking who her grandma is


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I wrote a long note yesterday & promptly deleted it. Hope you are all ok & settled in wherever you are, especially Purly.
> I went to hospital about my back. The injections had not worked. There is no operation they can do to alleviate the pain. The op they talked about before would only relieve leg symptoms & I'm not taking the risk. They said my spine is in too poor a condition to operate, I'm not risking not being able to walk. I'm now being referred to the pain clinic at St Thomas' in London. They can do different types of injection which hopefully will work, if they don't that clinic had lots of ideas?? I have also got to get some physio to try & strengthen my legs.
> Anyway I'm all dressed up ready to go out to lunch with my friend, Lynn. We are going to take her elderly cousin for lunch with some more of their relatives. I have known Lynn all my life, she's like a beloved sister & I'm lucky to have always been part of their family.
> Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing. Hugs to you all.


Have a lovely day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Another lovely day here. My arm isn't hurting quite so much today and I had a more comfortable sleep too. Just debating whether to go shopping or not.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We woke up to snow this a.m. here in Wisconsin and the first reported "wind chill factor" degrees of 25F rather than thermometer which says 37 degrees.

Guess winter is here -- Halloween always seems to bring out the worst in the weather just as the kids are about to go out Trick or Treating...costumes will be hidden under winter coats if they're not big enough to go over the snowsuits.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had marg up for coffee and a good chat.....The person who was supposed to come and see their house didnt come and never informed them. Isnt that terrible? She's losing the will to move anyway.

Ive made a casserole and now I'm going to sit and knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan! Got a whole load of new photos this morning, so here's some more, including the two little top-down cardis I knitted and sent by sea mail! They took about 7 weeks to get there, I thought they'd gone missing. You will see she has her own take on how they should be worn!!!


Isnt she just ther best eh? lovely photos


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I wrote a long note yesterday & promptly deleted it. Hope you are all ok & settled in wherever you are, especially Purly.
> I went to hospital about my back. The injections had not worked. There is no operation they can do to alleviate the pain. The op they talked about before would only relieve leg symptoms & I'm not taking the risk. They said my spine is in too poor a condition to operate, I'm not risking not being able to walk. I'm now being referred to the pain clinic at St Thomas' in London. They can do different types of injection which hopefully will work, if they don't that clinic had lots of ideas?? I have also got to get some physio to try & strengthen my legs.
> Anyway I'm all dressed up ready to go out to lunch with my friend, Lynn. We are going to take her elderly cousin for lunch with some more of their relatives. I have known Lynn all my life, she's like a beloved sister & I'm lucky to have always been part of their family.
> Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing. Hugs to you all.


Chrissy so sorry love....Im always here for you......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning Rookie...Nice to have you back with us. I have tyo go now so you have a wonderful afternoon. x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a weird day today. It started when the family set off for Blackpool with the kids having to get up at a respectable hour! as you can see they missed the travelling time.
> 
> Then (wait for it) DH had an appointment at Specsavers for his ears. He is now the proud owner of hearing aids. AND I'm having difficulty keeping my voice down. When he walked away from me in one shop I just had to say his name and he turned around right away. What a difference. I put the TV on and we had to turn it down. Hes been having the sub titles on, on a night so as I couldnt hear it from upstairs. What a difference. I'm so happy for him because it must make him happier. We phoned the kids to tell them that Grandad could here. They were thrilled to bits.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful day. So glad your DH can now hear. I'm sure he's pleased, too!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You will never run out of things to talk about!


That's what I was going to say!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Here are a couple of pictures


Great photos!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She'll doing really well, they are on holiday at the moment an Paekakariki, yes, really, although I may have mis-spelt it! Also they are moving into a brand new house which has loads of space so I might go a-visiting next year!!


She is so beautiful! Great they are moving into a new, bigger house. Would be wonderful if you could get out there to visit them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan! Got a whole load of new photos this morning, so here's some more, including the two little top-down cardis I knitted and sent by sea mail! They took about 7 weeks to get there, I thought they'd gone missing. You will see she has her own take on how they should be worn!!!


Awwwwwwwwww! She is delightful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I wrote a long note yesterday & promptly deleted it. Hope you are all ok & settled in wherever you are, especially Purly.
> I went to hospital about my back. The injections had not worked. There is no operation they can do to alleviate the pain. The op they talked about before would only relieve leg symptoms & I'm not taking the risk. They said my spine is in too poor a condition to operate, I'm not risking not being able to walk. I'm now being referred to the pain clinic at St Thomas' in London. They can do different types of injection which hopefully will work, if they don't that clinic had lots of ideas?? I have also got to get some physio to try & strengthen my legs.
> Anyway I'm all dressed up ready to go out to lunch with my friend, Lynn. We are going to take her elderly cousin for lunch with some more of their relatives. I have known Lynn all my life, she's like a beloved sister & I'm lucky to have always been part of their family.
> Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing. Hugs to you all.


So sorry about your news on your back. I hope you can get an appointment soon at the other clinic and get pain free soon! Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You, too!! Time to drive home today...will be cold and windy, but the snowfall has stopped and what fell last night should all be melted by the time I head off. It's been a wonderful 5 days helping DDIL with the two little DGD's.



grandma susan said:


> morning Rookie...Nice to have you back with us. I have tyo go now so you have a wonderful afternoon. x


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You, too!! Time to drive home today...will be cold and windy, but the snowfall has stopped and what fell last night should all be melted by the time I head off. It's been a wonderful 5 days helping DDIL with the two little DGD's.



grandma susan said:


> morning Rookie...Nice to have you back with us. I have tyo go now so you have a wonderful afternoon. x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You, too!! Time to drive home today...will be cold and windy, but the snowfall has stopped and what fell last night should all be melted by the time I head off. It's been a wonderful 5 days helping DDIL with the two little DGD's.


Safe travels!

We've had nothing but rain the past several of days and more to come! Not fun trying to get Mr Ric moved from one hangar to another 20 miles north. It's been miserable! Can't believe how much stuff he has in that hangar!!!! He needs a break in the weather for an hour or two so he can fly the plane up there!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, yes, I know that but I think they had to choose something to make and Jake chose trousers!!!!


loin cloth tied up like an old-fashioned nappy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually, if they had been available, they would undoubtedly have worn jeans - one pair, never changed!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Despite rain yesterday I had a lovely day with DS1 and twins. He took one swimming in the morning, while I took the other shopping. Found some beautiful boots for them reduced to £9.99 a pair. They loved them. Then we went to a birthday party in the afternoon - still wearing and showing off their boots. We also bought a 'Frozen' umbrella, which also went down well at the party when the bubble machine was turned on!
> 
> Sunshine today, when I'm home relaxing!
> 
> I must go and take some tablets, and I need a coffee. Love you all. xxxx


Have you reached the stage yet, where the amount of tablets taken, almost equals the size of a meal? The number of tablets I take with breakfast, verges on the ridiculous 😯


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She is a doll!


the very words that sprung to my mind.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan! Got a whole load of new photos this morning, so here's some more, including the two little top-down cardis I knitted and sent by sea mail! They took about 7 weeks to get there, I thought they'd gone missing. You will see she has her own take on how they should be worn!!!


everybody go 'aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!'


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good idea or you would be sozzled in no time at all!! Hope you don't get too cold, apparently, it's the mildest Halloween here ever!!


23.5 degrees in Surrey is hardly 'mild'. I couldn't wear a jacket today. It must be that hot in Worthing as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Have you reached the stage yet, where the amount of tablets taken, almost equals the size of a meal? The number of tablets I take with breakfast, verges on the ridiculous 😯


I do rattle. I have got to the stage where I worry that I have forgotten one. My pill holder is divided into four - morn, noon, eve and bed. I need one divided into morn, noon, 4 o'clock, dinner time and bed-time. Then there's the pain killers. I no longer have to remember to take the Macrogol (to keep me loose) as one of my newer pills seems to do that! I would love to lose weight, go out whenever the suns shines and give them all up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a lovely lunch with the Veterans today. We sat in the garden at the restaurant beforehand. It really is a beautiful day. Feeling good to be alive.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> loin cloth tied up like an old-fashioned nappy.


OMG...I dont think our boys would have worn that!!!!!! they'd stick to trousers. We couldnt even get them into tights one year for something they were doing.
:lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Tea is over...I started a new piece of knitiing this afternoon. I'm saving ny sewing up of the last one until Monday, or tomorrow. The family will be seeing the lights at Blackpool tonight, and I think they are coming home. I dont think they will e stopping out tonight.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cake for breakfast sounds good to me, in fact, I have a friend who makes a lovely big oatcake with all sorts of dried fruit in it and has a slice or two for breakfast every morning!! Can't believe you have frost already, poor you. Never mind Spring is only just round the corner! :XD: :XD: :XD: xxx


That sounds like the kind of cake that I will nend to make for myself now. I made some almond pancakes a few days ago, and they were very nice - they even tasted nice when they were cold. I will be making them more often, I just need to get a range of toppings to have with them. I will also be making different types of nut breads, so that I can still have my toast.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Another lovely day here. My arm isn't hurting quite so much today and I had a more comfortable sleep too. Just debating whether to go shopping or not.


Please take care with that arm, delegate that's what I say! Thinking of you xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> So sorry about your news on your back. I hope you can get an appointment soon at the other clinic and get pain free soon! Enjoy your lunch!


Thanks Pam, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Chrissy so sorry love....Im always here for you......


Thank you, thanks for the card too. It means so much to have friends sending good wishes, I feel very blessed. Love & hugs. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got from a very nice long lunch. It was great to see old friends again, lots of chat!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We should move our husbands in together, and run off on our own!


That is the best idea I have heard for a while. I am hoping mine will be going on a ride with one of our SIL's later today, so that I can have some me time. He was supposed to go on one last Saturday, but SIL had to work 😐


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Please take care with that arm, delegate that's what I say! Thinking of you xx


Wash your mouth out my Chrissy hahahaha...you are a right one to tell lifeline to take it easy.....When do you ever heed that advice from others? :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It always seems to! Clear one thing and cause another, take another medicine for that, cause another, ad infinitum.


And that is why I have gone back to the Naturopath, 2 little tablets and the swelling of my body and feet has almost entirely disappeared. I can now put my shoes on, and tend to my feet; when I need to, and I am feeling more like myself again. As my health improves, I am hoping that I can gradually eliminate most, if not all, of the other medications. If that doesn't work, then I will just have to deal with it! 😦😟


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is the best idea I have heard for a while. I am hoping mine will be going on a ride with one of our SIL's later today, so that I can have some me time. He was supposed to go on one last Saturday, but SIL had to work 😐


How long is it now for the twins? Do we know what she's having?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I keep getting a shooting sensation up one of my newly filled teeth. She DID say that I might loose them. I do hope not.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I keep getting a shooting sensation up one of my newly filled teeth. She DID say that I might loose them. I do hope not.....


better that than have shooting pains.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in to see some friends!! Hope the Ocala, FL weather is great, Purly...hope you and DH are feeling good. It was so nice visiting with you in Ohio. Hi London Girl--love the photos you shared and looks like you and PurpleFi had a great time the remainder of your wonderful holiday. I just talked to my son who leaves London tomorrow to come home....he's been at the hospital in Cambridge doing some software system work. I think he's another convert to loving England and wants to goo back. I think I'll follow NanaCaren's lead and take the grandkids there for a holiday when they are older.
> 
> Hi Mrs.P and Binky. It was fun meeting up with you and your sister at the yarn shop and the Cheesecake Factory. If you decide you want to take a trip to Toronto-let me know---we could join up in the travelling.
> 
> Going to check on some others to catch up on how everyone is doing!


Hello Rookieretiree, I am another of this group, but not in UK or USA, I am in Australia.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> these were our two boys this morning. Dad got them up early to go to Blackpool


And I bet they think they are so grown up 😀😃😂😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got this today. half price


I don't think the yarn shops here have sales like that


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a weird day today. It started when the family set off for Blackpool with the kids having to get up at a respectable hour! as you can see they missed the travelling time.
> 
> Then (wait for it) DH had an appointment at Specsavers for his ears. He is now the proud owner of hearing aids. AND I'm having difficulty keeping my voice down. When he walked away from me in one shop I just had to say his name and he turned around right away. What a difference. I put the TV on and we had to turn it down. Hes been having the sub titles on, on a night so as I couldnt hear it from upstairs. What a difference. I'm so happy for him because it must make him happier. We phoned the kids to tell them that Grandad could here. They were thrilled to bits.
> 
> ...


It sounds wonderful, your house nice and quiet again, and your voice will love not having to shout. 
The yarn looks lovely, as for baby items, just make what you want, as you want xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree wrote:
Hi SaxonLady - sorry to hear you've had problems with controlling BP---been there and know how horrible it is. My Dr. finally went to an "old school" med that's been around for many many years instead of the new biotech ones and it works great. PM me if you're interested in the name. I'm trying to convert my method (and brain) of knitting from "throwing" to the Continental style. I'm doing okay on the straight knits and purls with some tension issues, but getting better...but the ribbing and the seed stitches are making my left thumb hurt--I think I'm tensing up way too much. I'll get there! I also have two pairs of socks that I have to do the Kitchener toes -- I don't mind doing them, but do need a quiet place and time for that. I'm also starting a Christmas stocking for our DGD born in January this year so this is her first year's Christmas...plus some other odds and ends - doing some crocheting and needle felting also. Hope you're feeling better soon.

SaxonLady wrote
It's too late now to change my style of knitting even if I wanted to. I don't really get on with the Kitchener stitch, but it is useful. I have just finished a 'T' for one of my GDs and am trying to decide which WIP I should finish!

*From me*
I only make toe up socks, that eliminutes the need to do the kitchener stitch, and there is also a smoother toe end, which doesn't irritate my toes.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Please take care with that arm, delegate that's what I say! Thinking of you xx


I did go out in the end. Went with ds#2. We had lots of fun, he even started his Xmas shopping. I didn't lift anything heavier than a cup of coffee :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I keep getting a shooting sensation up one of my newly filled teeth. She DID say that I might loose them. I do hope not.....


Hope that tooth feels better soon xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan thanks for the card...very bad I didn't say anything earlier.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pleased to meet you. This is a very International Group!!

I'm feeling very proud of myself--I just bound off a complete 6 x 6 wash cloth that was done entirely with continental knitting and purling - including one row each repeat of K1, P1 which was quite a challenge.



Xiang said:


> Hello Rookieretiree, I am another of this group, but not in UK or USA, I am in Australia.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I did go out in the end. Went with ds#2. We had lots of fun, he even started his Xmas shopping. I didn't lift anything heavier than a cup of coffee :thumbup:


but it was a large one I hope!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I;m sitting here trying not to giggle. DH is whistling through his ears!!!!!!!Theres only me can hear it/// hahahah


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very pleased to meet you. This is a very International Group!!
> 
> I'm feeling very proud of myself--I just bound off a complete 6 x 6 wash cloth that was done entirely with continental knitting and purling - including one row each repeat of K1, P1 which was quite a challenge.


i'm proud of you too/


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Just popping in for a quick hello and to say Happy Halloween ya'll

Thanks Binky for posting Jen's picture , she wanted all the ladies on here to see what she had done ,she also wanted me to tell Josephine and June hello and that she misses you as much as i do


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I tried to post a pic of sweet pea but the computer wont show it to me grrrrrr.

June little Charlotte is just an angel !! Give that girl some wings because she is just too sweet LOL


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I will try to wrestle the computer away from DH later we have to hand out candy to the trick or treaters for now ..

Love you all  
HUGS !!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello and to say Happy Halloween ya'll
> 
> Thanks Binky for posting Jen's picture , she wanted all the ladies on here to see what she had done ,she also wanted me to tell Josephine and June hello and that she misses you as much as i do


Hi angela, miss you all too. Xx nearly midnight here so I'm off to bed.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls, 

Painters finished tody and so pleased with how well everything looks. Going to Ft, Myers on Sunday to get thst hose ready for our renters. No internet there except at club house, so maybe off line for two weeks. Hope not.Have been very busy here. Can't believe I can now start placing nd unpackig some things. Hope to get some furniture after Ft. Myers.

Rookie how lovely to hear from you and glad you enjoyed visiting your DGKs.Hopefully we can all meet up this coming year. You should be proud of your washcloth. I have tried continental knitting, just can't do it.

GS give DH kudos for getting hearing aides. Glad it has reduced your stress level not having to repeat. Great buy on the yarn. Love the lilac colored yarn.DGSs look very tired. Is DGS2 holding yarn in his hands?????

Chrissy sorry to hear you need further therapy and I do pray that new hospital can help with the pain. I feel so bad for you dear, but wishing you the best results with new treatment.

Londy and Purple love all the pictures. Londy Little Charlotte is certainly growing so fast. Happy for your son and wife getting new home.Purpe have a wonderful Halloween with your DGDD. 

Lifeline glad you enjoyed your day out with your DS2. Take care and glad you are feeling so good.

Binky little Michael looks so cute in his new hat from his aunties.

Saxy my wish for you is lots of warmth and sunshine for you this coming winter.Hope your health improves soon dear.

Xiang Glad you are feeling much improved since you are off Lyrica. Drugs can certainly cause more problems than they sometimes cure.

Nitzi Loved your posted pic. you are such a pretty lady. Drive carefully this weekend, snow heading towards you I heard. Stay in and stay warm.

Linky HI

Jynx if you are looking in hope all is well...Thinking of you.

Have been so busy, miss chatting with you my dear friends. Hopefully things will slow down abit in a few weeks. Love to all, Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That's great that your painting is all finished. Safe travels to Ft. Meyers. We'll miss you! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purly I'm pleased to hear the painting has gone well and is now complete  continue to enjoy the warmth you have and I hope the transition to the new place goes smoothly.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's a rainy day here today, but still warm considering it's the first day of November. I haven't got much planned today so will see how the day goes, have a good one everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good mornig from sunny Surrey. Off to take the gks home, will catch up later. Have a good week end everyone. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive taken some time in getting up today...I'm tired, theres a surprise!. Its a clear blue sky out there today, and I'm beginning to think I had better start making lists forwhat I need to go away. 

I'll do some catch up


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Is quite chilly here today. The weather has been sunny and basically in the 80's. Last night went down to 39 degrees F and the high today is to be 53. That is chilly for here. Going to unpack a few boxes that I need to find paperwork in and such. The community is having a get together tonight. The Wallendas will be here. They are a world famous wire walking family, plus live music and free food. Have been meeting my new neighbors and they are all so nice. Should be a good time. Hope everyone has a terrific weekend with no aches or pains. Love to all. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I;m sitting here trying not to giggle. DH is whistling through his ears!!!!!!!Theres only me can hear it/// hahahah


Oh dear. That will start driving you crazy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Painters finished tody and so pleased with how well everything looks. Going to Ft, Myers on Sunday to get thst hose ready for our renters. No internet there except at club house, so maybe off line for two weeks. Hope not.Have been very busy here. Can't believe I can now start placing nd unpackig some things. Hope to get some furniture after Ft. Myers.
> 
> ...


Purly, thanks as ever for your good wishes. Actually, ATM I am feeling very little. All this medicine is turning me into a zombie! I SHOULD care!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Is quite chilly here today. The weather has been sunny and basically in the 80's. Last night went down to 39 degrees F and the high today is to be 53. That is chilly for here. Going to unpack a few boxes that I need to find paperwork in and such. The community is having a get together tonight. The Wallendas will be here. They are a world famous wire walking family, plus live music and free food. Have been meeting my new neighbors and they are all so nice. Should be a good time. Hope everyone has a terrific weekend with no aches or pains. Love to all. Purly


That all sounds so nice. Enjoy. Your neighbours couldn't help but be nice to you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> She is so beautiful! Great they are moving into a new, bigger house. Would be wonderful if you could get out there to visit them!


I'm working on it! Will be Skyping tonight and if I'm going, I need to book my flight soon so will probably bring up the subject!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> loin cloth tied up like an old-fashioned nappy.


Checked out his assignment and the teacher has asked for trousers! I have suggested to him that he mentions the lack of trousers in the stone age to his teacher!! Mind you, he might get no credit for being a smart a**e!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello and to say Happy Halloween ya'll
> 
> Thanks Binky for posting Jen's picture , she wanted all the ladies on here to see what she had done ,she also wanted me to tell Josephine and June hello and that she misses you as much as i do


Hugs and kisses back to you all, miss you too!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Checked out his assignment and the teacher has asked for trousers! I have suggested to him that he mentions the lack of trousers in the stone age to his teacher!! Mind you, he might get no credit for being a smart a**e!!


They are wonderful. Don't let him be a smart a..e.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's a rainy day here today, but still warm considering it's the first day of November. I haven't got much planned today so will see how the day goes, have a good one everyone.


Rainy? How bizarre, I'm not too far from you and although we had the tiniest of showers this morning, it has been a gloriously warm and sunny day!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I never ngot to the restful peace of day that I yearned.DHdecided we would go out for coffee as it was a beautiful morning. Then we went grocery shopping. 

DS came down to borrow HIS tile cutter and said the boys might stop tonight...MIGHT....Now hes decided to find out what the click is on the TV..This is when I now can sit and relax....This clicking noise has bothered me for years and he couldnt hear it. NOW HE CAN HEAR...so we wont be putting up with it will we?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Rainy? How bizarre, I'm not too far from you and although we had the tiniest of showers this morning, it has been a gloriously warm and sunny day!!


It did start out that way, but ended up being lovely, even got towels out and dried :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I never ngot to the restful peace of day that I yearned.DHdecided we would go out for coffee as it was a beautiful morning. Then we went grocery shopping.
> 
> DS came down to borrow HIS tile cutter and said the boys might stop tonight...MIGHT....Now hes decided to find out what the click is on the TV..This is when I now can sit and relax....This clicking noise has bothered me for years and he couldnt hear it. NOW HE CAN HEAR...so we wont be putting up with it will we?


A dolphin maybe.....? :XD: Sorry, it is amazing what cn be sorted when others can hear what you have noticed for a long time :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Londy the trousers look great, another amazing job by Grandma there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I never ngot to the restful peace of day that I yearned.DHdecided we would go out for coffee as it was a beautiful morning. Then we went grocery shopping.
> 
> DS came down to borrow HIS tile cutter and said the boys might stop tonight...MIGHT....Now hes decided to find out what the click is on the TV..This is when I now can sit and relax....This clicking noise has bothered me for years and he couldnt hear it. NOW HE CAN HEAR...so we wont be putting up with it will we?


Result!!! I am so jealous!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy the trousers look great, another amazing job by Grandma there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thank you!! They weren't actually meant to be worn but they looked like they might fit him so I persuaded him to try them. He even agreed that if he was ever minus his trousers - for whatever reason, he would rather wear the stone age pair than none at all!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> everybody go 'aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!'


aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I thank you!! They weren't actually meant to be worn but they looked like they might fit him so I persuaded him to try them. He even agreed that if he was ever minus his trousers - for whatever reason, he would rather wear the stone age pair than none at all!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


And why not. He looks kind of cute in them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


gosh, you're very obedient!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Checked out his assignment and the teacher has asked for trousers! I have suggested to him that he mentions the lack of trousers in the stone age to his teacher!! Mind you, he might get no credit for being a smart a**e!!


My DH got in trouble for answering his teachers question of "what would you do for dinner if your mother was sick" his answer walk next door to Grandma's house..she called his mom and when she asked her she said the same thing :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Painters finished tody and so pleased with how well everything looks. Going to Ft, Myers on Sunday to get thst hose ready for our renters. No internet there except at club house, so maybe off line for two weeks. Hope not.Have been very busy here. Can't believe I can now start placing nd unpackig some things. Hope to get some furniture after Ft. Myers.
> 
> ...


Be safe traveling to Ft. Myers, and that is chilly for Florida, I was out running errands earlier and it was 37 degrees supposed to be in the 20's tonight...bbbbbrrrrrrr....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> gosh, you're very obedient!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been out to the grocery store it is a madhouse, I guess people realized it was Nov. 1 so they should start there Christmas shopping or something survived that and it was cold as previously stated and I have made meatballs for spaghetti tonight and meatball subs tomorrow gotta love meals that can be eaten more than one way, now I am sitting with the kids while they do there school that they missed yesterday because I had to take DD to the doctor she has broke out all over in a rash it looks better today, I want to sit and knit tonight.

Hope you all have a lovely rest of your day or night

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I thank you!! They weren't actually meant to be worn but they looked like they might fit him so I persuaded him to try them. He even agreed that if he was ever minus his trousers - for whatever reason, he would rather wear the stone age pair than none at all!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


They are really good I like how you did the sides and the bottom have you seen the Croods the young guy wore a pair of trousers if I am not mistaken.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been out to the grocery store it is a madhouse, I guess people realized it was Nov. 1 so they should start there Christmas shopping or something survived that and it was cold as previously stated and I have made meatballs for spaghetti tonight and meatball subs tomorrow gotta love meals that can be eaten more than one way, now I am sitting with the kids while they do there school that they missed yesterday because I had to take DD to the doctor she has broke out all over in a rash it looks better today, I want to sit and knit tonight.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely rest of your day or night
> 
> ...


Hope DD gets better soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning to anyone who is still on. You seem to have lovely fine weather, and I am again dressed in warm clothes, cos the weather has turned a**e about, and is cold again.

Londy .. those pants look good on DGS, no surprise that he wouled wear them

Purly ... glad you are now able to begin the process of unpacking and placing of items in correct places. It will look like home in no time at all
.
For all those who do Halloween, did you have a wonderful time? People are trying to get it going here, but it is usually way too hot, and totally the wrong season for it. It is ok to take on celebrations from other cultures, but the ones trying to bring it in, should research the tradition behind it, and have it at the correct time of the year.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Wash your mouth out my Chrissy hahahaha...you are a right one to tell lifeline to take it easy.....When do you ever heed that advice from others? :roll:


Uuuummmmmmmm! :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been out to the grocery store it is a madhouse, I guess people realized it was Nov. 1 so they should start there Christmas shopping or something survived that and it was cold as previously stated and I have made meatballs for spaghetti tonight and meatball subs tomorrow gotta love meals that can be eaten more than one way, now I am sitting with the kids while they do there school that they missed yesterday because I had to take DD to the doctor she has broke out all over in a rash it looks better today, I want to sit and knit tonight.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely rest of your day or night
> 
> ...


Hope Miss S's rash goes away quickly, did the doc know what it was? I like the sound of the meatballs, sounds yummy. Say hi to your lovely DH and the kids! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are really good I like how you did the sides and the bottom have you seen the Croods the young guy wore a pair of trousers if I am not mistaken.


I have seen it and I do believe you are right!! Who knows what they got up to way back then?!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Checked out his assignment and the teacher has asked for trousers! I have suggested to him that he mentions the lack of trousers in the stone age to his teacher!! Mind you, he might get no credit for being a smart a**e!!


He (and the trousers) look great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I thank you!! They weren't actually meant to be worn but they looked like they might fit him so I persuaded him to try them. He even agreed that if he was ever minus his trousers - for whatever reason, he would rather wear the stone age pair than none at all!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Checked out his assignment and the teacher has asked for trousers! I have suggested to him that he mentions the lack of trousers in the stone age to his teacher!! Mind you, he might get no credit for being a smart a**e!!


That is a lovely photo of a very handsome young man. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had a lovdly time with the gks.

Had WI sewing on Friday morning, we were doing some quilting, then the family arrived. In the afternoon the g ks carved their pumpkins and got all dressed up for halloween.

They both came i n to bed for cuddles yesterday morning snd then we had a lazy breakfast. Took them home and DSIL had made us a lov e ly lunch. We came home and a sewed some more poppies and then frogged my lace shawl as i had changed my mind as to how i wanted to do the lace. Sortec out the pattern, did the first row snd realized i had not centred it properly so tinked that, all 372 stitches. But much happier 
with it now.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That is a lovely photo of a very handsome young man. Xxx


Thank you, I think so too!!! 
Skyped with the NZ side of the family last night, they move into their new house on 21st November and I shall be going out to visit next August, yay!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had a lovdly time with the gks.
> 
> Had WI sewing on Friday morning, we were doing some quilting, then the family arrived. In the afternoon the g ks carved their pumpkins and got all dressed up for halloween.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous pics, looking scary, then snuggly!!! Sorry about your shawl but if it's worth doing............!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love seeing the photos of the grands...quite the cute kids. Love the cuddles in the a.m. We had quite a few Trick or Treaters which year...we never know---one year we had over 100 kids and the next were only about 30 -- this year we had about 60. It was very cold and windy so I'm surprised that we had as many as that. 

I'm nursing a cold that has settled in the sinus and ears--Olbas oil tea in the a.m. and hot toddy with honey and brandy in the evening. Feeling better already.

Purple - the carved pumpkins look great and Londy, the trousers reminded me of pirate times---very clever and brilliant.

I posted photos of our grands on the Tea Party thread.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I think so too!!!
> Skyped with the NZ side of the family last night, they move into their new house on 21st November and I shall be going out to visit next August, yay!!!!


That's great news xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love seeing the photos of the grands...quite the cute kids. Love the cuddles in the a.m. We had quite a few Trick or Treaters which year...we never know---one year we had over 100 kids and the next were only about 30 -- this year we had about 60. It was very cold and windy so I'm surprised that we had as many as that.
> 
> I'm nursing a cold that has settled in the sinus and ears--Olbas oil tea in the a.m. and hot toddy with honey and brandy in the evening. Feeling better already.
> 
> ...


Hi Rookie, sorry you have a cold, get better soon. GS carved his own pumpkin.

How is Linda, send her my love. x

Not had time to pop into the tea party as I'm still surrounded by poppies. They are going to look fantastic when finished. They will be on show in our Main Square next Saturday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Gorgeous pics, looking scary, then snuggly!!! Sorry about your shawl but if it's worth doing............!


Thank you. Going to work out where to add some beads to the shawl too.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I think so too!!!
> Skyped with the NZ side of the family last night, they move into their new house on 21st November and I shall be going out to visit next August, yay!!!!


How exciting.... a real treat to look forward to


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Going to work out where to add some beads to the shawl too.


Are you making the shawl pattern up? How exciting, would love to see what you plan to do.

Your GKs look great, graet pumpkins too :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Are you making the shawl pattern up? How exciting, would love to see what you plan to do.
> 
> Your GKs look great, graet pumpkins too :thumbup:


Morning Rebecca, yes making the pttern up. Done the top in a variagate yarn just st st, now added a dark purple solid colour to do lace and will add light coloured beads - well that's the plan so far, but it might all change.

Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve had the boys stopping last night and one of them is still in bed. Its a beautiful day but I didnt get up until 11.30. I'm ashamed! Cant help it though. I'll catch up now.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. It was so cold here last night and I just couldn't get warm. Even had my goose down quilt on. DH finally put some heat on and I did manage 2 hours of sleep. I accidently left a bundle of winter wear onmy bed in Erie. Looked all over for my warmer gear last night. I forgot them. Nuts.Turned back our clocks last night, for all the good it did for an extra hour of sleep. The sun is shining but it is very chilly out.Waiting for DH to arise so I can begin packing up for Ft. Myers.

Love the pictures of everyone's DGC. Londy I love the trousers and Purple love the dressed up and cuddly pics.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and the colder weather holds off for folks and it warms up for Judi. Wishing everyone to feel no pain and have no colds also. Will try very hard to get on park internet at least once while we are gone. I miss my dear friends when I can't be with you. Take care and love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. It was so cold here last night and I just couldn't get warm. Even had my goose down quilt on. DH finally put some heat on and I did manage 2 hours of sleep. I accidently left a bundle of winter wear onmy bed in Erie. Looked all over for my warmer gear last night. I forgot them. Nuts.Turned back our clocks last night, for all the good it did for an extra hour of sleep. The sun is shining but it is very chilly out.Waiting for DH to arise so I can begin packing up for Ft. Myers.
> 
> Love the pictures of everyone's DGC. Londy I love the trousers and Purple love the dressed up and cuddly pics.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day and the colder weather holds off for folks and it warms up for Judi. Wishing everyone to feel no pain and have no colds also. Will try very hard to get on park internet at least once while we are gone. I miss my dear friends when I can't be with you. Take care and love and hugs to all. Purly


We always miss you dear and I worry about you when you are away! How far is it from your new home to Fort Myers? So sorry you left your thermals at Erie, treat yourself to some wore and then, of course, you'll find you don't need them!! Please take care of yourselves and once again, see you on the other side dear!! Lots of love! xxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good Morning all from a cold Southern Indiana got into the twenty's last night, I found a different shawl pattern was getting on just fine......until I realized it would fit a doll the pattern calls for Dk and I am using fingering was wondering if I could jutst double the cast on and do one extra repeat each row.......think I will try because it was really pretty.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good Morning all from a cold Southern Indiana got into the twenty's last night, I found a different shawl pattern was getting on just fine......until I realized it would fit a doll the pattern calls for Dk and I am using fingering was wondering if I could jutst double the cast on and do one extra repeat each row.......think I will try because it was really pretty.


I'm sure someone will know dear but I haven't got a clue, sorry! Hope it works out for you though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


You too Sweetie Pie!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Had a lovdly time with the gks.
> 
> Had WI sewing on Friday morning, we were doing some quilting, then the family arrived. In the afternoon the g ks carved their pumpkins and got all dressed up for halloween.
> 
> ...


Great photos. Sorry about all that redoing of your shawl but it sounds like you're on track now. 

We finally finshed up with the hangar move yesterday and got a break in the weather so Mr Ric was able to fly the plane up there. Phew!!!! So glad it's done! My house is a mess, though, so now to get busy here getting it put to rights again.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I think so too!!!
> Skyped with the NZ side of the family last night, they move into their new house on 21st November and I shall be going out to visit next August, yay!!!!


Yay!!! So glad you got that sorted out. Great news!!!


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

Son and DIL finally made the big announcement. Now I can be like all my other friends on Facebook and talk about the new baby. With all the new ways of caring for babies I am going to take a Grand-parenting class next spring. I want to be a modern grandmother. And I am sure babies mother will keep the wo grannies in line with the wy we do things.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have delivered the boys home and my ears are ringing with the peace. DH turned his hearing aids off at one point.

The little Dutch boy comes on Tuesday until Friday, I believe they are going on a school trip to York. Then we have the fireworks show on Wednesday night. Ive got all the hot dogs and onions ready. We just need buns.....It was said that I didnt have to get finger buns, but to get hotdog buns!!!!!I said I had to get what I could, so they are going to get the buns......the best of luck to them!/...See if I care. But just imagine what will be said if there are no buns at all.!!!!!!hahahah

Tomorrow I must start doing my last washing before my holidays, I've some phone calls to make. and when the staff goes, ahem, I will get the cases in.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Son and DIL finally made the big announcement. Now I can be like all my other friends on Facebook and talk about the new baby. With all the new ways of caring for babies I am going to take a Grand-parenting class next spring. I want to be a modern grandmother. And I am sure babies mother will keep the wo grannies in line with the wy we do things.


Well done Rita......Dont worry about learning new methods.....They love their Grandma's oh what joy you are in for......There,s nothing can match it. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Rita......Dont worry about learning new methods.....They love their Grandma's oh what joy you are in for......There,s nothing can match it. :thumbup:


Here here!!! Brace yourself for the biggest love-surge you've ever had!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure someone will know dear but I haven't got a clue, sorry! Hope it works out for you though!! xxxx


I hope so I bought this yarn with the purpose of making a shawlette for my niece for Christmas so I just need to clear my brain and focus......I am trying really hard to do that...... :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos. Sorry about all that redoing of your shawl but it sounds like you're on track now.
> 
> We finally finshed up with the hangar move yesterday and got a break in the weather so Mr Ric was able to fly the plane up there. Phew!!!! So glad it's done! My house is a mess, though, so now to get busy here getting it put to rights again.  Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


Glad that you got that task out of the way!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Son and DIL finally made the big announcement. Now I can be like all my other friends on Facebook and talk about the new baby. With all the new ways of caring for babies I am going to take a Grand-parenting class next spring. I want to be a modern grandmother. And I am sure babies mother will keep the wo grannies in line with the wy we do things.


Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Glad that you got that task out of the way!


Me, too! I feel like I can have my life back!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Halloween is over! Yay! I spent from 6 til 9:30 giving threats ..that was spell checked, it was treats I gave not threats..from the car. I had a window cling of a cat that looked like it had hit the window and was sliding down with claws out, very funny. I put it on the car window and got smiles. One guy in a truck next to me at a light was very amused. I've taken out my 3 window decorations. We have cold weather already and changed the clocks for daylight savings time. Son was to pick up a game from best buy at midnight so I drove there we had dinner and went to a movie waiting for the midnight release, the store never opened tho they did elsewhere. We need to go,back tomorrow. It's either a. Christmas or birthday gift for son. Glad I'm back, very tired and need to catch up after I get some sleep. Eyes are closing. Hope all here are fine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morniong girls. Its the middle of the night for me. 8am...good lord. Cleaning lady is coming today. Must tidy befor she comes in. have a great morning or whatever.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Rita......Dont worry about learning new methods.....They love their Grandma's oh what joy you are in for......There,s nothing can match it. :thumbup:


Nice to see you Rita, i agree with Susan. Congratulations on the grandbaby.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Got the lace pattern sorted last night,it is llooking good. 

WI knitting this morning, guess what? We will be making more poppies. May go for a swim later. Luv u all xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning purple. I am waiting for my lady.....Ive tidied up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Halloween is over! Yay! I spent from 6 til 9:30 giving threats ..that was spell checked, it was treats I gave not threats..from the car. I had a window cling of a cat that looked like it had hit the window and was sliding down with claws out, very funny. I put it on the car window and got smiles. One guy in a truck next to me at a light was very amused. I've taken out my 3 window decorations. We have cold weather already and changed the clocks for daylight savings time. Son was to pick up a game from best buy at midnight so I drove there we had dinner and went to a movie waiting for the midnight release, the store never opened tho they did elsewhere. We need to go,back tomorrow. It's either a. Christmas or birthday gift for son. Glad I'm back, very tired and need to catch up after I get some sleep. Eyes are closing. Hope all here are fine.


Hi Polly, glad your Halloween went well, we didn't have anyone knock here as there aren't many kids in the area. Hope you got a good sleep! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey and wet London, it's 9.35 now and I've just got back from taking the kids to school after having them overnight. I will be home for about 45 minutes, then back to very near their school for Zumba. It's going to be tough as I haven't been for quite a few weeks :x !
Not sure if it's worth coming home between dropping the kids off and going back for Zumba, I might just take my knitting next time and sit in the car or go for a walk if it's not raining! Almost finished my ASJ, hopefully, will post a pic by the end of the day unless it's too disgusting to show you!! have a good one, love you all lots xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Got the lace pattern sorted last night,it is llooking good.
> 
> WI knitting this morning, guess what? We will be making more poppies. May go for a swim later. Luv u all xxx


You must be dreaming about poppies, could be worse, I suppose!! I heard on the news this morning that they had to turn hundreds of people away from the display at the Tower of London yesterday as it was completely packed!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am ET and 4'C (39'F). We had a drizzly Hallowe'en. We were sitting in the garage and I froze my fingers and toes. The kids were fine, they ran from house to house. I don't think the drizzle could keep up to them. We were laughing at the neighbour's blow-up grim reaper. It kept deflating over one of the cars.
When the rain started to come down harder, we went into the house. That is when the kids started to come around by van. We still didn't get as many as we usually do. I saw the cutest little skunk baby. 
Saturday we got snow. The "high" was 1'C. brrr. Thankfully the snow didn't stick here, and I didn't have to go anywhere that day.
Yesterday I had to get DD another computer chair as her's broke. We got one at WalMart. She goes through chairs every 6mos to 1 year so we might as well get a cheap one, the expensive ones don't last any longer.
I found out last night that the opossum has been sleeping in the cat bed on the porch. With the time change I was up later and saw him curl up in the bed. That's who has been leaving the gray hair.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You must be dreaming about poppies, could be worse, I suppose!! I heard on the news this morning that they had to turn hundreds of people away from the display at the Tower of London yesterday as it was completely packed!


I saw the display on the internet. Very awesome. And so much work done by the volunteers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and wet London, it's 9.35 now and I've just got back from taking the kids to school after having them overnight. I will be home for about 45 minutes, then back to very near their school for Zumba. It's going to be tough as I haven't been for quite a few weeks :x !
> Not sure if it's worth coming home between dropping the kids off and going back for Zumba, I might just take my knitting next time and sit in the car or go for a walk if it's not raining! Almost finished my ASJ, hopefully, will post a pic by the end of the day unless it's too disgusting to show you!! have a good one, love you all lots xxxxxxx


I need to do another ASJ. The one I did was worsted and it's too heavy. I'd like to do one in DK or lighter. I wonder how the pattern would work out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, glad your Halloween went well, we didn't have anyone knock here as there aren't many kids in the area. Hope you got a good sleep! xx


We didn't have as many but still had a pretty steady stream from 6 pm to 9 pm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Halloween is over! Yay! I spent from 6 til 9:30 giving threats ..that was spell checked, it was treats I gave not threats..from the car. I had a window cling of a cat that looked like it had hit the window and was sliding down with claws out, very funny. I put it on the car window and got smiles. One guy in a truck next to me at a light was very amused. I've taken out my 3 window decorations. We have cold weather already and changed the clocks for daylight savings time. Son was to pick up a game from best buy at midnight so I drove there we had dinner and went to a movie waiting for the midnight release, the store never opened tho they did elsewhere. We need to go,back tomorrow. It's either a. Christmas or birthday gift for son. Glad I'm back, very tired and need to catch up after I get some sleep. Eyes are closing. Hope all here are fine.


Our Hallowe'en decorations were in the back shed and the mice ate most of them, so we only had a witch's head in a bubble and a cauldron.
Good for you starting the Christmas shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! I feel like I can have my life back!!!


Congratulations on the move. Now, back to knitting!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have delivered the boys home and my ears are ringing with the peace. DH turned his hearing aids off at one point.
> 
> The little Dutch boy comes on Tuesday until Friday, I believe they are going on a school trip to York. Then we have the fireworks show on Wednesday night. Ive got all the hot dogs and onions ready. We just need buns.....It was said that I didnt have to get finger buns, but to get hotdog buns!!!!!I said I had to get what I could, so they are going to get the buns......the best of luck to them!/...See if I care. But just imagine what will be said if there are no buns at all.!!!!!!hahahah
> 
> Tomorrow I must start doing my last washing before my holidays, I've some phone calls to make. and when the staff goes, ahem, I will get the cases in.


Yes, you must have buns, otherwise they are just wieners. It sounds like a busy week ahead.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good Morning all from a cold Southern Indiana got into the twenty's last night, I found a different shawl pattern was getting on just fine......until I realized it would fit a doll the pattern calls for Dk and I am using fingering was wondering if I could jutst double the cast on and do one extra repeat each row.......think I will try because it was really pretty.


I think, if you can knit with 2 strands held together, that 2 strands of fingering equals 1 strand of DK. Just put the 2 balls of fingering in freezer bags. They won't tangle as much that way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. It was so cold here last night and I just couldn't get warm. Even had my goose down quilt on. DH finally put some heat on and I did manage 2 hours of sleep. I accidently left a bundle of winter wear onmy bed in Erie. Looked all over for my warmer gear last night. I forgot them. Nuts.Turned back our clocks last night, for all the good it did for an extra hour of sleep. The sun is shining but it is very chilly out.Waiting for DH to arise so I can begin packing up for Ft. Myers.
> 
> Love the pictures of everyone's DGC. Londy I love the trousers and Purple love the dressed up and cuddly pics.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day and the colder weather holds off for folks and it warms up for Judi. Wishing everyone to feel no pain and have no colds also. Will try very hard to get on park internet at least once while we are gone. I miss my dear friends when I can't be with you. Take care and love and hugs to all. Purly


Looks like you'll need to go shopping. Don't work too hard in Fort Myers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Rebecca, yes making the pttern up. Done the top in a variagate yarn just st st, now added a dark purple solid colour to do lace and will add light coloured beads - well that's the plan so far, but it might all change.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better today.


Make sure you write everything down. That sounds like a design I might like. Variagated mmmm


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to leave now. The TV just reminded me that there are more accidents after the time change. Must leave on time so I don't have to rush.
I'll talk to you later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am ET and 4'C (39'F). We had a drizzly Hallowe'en. We were sitting in the garage and I froze my fingers and toes. The kids were fine, they ran from house to house. I don't think the drizzle could keep up to them. We were laughing at the neighbour's blow-up grim reaper. It kept deflating over one of the cars.
> When the rain started to come down harder, we went into the house. That is when the kids started to come around by van. We still didn't get as many as we usually do. I saw the cutest little skunk baby.
> Saturday we got snow. The "high" was 1'C. brrr. Thankfully the snow didn't stick here, and I didn't have to go anywhere that day.
> Yesterday I had to get DD another computer chair as her's broke. We got one at WalMart. She goes through chairs every 6mos to 1 year so we might as well get a cheap one, the expensive ones don't last any longer.
> I found out last night that the opossum has been sleeping in the cat bed on the porch. With the time change I was up later and saw him curl up in the bed. That's who has been leaving the gray hair.


Did you think it was me? :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry you have snow ther but I guess you come to expect it! We have had an exceptionally good summer but I believe we are going to pay for it now, it is so dark (at 1.20 pm) that we have the lights on and it hasn't really stopped raining for two days. Hang in there, it will soon be Spring! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to do another ASJ. The one I did was worsted and it's too heavy. I'd like to do one in DK or lighter. I wonder how the pattern would work out.


It will be fine as long as you do your test swatch and your fabulous spread sheet!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice to see you Rita, i agree with Susan. Congratulations on the grandbaby.


My congratulations, too, Rita!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and wet London, it's 9.35 now and I've just got back from taking the kids to school after having them overnight. I will be home for about 45 minutes, then back to very near their school for Zumba. It's going to be tough as I haven't been for quite a few weeks :x !
> Not sure if it's worth coming home between dropping the kids off and going back for Zumba, I might just take my knitting next time and sit in the car or go for a walk if it's not raining! Almost finished my ASJ, hopefully, will post a pic by the end of the day unless it's too disgusting to show you!! have a good one, love you all lots xxxxxxx


Busy morning! Can't wait to see your ASJ.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations on the move. Now, back to knitting!


Thanks. It's a huge relief to have it over with! I've been getting some knitting done.  Today I'm going out to spend the afternoon with my young friend and will be watching the children while she and her DH go to teacher conferences so will take my knitting along.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Make sure you write everything down. That sounds like a design I might like. Variagated mmmm


Me, too. I'm in awe of anyone who can make up a pattern and have it work out!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to leave now. The TV just reminded me that there are more accidents after the time change. Must leave on time so I don't have to rush.
> I'll talk to you later.


Safe travels and have a great day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you think it was me? :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry you have snow ther but I guess you come to expect it! We have had an exceptionally good summer but I believe we are going to pay for it now, it is so dark (at 1.20 pm) that we have the lights on and it hasn't really stopped raining for two days. Hang in there, it will soon be Spring! :XD: :XD: :XD:


We're having nasty weather here, too. Had a bit of a break on Saturday into yesterday morning but the rain and wind are back again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It will be fine as long as you do your test swatch and your fabulous spread sheet!!!


That's what I thought and you confirmed it. A lighter weight one might be nice to have. Hmmmm.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, glad your Halloween went well, we didn't have anyone knock here as there aren't many kids in the area. Hope you got a good sleep! xx


there were plenty of kids around here, but they only go to each other's houses, unless they have been invited to knock. None came here although we had sweets ready. Next year I must make an invitation of some sort to hang up. Like 'children welcome here; come into my oven', or perhaps a bit less scary!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to S and B sand nearly got my knitting stitched up..(not the aran)(this aran will beat all others for the length of knitting time its taking)

DH went to a funeral and when he came back his new laptop was dead-ish....He cant get on line with it, so I think we will be taking it back to Best Buy in Orlando.

I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Got a bit wet this morning opening the Garden of Remembrance, and putting a wreath on the Boer War Memorial, but the rain did ease during the actual ceremony. Yesterday I went to Brighton with DH, DIS and boys. Did some shopping and had fun, even in the rain. Found some cheap bamboo circulars, though they only had 3mm and 4mm (but in 3 lengths). Useful sizes, so extras always welcome!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. I'm in awe of anyone who can make up a pattern and have it work out!


There is no way on this earth that I could make a pattern up.....It takes me all my time to follow one these days. Ive slowed down a lot in the last year or so.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> there were plenty of kids around here, but they only go to each other's houses, unless they have been invited to knock. None came here although we had sweets ready. Next year I must make an invitation of some sort to hang up. Like 'children welcome here; come into my oven', or perhaps a bit less scary!


Cackle, cackle!! :lol: What about "We love kids here but couldn't eat a whole one"!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B sand nearly got my knitting stitched up..(not the aran)(this aran will beat all others for the length of knitting time its taking)
> 
> DH went to a funeral and when he came back his new laptop was dead-ish....He cant get on line with it, so I think we will be taking it back to Best Buy in Orlando.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Lucky you're going back to Orlando then!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> There is no way on this earth that I could make a pattern up.....It takes me all my time to follow one these days. Ive slowed down a lot in the last year or so.


If you asked us all I think we might all say we had slowed down in the last year, even without your episode, it's called 'aging' and you are doing it very well, as are we all!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cackle, cackle!! :lol: What about "We love kids here but couldn't eat a whole one"!!!!


or just 'sweets in the cauldron...'


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you asked us all I think we might all say we had slowed down in the last year, even without your episode, it's called 'aging' and you are doing it very well, as are we all!! xxxxx


slow? I think I've stopped!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a huge bright yellow cloud outside my window. It's hanging in a blue sky to show it off, and the sinking sun behind it has really lit it up. Gorgeous.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RitaMc wrote:
Son and DIL finally made the big announcement. Now I can be like all my other friends on Facebook and talk about the new baby. With all the new ways of caring for babies I am going to take a Grand-parenting class next spring. I want to be a modern grandmother. And I am sure babies mother will keep the wo grannies in line with the wy we do things.

binkbrice wrote
Congratulations!

And that is a ditto from me, also


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going dancing tonight because I wont get for 3 weeks.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! I feel like I can have my life back!!!


Isn't it amazing how quickly something like that takes over your life.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and wet London, it's 9.35 now and I've just got back from taking the kids to school after having them overnight. I will be home for about 45 minutes, then back to very near their school for Zumba. It's going to be tough as I haven't been for quite a few weeks :x !
> Not sure if it's worth coming home between dropping the kids off and going back for Zumba, I might just take my knitting next time and sit in the car or go for a walk if it's not raining! Almost finished my ASJ, hopefully, will post a pic by the end of the day unless it's too disgusting to show you!! have a good one, love you all lots xxxxxxx


I hope you enjoyed Zumba, and I am sure that your ASJ will be absolutely awesome.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> There is a huge bright yellow cloud outside my window. It's hanging in a blue sky to show it off, and the sinking sun behind it has really lit it up. Gorgeous.


Still grey and raining here


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon. It's been a wet cold day here today! I was back at school after the half term break. I decided to wear a sling on my arm as a visible reminder to the children to keep away and not hurt me. It did work so will be doing that again tomorrow. My arm is pretty achy now, so having the special coffee and paracetamol medicine :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too. I'm in awe of anyone who can make up a pattern and have it work out!


Me too!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> there were plenty of kids around here, but they only go to each other's houses, unless they have been invited to knock. None came here although we had sweets ready. Next year I must make an invitation of some sort to hang up. Like 'children welcome here; come into my oven', or perhaps a bit less scary!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I think it is perfect considering it would be halloween.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. It's been a wet cold day here today! I was back at school after the half term break. I decided to wear a sling on my arm as a visible reminder to the children to keep away and not hurt me. It did work so will be doing that again tomorrow. My arm is pretty achy now, so having the special coffee and paracetamol medicine :thumbup:


Good thinking. Get some rest now!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I think it is perfect considering it would be halloween.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to S and B sand nearly got my knitting stitched up..(not the aran)(this aran will beat all others for the length of knitting time its taking)
> 
> DH went to a funeral and when he came back his new laptop was dead-ish....He cant get on line with it, so I think we will be taking it back to Best Buy in Orlando.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now.


Sorry his laptop is dead hope that they will not give you any grief over it if they do I think a lamping will be in order!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. It's been a wet cold day here today! I was back at school after the half term break. I decided to wear a sling on my arm as a visible reminder to the children to keep away and not hurt me. It did work so will be doing that again tomorrow. My arm is pretty achy now, so having the special coffee and paracetamol medicine :thumbup:


Glad that the visible reminder worked and enjoy the special coffee.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I almost finished the second little sweater(still not finished completely with the first one still need to tack the picot and add the buttons) need to make the sleeves and add the buttons....no I am not making another one yet.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. It's been a wet cold day here today! I was back at school after the half term break. I decided to wear a sling on my arm as a visible reminder to the children to keep away and not hurt me. It did work so will be doing that again tomorrow. My arm is pretty achy now, so having the special coffee and paracetamol medicine :thumbup:


Is that 'special' coffee with a little bit of something in it, by any chance?! Glad you got through the day without getting your arm bashed, hope it's completely better very soon!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

OK, here it is, it has come out too big, yet again but will be cosy when it gets really chilly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, here it is, it has come out too big, yet again but will be cosy when it gets really chilly


The color is awesome and it looks really comfy! You did reallly good!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The color is awesome and it looks really comfy! You did reallly good!


Thanks dear, it _is_ our colour so will go well with all the stuff I bought in Sears!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, here it is, it has come out too big, yet again but will be cosy when it gets really chilly


That looks gorgeous, just like you xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, it _is_ our colour so will go well with all the stuff I bought in Sears!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yay!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That looks gorgeous, just like you xxx


Aw shucks!!    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I really have to go now, I hope you enjoy the rest of your night.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, here it is, it has come out too big, yet again but will be cosy when it gets really chilly


Ooooh it's lovely, really like the colours :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, here it is, it has come out too big, yet again but will be cosy when it gets really chilly


It looks great!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, here it is, it has come out too big, yet again but will be cosy when it gets really chilly


That looks great - how many have you done now? I still haven't finished my one, but there isn't much left to do, but I am not sure if I like it, now that I have seen a photo of the back of it - it makes me look like I have round shoulders ...... i might even begin a new one, with variegated thicker yarn, and do something else with the fine yarn. I haven't decided yet, so don't chastise me yet 😀😅😂


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That looks great - how many have you done now? I still haven't finished my one, but there isn't much left to do, but I am not sure if I like it, now that I have seen a photo of the back of it - it makes me look like I have round shoulders ...... i might even begin a new one, with variegated thicker yarn, and do something else with the fine yarn. I haven't decided yet, so don't chastise me yet 😀😅😂


Not saying a word :roll: :roll: :roll: ! I have done three, the first one was mainly navy and white and was too big, the second one was the grey stocking stitch one with the coloured stripes, which was a tad too small and now this one!! They are not compulsory, you know!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not saying a word :roll: :roll: :roll: ! I have done three, the first one was mainly navy and white and was too big, the second one was the grey stocking stitch one with the coloured stripes, which was a tad too small and now this one!! They are not compulsory, you know!!! xxx


Yes I do know, but I like the look of them, and despite the length of time it has taken me to do one, they are quite easy to do, and I have the perfect yarn for it


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a few more photos....


I love the bear photo best!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going.
> It's going to take a little longer to scrape the windows of the car.
> Have a good day.


Ooh that sounds wintery I'm not feeling ready yet. 
I've lost my keys...using son's. 
Im planning a holiday ornament using cross stitch. I got a pretty lime fabric patterned with snow flakes and peppermint candy. I have to choose thr cross stitch pattern. I'm leaning toward deer since one lady in the group is not Christian. I found flrcky tan ada cloth.I saw a tv demo of a six sided ornament made by off setting a five inch square. Wish me luck. I've a lot knitted on my statue of liberty size sweater. I found a sweet tunic swester pattern I'd love to wear so I'm thinking that's next but I want to make a hat and some doll clothes so not much time. 
I'm watching dancing with the stars on DVr. Mooch is in place on my afghan 
and Suzi left to the other room. I'm sleepy so I may save the tv show til tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Ive got Karen, the stroke lady, coming to assess me today. I think I'll pass the tests hahaha. Then its over 60's

I wenrt dancing last night. Lynn was in one of her moods! I cant be bothered with her when shes like that. 

Yesterday our main road was closed because someone was threatening to jump off the bridge. I felt sorry for him
because he must be poorly. Lynn didnt.!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, here it is, it has come out too big, yet again but will be cosy when it gets really chilly


Its lovely londy. It reakly suits you and doesnt look too big at all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny.

Had a full house with the WI knitting group yesterday, we were planning out ndxt years programme. 

Went for a swim and worked on the poppies. Tomorrow we take them to the museum to assemble the display ready for the weekend. 

This is a photo from my bedroom window this morning.

Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am ET and 10'C (50'F). Warm and wet, but no snow  
Yesterday all the computers switched to standard time off daylight savings except for one. And it took us several hours to figure out instead of falling back one hour, it jumped ahead 5 hours. ??? We won't be able to fix it until Thursday afternoon or Friday because it is so busy. And I'm on standby so I get to talk to this machine a lot and reschedule things on it, because it is WRONG. :twisted: (evil machine)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny.
> 
> Had a full house with the WI knitting group yesterday, we were planning out ndxt years programme.
> 
> ...


What a pretty view.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Ooh that sounds wintery I'm not feeling ready yet.
> I've lost my keys...using son's.
> Im planning a holiday ornament using cross stitch. I got a pretty lime fabric patterned with snow flakes and peppermint candy. I have to choose thr cross stitch pattern. I'm leaning toward deer since one lady in the group is not Christian. I found flrcky tan ada cloth.I saw a tv demo of a six sided ornament made by off setting a five inch square. Wish me luck. I've a lot knitted on my statue of liberty size sweater. I found a sweet tunic swester pattern I'd love to wear so I'm thinking that's next but I want to make a hat and some doll clothes so not much time.
> I'm watching dancing with the stars on DVr. Mooch is in place on my afghan
> and Suzi left to the other room. I'm sleepy so I may save the tv show til tomorrow.


Whenever someone loses their keys in this house (which happens often) we switch the door locks. I carry 2 sets because I don't know which key will be in use (and I'm the only one who has never lost my keys. - I need to knock on wood now.) 
One stitch at a time. Things will get done when they're done. 
I just want to hibernate at this time of year. I blame the darkness.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, here it is, it has come out too big, yet again but will be cosy when it gets really chilly


Looks great. It doesn't look too big. Just very comfy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon. It's been a wet cold day here today! I was back at school after the half term break. I decided to wear a sling on my arm as a visible reminder to the children to keep away and not hurt me. It did work so will be doing that again tomorrow. My arm is pretty achy now, so having the special coffee and paracetamol medicine :thumbup:


The visible reminder is a great idea. I hope the paracetamol and special coffee worked to ease your aches.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> or just 'sweets in the cauldron...'


That might tempt more in. But the other choices were good too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you think it was me? :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry you have snow ther but I guess you come to expect it! We have had an exceptionally good summer but I believe we are going to pay for it now, it is so dark (at 1.20 pm) that we have the lights on and it hasn't really stopped raining for two days. Hang in there, it will soon be Spring! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Not soon enough!
The forecasters are talking about accumulating snow next week so I'm thinking of putting my ice tires on early. I don't usually put them on until December. I just hope we don't get a repeat of last winter. TOO MUCH SNOW.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going now.
I'll try to talk later.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still grey and raining here


You shall have my golden cloud next! It's a beautiful day here ATM. Blue sky with fluffy white clouds. I suspect a few grey ones may come sooner or later!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OK, here it is, it has come out too big, yet again but will be cosy when it gets really chilly


I love it; and the contents. Perhaps that's the way DH sees you?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, it _is_ our colour so will go well with all the stuff I bought in Sears!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's my colour too, that's why I love it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That looks great - how many have you done now? I still haven't finished my one, but there isn't much left to do, but I am not sure if I like it, now that I have seen a photo of the back of it - it makes me look like I have round shoulders ...... i might even begin a new one, with variegated thicker yarn, and do something else with the fine yarn. I haven't decided yet, so don't chastise me yet 😀😅😂


We would only ever chastise you if we thought you were doing anything to hurt our good friend Judi.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive got Karen, the stroke lady, coming to assess me today. I think I'll pass the tests hahaha. Then its over 60's
> 
> I wenrt dancing last night. Lynn was in one of her moods! I cant be bothered with her when shes like that.
> 
> ...


there but for the grace of God go I.....I don't remember who said that, but it is so true. I hope the person is OK.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm off to get a coffee and take some more drugs. The coffee might wake me up before the medicine knocks me back off kilter again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to over 60's...I won....$22.50....Tin of cookies...pkt of mints.....pkt of crackers. Not ad today eh? That'll be the last time for 3 weeks that I'll be able to go.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny.
> 
> Had a full house with the WI knitting group yesterday, we were planning out ndxt years programme.
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic picture!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's...I won....$22.50....Tin of cookies...pkt of mints.....pkt of crackers. Not ad today eh? That'll be the last time for 3 weeks that I'll be able to go.


Great winnings, Susan! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's...I won....$22.50....Tin of cookies...pkt of mints.....pkt of crackers. Not ad today eh? That'll be the last time for 3 weeks that I'll be able to go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's...I won....$22.50....Tin of cookies...pkt of mints.....pkt of crackers. Not ad today eh? That'll be the last time for 3 weeks that I'll be able to go.


That's a bid improvement on the last few times :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OBTW....and a bunch of chrysanths....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OBTW....and a bunch of chrysanths....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OBTW....and a bunch of chrysanths....


As I said, well done!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive got Karen, the stroke lady, coming to assess me today. I think I'll pass the tests hahaha. Then its over 60's
> 
> I wenrt dancing last night. Lynn was in one of her moods! I cant be bothered with her when shes like that.
> 
> ...


Has she got PMT? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its lovely londy. It reakly suits you and doesnt look too big at all.


Thanks dear, I'm going to wash it and maybe pull it down a bit so it might be narrower afterwards!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am ET and 10'C (50'F). Warm and wet, but no snow
> Yesterday all the computers switched to standard time off daylight savings except for one. And it took us several hours to figure out instead of falling back one hour, it jumped ahead 5 hours. ??? We won't be able to fix it until Thursday afternoon or Friday because it is so busy. And I'm on standby so I get to talk to this machine a lot and reschedule things on it, because it is WRONG. :twisted: (evil machine)


....and we all thought computers were never wrong - ha!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Looks great. It doesn't look too big. Just very comfy.


Thank you but I think if you and I were stranded in the cold somewhere, we could get in it together!! :mrgreen:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Not soon enough!
> The forecasters are talking about accumulating snow next week so I'm thinking of putting my ice tires on early. I don't usually put them on until December. I just hope we don't get a repeat of last winter. TOO MUCH SNOW.


I really don't wish too much snow on you dear but it might be a good idea if you switch your tyres, it will probably ensure that you _don't_ get too much snow, going by you-know-who's law!!! What happens if you have snow tyres on and no snow, does the car use more gas or something?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love it; and the contents. Perhaps that's the way DH sees you?


He will buy his specs from Poundland instead of Specsavers!!! ....and Thank you! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's my colour too, that's why I love it.


Sweetie, if it grows when I wash it, you shall have it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm off to get a coffee and take some more drugs. The coffee might wake me up before the medicine knocks me back off kilter again.


Think you need some of Lifeline's 'Special' coffee!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to over 60's...I won....$22.50....Tin of cookies...pkt of mints.....pkt of crackers. Not ad today eh? That'll be the last time for 3 weeks that I'll be able to go.


You did well, looks like you got the next three weeks winnings in one go!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I've been and gone and done it!!! Booked my flight to New Zealand next year, no going back now!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies! It's a really dreary morning here today!  The weather guy said this morning that we are 13.22 inches above normal for our rainfall for the year with our wettest month coming up (November). Yikes!!

Mr. Ric just left for a doctor appointment, so I'm catching up on some things. When he returns we're off to Costco to pick up a prescription and some much needed items from there. Fun day, huh? I have been getting some knitting in the past few days, so all is well!

Had a great time yesterday with my friend Sam and then watching her children while she and her DH were at teacher conferences for the girls. That was great fun!!! I feel really blessed to have them in my life! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I've been and gone and done it!!! Booked my flight to New Zealand next year, no going back now!!!


Yay for you!!! That is great that you're going and have committed to it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Think you need some of Lifeline's 'Special' coffee!!!!


I re-read my post...I really don't remember writing that and as a consequence I don't understand what I meant :-o :-o :-o Perhaps thetre was something in the coffee aftre all. My arm has felt sore all day, ever sisne getting up this morning...oh well, I'm sure it will sort it's self out soon!!! (just re-read THIS post and see a whol host of mistakes and can't be bothered to go back and correct them


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I re-read my post...I really don't remember writing that and as a consequence I don't understand what I meant :-o :-o :-o Perhaps thetre was something in the coffee aftre all. My arm has felt sore all day, ever sisne getting up this morning...oh well, I'm sure it will sort it's self out soon!!! (just re-read THIS post and see a whol host of mistakes and can't be bothered to go back and correct them


 I'm sorry your arm has been sore all day and hope you can rest up this evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I re-read my post...I really don't remember writing that and as a consequence I don't understand what I meant :-o :-o :-o Perhaps thetre was something in the coffee aftre all. My arm has felt sore all day, ever sisne getting up this morning...oh well, I'm sure it will sort it's self out soon!!! (just re-read THIS post and see a whol host of mistakes and can't be bothered to go back and correct them


Hi Rebecca, sorry your arm is sore. Perhaps you need a bit kore time to recover. Sending you gentle hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just sewn on the last poppies and madd myself one to wear as a pin. Off to get it all sorted tomorrow at the museum. Going to have a coffee (jusg decaf) and a mince pie and then an early night. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ladies! It's a really dreary morning here today!  The weather guy said this morning that we are 13.22 inches above normal for our rainfall for the year with our wettest month coming up (November). Yikes!!
> 
> Mr. Ric just left for a doctor appointment, so I'm catching up on some things. When he returns we're off to Costco to pick up a prescription and some much needed items from there. Fun day, huh? I have been getting some knitting in the past few days, so all is well!
> 
> Had a great time yesterday with my friend Sam and then watching her children while she and her DH were at teacher conferences for the girls. That was great fun!!! I feel really blessed to have them in my life! Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all!!! xxxooo


13.22 _inches_??? Man the lifeboats!!! Happy for you that you have such a friend, sounds like you kinda help each other out? That's what friends do! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I re-read my post...I really don't remember writing that and as a consequence I don't understand what I meant :-o :-o :-o Perhaps thetre was something in the coffee aftre all. My arm has felt sore all day, ever sisne getting up this morning...oh well, I'm sure it will sort it's self out soon!!! (just re-read THIS post and see a whol host of mistakes and can't be bothered to go back and correct them


S'okay, we know what you mean!! Sorry the special coffee doesn't exist - hey, you could invent it, it would only take a trip to the off licence!!! If that arm gets any worse, get it checked love, just in case there's a little infection? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have just sewn on the last poppies and madd myself one to wear as a pin. Off to get it all sorted tomorrow at the museum. Going to have a coffee (jusg decaf) and a mince pie and then an early night. Xxx


Well done!!! Sleep well hun, you really deserve it after all that!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 13.22 _inches_??? Man the lifeboats!!! Happy for you that you have such a friend, sounds like you kinda help each other out? That's what friends do! xxx


And that's above what's normal for us to date this time of the year! Average to date is 36.15 inches and we're at 39.37 inches (and that was as of this morning and it's been raining throughout the day).

Yes, that's what friends do!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done!!! Sleep well hun, you really deserve it after all that!! xxx


Ditto from me!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We would only ever chastise you if we thought you were doing anything to hurt our good friend Judi.


And I would NEVER do that


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Good morning everyone, hope you are all ok, despite aches & pains!
I'm ok, sorry I have not been on for a couple of days, I have been reading but not responding. 
Well done Purple for the poppies project, would love to see pictures of them.
Lifeline hope your arm is feeling less painful, be careful at work.
Love to you all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and cloudy Surrey. Off to the museum this morning and then on school pick up today.

Hope everyone is ok, just going to do some catch up. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:
 

> Good morning everyone, hope you are all ok, despite aches & pains!
> I'm ok, sorry I have not been on for a couple of days, I have been reading but not responding.
> Well done Purple for the poppies project, would love to see pictures of them.
> Lifeline hope your arm is feeling less painful, be careful at work.
> Love to you all.


Chris,hope you are ok. I will take some photos today when all the poppies are on the display. I think it is going to look good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A few more holiday photos....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. We have a busy day today. plus a firework display tonight. Ive got no news. I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I re-read my post...I really don't remember writing that and as a consequence I don't understand what I meant :-o :-o :-o Perhaps thetre was something in the coffee aftre all. My arm has felt sore all day, ever sisne getting up this morning...oh well, I'm sure it will sort it's self out soon!!! (just re-read THIS post and see a whol host of mistakes and can't be bothered to go back and correct them


no probs... :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Not much to report here either! We are going to the cinema later to see Gone Girl but I have no idea what it's about! Oh, and I'm going to take my boots to the menders, winter's coming!! I mentioned that we had had the *mildest* Halloween since records began. Well tonight is Guy Fawkes night (firework night, "gunpowder, treason & plot!!" ) and it's going to be the *coldest* one on record!! No wonder we're always getting colds over here! Have a good day or night everyone!! Lotsa love from me xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and 6'C (43'F). I'm keeping busy with the evil machine. I did get a little knit to knit right last night so I'm happy with small victories.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Not much to report here either! We are going to the cinema later to see Gone Girl but I have no idea what it's about! Oh, and I'm going to take my boots to the menders, winter's coming!! I mentioned that we had had the *mildest* Halloween since records began. Well tonight is Guy Fawkes night (firework night, "gunpowder, treason & plot!!" ) and it's going to be the *coldest* one on record!! No wonder we're always getting colds over here! Have a good day or night everyone!! Lotsa love from me xxxx


Everyone around me at work is sneezing so I suspect I will be soon. Happy fireworks. Don't get too cold.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few more holiday photos....


I remember walking at the bottom of the ocean at Fundy. It wasn't as mucky as I thought it would be. I even have a rock souvenir.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Chris,hope you are ok. I will take some photos today when all the poppies are on the display. I think it is going to look good.


I'm sure it will look good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And that's above what's normal for us to date this time of the year! Average to date is 36.15 inches and we're at 39.37 inches (and that was as of this morning and it's been raining throughout the day).
> 
> Yes, that's what friends do!!!


Stay dry. I hope you have a good raincoat.
I saw some of the flooding from Vancouver. I hope that stays away from you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, glad your Halloween went well, we didn't have anyone knock here as there aren't many kids in the area. Hope you got a good sleep! xx


I was so tired the next day and now we have daylight savings time but dog is on old time.one day she slept longer todsy she woke me at 5:30 am.grrr! I've not found my keys but have bought some lovely fabric for the ornament. I'm hoping I can do it. At the AC Moore sale I found a scarf that matches my pumpkin colored swester. Inexpensive but nice. I'm waiting for the afghan pattern from Mary maxim. It's pretty.ive phoned the contracter trying to get a time he will start my door and steps but no reply. I've boxes and bags from that room in thr other rooms and it's getting me down. I can't forget my friend's son dieing so young. billy crystal's audio book is talking about aging sooner than he thought and that's not what I want to think about. Plus he talks about raunchy things and I didn't know his comedy was like that. Now I'm embarrassed to see the bookseller who said he thinks he looks a bit like billy crystal and doesn't like his humor. Now I know why. Oops! Dog went back to sleep but I've not. How do you like that! I'll knit a bit til I get sleepy. It's too early for me to function yet. Glad to chat with you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was so tired the next day and now we have daylight savings time but dog is on old time.one day she slept longer todsy she woke me at 5:30 am.grrr! I've not found my keys but have bought some lovely fabric for the ornament. I'm hoping I can do it. At the AC Moore sale I found a scarf that matches my pumpkin colored swester. Inexpensive but nice. I'm waiting for the afghan pattern from Mary maxim. It's pretty.ive phoned the contracter trying to get a time he will start my door and steps but no reply. I've boxes and bags from that room in thr other rooms and it's getting me down. I can't forget my friend's son dieing so young. billy crystal's audio book is talking about aging sooner than he thought and that's not what I want to think about. Plus he talks about raunchy things and I didn't know his comedy was like that. Now I'm embarrassed to see the bookseller who said he thinks he looks a bit like billy crystal and doesn't like his humor. Now I know why. Oops! Dog went back to sleep but I've not. How do you like that! I'll knit a bit til I get sleepy. It's too early for me to function yet. Glad to chat with you.


Sorry you are up so early. My Bella-kitty hasn't adjusted to the time shift either.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I re-read my post...I really don't remember writing that and as a consequence I don't understand what I meant :-o :-o :-o Perhaps thetre was something in the coffee aftre all. My arm has felt sore all day, ever sisne getting up this morning...oh well, I'm sure it will sort it's self out soon!!! (just re-read THIS post and see a whol host of mistakes and can't be bothered to go back and correct them


And we were all able to read what you wrote 
Take care of your arm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I've been and gone and done it!!! Booked my flight to New Zealand next year, no going back now!!!


That will be a LONG trip, but worth it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I really don't wish too much snow on you dear but it might be a good idea if you switch your tyres, it will probably ensure that you _don't_ get too much snow, going by you-know-who's law!!! What happens if you have snow tyres on and no snow, does the car use more gas or something?


If I put the ice tires on and it gets warm, the rubber comes off of them. It's a special compound of rubber that stays soft in the cold (and disintegrates in the heat). I usually put them on around Dec 1 when it is likely to stay below 7'C. If it snows before then, hopefully it will only be a dusting, and I'll go slow. My "all season" (3 season in Canada) tires actually have deeper tread than the ice tires.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you but I think if you and I were stranded in the cold somewhere, we could get in it together!! :mrgreen:


I'd cuddle with you in it. It looks cozy. :mrgreen:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going.
I'll try to talk later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I remember walking at the bottom of the ocean at Fundy. It wasn't as mucky as I thought it would be. I even have a rock souvenir.


 :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

1.40opm we have been to get some groceries, Ive hotdogs , onions tomato ketchup, and hot chocolate . We were told NOT to get any buns...hahahah.. DH decided that we should anyway, because they always forget, so we bought 36 Hotdog buns. Ive checked with DIL and they have too...Serves us right. If I was her I'd be saying "interfering inlaws". we now have 72 hotdog buns....Would anyone like one?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon, back from the museum. Poppies all in place.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OBTW....and a bunch of chrysanths....


now you're just showing off!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> 1.40opm we have been to get some groceries, Ive hotdogs , onions tomato ketchup, and hot chocolate . We were told NOT to get any buns...hahahah.. DH decided that we should anyway, because they always forget, so we bought 36 Hotdog buns. Ive checked with DIL and they have too...Serves us right. If I was her I'd be saying "interfering inlaws". we now have 72 hotdog buns....Would anyone like one?


Heehee, no thank you xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sweetie, if it grows when I wash it, you shall have it!!!


I made a jumper many years ago in what was said to be acrylic. It was very cheap (we was poor then!) It was a lovely pattern. When I washed it in the machine it grew to twice it's size. I couldn't bear to throw it away. I found it the other day and it 's still very big, but it does fit me now! It just keeps my hands warm as well!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Think you need some of Lifeline's 'Special' coffee!!!!


I'm like a zombie already. I really am not happy with these pills. Between them I do nothing but sleep for hours, then mooch around getting nothing done. Someone rang me just before 11 this morning. I was expecting the call so had the phone beside me. He thought he had the wrong number as I didn't sound like me. I didn't have the heart to tell him he had woken me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I've been and gone and done it!!! Booked my flight to New Zealand next year, no going back now!!!


well done for going ahead, but please DO come back!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, back from the museum. Poppies all in place.


The poppies are wonderful. Such a lot of work.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> S'okay, we know what you mean!! Sorry the special coffee doesn't exist - hey, you could invent it, it would only take a trip to the off licence!!! If that arm gets any worse, get it checked love, just in case there's a little infection? xxx


She's right you know (as ever!). You should get it checked. And/or sleep less awkwardly?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you are all ok, despite aches & pains!
> I'm ok, sorry I have not been on for a couple of days, I have been reading but not responding.
> Well done Purple for the poppies project, would love to see pictures of them.
> Lifeline hope your arm is feeling less painful, be careful at work.
> Love to you all.


We forgive you. We all get days like that, when we don't bother to respond. Just reading everyone else is enough sometimes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The poppies are wonderful. Such a lot of work.


Thank you xx It was fun doing them. We are now thinkjng of what our next project could be :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, back from the museum. Poppies all in place.


Looking good. Knitted and crocheted poppies are cropping up everywhere these days. Everyone loves them. Yours are very good.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you xx It was fun doing them. We are now thinkjng of what our next project could be :thumbup:


Christmas? Winter wonderland?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Looking good. Knitted and crocheted poppies are cropping up everywhere these days. Everyone loves them. Yours are very good.


Thank you, l think everyone in our WI made at least one. And one lady made 100 as she had her leg in plaster and was bored. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, l think everyone in our WI made at least one. And one lady made 100 as she had her leg in plaster and was bored. X


Surely making a hundred would be boring! Well done her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Christmas? Winter wonderland?


No, that's too soon. Something for nrxt year when it is th WI s centenary


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Surely making a hundred would be boring! Well done her.


I think it was better thsn watching daytime tv!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to do some of MY knitting before l go and collect LM from school.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No, that's too soon. Something for nrxt year when it is th WI s centenary


then it probably has to do with women in the home. 100 years; that's something to celebrate.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good heavens....Been to ASDA and they have the Christmas trees up and all the decorations. PLUS, Roast turkey and all the trimmings in the cafe!!!! Its only NOV 5th. and peeing down with rain.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, back from the museum. Poppies all in place.


They are looking fantastic, what a lot of work, well done Camberley WI, the lady with the leg in plaster & especially you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good heavens....Been to ASDA and they have the Christmas trees up and all the decorations. PLUS, Roast turkey and all the trimmings in the cafe!!!! Its only NOV 5th. and peeing down with rain.


Christmas seems to rush up on us especially after the fireworks. Hope your firework party goes off with a BANG! Try not to eat all the buns. We always had great bonfire parties when our girls were growing up. Our SIL will not let his boys stay up so it's not worth doing anything for them, unfortunately.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> No, that's too soon. Something for nrxt year when it is th WI s centenary


I hope our WI will do something, they are not really a crafty lot, wish I lived near you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I made a jumper many years ago in what was said to be acrylic. It was very cheap (we was poor then!) It was a lovely pattern. When I washed it in the machine it grew to twice it's size. I couldn't bear to throw it away. I found it the other day and it 's still very big, but it does fit me now! It just keeps my hands warm as well!


Hi Saxy, I've a cardi which is huge and as you know I'm not a slim person. That cardi lived at work with me for so many years, took it home occasionally to wash it. It was a great favourite of the kids if they were feeling poorly, they always said it was a nice cuddle. I really should throw it but I can't, too many memories.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few more holiday photos....


That is some serious high tide Wow!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> 1.40opm we have been to get some groceries, Ive hotdogs , onions tomato ketchup, and hot chocolate . We were told NOT to get any buns...hahahah.. DH decided that we should anyway, because they always forget, so we bought 36 Hotdog buns. Ive checked with DIL and they have too...Serves us right. If I was her I'd be saying "interfering inlaws". we now have 72 hotdog buns....Would anyone like one?


Well you have plenty now, they do freeze well on the upside. :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, back from the museum. Poppies all in place.


That looks great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good heavens....Been to ASDA and they have the Christmas trees up and all the decorations. PLUS, Roast turkey and all the trimmings in the cafe!!!! Its only NOV 5th. and peeing down with rain.


I know Thanksgiving is in two weeks!! eeeekkk.....I am not ready at all but I am looking forward to all my family getting together and all the good food....and today is mine and my DH's 26th Anniversary!!! :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it was better thsn watching daytime tv!


It would have been better than daytime tv definitely it is boredom on a whole new level when you can't get up and do anything, I would have loved to be able to knit when I was stuck in bed with a broken ankle I would have gotten loads done then...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know Thanksgiving is in two weeks!! eeeekkk.....I am not ready at all but I am looking forward to all my family getting together and all the good food....and today is mine and my DH's 26th Anniversary!!! :shock:


Happy anniversary


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few more holiday photos....


Great photos!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stay dry. I hope you have a good raincoat.
> I saw some of the flooding from Vancouver. I hope that stays away from you.


I hope it does, too! Have another major storm heading our way later today and into tomorrow and then I think we'll be drying out for a few days. Yay!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy anniversary


Thank you!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, back from the museum. Poppies all in place.


Wow!!!!! That is impressive!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Binkbrice!!

The poppy display is wonderful...such a great combination of all of your efforts. Great Job, PurpleFi.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know Thanksgiving is in two weeks!! eeeekkk.....I am not ready at all but I am looking forward to all my family getting together and all the good food....and today is mine and my DH's 26th Anniversary!!! :shock:


Happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it does, too! Have another major storm heading our way later today and into tomorrow and then I think we'll be drying out for a few days. Yay!!!


Hello, I hope your weather is improving, can I ask you what your favorite color is?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Anniversary, Binkbrice!!
> 
> The poppy display is wonderful...such a great combination of all of your efforts. Great Job, PurpleFi.


Thank you Rookie!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy anniversary!!!!


Thank you Pam!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hppy anniversary dear Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

IMPORTANT NEWS


the tests that ann had have proved that some of the cancer is benine and some of the rest they are sure they have got it all out. However she has to pay attention to it and go back if she suspects more.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sitting waiting to go to this firework display...it's so cosy in here, I'm secretly hoping for rain and then we may not go......naughty


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, back from the museum. Poppies all in place.


Wow, wow and WOW again, that looks wonderful, jolly well done, hun!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I made a jumper many years ago in what was said to be acrylic. It was very cheap (we was poor then!) It was a lovely pattern. When I washed it in the machine it grew to twice it's size. I couldn't bear to throw it away. I found it the other day and it 's still very big, but it does fit me now! It just keeps my hands warm as well!


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well done for going ahead, but please DO come back!!!!!


Hahaha, you don't get rid of me that easily!!! Going on August 21st, back on 10th September!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hppy anniversary dear Lisa xxxxxx


Thank you Josephine!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it was better thsn watching daytime tv!


_Anything_ is better than that!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know Thanksgiving is in two weeks!! eeeekkk.....I am not ready at all but I am looking forward to all my family getting together and all the good food....and today is mine and my DH's 26th Anniversary!!! :shock:


Many many congrats to you and Mr G, here's to many more happy years together!!
I can now imagine everyone round your huge table, now I have seen it for myself, please, just for us, post a picture of all of you round it for Thanksgiving?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope it does, too! Have another major storm heading our way later today and into tomorrow and then I think we'll be drying out for a few days. Yay!!!


Batten down the hatches Pam, that's after you man the lifeboats!! Seriously, please stay safe and dry!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Anniversary, Binkbrice!!
> 
> The poppy display is wonderful...such a great combination of all of your efforts. Great Job, PurpleFi.


Hi Rookie, watcha been up to?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS
> 
> the tests that ann had have proved that some of the cancer is benine and some of the rest they are sure they have got it all out. However she has to pay attention to it and go back if she suspects more.


That's good news, I hope she is recovering well now and is keeping her spirits up!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sitting waiting to go to this firework display...it's so cosy in here, I'm secretly hoping for rain and then we may not go......naughty


Not naughty at all, I am very happy to be nice and snug indoors watching Corrie later, thank you very much!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to go for now and help the kids with their Chemistry, have a great rest of your day.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Many many congrats to you and Mr G, here's to many more happy years together!!
> I can now imagine everyone round your huge table, now I have seen it for myself, please, just for us, post a picture of all of you round it for Thanksgiving?! xxx


Thank you and I will do that for you all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> S'okay, we know what you mean!! Sorry the special coffee doesn't exist - hey, you could invent it, it would only take a trip to the off licence!!! If that arm gets any worse, get it checked love, just in case there's a little infection? xxx


It continued to hurt all last night and so took myself off to the docs and, yes it is infected. She gave me etra strength antibiotics!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It continued to hurt all last night and so took myself off to the docs and, yes it is infected. She gave me etra strength antibiotics!!!!


Sorry to hear it is infected. Hope t he meds work really soon, do you get sometume off work? Grntle hugs xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The poppies are wonderful. Such a lot of work.


agree :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know Thanksgiving is in two weeks!! eeeekkk.....I am not ready at all but I am looking forward to all my family getting together and all the good food....and today is mine and my DH's 26th Anniversary!!! :shock:


Happy anniversary


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS
> 
> the tests that ann had have proved that some of the cancer is benine and some of the rest they are sure they have got it all out. However she has to pay attention to it and go back if she suspects more.


I am glad she had a good result. Give her my best wishes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you and I will do that for you all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It continued to hurt all last night and so took myself off to the docs and, yes it is infected. She gave me etra strength antibiotics!!!!


Good girl, hope they kick in really quickly!! Sleep well tonight!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear it is infected. Hope t he meds work really soon, do you get sometume off work? Grntle hugs xxxx


Wish I could justify the time off...it's not even like I could knit or anything if I was home as it hurts :-(


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good girl, hope they kick in really quickly!! Sleep well tonight!! xxxx


Thanks, I hope they kick in quickly too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> 1.40opm we have been to get some groceries, Ive hotdogs , onions tomato ketchup, and hot chocolate . We were told NOT to get any buns...hahahah.. DH decided that we should anyway, because they always forget, so we bought 36 Hotdog buns. Ive checked with DIL and they have too...Serves us right. If I was her I'd be saying "interfering inlaws". we now have 72 hotdog buns....Would anyone like one?


I would love to go with you to the fireworks; is there a bon fire with the Guy on top - I miss Guy Fawkes day, it is no longer celevated here, it is another of our traditional celebrations that has disappeared - but I suppose it would be just a tad dangerous, being in the beginning of our fire danger season. We get eno ugh idiots starting fires now, without that giving them more incentive to light a fire, but I would still enjoy the bonfire and the fireworks. 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, back from the museum. Poppies all in place.


That looks great xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I made a jumper many years ago in what was said to be acrylic. It was very cheap (we was poor then!) It was a lovely pattern. When I washed it in the machine it grew to twice it's size. I couldn't bear to throw it away. I found it the other day and it 's still very big, but it does fit me now! It just keeps my hands warm as well!


Well there you go, waste not want not hehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm like a zombie already. I really am not happy with these pills. Between them I do nothing but sleep for hours, then mooch around getting nothing done. Someone rang me just before 11 this morning. I was expecting the call so had the phone beside me. He thought he had the wrong number as I didn't sound like me. I didn't have the heart to tell him he had woken me!


Oh dear, I think I would be asking for a change of medication, until a more suitable one, for you, is found.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl wrote:
Well, I've been and gone and done it!!! Booked my flight to New Zealand next year, no going back now!!!

SaxonLady wrote:
well done for going ahead, but please DO come back!!!!!

I wrote:
Via South Australia, if you like &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She's right you know (as ever!). You should get it checked. And/or sleep less awkwardly?


How long since the procedure was completed? Perhaps you should go to the doctor sooner, rather than later xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Christmas seems to rush up on us especially after the fireworks. Hope your firework party goes off with a BANG! Try not to eat all the buns. We always had great bonfire parties when our girls were growing up. Our SIL will not let his boys stay up so it's not worth doing anything for them, unfortunately.


That is so sad, I still miss sitting around the bonfire


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know Thanksgiving is in two weeks!! eeeekkk.....I am not ready at all but I am looking forward to all my family getting together and all the good food....and today is mine and my DH's 26th Anniversary!!! :shock:


Mine & DH's anniversary was 9 days ago!

Happy Anniversary


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS
> 
> the tests that ann had have proved that some of the cancer is benine and some of the rest they are sure they have got it all out. However she has to pay attention to it and go back if she suspects more.


That must be a huge relief for her! Now, hopefully, no more cancers will develop


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It continued to hurt all last night and so took myself off to the docs and, yes it is infected. She gave me etra strength antibiotics!!!!


So happy that you did that, and are now on the correct medication to battle the infection


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I finally received my Note 4 yesterday afternoon, but before I could use it, it had to be activated. So I immediately set to assembling said phone, so that I could activate it. Activation completed, email from telCo receiveD at 1445 yesterday, and there is still no activation - I am not happy, Max. So today I am contacting the telCo, to see why it takes so long to activate this phone &#128559;&#128550;

I am all caught up now, so all of you enjoy whatever your next activity, whatever that maybe xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I finally received my Note 4 yesterday afternoon, but before I could use it, it had to be activated. So I immediately set to assembling said phone, so that I could activate it. Activation completed, email from telCo receiveD at 1445 yesterday, and there is still no activation - I am not happy, Max. So today I am contacting the telCo, to see why it takes so long to activate this phone 😯😦
> 
> I am all caught up now, so all of you enjoy whatever your next activity, whatever that maybe xxxx


Hope you get the phone activated soon!!!

My net activity is BED when I fifnsh this cup of tea.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello, I hope your weather is improving, can I ask you what your favorite color is?


It's ok weather today. Rain expected later this afternoon, though, and into tomorrow morning through midday and then a bit drier. I would have to say my favorite color is green. I enjoy many other colors, too, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> IMPORTANT NEWS
> 
> the tests that ann had have proved that some of the cancer is benine and some of the rest they are sure they have got it all out. However she has to pay attention to it and go back if she suspects more.


Well, that sounds like relatively good news.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> _Anything_ is better than that!!!


I absolutely agree with that!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Batten down the hatches Pam, that's after you man the lifeboats!! Seriously, please stay safe and dry!!


I just can't believe how much rain we've been having. Oh well, at least we're not having a drought!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It continued to hurt all last night and so took myself off to the docs and, yes it is infected. She gave me etra strength antibiotics!!!!


Oh Rebecca. Sorry you're still in pain but really glad you went to the doc and are now on the extra strength antibiotics. Sending you gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I would love to go with you to the fireworks; is there a bon fire with the Guy on top - I miss Guy Fawkes day, it is no longer celevated here, it is another of our traditional celebrations that has disappeared - but I suppose it would be just a tad dangerous, being in the beginning of our fire danger season. We get eno ugh idiots starting fires now, without that giving them more incentive to light a fire, but I would still enjoy the bonfire and the fireworks. 😕


It mostly seems to be organised displays here now but amazingly, fireworks can still be bought, think you have to be over 16 though,I wouldn't like to think of the havoc they could wreak in Oz with a large box of fireworks Judi!! Any news of the babies yet? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl wrote:
> Well, I've been and gone and done it!!! Booked my flight to New Zealand next year, no going back now!!!
> 
> SaxonLady wrote:
> ...


I would LOVE Judi but I have to spend maximum time with the family them rush back to make sure my old DH is still in one piece! Never say never though hun!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl wrote:
> Well, I've been and gone and done it!!! Booked my flight to New Zealand next year, no going back now!!!
> 
> SaxonLady wrote:
> ...


I would LOVE Judi but I have to spend maximum time with the family them rush back to make sure my old DH is still in one piece! Never say never though hun!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl wrote:
> Well, I've been and gone and done it!!! Booked my flight to New Zealand next year, no going back now!!!
> 
> SaxonLady wrote:
> ...


I would LOVE Judi but I have to spend maximum time with the family them rush back to make sure my old DH is still in one piece! Never say never though hun!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Mine & DH's anniversary was 9 days ago!
> 
> Happy Anniversary


You kept that quiet! A belated happy anniversary to you and your DH!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I just can't believe how much rain we've been having. Oh well, at least we're not having a drought!!!!


......yet!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ......yet!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning. The firework display was as wonderful as ever. Well Done Stockton council. Our council is hopeless but Stockton seem to be able to manage. Redcar and Cleveland never seem to do much of anything.

I met the little dutch boy. I say little, but he is taller than me. He speaks perfect English.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright and sunny - but quite chilly, London!!! Hope the morning finds you all well and happy. Not much to report, have just arranged my travel insurance to Venice and New Zealand, ouch, and I shall be going out to lunch with a friend today. Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning. The firework display was as wonderful as ever. Well Done Stockton council. Our council is hopeless but Stockton seem to be able to manage. Redcar and Cleveland never seem to do much of anything.
> 
> I met the little dutch boy. I say little, but he is taller than me. He speaks perfect English.


Good morning Susan! Glad the firework were good and the Dutch boy was able to communicate!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> agree :thumbup:


Sorry you have an infection lifeline. Thats always the way isnt it? You go into hospital right as rain and lo and behold you catch alsorts. Have some time off work. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning londy. Good news on New Zealand. Good for you. I think youve got the travel bug...haha.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been sorting through my holiday clothes. They just say fit me.....I MUST loose weight. I think its the humbug mints that are my downfall. Im addicted to them, worse than ciggys....Its 3 yrs in February since I quit smoking, I still fancy one now and agin but dont have any. I dont like the smell on people, and that used to be me.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been sorting through my holiday clothes. They just say fit me.....I MUST loose weight. I think its the humbug mints that are my downfall. Im addicted to them, worse than ciggys....Its 3 yrs in February since I quit smoking, I still fancy one now and agin but dont have any. I dont like the smell on people, and that used to be me.....


It must be 6 or 7 years since I quit and I still fancy one too and actually have one very occasionally. Wouldn't dare buy a packet though, I'd have to do without yarn for a month to afford one!!
I do Weight Watchers and it's coming off slowly. You can just do it online if you don't fancy a meeting but you do meet some 'interesting' people there, lol!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am ET and 5'C (41'F)
I just made raspberry turnovers for breakfast. Not the most nutrious breakfast that I've ever had, but yummy and warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been sorting through my holiday clothes. They just say fit me.....I MUST loose weight. I think its the humbug mints that are my downfall. Im addicted to them, worse than ciggys....Its 3 yrs in February since I quit smoking, I still fancy one now and agin but dont have any. I dont like the smell on people, and that used to be me.....


I hang around with the smokers at work so I know that I have some scent on my coat. Mum used to smoke when I was a kid. But I've never wanted to smoke.
Congratulations on your 3 year anniversary and keep strong.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It must be 6 or 7 years since I quit and I still fancy one too and actually have one very occasionally. Wouldn't dare buy a packet though, I'd have to do without yarn for a month to afford one!!
> I do Weight Watchers and it's coming off slowly. You can just do it online if you don't fancy a meeting but you do meet some 'interesting' people there, lol!!


Don't buy a packet, buy YARN. My sister and BIL have quit about 5 times now. I don't think they made it to the one year mark yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning. The firework display was as wonderful as ever. Well Done Stockton council. Our council is hopeless but Stockton seem to be able to manage. Redcar and Cleveland never seem to do much of anything.
> 
> I met the little dutch boy. I say little, but he is taller than me. He speaks perfect English.


English is the language of commerce. Anyone wanting to get into sales or international trade, needs to speak English.
French is still the diplomatic language.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would LOVE Judi but I have to spend maximum time with the family them rush back to make sure my old DH is still in one piece! Never say never though hun!!


You need to find a helper for your DH for your vacation. You'll feel better knowing someone is coming in to cook him an occasional meal and doing laundry.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am ET and 5'C (41'F)
> I just made raspberry turnovers for breakfast. Not the most nutrious breakfast that I've ever had, but yummy and warm.


Good morning dear, what's in a raspberry turnover, is it pastry with raspberries inside? Sounds delicious!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, what's in a raspberry turnover, is it pastry with raspberries inside? Sounds delicious!!!


Raspberry jam inside with icing on top. Very flaky pastry. Probably too rich but yummy.
I had enough time to make a proper eggs and bacon brekkie but I didn't feel like that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Mine & DH's anniversary was 9 days ago!
> 
> Happy Anniversary


Missed your Anniversary. Belated congratulations. Have many more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I missed Binky's anniversary too. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go to work now.
(Right after I stuff another turnover into my mouth  
Have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You need to find a helper for your DH for your vacation. You'll feel better knowing someone is coming in to cook him an occasional meal and doing laundry.


Hmmm, thanks for that but I see you haven't quite got the measure of my DH yet! He would literally KILL me if I set up something like that!! My DD took him out for lunch once while I was in N. America but he had a good supply of the things he can and will cook and I think he ate quite well. Jill, my neighbour was keeping a surreptitious eye on things but I was afraid he might be quite rude if she had actually knocked to offer him help. He holds the title of the world's most stubborn man, I'm afraid. However the main reason I would need to get back to him is that I couldn't and wouldn't expect him to be alone for longer than two or three weeks and I am the only company he would tolerate, apart from the gks of course. The house, also was needing some attention......!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am ET and 5'C (41'F)
> I just made raspberry turnovers for breakfast. Not the most nutrious breakfast that I've ever had, but yummy and warm.


Sounds delicious!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Londy....not up too much lately...just trying to take care of myself -- seems I caught some kind of bug while at the Daycare Halloween Party while up with the granddaughters and have been nursing myself to get rid of the symptoms; am desperate enough for some sleep today to try a little booze in the hot tea with lemon. I'm hoping that I'm better for the weekend--I'm having withdrawal from not being able to concentrate on knitting.



London Girl said:


> Hi Rookie, watcha been up to?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't buy a packet, buy YARN. My sister and BIL have quit about 5 times now. I don't think they made it to the one year mark yet.


It's been 27 years for me.  Really don't miss it a bit now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Mine & DH's anniversary was 9 days ago!
> 
> Happy Anniversary


And, ours was on the 21st of October -- 43 years!! Congrats to all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, ours was on the 21st of October -- 43 years!! Congrats to all.


Congrats on 43 years! I hope you get better soon!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lifeline - hope your infection clears up soon.

Another anniversary -- I quit smoking during the Great American smoke-out held in November--- I quit about 30 years ago and so glad of it. It's very rare that I run into smokers anymore as it's outlawed in all public places...there are still quite a few smokers among the H.S. crowd though and the e-cigarettes are becoming a very big business!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Londy....not up too much lately...just trying to take care of myself -- seems I caught some kind of bug while at the Daycare Halloween Party while up with the granddaughters and have been nursing myself to get rid of the symptoms; am desperate enough for some sleep today to try a little booze in the hot tea with lemon. I'm hoping that I'm better for the weekend--I'm having withdrawal from not being able to concentrate on knitting.


Oh bless you! When our gks were younger, we picked up every little germ they trotted in here with!! Now they are older, none of us seem to get as many bugs any more. Hope the booze does the trick and if not, have some more until you don't care!! :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, ours was on the 21st of October -- 43 years!! Congrats to all.


Wow, well done you guys!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lifeline - hope your infection clears up soon.
> 
> Another anniversary -- I quit smoking during the Great American smoke-out held in November--- I quit about 30 years ago and so glad of it. It's very rare that I run into smokers anymore as it's outlawed in all public places...there are still quite a few smokers among the H.S. crowd though and the e-cigarettes are becoming a very big business!


H.S.?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, back from the museum. Poppies all in place.


Its lovely!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I made a jumper many years ago in what was said to be acrylic. It was very cheap (we was poor then!) It was a lovely pattern. When I washed it in the machine it grew to twice it's size. I couldn't bear to throw it away. I found it the other day and it 's still very big, but it does fit me now! It just keeps my hands warm as well!


I've grown into a few things too


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Looking good. Knitted and crocheted poppies are cropping up everywhere these days. Everyone loves them. Yours are very good.


I feel like a ditz!! I thought they were real. Wow! Great work.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Christmas? Winter wonderland?


Pointsettias?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No, that's too soon. Something for nrxt year when it is th WI s centenary


Glasses that look like 100? Two circles with a stick on front.attached to sunglasses?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it was better thsn watching daytime tv!


I was going through part of my wall of magazines/books and thought I would not be able to make one item from each book in the time I have left on earth. Made me feel sad. I always took home work from my classroom so put off fun things til I retired. Never thought retire was a short time.
I'm just low because a friend phoned last night with her concerns and then my other friend phoned and her hub isn't doing well. Plus the placement folks are insulting her tho she is the best caregiver I've ever met. She was crying.I tried to listen and give encouragement but I felt useless her situation is so sad. Im sure just being svailable was a good thing but you kniw how you feel when people you care about are unhappy. And I learned my contracter is overwhelmed with family issues and business orders. I'm wondering if he's not returned my phone call because I'm at the bottom of his list. What will I do? get someone else I guess but he works so neat and charges fairly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was going through part of my wall of magazines/books and thought I would not be able to make one item from each book in the time I have left on earth. Made me feel sad. I always took home work from my classroom so put off fun things til I retired. Never thought retire was a short time.
> I'm just low because a friend phoned last night with her concerns and then my other friend phoned and her hub isn't doing well. Plus the placement folks are insulting her tho she is the best caregiver I've ever met. She was crying.I tried to listen and give encouragement but I felt useless her situation is so sad. Im sure just being svailable was a good thing but you kniw how you feel when people you care about are unhappy. And I learned my contracter is overwhelmed with family issues and business orders. I'm wondering if he's not returned my phone call because I'm at the bottom of his list. What will I do? get someone else I guess but he works so neat and charges fairly.


Maybe you could ask a friend if they can recommend someone who will do a good job? It's good that you listened to your friend and sometimes you don't need to say anything, just listen, I'm sure you know that from your own experiences? If you see her face to face, just give her a hug!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good heavens....Been to ASDA and they have the Christmas trees up and all the decorations. PLUS, Roast turkey and all the trimmings in the cafe!!!! Its only NOV 5th. and peeing down with rain.


They just put Halloween and Christmas decorations side by side here. Looking at ghosts next to Santa was odd:/ 
One friend says he's happy to see Christmas decorations already. It put him in a good mood.i like to eat my turkey befor celebrating Christmas

I've gotten to the neck of my sweater. It has so many parts on yarn waiting for some future step. It might be worn by an octopus when I'm through if I don't get the missing parts on right. theres two open arm holes one big hole for the body to go through, front section on yarn waiting and one back side on smaller needles. So many holes and yarn holding stitches. I'm pushing on tho just to see what it turns into. It will be a surprise for sure. One step said "ending on wrong side". I wasn't sure if I was to be ready to do the right side or ready to do the wring side so I opted to begin the next row on the wrong side which was probably 'wrong' i mean 'a mistake.' this is my "sanity break" ..I've gone through folders from school trying to give away things that might still be relevant to teaching and things to keep if they might be useful to me and things to give a friend with grandchild and things to pitch as garbage. Between I've looked for my book of crochet holiday ball covers and can't find it tho I had it a couple of weeks ago right. In the bookcase. And I've let the dog out three times which seems my purpose in life now. I'm going out to dinner with friends later. It there are no nice movies we have not seen. They stay in the theater of r weeks with no additions. Hmmm. Son wants to go th electronics store first so I'm going to wake him. He's not feeling well and slept later than usual today. Hope it's a co ld not Lyme again. Needed this break soooo much


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well done to all those who have quit smoking, and congrats on all the years you have managed to keep off them :thumbup: 

Congrats to all who have celebrated wedding anniversaries.

My arm has begun to feel better already!!!! Those antibiotics have kicked in well and good.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls....I felt so tired this afternoon that IU went to sleep next to the radiator...Ive really got to get me sorted out when Icome home. I think I'm just about packed. 

We had buns for tea, and margararet took so me for her freezer, so there's been no waste. I spoke to Ann today to tell her I was so pleased with her news. She sounded like a weight had been taken off her.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They just put Halloween and Christmas decorations side by side here. Looking at ghosts next to Santa was odd:/
> One friend says he's happy to see Christmas decorations already. It put him in a good mood.i like to eat my turkey befor celebrating Christmas
> 
> I've gotten to the neck of my sweater. It has so many parts on yarn waiting for some future step. It might be worn by an octopus when I'm through if I don't get the missing parts on right. theres two open arm holes one big hole for the body to go through, front section on yarn waiting and one back side on smaller needles. So many holes and yarn holding stitches. I'm pushing on tho just to see what it turns into. It will be a surprise for sure. One step said "ending on wrong side". I wasn't sure if I was to be ready to do the right side or ready to do the wring side so I opted to begin the next row on the wrong side which was probably 'wrong' i mean 'a mistake.' this is my "sanity break" ..I've gone through folders from school trying to give away things that might still be relevant to teaching and things to keep if they might be useful to me and things to give a friend with grandchild and things to pitch as garbage. Between I've looked for my book of crochet holiday ball covers and can't find it tho I had it a couple of weeks ago right. In the bookcase. And I've let the dog out three times which seems my purpose in life now. I'm going out to dinner with friends later. It there are no nice movies we have not seen. They stay in the theater of r weeks with no additions. Hmmm. Son wants to go th electronics store first so I'm going to wake him. He's not feeling well and slept later than usual today. Hope it's a co ld not Lyme again. Needed this break soooo much


Your sweater sounds so interesting, what is it called? Have you seen 'Gone Girl'? Saw it yesterday, thought it was really good but a bit long at 139 minutes!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well done to all those who have quit smoking, and congrats on all the years you have managed to keep off them :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all who have celebrated wedding anniversaries.
> 
> My arm has begun to feel better already!!!! Those antibiotics have kicked in well and good.


YAY!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well done to all those who have quit smoking, and congrats on all the years you have managed to keep off them :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all who have celebrated wedding anniversaries.
> 
> My arm has begun to feel better already!!!! Those antibiotics have kicked in well and good.


That's great news, Rebecca. So glad you're feeling better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls....I felt so tired this afternoon that IU went to sleep next to the radiator...Ive really got to get me sorted out when Icome home. I think I'm just about packed.
> 
> We had buns for tea, and margararet took so me for her freezer, so there's been no waste. I spoke to Ann today to tell her I was so pleased with her news. She sounded like a weight had been taken off her.


I bet she is so relieved!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls....I felt so tired this afternoon that IU went to sleep next to the radiator...Ive really got to get me sorted out when Icome home. I think I'm just about packed.
> 
> We had buns for tea, and margararet took so me for her freezer, so there's been no waste. I spoke to Ann today to tell her I was so pleased with her news. She sounded like a weight had been taken off her.


That is fantastic that she is doing well.

:lol: :lol: buns for dinner :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning. Its absolutely pouring down. Its U3a today. I'm up at 8 and I cant see why folk get up early if they dont have to. must get ready.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you think it was me? :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry you have snow ther but I guess you come to expect it! We have had an exceptionally good summer but I believe we are going to pay for it now, it is so dark (at 1.20 pm) that we have the lights on and it hasn't really stopped raining for two days. Hang in there, it will soon be Spring! :XD: :XD: :XD:


I was surprised when I saw the tree on my lawn is lovely with orange and yellow leaves. How did I not see it before! Maybe it changed late. There are two trees around the corner with red leaves. I get excited over the colorations, always did. I was so surprised to hear on his audio book Billy Crystal had a visit from his deceased dad which his dieing uncle also experienced. Made me feel less kooky. My two friends seemed ok today. Life is a roller coaster ride isn't it? I'm concerned Suzi up chucked twice and I found bloody urine in their box. She is due for her rabies shot soon as I can. So maybe they can put my mind at ease. I'm worried for her. 
I find what I thought was the top of the sweater is the bottom. Made sense. But im flying blind with it. Might be a throw in kitty's box. I've never been so confused on a pattern in my life!! I slept from 8:30 til 12:30 and now am awake at 4:00 am. Son has doctor appointment at 2:30 and wants me to take him to a sale first. I'd better sleep or I'm going to be very tired.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe you could ask a friend if they can recommend someone who will do a good job? It's good that you listened to your friend and sometimes you don't need to say anything, just listen, I'm sure you know that from your own experiences? If you see her face to face, just give her a hug!


We met with another frirnd for dinner and I knew she didn't want to share this problem with her so we talked about other things. Before we left she told me she's meeting with hospital folks tomorrow so has encouragement.

I bought a red hooded fleece cape at Cracker Barrrel for $20 with the idea to add a quilt pattern over the fleece for christmas. I'm not sure what pattern since its circular ... I was thinking of using a Dresden ruler. Might just return it, I'm so moody. I don't want to look like a walking afghan or tree skirt .

I did find a pumpkin top that went swell with the pumpkin sweater and $5 scarf.  I love a bargain! Rarely find one.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning. Its absolutely pouring down. Its U3a today. I'm up at 8 and I cant see why folk get up early if they dont have to. must get ready.


I was up at 7.30 to go swimming before the school kids get in there, that's the only reason! At least it had stopped pouring with rain by then!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was surprised when I saw the tree on my lawn is lovely with orange and yellow leaves. How did I not see it before! Maybe it changed late. There are two trees around the corner with red leaves. I get excited over the colorations, always did. I was so surprised to hear on his audio book Billy Crystal had a visit from his deceased dad which his dieing uncle also experienced. Made me feel less kooky. My two friends seemed ok today. Life is a roller coaster ride isn't it? I'm concerned Suzi up chucked twice and I found bloody urine in their box. She is due for her rabies shot soon as I can. So maybe they can put my mind at ease. I'm worried for her.
> I find what I thought was the top of the sweater is the bottom. Made sense. But im flying blind with it. Might be a throw in kitty's box. I've never been so confused on a pattern in my life!! I slept from 8:30 til 12:30 and now am awake at 4:00 am. Son has doctor appointment at 2:30 and wants me to take him to a sale first. I'd better sleep or I'm going to be very tired.


Hope everything falls into place for you dear and that you little cat is ok


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Has she got PMT? :XD: :XD: :XD:


No ........ It sounds like she gets a regular dose of SIL, she must get over one bout, and land straight into the next bout😠😬


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have just spoken to our Mrs P, she sends her love and is sorry she has been a bit quiet but is recovering from poppy-itis and will return when her bits stop hurting!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am ET and 3'C (37'F) and precipitating out there. It looks like rain but the TV is warning that it is icy in places.
I was out until midnight at the Union Hall. They were having elections and I was asked to be a scrutineer. We had 18 people crammed into a hot room that holds 8 people comfortably while 5 people did the counting. There were so many ballots to count, it went on forever. I was glad to get out of there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just spoken to our Mrs P, she sends her love and is sorry she has been a bit quiet but is recovering from poppy-itis and will return when her bits stop hurting!!


I hope her bits stop hurting quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was surprised when I saw the tree on my lawn is lovely with orange and yellow leaves. How did I not see it before! Maybe it changed late. There are two trees around the corner with red leaves. I get excited over the colorations, always did. I was so surprised to hear on his audio book Billy Crystal had a visit from his deceased dad which his dieing uncle also experienced. Made me feel less kooky. My two friends seemed ok today. Life is a roller coaster ride isn't it? I'm concerned Suzi up chucked twice and I found bloody urine in their box. She is due for her rabies shot soon as I can. So maybe they can put my mind at ease. I'm worried for her.
> I find what I thought was the top of the sweater is the bottom. Made sense. But im flying blind with it. Might be a throw in kitty's box. I've never been so confused on a pattern in my life!! I slept from 8:30 til 12:30 and now am awake at 4:00 am. Son has doctor appointment at 2:30 and wants me to take him to a sale first. I'd better sleep or I'm going to be very tired.


Most of the trees have no leaves here, but I was surprised to find one with golds and oranges and reds still. It was up against a building which probably protected it.
I hope the vet can put your mind at ease with your cat. I also hope it doesn't cost a lot for tests.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning. Its absolutely pouring down. Its U3a today. I'm up at 8 and I cant see why folk get up early if they dont have to. must get ready.


I'm a morning person. It I haven't started something by lunchtime I'm probably not going to do it today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well done to all those who have quit smoking, and congrats on all the years you have managed to keep off them :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all who have celebrated wedding anniversaries.
> 
> My arm has begun to feel better already!!!! Those antibiotics have kicked in well and good.


That's great. Those antibiotics should clear up the infection in no time at all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They just put Halloween and Christmas decorations side by side here. Looking at ghosts next to Santa was odd:/
> One friend says he's happy to see Christmas decorations already. It put him in a good mood.i like to eat my turkey befor celebrating Christmas
> 
> I've gotten to the neck of my sweater. It has so many parts on yarn waiting for some future step. It might be worn by an octopus when I'm through if I don't get the missing parts on right. theres two open arm holes one big hole for the body to go through, front section on yarn waiting and one back side on smaller needles. So many holes and yarn holding stitches. I'm pushing on tho just to see what it turns into. It will be a surprise for sure. One step said "ending on wrong side". I wasn't sure if I was to be ready to do the right side or ready to do the wring side so I opted to begin the next row on the wrong side which was probably 'wrong' i mean 'a mistake.' this is my "sanity break" ..I've gone through folders from school trying to give away things that might still be relevant to teaching and things to keep if they might be useful to me and things to give a friend with grandchild and things to pitch as garbage. Between I've looked for my book of crochet holiday ball covers and can't find it tho I had it a couple of weeks ago right. In the bookcase. And I've let the dog out three times which seems my purpose in life now. I'm going out to dinner with friends later. It there are no nice movies we have not seen. They stay in the theater of r weeks with no additions. Hmmm. Son wants to go th electronics store first so I'm going to wake him. He's not feeling well and slept later than usual today. Hope it's a co ld not Lyme again. Needed this break soooo much


Our Walmart has had Christmas stuff out since Labour Day. WAY TOO EARLY.
Son's immune system probably hasn't fully recovered. Sleep will do him good.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning dear! Have just been looking at our Toronto pictures again, it all seems like a dream now and I can't believe we were away for three weeks and have been back almost as long!!!
Have a good day at work and keep saving for that NS retirement!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go now.
I had one lady call me 20 times yesterday. She is all flustered about a project that I am resourcing. She needs to take a chill pill. I hope she is better today.
Everyone have a good day. I'll be thinking of knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear! Have just been looking at our Toronto pictures again, it all seems like a dream now and I can't believe we were away for three weeks and have been back almost as long!!!
> Have a good day at work and keep saving for that NS retirement!! xxx


Has it been 3 weeks already!!! WOW time flys. Pictures are great. They keep jogging the memory over and over. (My memory needs jogging)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to U3a today and it was boring as ever. Met lynn and had a bacon and egg bun...Tum a bit off but nothing I cant manage.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to U3a today and it was boring as ever. Met lynn and had a bacon and egg bun...Tum a bit off but nothing I cant manage.


I'm gonna have to try one of those bacon & egg buns one of these days, although I thought you would be sick of buns by now!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry - High School -- grades 9 through 12 - approx. ages 14-18.



London Girl said:


> H.S.?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know Thanksgiving is in two weeks!! eeeekkk.....I am not ready at all but I am looking forward to all my family getting together and all the good food....and today is mine and my DH's 26th Anniversary!!! :shock:


I am reading this two days late, but I hope your anniversary was as great as it should have been.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It continued to hurt all last night and so took myself off to the docs and, yes it is infected. She gave me etra strength antibiotics!!!!


Thank heavens you went. Now it should start healing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I finally received my Note 4 yesterday afternoon, but before I could use it, it had to be activated. So I immediately set to assembling said phone, so that I could activate it. Activation completed, email from telCo receiveD at 1445 yesterday, and there is still no activation - I am not happy, Max. So today I am contacting the telCo, to see why it takes so long to activate this phone 😯😦
> 
> I am all caught up now, so all of you enjoy whatever your next activity, whatever that maybe xxxx


Give 'em hell, or lamp them. When we buy something we expect it to work instantly these days.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry - High School -- grades 9 through 12 - approx. ages 14-18.


Oh, right, that makes sense now! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been missing for two days - busy time of the year for me! At least I got to see both the GSs and the twins, together, for a while yesterday. They played happily together with modelling clay. I don't think there is any on the carpet, and it all went back into the box with no mixtures. I've never seen them so well behaved!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been missing for two days - busy time of the year for me! At least I got to see both the GSs and the twins, together, for a while yesterday. They played happily together with modelling clay. I don't think there is any on the carpet, and it all went back into the box with no mixtures. I've never seen them so well behaved!


They must be growing up! I think about how busy this time of year must make you and I feel for you. You need someone to delegate it all to next year! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a miserable wet day. DH was already miserable working on the landrover that failed its MOT yesterday. He popped indoors, leaving a screwdriver on the bonnet. When he went back out it had gone - along with the Landrover badge! Now he is REALLY pissed!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They must be growing up! I think about how busy this time of year must make you and I feel for you. You need someone to delegate it all to next year! xxx


6, 6, 7 and 10. The girls are so tall for their age that they top their 7-year-old cousin (who is rather short for his age) by a good 3 inches. He is 7 months older.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Fireworks at the Airport tonight. If it isn't rained off. There is blue sky heading in from the west ATM, so we could be lucky. If we go and it rains I'm staying in the car!
Tomorrow morning is a service in the local cemetery for the war graves there. It always rains for that. I don't want to get wet three days running. Sunday should be OK.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> 6, 6, 7 and 10. The girls are so tall for their age that they top their 7-year-old cousin (who is rather short for his age) by a good 3 inches. He is 7 months older.


Good ages for grandmas to cope with! Real interesting people now, not just children any more


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have just spoken to our Mrs P, she sends her love and is sorry she has been a bit quiet but is recovering from poppy-itis and will return when her bits stop hurting!!


Thanks for the update on Purple, Londy. Was wondering if she was feeling in need of some quiet time. Sending love and hugs to all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all. We're finally going to get a break in our weather and have sunshine for the next couple of days and then a bit of rain on Sunday and then it looks like at least most of next week will be dry. We need dry!!!

Off to help Mr. Ric today move some steel around in his new hangar. Oh the fun just never ends! 

Met up for a few hours with a knitting friend I hadn't seen since the spring. It was so great to catch up and share our adventures over the summer and into the fall. Will be seeing her again after Thanksgiving.

Friends are such a blessing in our lives and all of you are right there at the top! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a miserable wet day. DH was already miserable working on the landrover that failed its MOT yesterday. He popped indoors, leaving a screwdriver on the bonnet. When he went back out it had gone - along with the Landrover badge! Now he is REALLY pissed!


I bet he is, little buggers, you can't put anything down for a minute. Nasty for you but refreshing to know it's not just up here in the big bad city that stuff like that happens.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am reading this two days late, but I hope your anniversary was as great as it should have been.


Thank you Saxy it was nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's a miserable wet day. DH was already miserable working on the landrover that failed its MOT yesterday. He popped indoors, leaving a screwdriver on the bonnet. When he went back out it had gone - along with the Landrover badge! Now he is REALLY pissed!


I bet he is that is awful that people have no respect for other people's belongings.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been corrected on when Thanksgiving is I could have sworn it was always the third Thursday of the month...but it is the 27th...at least I have another week to get ready. :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I bet he is that is awful that people have no respect for other people's belongings.


I agree completely!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and 3'C (37'F). The weatherman is telling me that we will have SNOW before the week is out. ouch
> The opossum has been coming every other morning to eat the cat kibble. He can stay. He eats mice and bugs and I have too many of both of those. And he's cute when he cleans his face after eating, just like a kitty.
> I went to the funeral procession for the soldier killed in Ottawa. They drive the hearse with police escort along the Highway of Heroes and people gather on the bridges to pay their respects. There were more people on the bridges than I have seen for any other soldier.
> I had a head ache for most of the weekend but I still managed to go to an award ceremony for mum. She got an award from the mayor for her photography. Just as I was going to take a photo of mum getting her award, some woman backed into me, so we had to restage mum getting her award so we could get pictures.


I am sad with you for the soldiers and happy with you for your mom's award.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> So sorry for the news jolly. We, none of us, know whats around the corner.


For sure. Thank you. I hope they can handle this. I don't know how they can.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thinking of you Polly it's going to be a tough day. Sending you hugs x


I had the oddest dejavoo at the wake. It was as if id been there and it had happened before. Realy strange. I went with a friend which helped me get through it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like that opossum is going to join your menagerie!!!
> Tragic news about that soldier, glad you were able to pay your respects on behalf of all of us.
> Well done to your mum for her award and glad you were able to take another shot of her!!
> Hope your headache is better by the time you read this! Gentle healing hugs to you dear! xxxxx


My doctor has a note on his window with the address to the veterans hospital in Washington DC to send Christmas cards to the patients. I'm going to do that. Perhaps others will do that for their vets in hospitals in your areas.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds delish!!! I now have to go and make a cave-woman costume for gd (Do these schools have nothing better to do than get the kids' parents either shelling out cash or struggling to make something, it's so unfair!)
> I bought a light brown bath sheet in a charity shop today, going to make a sack shape with armholes and a jagged hem and paint black spots on it!!
> Catch you all later! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a dandy costume. People don't realize how life is for parents...so many expenses. My mom sewed a dress for me for the may procession when we barely had food. It's a lovely memory now. You can't put a price on a lovely memory.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am also sorry for the loss of a loved one that is so sad (((()))))


Thank you. It seems one problem after another and getting me in a slump. I'm knitting to keep calm. Also doing cross stitch.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I turned in my chair to give Michael a teddy graham and hit it on the broken heater sitting next to me!


Ouch! Only takes a minute to get hurt. My doctor told me my pain after the fall is due to aggravating my arthritis. Gave me pills for inflamation. I went to the market and reached in for the cheese, ddnt see a three inch glass across the bottom and whacked mt second finger joint. Pain!!! I can feel how your toe must hurt. Did you put ice on it?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And the same from me.


Thank you. Sorry your S and B was so uncomfortable. good you got out for a change of scenery. I've missed my groups and I think I feel worse from not being with them. I did shop with son which I wanted to do. And dinner lasted over the usual time. It's good to be out and about even if people are annoying.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Big toe???!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


When I was working I opened my closet door and it sprung back hitting me in the nose. Went to the hospital and they exrayed it. I felt so embarrassed laying on the table with my nose lined up for the X-ray. My coworker told me her son didn't get exrays and his nose healed crooked and had to be rebroken so I wanted to avoid a later problem. What do they do for a broken toe?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a few days, feelingbetter today and was woken by a phine call from France, 

Ylea Morgane arrived at 6am French time, weighing in at 3.3 kg, she has dark hair and is gorgeous. From waters breaking to birth was just 3 hrs.
I'll post some photos when i get them.

Off to make sure poppies are all okthis morning and then collect LM from ballet.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a few days, feelingbetter today and was woken by a phine call from France,
> 
> Ylea Morgane arrived at 6am French time, weighing in at 3.3 kg, she has dark hair and is gorgeous. From waters breaking to birth was just 3 hrs.
> I'll post some photos when i get them.
> ...


Congratulations Nana    Looking forward to seeing the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a few days, feelingbetter today and was woken by a phine call from France,
> 
> Ylea Morgane arrived at 6am French time, weighing in at 3.3 kg, she has dark hair and is gorgeous. From waters breaking to birth was just 3 hrs.
> I'll post some photos when i get them.
> ...


Wonderful news, so happy for you all! Will get cracking on the bunting then, assuming we're 100% about the spelling of Morgane?!:lol: Hurry up with the pics!! Love and hugs to you and the family! xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, today is going on holiday day. We go to Birmingham this afternoon and fly tomorrow. Im taking my i-pad with me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a few days, feelingbetter today and was woken by a phine call from France,
> 
> Ylea Morgane arrived at 6am French time, weighing in at 3.3 kg, she has dark hair and is gorgeous. From waters breaking to birth was just 3 hrs.
> I'll post some photos when i get them.
> ...


Well done Ylea and mam and dad. also grandparents and brother....Why didnt I just say everybody? I didnt realise she was due. Our kp aunty group gets bigger.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'm all packed now. We have another one of DH's friends in at the moment. Not quite as bad and boring as last weekend but a bloody good second!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It mostly seems to be organised displays here now but amazingly, fireworks can still be bought, think you have to be over 16 though,I wouldn't like to think of the havoc they could wreak in Oz with a large box of fireworks Judi!! Any news of the babies yet? xxx


DD is in hospital now, until at least Tuesday. She is on medication to stop the onset of labour, and they will cease that medication on Monday night, then see what develops.I personally think that the babies will arrive after mid. Day on Tuesday, or early Wednesday morning. She is on strict bed rest, so she is getting thoroughly bored, but she knows she is in the best place for herself and the babies.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You kept that quiet! A belated happy anniversary to you and your DH!!


Thank you, I was way too busy worrying about DD, she had been in hospital not long before that 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been sorting through my holiday clothes. They just say fit me.....I MUST loose weight. I think its the humbug mints that are my downfall. Im addicted to them, worse than ciggys....Its 3 yrs in February since I quit smoking, I still fancy one now and agin but dont have any. I dont like the smell on people, and that used to be me.....


The craving does decrease, but the stress search for a citing takes longer to lose ( according to my dad) 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, ours was on the 21st of October -- 43 years!! Congrats to all.


Congratulations to you, also


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DD is in hospital now, until at least Tuesday. She is on medication to stop the onset of labour, and they will cease that medication on Monday night, then see what develops.I personally think that the babies will arrive after mid. Day on Tuesday, or early Wednesday morning. She is on strict bed rest, so she is getting thoroughly bored, but she knows she is in the best place for herself and the babies.


Fingers crossed for yuou all.....I'm thingking of you. that bloody man is still here. 2 hrs now. The cases are in tyhe middle of the floor. What more of a hint does he need?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'm all packed now. We have another one of DH's friends in at the moment. Not quite as bad and boring as last weekend but a bloody good second!


Happy travels my lovely!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DD is in hospital now, until at least Tuesday. She is on medication to stop the onset of labour, and they will cease that medication on Monday night, then see what develops.I personally think that the babies will arrive after mid. Day on Tuesday, or early Wednesday morning. She is on strict bed rest, so she is getting thoroughly bored, but she knows she is in the best place for herself and the babies.


Fingers and toes crossed for two very happy outcomes!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a few days, feelingbetter today and was woken by a phine call from France,
> 
> Ylea Morgane arrived at 6am French time, weighing in at 3.3 kg, she has dark hair and is gorgeous. From waters breaking to birth was just 3 hrs.
> I'll post some photos when i get them.
> ...


Congratulations! Can't wait to see photos! So glad you're feeling better. We've missed you! Enjoy your time with LM.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, today is going on holiday day. We go to Birmingham this afternoon and fly tomorrow. Im taking my i-pad with me.


Safe travels!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DD is in hospital now, until at least Tuesday. She is on medication to stop the onset of labour, and they will cease that medication on Monday night, then see what develops.I personally think that the babies will arrive after mid. Day on Tuesday, or early Wednesday morning. She is on strict bed rest, so she is getting thoroughly bored, but she knows she is in the best place for herself and the babies.


I'm keeping her (and you) in my thoughts, Judi. How much earlier than her due date is she?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Pam! Have done some whizzing about this morning to get a few overdue errands done and now I am trying to summon up the energy to goto my sewing room and do something constructive!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DD is in hospital now, until at least Tuesday. She is on medication to stop the onset of labour, and they will cease that medication on Monday night, then see what develops.I personally think that the babies will arrive after mid. Day on Tuesday, or early Wednesday morning. She is on strict bed rest, so she is getting thoroughly bored, but she knows she is in the best place for herself and the babies.


So exciting. Hope all goes well for all concernred.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, today is going on holiday day. We go to Birmingham this afternoon and fly tomorrow. Im taking my i-pad with me.


Happy holidays. Have a great time :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam! Have done some whizzing about this morning to get a few overdue errands done and now I am trying to summon up the energy to goto my sewing room and do something constructive!!


I'm sure once you get to the sewing room you will have a great time :thumbup: Enjoy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm sure once you get to the sewing room you will have a great time :thumbup: Enjoy


Tee-hee, I'm still here!!! The battery on the laptop is about to die for want of a re-charge. This should be my cue to do something else - or I could just get up and plug it in!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some more photos.....


Beautiful photos. You are having a fun time. Falls are amazing.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tee-hee, I'm still here!!! The battery on the laptop is about to die for want of a re-charge. This should be my cue to do something else - or I could just get up and plug it in!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


If it's as cold with you s it is with me I can inderstant the reluctance to take a trip down the garden :thumbup: Oh, and plug the lap top in...you'll be glad latter!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Beautiful photos. You are having a fun time. Falls are amazing.


They are good pics, I agree with you Polly :thumbup:

Right, I'm off to clean the kitchen :-(


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:30 am EST and I'm late.
> Weird weather today, 9'C (57'F) right now going up to 21'c (71'F) with thunderstorms then the temperature is dropping tonight back to 4'C (39'F)
> The fire is out at the Long Term Care facility. They brought in the big construction equipment around midnight when it looked like the fire would spread to the new building that is being built at the front of the property. The construction equipment demolished the building. Everyone is safe. The firefighters even rescued the therapy dog which someone had forgotten. But all the residents clothing, furniture, pictures and personal stuff are all gone. The new building should be ready in 3 months.
> I guess we are going to find out how good our disaster recovery plans are. (What disaster recovery plans???)
> I did a little knit last night, but it was too little so I'm frogging it and starting over. I think that's all I ever do anymore.


How traumatized the people and dog must be! Sad the dog was forgotten. He's served them well I'm sure. I'm glad he was rescued too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some people are going to the 3 other Long Term Care facilities that my employer owns. Others are being scattered across the region. Every other LTC facility is taking 2 or 3 people, however many they can fit in. Social Services have brought them some clothes.
> Happy sewing.


They lost all the things that they took there from home? Even their knitting! So much adjusting ..for older people it's harder I think. I'm sad.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> All residents were evacuated without incident. Even the neighbours came out to help wheel residents to the church and school.
> Firefighters rescued the therapy dog too.
> Two employees went to the hospital for minor injuries. One got her hand pinched in a door.
> The lady who looks after the computers at that site was coughing pretty badly. We told her she should stop by the walk-in clinic. I haven't heard if she did or not.


Truly aweful! At least they were rescued. Firefighters are soo high on my list of praiseworthy people.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry I have not been on for a while, but I have been reading all your adventures! Hope you are all feeling better especially Lifeline &Purple.
Congratulations about the baby Grandma Purple. I have been thinking about her all week, thought she was due. I bet she is beautiful. 
I have just been to a children's craft session this morning, run by my friend on behalf of our local church. Spent a good hour making angels, lots of sticking & glue!
Have a good weekend whatever you are doing, keep warm in this fast approaching winter. Judi can't work out what weather you are having at the moment! Hugs to you all x


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I downloaded a ton. I might even use one or two.


I ordered an afghan kit and it just came. Needs 36 inch size 6 circular needle which I just ordered. I didnt know they made needles that long.I couldn't resist the ugly Christmas sweater book.

I bought electronic patterns for $4 and a few weeks later they were $2 so I asked about it. They hooked me up with something that price adjusts but its Greek to me. I asked them to handle it since I'm so computer challenged. Waiting to see if it ends well. .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't know they were different either. I just assumed that this one was the same as the ones in the states. We've been told that they migrated north. I guess they needed to get fluffy to survive up here. Also ours spend the winter in burrows in the ground (usually made by groundhogs) and don't go up trees.


Probably good they are fluffy. Ours with no fluff are not pretty.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for me to go to work.
> I'm taking knitting this time.
> I've hung the bag around the hangar that is holding my coat so I won't forget it  :roll: :lol:
> Have a good day everyone. Happy knitting.


I hang mine on the door knob  when I'm going out. Hate when I forget it. This yarn had breaks in the skein as I used it  annoying!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.


Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a few days, feelingbetter today and was woken by a phine call from France,
> 
> Ylea Morgane arrived at 6am French time, weighing in at 3.3 kg, she has dark hair and is gorgeous. From waters breaking to birth was just 3 hrs.
> I'll post some photos when i get them.
> ...


Congratulations. Of course she is gorgeous. Now you have a Morgane - I have a Morgana. Ylea Morgane and Morgana Fey.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam! Have done some whizzing about this morning to get a few overdue errands done and now I am trying to summon up the energy to goto my sewing room and do something constructive!!


Hi Londy! Sorry I missed you! I'm having a bit of a lazy start but need to get busy with some much neglected chores. Hope the rest of your day has been good. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been on for a while, but I have been reading all your adventures! Hope you are all feeling better especially Lifeline &Purple.
> Congratulations about the baby Grandma Purple. I have been thinking about her all week, thought she was due. I bet she is beautiful.
> I have just been to a children's craft session this morning, run by my friend on behalf of our local church. Spent a good hour making angels, lots of sticking & glue!
> Have a good weekend whatever you are doing, keep warm in this fast approaching winter. Judi can't work out what weather you are having at the moment! Hugs to you all x


We've missed you! Sounds like a fun way to spend your day. Hope your back isn't giving you too much trouble.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.
> 
> Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


Wonderful poppies and beautiful little girls!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.
> 
> Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


Adorable! And the older LM looks more and more like you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been on for a while, but I have been reading all your adventures! Hope you are all feeling better especially Lifeline &Purple.
> Congratulations about the baby Grandma Purple. I have been thinking about her all week, thought she was due. I bet she is beautiful.
> I have just been to a children's craft session this morning, run by my friend on behalf of our local church. Spent a good hour making angels, lots of sticking & glue!
> Have a good weekend whatever you are doing, keep warm in this fast approaching winter. Judi can't work out what weather you are having at the moment! Hugs to you all x


The craft session sounds like it was lots of fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.
> 
> Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


Oncce again CONGRATULATIONS What a little poppet she is.

And LM looks beautiful witht the poppies.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a few days, feelingbetter today and was woken by a phine call from France,
> 
> Ylea Morgane arrived at 6am French time, weighing in at 3.3 kg, she has dark hair and is gorgeous. From waters breaking to birth was just 3 hrs.
> I'll post some photos when i get them.
> ...


Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Ylea and mam and dad. also grandparents and brother....Why didnt I just say everybody? I didnt realise she was due. Our kp aunty group gets bigger.


Hope you have a safe flight!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it....although whizzing here in the States has a different meaning here. I'm starting to feel better - just enough to see things that need to be done and have it bother me---but not quite enough for me to have the energy yet to tackle it all at once. I'll start with the laundry and make a dent in that before moving on to other things.



London Girl said:


> Hi Pam! Have done some whizzing about this morning to get a few overdue errands done and now I am trying to summon up the energy to goto my sewing room and do something constructive!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.
> 
> Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


Gorgeous, gorgeous and *GORGEOUS!!!!* xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Adorable! And the older LM looks more and more like you.


Yes, she does!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it....although whizzing here in the States has a different meaning here. I'm starting to feel better - just enough to see things that need to be done and have it bother me---but not quite enough for me to have the energy yet to tackle it all at once. I'll start with the laundry and make a dent in that before moving on to other things.


Hahaha, yes of course, I remember the USA meaning now, how strange that we speak the same language but use different words!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.
> 
> Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


Beautiful GDs both beautiful, when are you going to get to have a cuddle with the baby


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.
> 
> Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa! She is a doll!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it....although whizzing here in the States has a different meaning here. I'm starting to feel better - just enough to see things that need to be done and have it bother me---but not quite enough for me to have the energy yet to tackle it all at once. I'll start with the laundry and make a dent in that before moving on to other things.


Glad you're feeling better. Take it easy with the housework. Unfortunately it will still be there when you feel up to doing it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I'm talking to you from Birmingham hotel. I've got the internet for a limited time so I need to say bye to u all in case I can't get on again....

I won't hear from purley until next week. I hope we get to meet. 

I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.
> 
> Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


Both grand daughters are beautiful....I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Latest photos from this afternoon


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

The wife of the man who removes leaves from my roof tells me he's arrested for multiple drunk driving offense. I'm sorry for him and now need someone to clear my roof drain. Contracter for the door hasn't called back. If I call again I might be annoying. If I don't I may pull out all my hair decisions...decisions. I'm grabbing for the phone as I type.

I just got delivery of a new iPad cover...old one won't stand up. Also got my next Lang schoolhouse calendar I've used them for years. Nice size for purse. And begins with last September. I should have ordered sooner but kept looking locally. Couldn't find one around here.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Give 'em hell, or lamp them. When we buy something we expect it to work instantly these days.


It usually only takes a couple of hours to activate a new card. I ended up getting my old Sim cut down, and used that until the new one was activated - in the end it took a day and a half, but it is now all good


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photos from this afternoon


Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!! Lovely pictures of beautiful kids and their Mum!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. We're finally going to get a break in our weather and have sunshine for the next couple of days and then a bit of rain on Sunday and then it looks like at least most of next week will be dry. We need dry!!!
> 
> Off to help Mr. Ric today move some steel around in his new hangar. Oh the fun just never ends!
> 
> ...


Enjoy the dry spell, we are having a cool spell atm, but I know the intense heat is on its way. There have already been some fires, and that is way too early for fires, don't usually get them until December, or later 😕😯


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photos from this afternoon


What wonderful photos, Purple! The new mom certainly looks great and little Liam looks quite happy with his new sister.  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. Sorry I've been missing for a few days, feelingbetter today and was woken by a phine call from France,
> 
> Ylea Morgane arrived at 6am French time, weighing in at 3.3 kg, she has dark hair and is gorgeous. From waters breaking to birth was just 3 hrs.
> I'll post some photos when i get them.
> ...


Congratulations, love the name. I hope you are beginning to feel better, after the poppy marathon xx

I think my twins will be here in the not too distant future 😀, i need to contain my excitement til then


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Fingers crossed for yuou all.....I'm thingking of you. that bloody man is still here. 2 hrs now. The cases are in tyhe middle of the floor. What more of a hint does he need?


As you are walking out the door, he MIGHT realise that you are going somewhere then 😆


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for two very happy outcomes!!! xxxx


Thanks, I am hoping they don't send her home on Wednesday, if they aren't born on Tuesday 😐


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm keeping her (and you) in my thoughts, Judi. How much earlier than her due date is she?


At the moment, she is almost 6 weeks short of due date. With twins, they try to get the mum to 34 weeks, then it is ok for them to be delivered, otherwise DD and babies would have to go to a level 1 Nursery, with a NICU; and we only have a level 2 Nursery, which allows for babies over 34 weeks gestation. They are about 2 kg each now, so they area good weight now


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> How traumatized the people and dog must be! Sad the dog was forgotten. He's served them well I'm sure. I'm glad he was rescued too.


So am I, happy that the dog got rescued as well😞


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I have not been on for a while, but I have been reading all your adventures! Hope you are all feeling better especially Lifeline &Purple.
> Congratulations about the baby Grandma Purple. I have been thinking about her all week, thought she was due. I bet she is beautiful.
> I have just been to a children's craft session this morning, run by my friend on behalf of our local church. Spent a good hour making angels, lots of sticking & glue!
> Have a good weekend whatever you are doing, keep warm in this fast approaching winter. Judi can't work out what weather you are having at the moment! Hugs to you all x


We are heading for summer, so the temperature is all over the place, it can be as high as 40°C, or as low as 15°C; but the hot weather is coming 😂


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> At the moment, she is almost 6 weeks short of due date. With twins, they try to get the mum to 34 weeks, then it is ok for them to be delivered, otherwise DD and babies would have to go to a level 1 Nursery, with a NICU; and we only have a level 2 Nursery, which allows for babies over 34 weeks gestation. They are about 2 kg each now, so they area good weight now


It's sort of a scary time right now, isn't it? She's in good hamds, though, so that helps. Sending hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.
> 
> Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


She is gorgeous, now I want mine to be here, more than ever. When will you go for a visit?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's sort of a scary time right now, isn't it? She's in good hamds, though, so that helps. Sending hugs to you. xxxooo


Thanks, The hugs are much appreciated, and will be passed on to her xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photos from this afternoon


What beautiful pictures. Mum looks fantastic & big brother looks very proud of his little sister, love to all the family.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> We are heading for summer, so the temperature is all over the place, it can be as high as 40°C, or as low as 15°C; but the hot weather is coming 😂


Hope your summer is comfortable for you this year & good wishes to mum & babies


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for all your good wishes. Not sure when we will be going to France as l have hospital appointments coming up snd also a pain management programme to attend. They wil be home from hospital on Tuesday so we will be able to skype.

Judi love to you and your Dd, hope all goes well. Xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi SaxonLady - sorry to hear you've had problems with controlling BP---been there and know how horrible it is. My Dr. finally went to an "old school" med that's been around for many many years instead of the new biotech ones and it works great. PM me if you're interested in the name. I'm trying to convert my method (and brain) of knitting from "throwing" to the Continental style. I'm doing okay on the straight knits and purls with some tension issues, but getting better...but the ribbing and the seed stitches are making my left thumb hurt--I think I'm tensing up way too much. I'll get there! I also have two pairs of socks that I have to do the Kitchener toes -- I don't mind doing them, but do need a quiet place and time for that. I'm also starting a Christmas stocking for our DGD born in January this year so this is her first year's Christmas...plus some other odds and ends - doing some crocheting and needle felting also. Hope you're feeling better soon.


Welcome! You are going to have many lovely items. I like continental. It feels like crochet with catching the yarn and pulling it through. This is the best group I've ever met. Glad you found us.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'm busier now than when I was working full time...retirement is so much fun and I enjoy piddling (doing little bits of things--not sure of the translation) most of the day away. I have a question on a term used earlier (London Girl?) about eBay...need some lamping?


I'm smiling because I asked the same question when I first came here. They can explain better than I can. Love the expression.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> lamping = beating up, stern talking to


Reminds me of wacking someone with a lamp. Pop on the head


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> these were our two boys this morning. Dad got them up early to go to Blackpool


Cute! Could be twins.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got this today. half price


Ooh! Lucky find. Nice color of lavender, is it? Looks soft.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Its been a weird day today. It started when the family set off for Blackpool with the kids having to get up at a respectable hour! as you can see they missed the travelling time.
> 
> Then (wait for it) DH had an appointment at Specsavers for his ears. He is now the proud owner of hearing aids. AND I'm having difficulty keeping my voice down. When he walked away from me in one shop I just had to say his name and he turned around right away. What a difference. I put the TV on and we had to turn it down. Hes been having the sub titles on, on a night so as I couldnt hear it from upstairs. What a difference. I'm so happy for him because it must make him happier. We phoned the kids to tell them that Grandad could here. They were thrilled to bits.
> 
> ...


A happy day for you both. Glad you found the yarn.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It really got to the stage where I had no patience with him...I was yelling. and sometimes Id just not speak because every repky was What? not even pardon!!!!! manners :XD: I couldnt take much more,..


I use to say insults in the back seat of the car because hub couldn't hear me. Just silly things like " you have big ears". Fun because he just drove on unaware. he wouldn't get a hearing aid. Tv loud made the house sound like a saloon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> At least mine asks me to repeat everything. I don't get 'what?' I have to repeat a lot of what is said on TV as well.


Son does the same due to earphones in his ears. I fear he will ruin his hearing with these headphones. Hub worked where there were loud machines.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan! Got a whole load of new photos this morning, so here's some more, including the two little top-down cardis I knitted and sent by sea mail! They took about 7 weeks to get there, I thought they'd gone missing. You will see she has her own take on how they should be worn!!!


She is lovely..handsome dad the sweaters are great. Obvious she loves them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I wrote a long note yesterday & promptly deleted it. Hope you are all ok & settled in wherever you are, especially Purly.
> I went to hospital about my back. The injections had not worked. There is no operation they can do to alleviate the pain. The op they talked about before would only relieve leg symptoms & I'm not taking the risk. They said my spine is in too poor a condition to operate, I'm not risking not being able to walk. I'm now being referred to the pain clinic at St Thomas' in London. They can do different types of injection which hopefully will work, if they don't that clinic had lots of ideas?? I have also got to get some physio to try & strengthen my legs.
> Anyway I'm all dressed up ready to go out to lunch with my friend, Lynn. We are going to take her elderly cousin for lunch with some more of their relatives. I have known Lynn all my life, she's like a beloved sister & I'm lucky to have always been part of their family.
> Hope you all have a great day whatever you are doing. Hugs to you all.


I hope you get the help you need and no pain ASAP.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've never used 36 inch circular needles. This is going to be heavy. I won't begin for a while. Build up my confidence and muscles


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photos from this afternoon


Delightful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Reminds me of wacking someone with a lamp. Pop on the head


I was watching a silly film yesterday (see, I never got to my sewing room!) there was an argument going on in an hotel room between some kids and security. One of the kids picked up a table lamp and waved it at the security guy who said to his buddy - and this cracked me up - "Watch out, he's got a lamp and it's on"!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was watching a silly film yesterday (see, I never got to my sewing room!) there was an argument going on in an hotel room between some kids and security. One of the kids picked up a table lamp and waved it at the security guy who said to his buddy - and this cracked me up - "Watch out, he's got a lamp and it's on"!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


I would have laughed at that also 😅😂😃😆


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw another BBC show that I found quite cute - New Tricks - about a group of crime detectives of a certain age who are relegated to solve cold crimes -- it's done quite well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw another BBC show that I found quite cute - New Tricks - about a group of crime detectives of a certain age who are relegated to solve cold crimes -- it's done quite well.


Yes, we like that one too but they changed the whole cast after many series, except for Dennis Waterman, who will never give up! I preferred the original cast but still watch it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was watching a silly film yesterday (see, I never got to my sewing room!) there was an argument going on in an hotel room between some kids and security. One of the kids picked up a table lamp and waved it at the security guy who said to his buddy - and this cracked me up - "Watch out, he's got a lamp and it's on"!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Hehehehehe :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was watching a silly film yesterday (see, I never got to my sewing room!) there was an argument going on in an hotel room between some kids and security. One of the kids picked up a table lamp and waved it at the security guy who said to his buddy - and this cracked me up - "Watch out, he's got a lamp and it's on"!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Yes, we like that one too but they changed the whole cast after many series, except for Dennis Waterman, who will never give up! I preferred the original cast but still watch it!


I really enjoy that program too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I was watching a silly film yesterday (see, I never got to my sewing room!) there was an argument going on in an hotel room between some kids and security. One of the kids picked up a table lamp and waved it at the security guy who said to his buddy - and this cracked me up - "Watch out, he's got a lamp and it's on"!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I love that expression.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We-are here girls. My phone doesn't seem to work but at least I pad does. Wonderful flight. Dreamliner good..... DH in his usual mood, well g
He can stop there.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We-are here girls. My phone doesn't seem to work but at least I pad does. Wonderful flight. Dreamliner good..... DH in his usual mood, well g
> He can stop there.


So glad you had a good flight love, missing you already! Have a great time and enjoy the sunshine and warmth while you can!! Take care of yourself!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We-are here girls. My phone doesn't seem to work but at le. t I pad does. Wonderful flight. Dreamliner good..... DH in his usual mood, well g
> He can stop there.


Great. Glad you had a good flight. Hopefully you won't have much jet lag.  And hopefully your DH will get over his mood sooner rather than later!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> We-are here girls. My phone doesn't seem to work but at least I pad does. Wonderful flight. Dreamliner good..... DH in his usual mood, well g
> He can stop there.


So pleased you had a good flight. Make the most of all that sunshine. I'm sure you DH will cone round, at least he will hear you if you moan back to him. Have lots of fun. Hugs. C xx. Ps. Thanks for your message :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was watching a silly film yesterday (see, I never got to my sewing room!) there was an argument going on in an hotel room between some kids and security. One of the kids picked up a table lamp and waved it at the security guy who said to his buddy - and this cracked me up - "Watch out, he's got a lamp and it's on"!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We-are here girls. My phone doesn't seem to work but at least I pad does. Wonderful flight. Dreamliner good..... DH in his usual mood, well g
> He can stop there.


Hope Dh gets over his mood soon and you can enjoy the weather!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple she is so cute, she almost looks as big as Liam the way the picture was taken.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I could lamp orange fond network. I fonder them up and said I wanted to be able to use my gone in America and this flipping little man from Bombay said he would do it. Well.....he never did. So I've got no phone. I can't text nor nothing. I'm so so cross. Heads will roll when I get home, a swell as lamping. I'm tired after a9hr air filter so I'm not getting involved tonight. I've had to gmail DS. Thank goodnedd s
For my I pad. 

I do like to txt a certain friend now and again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I really enjoy that program too.


Can't stand it :thumbdown:

I'm just in that mood aren't i . Haha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from rainy Surrey. Collected LM from ballet, had a quick lunch and we have just got back from town to look at the poppies. LOts of nice comments.
> 
> Here's a couple of photoss of one of my new grand daughter at just one hour old......


How gorgeous !! Congrats there Nonna !! 
Miss you

XOXOX


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We-are here girls. My phone doesn't seem to work but at least I pad does. Wonderful flight. Dreamliner good..... DH in his usual mood, well g
> He can stop there.


Have a wonderful time. I'm glad the flight was good :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a great day everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope your summer is comfortable for you this year & good wishes to mum & babies


Thanks, wouldn't it be great if the temperatures around the wold were reasonably mild, throughout the year


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for all your good wishes. Not sure when we will be going to France as l have hospital appointments coming up snd also a pain management programme to attend. They wil be home from hospital on Tuesday so we will be able to skype.
> 
> Judi love to you and your Dd, hope all goes well. Xx


Thanks Purple, she is going home tomorrow to see how things go! DH & I will keep the 2 girls until Friday, then they will be going to their Aunty's place, so that they can have some time with their cousin's and their mum can continue up to rest


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy week end. LM stayed Saturday night and the family came to lunch yesterday.

It's also going to be a busy week. GS2 goes into hospital tomorrow for an operation on his teeth, should be home the same day. We will pick LM up from school tomorrow and then stay overnight and look after GS on Wednesday. Wed evening is WI and then off to London to Thursday to meet up with Londy and one of the American ladies from the KAP.

Susan, glad you have arrived safely and have a wonderful holiday. Sorry your phone is not working.

Xiang, glad your DD is continuing to rest, hope it's not too long now.


Hope everyone is going to have a good week. Luv you lots. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Can't stand it :thumbdown:
> 
> I'm just in that mood aren't i . Haha


I'm sure you will be fine when you have had some sleep! Love you


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:46 am ET and 5'C (41'F). It's dull out.
I was on standby this weekend and earned almost 8 hours of overtime. Someone played with the switches on Friday before I went home and made all kinds of work for me. I sent off an email to complain. Hopefully someone will fix them this morning.
Since I was getting so much overtime (and since I was in a mood where I could bite nails in two) I ordered yarn from Ice Yarns and new needles to match the couple that I picked up in Romni Wools while we were in Toronto. I needed a pat on the back for putting up with that *crap* on the weekend. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy week end. LM stayed Saturday night and the family came to lunch yesterday.
> 
> It's also going to be a busy week. GS2 goes into hospital tomorrow for an operation on his teeth, should be home the same day. We will pick LM up from school tomorrow and then stay overnight and look after GS on Wednesday. Wed evening is WI and then off to London to Thursday to meet up with Londy and one of the American ladies from the KAP.
> 
> ...


I wish that GS2's operation goes without a problem.
Have a nice meetup on Thursday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Purple, she is going home tomorrow to see how things go! DH & I will keep the 2 girls until Friday, then they will be going to their Aunty's place, so that they can have some time with their cousin's and their mum can continue up to rest


My fingers are crossed.
Have fun with the girls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, wouldn't it be great if the temperatures around the wold were reasonably mild, throughout the year


I think Hawaii has 70'F most of the time. Too bad they have volcanos.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great day everyone :thumbup:


You too.
I'm glad to hear your arm is feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I could lamp orange fond network. I fonder them up and said I wanted to be able to use my gone in America and this flipping little man from Bombay said he would do it. Well.....he never did. So I've got no phone. I can't text nor nothing. I'm so so cross. Heads will roll when I get home, a swell as lamping. I'm tired after a9hr air filter so I'm not getting involved tonight. I've had to gmail DS. Thank goodnedd s
> For my I pad.
> 
> I do like to txt a certain friend now and again.


Thank goodness for Gmail.
Rest up for now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Nitzi,
Pat on the back coming your way. Wish you could be with us Thurs, we are going to I knit London. Miss you xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've never used 36 inch circular needles. This is going to be heavy. I won't begin for a while. Build up my confidence and muscles


Most of the weight will be in your lap instead of on your hands, one of the good things about circulars.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is gorgeous, now I want mine to be here, more than ever. When will you go for a visit?


Soon, very soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photos from this afternoon


What a beautiful girl and a happy family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi,
> Pat on the back coming your way. Wish you could be with us Thurs, we are going to I knit London. Miss you xxxxx


Miss you too.
Have to google "I knit London" now.
I like that, they call themselves a "sanctuary for knitters". That sounds like a wonderful place. I'm still searching for a meeting place. Most of the ones nearby have closed or cancelled their meetings.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to go now and fix a chair. I'll talk to you later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:46 am ET and 5'C (41'F). It's dull out.
> I was on standby this weekend and earned almost 8 hours of overtime. Someone played with the switches on Friday before I went home and made all kinds of work for me. I sent off an email to complain. Hopefully someone will fix them this morning.
> Since I was getting so much overtime (and since I was in a mood where I could bite nails in two) I ordered yarn from Ice Yarns and new needles to match the couple that I picked up in Romni Wools while we were in Toronto. I needed a pat on the back for putting up with that *crap* on the weekend. :roll:


Well deserved yarny treat and soooo much better than alcohol or tranquilizers, ok maybe not better than wine!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Miss you too.
> Have to google "I knit London" now.
> I like that, they call themselves a "sanctuary for knitters". That sounds like a wonderful place. I'm still searching for a meeting place. Most of the ones nearby have closed or cancelled their meetings.


It's lovely there but not a patch on anything we saw in USA or Canada! There's not enough there to occupy me for longer than 5 minutes!! Maybe I'll take my knitting!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. We are trying to get my phone connected but it doesn't look good. DH is trying his hardest. If we don't it's nog for the want of trying.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, wouldn't it be great if the temperatures around the wold were reasonably mild, throughout the year


Hello Judi! Could you tell Pattycake that I said Happy Late Birthday! and sorry I missed it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy week end. LM stayed Saturday night and the family came to lunch yesterday.
> 
> It's also going to be a busy week. GS2 goes into hospital tomorrow for an operation on his teeth, should be home the same day. We will pick LM up from school tomorrow and then stay overnight and look after GS on Wednesday. Wed evening is WI and then off to London to Thursday to meet up with Londy and one of the American ladies from the KAP.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well with GS2 wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:46 am ET and 5'C (41'F). It's dull out.
> I was on standby this weekend and earned almost 8 hours of overtime. Someone played with the switches on Friday before I went home and made all kinds of work for me. I sent off an email to complain. Hopefully someone will fix them this morning.
> Since I was getting so much overtime (and since I was in a mood where I could bite nails in two) I ordered yarn from Ice Yarns and new needles to match the couple that I picked up in Romni Wools while we were in Toronto. I needed a pat on the back for putting up with that *crap* on the weekend. :roll:


I don't blame you at all I shop when I am in those kind of moods also, I still have not ordered any Ice yarns I am determined to do so though.
 Hope you have a better day!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.

Here's the latest photos from France..


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. We are trying to get my phone connected but it doesn't look good. DH is trying his hardest. If we don't it's nog for the want of trying.


I sure hope you can get it fixed while you wait I hope you enjoy the weather!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I don't blame you at all I shop when I am in those kind of moods also, I still have not ordered any Ice yarns I am determined to do so though.
> Hope you have a better day!


I have ordered from ICE several times, always really good quality. Happy ordering. X


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.
> 
> Here's the latest photos from France..


aawww what great photos, big brother looks so proud of his little sister!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope all goes well with GS2 wishing him a speedy recovery!


Thanks Lisa, understandbly he is a bit nervous but I hope he will recover quickly xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.
> 
> Here's the latest photos from France..


That's one to keep, what a great picture of your son & his beautiful family.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have ordered from ICE several times, always really good quality. Happy ordering. X


I am trying to use up some more of my stash first............... :lol: :lol: :lol:...who am I kidding like I really am going to wait that long... :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Lisa, understandbly he is a bit nervous but I hope he will recover quickly xxxx


Bless his heart hope isn't to nervous.

Can you pm me your address so I can get the baby's afghan on its way sorry it has took so long but I have been trying to finish alot of things at once and I have almost finished the one for Michael's little cousin.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy week end. LM stayed Saturday night and the family came to lunch yesterday.
> 
> It's also going to be a busy week. GS2 goes into hospital tomorrow for an operation on his teeth, should be home the same day. We will pick LM up from school tomorrow and then stay overnight and look after GS on Wednesday. Wed evening is WI and then off to London to Thursday to meet up with Londy and one of the American ladies from the KAP.
> 
> ...


Hope your GS's procedure goes well. My eldest DD is having some wisdom teeth out next week, mummy will go with her!! Hope she doesn't think she will get a treat for going, as she seemed to do when she was little. :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Bless his heart hope isn't to nervous.
> 
> Can you pm me your address so I can get the baby's afghan on its way sorry it has took so long but I have been trying to finish alot of things at once and I have almost finished the one for Michael's little cousin.


Thank you Lisa, pm on its way xxxxx Miss you xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Lisa, pm on its way xxxxx Miss you xxxxx


Miss you too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend. My DD & I have both got horrible chesty coughs, so we sat & did not a lot over the weekend. I stayed in bed until late this morning & haven't done much else. One good thing about being retired, I can have a day off( although I seem to be having rather a lot of them this year)
I have been sitting with my ipad ordering some Christmas gifts. I can't walk round the shops much now so thank goodness for the internet. I just pity the poor delivery people at this time of year.
Bye for now. Hugs xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I am trying to use up some more of my stash first............... :lol: :lol: :lol:...who am I kidding like I really am going to wait that long... :shock: :lol: :lol:


I don't go on Ice much now for that reason. I've just finished a cardigan with their yarn & it looks really good, despite who knitted it. Trouble is I have more yarn left over to add to my stash!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend. My DD & I have both got horrible chesty coughs, so we sat & did not a lot over the weekend. I stayed in bed until late this morning & haven't done much else. One good thing about being retired, I can have a day off( although I seem to be having rather a lot of them this year)
> I have been sitting with my ipad ordering some Christmas gifts. I can't walk round the shops much now so thank goodness for the internet. I just pity the poor delivery people at this time of year.
> Bye for now. Hugs xxx


I hope you feel better soon! Happy shopping, anymore I would much rather just order from the internet instead of fighting with the crowd in the stores I used to love it but not so much anymore.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi,
> Pat on the back coming your way. Wish you could be with us Thurs, we are going to I knit London. Miss you xxxxx


Hi --- off to the Waterloo tube stop in my day dreams; give the owner's kitty a scratch behind the ears for me.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I hope you feel better soon! Happy shopping, anymore I would much rather just order from the internet instead of fighting with the crowd in the stores I used to love it but not so much anymore.


I quite agree, but I do miss the decorations in the shops. Perhaps I had better put on a Christmas DVD to get me in the mood!
I have just noticed the time, got to go out in the cold to pick up my DH from the station. He retires at Christmas & I will be so glad not to have to do this run every night.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.
> 
> Here's the latest photos from France..


Oh that last has got to go on the wall, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend. My DD & I have both got horrible chesty coughs, so we sat & did not a lot over the weekend. I stayed in bed until late this morning & haven't done much else. One good thing about being retired, I can have a day off( although I seem to be having rather a lot of them this year)
> I have been sitting with my ipad ordering some Christmas gifts. I can't walk round the shops much now so thank goodness for the internet. I just pity the poor delivery people at this time of year.
> Bye for now. Hugs xxx


Get well soon dear and the same to your DD! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish that GS2's operation goes without a problem.
> Have a nice meetup on Thursday.


And from on both of those!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:46 am ET and 5'C (41'F). It's dull out.
> I was on standby this weekend and earned almost 8 hours of overtime. Someone played with the switches on Friday before I went home and made all kinds of work for me. I sent off an email to complain. Hopefully someone will fix them this morning.
> Since I was getting so much overtime (and since I was in a mood where I could bite nails in two) I ordered yarn from Ice Yarns and new needles to match the couple that I picked up in Romni Wools while we were in Toronto. I needed a pat on the back for putting up with that *crap* on the weekend. :roll:


Great on the overtime but sorry you had to deal with that stuff! Good job on your purchases!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My fingers are crossed.
> Have fun with the girls.


Mine, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Nitzi,
> Pat on the back coming your way. Wish you could be with us Thurs, we are going to I knit London. Miss you xxxxx


Wish I could join you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.
> 
> Here's the latest photos from France..


Great photos, Purple! Lovely family!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that last has got to go on the wall, it's gorgeous!!!


It will. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos, Purple! Lovely family!


We do too. Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest photos from this afternoon


I don't care if I keep repeating myself. Adorable! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw another BBC show that I found quite cute - New Tricks - about a group of crime detectives of a certain age who are relegated to solve cold crimes -- it's done quite well.


One of my favourite programmes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Can't stand it :thumbdown:
> 
> I'm just in that mood aren't i . Haha


Susan. You just ruined my day! You found something we don't agree on, and I never thought that would happen. I'm devastated! Quite upset my equilibrium!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.
> 
> Here's the latest photos from France..


Makes your fingers twitch doesn't it. You must want so much to be there with them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope your GS's procedure goes well. My eldest DD is having some wisdom teeth out next week, mummy will go with her!! Hope she doesn't think she will get a treat for going, as she seemed to do when she was little. :lol:


Of course she deserves a treat, even if it's only having Mum with her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We do too. Xxxx


Dad looks so happy in that photo. I agree with Londy - definitely one for the wall!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I finished my sampler stitch wrap/scarf. I knew I was going to be a little bit short of yarn but didn't want to buy another skein just to finish off so I omitted a few garter stitch rows but still ran out of yarn on the cast off, so........I threaded the end through the last cast off stitch to 'lock' it then picked up the loop again and just kept passing stitch over stitch until I got to the end. Then I snipped off a few inches of the cast-on end and threaded it through my final cast off loop, tied it and darned the ends in. I don't think you can see where the real cast off stops, what do you think? Dunno if all that makes sense!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Like the Elizabeth Zimmerman sewn bind off? I can't tell the difference and love the colors -- I'm partial to the blues.



London Girl said:


> Well, I finished my sampler stitch wrap/scarf. I knew I was going to be a little bit short of yarn but didn't want to buy another skein just to finish off so I omitted a few garter stitch rows but still ran out of yarn on the cast off, so........I threaded the end through the last cast off stitch to 'lock' it then picked up the loop again and just kept passing stitch over stitch until I got to the end. Then I snipped off a few inches of the cast-on end and threaded it through my final cast off loop, tied it and darned the ends in. I don't think you can see where the real cast off stops, what do you think? Dunno if all that makes sense!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I finished my sampler stitch wrap/scarf. I knew I was going to be a little bit short of yarn but didn't want to buy another skein just to finish off so I omitted a few garter stitch rows but still ran out of yarn on the cast off, so........I threaded the end through the last cast off stitch to 'lock' it then picked up the loop again and just kept passing stitch over stitch until I got to the end. Then I snipped off a few inches of the cast-on end and threaded it through my final cast off loop, tied it and darned the ends in. I don't think you can see where the real cast off stops, what do you think? Dunno if all that makes sense!!


It makes complete sense and the bind off difference is unnoticeable. Well done!!! I like the scarf and the yarn you used.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I finished my sampler stitch wrap/scarf. I knew I was going to be a little bit short of yarn but didn't want to buy another skein just to finish off so I omitted a few garter stitch rows but still ran out of yarn on the cast off, so........I threaded the end through the last cast off stitch to 'lock' it then picked up the loop again and just kept passing stitch over stitch until I got to the end. Then I snipped off a few inches of the cast-on end and threaded it through my final cast off loop, tied it and darned the ends in. I don't think you can see where the real cast off stops, what do you think? Dunno if all that makes sense!!


That was very clever of you xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, I finished my sampler stitch wrap/scarf. I knew I was going to be a little bit short of yarn but didn't want to buy another skein just to finish off so I omitted a few garter stitch rows but still ran out of yarn on the cast off, so........I threaded the end through the last cast off stitch to 'lock' it then picked up the loop again and just kept passing stitch over stitch until I got to the end. Then I snipped off a few inches of the cast-on end and threaded it through my final cast off loop, tied it and darned the ends in. I don't think you can see where the real cast off stops, what do you think? Dunno if all that makes sense!!


That looks great, loves the colours and the cast off does not notice, well done for finding a way out of your problem.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well girls we've had a nice day...we've just chilled out, had coffee, Ate and had coffee, shopped and had coffee. I thought I was chilled until I've just seen DH meddle with my phone again. I'm trying hard to keep my patience girls, but he sure is heading for a bloody lamping.....

I treat myself to a cardigan today as I may just need one for an evening, and I bought a purse. 

He has gone in the bath now.....peace at last........he argues about everything, haha, if I say one thing he says another.....I'm climbing the wall....hahaha. Thank god for my happy pills."..I'm going to try and leave purley a pm.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purple....I hope E is ok poor son....I bet he hurts. Give him a hug from me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.
> 
> Here's the latest photos from France..


What a gorgeous photo....gs1 is like his daddy and of course has your colouring......that's an heirloom photo that is...get it framed?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have ordered from ICE several times, always really good quality. Happy ordering. X


I think I'll do that... Just for the hell of it. Haha. I've always wondered what it's like quality wise.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope you feel better soon! Happy shopping, anymore I would much rather just order from the internet instead of fighting with the crowd in the stores I used to love it but not so much anymore.


I would love to do that but DH is shopping daft so we look around....I say it has to be done in one day cos I hate it. I tend to give money now. I feel guilty but it's what they want...but I still like gifts for their stockings.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi --- off to the Waterloo tube stop in my day dreams; give the owner's kitty a scratch behind the ears for me.


Hi rookie it's nice that you have joined our merry band of knitters.....I'm loving your country, the weather is so much warmer.

Now then... To be an honoured member of our clan you will have to give some details...only if you want toooo. To purple you need to give your shoe size...I know it sounds crazy, but we are aren't we...and I'm birthday prefect so I will be needing your birthday and hopefully your email address if that's ok....I understand if you don't want to, you have a choice. We will still make you an honoured ...and help and be there for you just the same.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you know that he is likening in the bath...and the peace is so wonderful. Haha...I love him to bits you know, but he's driving me round the bend...he knows everything there is to know about everything.....bless him!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I quite agree, but I do miss the decorations in the shops. Perhaps I had better put on a Christmas DVD to get me in the mood!
> I have just noticed the time, got to go out in the cold to pick up my DH from the station. He retires at Christmas & I will be so glad not to have to do this run every night.


Believe me chrissy, some days you'll wish you were picking him up at the station


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Susan. You just ruined my day! You found something we don't agree on, and I never thought that would happen. I'm devastated! Quite upset my equilibrium!


I never ever want to ruin your day, ever, ever, ever my little saxy....but I don't like new tricks.......sorry :wink:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I finished my sampler stitch wrap/scarf. I knew I was going to be a little bit short of yarn but didn't want to buy another skein just to finish off so I omitted a few garter stitch rows but still ran out of yarn on the cast off, so........I threaded the end through the last cast off stitch to 'lock' it then picked up the loop again and just kept passing stitch over stitch until I got to the end. Then I snipped off a few inches of the cast-on end and threaded it through my final cast off loop, tied it and darned the ends in. I don't think you can see where the real cast off stops, what do you think? Dunno if all that makes sense!!


Lovely as ever Londy... But I haven't a clue what you're talking about :wink:

Looks good to me, you are a clever lass. Xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok, Grandma Susan...I try to always play by the rules. I think PurpleFi knows that my shoe size is 7.5 US...so I have to act older than she does, and birthday is my avatar and I'll send you my email via a PM. You may be loving our country if you're in the southern portion these days - the northern area in Minnesota, Michigan, etc. all got icy rain and snow this am and cold weather is headed our way - it will soon be snow and ice here. I think it's time I visit either of my sisters - one in Arkansas and one in Florida.



grandma susan said:


> Hi rookie it's nice that you have joined our merry band of knitters.....I'm loving your country, the weather is so much warmer.
> 
> Now then... To be an honoured member of our clan you will have to give some details...only if you want toooo. To purple you need to give your shoe size...I know it sounds crazy, but we are aren't we...and I'm birthday prefect so I will be needing your birthday and hopefully your email address if that's ok....I understand if you don't want to, you have a choice. We will still make you an honoured ...and help and be there for you just the same.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I couldn't fix the chair and had to get a new one. That's 2 broken chairs in the garage now.
I've been knitting but it looks like it's about twice as big as it should be. I measured the gauge and calculated the math and it's all right. It just looks HUGE. And I think I'm going to have to get more yarn. Lucky me this is acrylic with no dye lot.
I guess I should go to bed now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I finished my sampler stitch wrap/scarf. I knew I was going to be a little bit short of yarn but didn't want to buy another skein just to finish off so I omitted a few garter stitch rows but still ran out of yarn on the cast off, so........I threaded the end through the last cast off stitch to 'lock' it then picked up the loop again and just kept passing stitch over stitch until I got to the end. Then I snipped off a few inches of the cast-on end and threaded it through my final cast off loop, tied it and darned the ends in. I don't think you can see where the real cast off stops, what do you think? Dunno if all that makes sense!!


Beautiful. I can't see a difference at all so whatever you did worked.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well girls we've had a nice day...we've just chilled out, had coffee, Ate and had coffee, shopped and had coffee. I thought I was chilled until I've just seen DH meddle with my phone again. I'm trying hard to keep my patience girls, but he sure is heading for a bloody lamping.....
> 
> I treat myself to a cardigan today as I may just need one for an evening, and I bought a purse.
> 
> He has gone in the bath now.....peace at last........he argues about everything, haha, if I say one thing he says another.....I'm climbing the wall....hahaha. Thank god for my happy pills."..I'm going to try and leave purley a pm.


Enjoy the peace.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I don't blame you at all I shop when I am in those kind of moods also, I still have not ordered any Ice yarns I am determined to do so though.
> Hope you have a better day!


I've ordered from them a couple of times. Once I had to pay duties and once I didn't. The colours were beautiful. Even better than what I saw on the monitor. One yarn smelled a little like vinegar, but it aired out quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.
> 
> Here's the latest photos from France..


That lower picture is a keeper. Definitely frame it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to bed now.
Night all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think Hawaii has 70'F most of the time. Too bad they have volcanos.


IDK what 72 is in Centigrade is, but Darwin ids always 32°C, but extremely humid in the wet season, and beautiful in the dry season. The only other problems are the crocodiles, the Man O'War Jellyfish and the Cyclones - looks like there are downfalls in the weather stakes, all over the place 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.
> 
> Here's the latest photos from France..


What a beautiful family, now all you need is all photo of mum, dad and the 3 children, and that will make a series of wonderful photos xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purple....I hope E is ok poor son....I bet he hurts. Give him a hug from me.


DD rang me last night and said he had forgotten that he was giving a piano recital at school. He had done no practice over the week end!! Anyway he played the Flintstones theme tune perfectly and it was a nice distraction before today. Have not rung him this morning, they have to take him to the hospital at mid day and hope to be home with him this evening. I have everything crossed that I possibly could without falling over.

We will be picking up LM this evening and then staying the night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morningfrom a cloudy and windy Surrey. Bet Susan is glad she is in Florida. She certainly sounds on good form.

I've promised myself that I will tidy my craft room today as since I've come back from holiday everything has just been flung in there and I can't even see the table!

Hope everyone is well and keeping warm or cool as appropriate. Luv n hugs to you all. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Like the Elizabeth Zimmerman sewn bind off? I can't tell the difference and love the colors -- I'm partial to the blues.


Aha, the designer used a 'sewn bind-off' but I didn't know what it was. I thought I'd invented it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> IDK what 72 is in Centigrade is, but Darwin ids always 32°C, but extremely humid in the wet season, and beautiful in the dry season. The only other problems are the crocodiles, the Man O'War Jellyfish and the Cyclones - looks like there are downfalls in the weather stakes, all over the place 😕


Hmmmm, think I'll stay in the cold!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aha, the designer used a 'sewn bind-off' but I didn't know what it was. I thought I'd invented it!! :lol: :lol:


Good morning Honey, if you didn't know about it then you invented it! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> DD rang me last night and said he had forgotten that he was giving a piano recital at school. He had done no practice over the week end!! Anyway he played the Flintstones theme tune perfectly and it was a nice distraction before today. Have not rung him this morning, they have to take him to the hospital at mid day and hope to be home with him this evening. I have everything crossed that I possibly could without falling over.
> 
> We will be picking up LM this evening and then staying the night.


Good morning!!! I have every thing crossed too and good for him playing the Flintstones!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning!!! I have every thing crossed too and good for him playing the Flintstones!! xxx


Thank you, the Flintstones is one of his exam peaces.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Honey, if you didn't know about it then you invented it! xx


Yay!! I need to go and block it a bit and find my next project - or I suppose I could dig out my White Lies Heirloom Lace jacket....... :| :shock: :evil:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You did---invention is just a personal "aha" moment even if someone else had that aha moment too!



London Girl said:


> Aha, the designer used a 'sewn bind-off' but I didn't know what it was. I thought I'd invented it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, the Flintstones is one of his exam peaces.


Sounds good....we had two teachers dress up as Wilma and Betty from the Flinstones and the 3rd graders didn't know who they were!! Need to build pop culture icons into our curriculum.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> DD rang me last night and said he had forgotten that he was giving a piano recital at school. He had done no practice over the week end!! Anyway he played the Flintstones theme tune perfectly and it was a nice distraction before today. Have not rung him this morning, they have to take him to the hospital at mid day and hope to be home with him this evening. I have everything crossed that I possibly could without falling over.
> 
> We will be picking up LM this evening and then staying the night.


I'll be thinking of all of you today. Hope it all goes well! Love and hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morningfrom a cloudy and windy Surrey. Bet Susan is glad she is in Florida. She certainly sounds on good form.
> 
> I've promised myself that I will tidy my craft room today as since I've come back from holiday everything has just been flung in there and I can't even see the table!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and keeping warm or cool as appropriate. Luv n hugs to you all. xxxx


It's cold here this morning, too (34F). Supposed to get windy here later today, too.  Good day to stay in and knit. Have to go out this morning with Mr Ric and take all that steel we loaded into the back of the truck to be sold. Oh fun! Will be glad to have that project finished!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:45 am ET and 11'C (52'F)and SUNNY. Perfect weather to go to the town park for the Remembrance Day ceremony. All the veterans will have marched there by now. The ceremony is too long, I really don't care who is laying what wreath. I go for the part with the bugler and the moment of silence and the bag pipe playing. Those are more meaningful to me than corporations laying wreaths. So I'll be leaving soon.
Happy Veteran's Day to our American friends.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls....slept my full twelve hours. It's 10am now.....don't know what we are doing today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got something to tell you...

Yesterday we got some fruit juice and cereal and milk and a few nibbles for the room as it's got a fridge and a microwave in it...Albert loves his fruity loops when he comes here (sad I know). Well.. We bought the milk etc and then when we came back to the room we realised we had nothing to put them into or even eat with. Haha. We shall have to go and buy a bowl and spoon..how thick can two people get eh?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:45 am ET and 11'C (52'F)and SUNNY. Perfect weather to go to the town park for the Remembrance Day ceremony. All the veterans will have marched there by now. The ceremony is too long, I really don't care who is laying what wreath. I go for the part with the bugler and the moment of silence and the bag pipe playing. Those are more meaningful to me than corporations laying wreaths. So I'll be leaving soon.
> Happy Veteran's Day to our American friends.


Happy Remembrance Day to you, Nitzi! I don't blame you a bit for only wanting to see parts of the ceremony. I hope you have a good day!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got something to tell you...
> 
> Yesterday we got some fruit juice and cereal and milk and a few nibbles for the room as it's got a fridge and a microwave in it...Albert loves his fruity loops when he comes here (sad I know). Well.. We bought the milk etc and then when we came back to the room we realised we had nothing to put them into or even eat with. Haha. We shall have to go and buy a bowl and spoon..how thick can two people get eh?


I love Florida and i wish so much that i were there with you right now !!!  Okay it really really stinks that you are here in the same Country and i still haven't seen you in person to give you the biggest hug ever !!!!

We like the fruit loops too 

Purple , gorgeous gorgeous family .. the new edition is just as gorgeous as the rest 

Purly love i envy you so much right now ! Love you ! the two of you will have to just hug each other bunches for the rest of us.

I've missed some things on here . . . i know i saw something or other of well wishes ? I hope that everyone is doing ok ...

I go for another round of shots in the neck this week , seems the bone spur in there has hooked itself into a bundle of nerves so i am not having much fun with that .
I go Thursday so here is hoping that it works 

I love you all and have not gotten to say it to each of ya individually , but there it is ... Hello all , Love ya !! 

XOXOXO

back soon i hope

Oh P.S. ds got a job at the local grocery store in the deli  and he got himself a used car , its really very nice too


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Believe me chrissy, some days you'll wish you were picking him up at the station


I know that, I've already told him I'm joining some clubs, to get out more! He is going to find things to do too, I'm not having hi from mum watch TV all day! He has a massive model railway collection so that is one project for him. So pleased the weather is warm & the coffee in abundance, that makes life easier. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I love Florida and i wish so much that i were there with you right now !!!  Okay it really really stinks that you are here in the same Country and i still haven't seen you in person to give you the biggest hug ever !!!!
> 
> We like the fruit loops too
> 
> ...


Go Mr E!!! I would LOVE a job on a deli counter, especially in the one in Market Fresh!!!!
Love you too girlie, hope they can help with that nasty little bone spur!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just to let you know that gs has had his surgery and they are now on the way home. Spoke to him and he said he is fine, but DD says he is very drowsy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Drowsy is good....hope he sleeps well - that helps the healing process. Hope he's not in too much pain....glad surgery went okay.



PurpleFi said:


> Just to let you know that gs has had his surgery and they are now on the way home. Spoke to him and he said he is fine, but DD says he is very drowsy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Believe me chrissy, some days you'll wish you were picking him up at the station


Trust me; she's right!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Honey, if you didn't know about it then you invented it! xx


You just cannot patent it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm worn out now, but the services are almost over. One more little one on Sunday for the Warbirds Memorial. I have been amazed at how good the weather has been, other than a bit of rain this morning. After the Service I met my Army ladies in the Cafe and warmed myself up a bit.

The most beautiful wreath at our War Memorial was made by the ladies from the Wool Bar (where Purple, Londy, Lifeline and Chris went with me). Hundreds of knitted and crocheted poppies and a few laurel leaves, perfectly put together in a wreath. I popped in there today to congratulate them. I did take a photo, but I only had my Nokia, and don't know how to get it online! If I can learn how and find any cable I need I'll show you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let you know that gs has had his surgery and they are now on the way home. Spoke to him and he said he is fine, but DD says he is very drowsy.


That's good cos hopefully by the time he is wide awake, any pain will have disappeared!! So glad it went well, big hugs from his Aunty Londy! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I received two invitations this week. Alan's eldest grandson is getting married on 2nd April (finally!); and I have an invitation to the Shrieval Dinner. That means the Sheriff's dinner, or in this case the High Sheriff. You know what that means, don't you? Another new outfit, as my dresses worn to the Garden Parties are patterned summer dresses. Plus, a dinner jacket suit for Alan! The dinner is in February, so whatever I get will do for the dinner and the wedding. It's going to be another good year!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have found one suitable dress, but it is purple with silver beading, which is not really my colour. I think I need to make a very fine shawl to wear to the dinner, so need to know what colour to make. I could play safe and go for silver, but I already have the silver/grey cape, which would be too heavy and not so easy to fling off. I might possibly be able to finally make my green suit instead. Thinking......... (which, let's face it, is the best bit!)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good cos hopefully by the time he is wide awake, any pain will have disappeared!! So glad it went well, big hugs from his Aunty Londy! xxxx


and from me. I'm glad it's over and he can relax.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

GS home, well dosed up on pain killers so he's quite spaced out.. tried to pick a fight with the nurse in recovery so l guess he's ok. Will be staying here tonight so ee can look after him tomorrow. LM ha s bern quiet concerned about him but not enough to stop being rude to him.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GS home, well dosed up on pain killers so he's quite spaced out.. tried to pick a fight with the nurse in recovery so l guess he's ok. Will be staying here tonight so ee can look after him tomorrow. LM ha s bern quiet concerned about him but not enough to stop being rude to him.


Hope he's not feeling too bad tomorrow, and that he gets a good night tonight...I always say sleep is the best medicine :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I finished my sampler stitch wrap/scarf. I knew I was going to be a little bit short of yarn but didn't want to buy another skein just to finish off so I omitted a few garter stitch rows but still ran out of yarn on the cast off, so........I threaded the end through the last cast off stitch to 'lock' it then picked up the loop again and just kept passing stitch over stitch until I got to the end. Then I snipped off a few inches of the cast-on end and threaded it through my final cast off loop, tied it and darned the ends in. I don't think you can see where the real cast off stops, what do you think? Dunno if all that makes sense!!


I love it and I can not tell the difference!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> IDK what 72 is in Centigrade is, but Darwin ids always 32°C, but extremely humid in the wet season, and beautiful in the dry season. The only other problems are the crocodiles, the Man O'War Jellyfish and the Cyclones - looks like there are downfalls in the weather stakes, all over the place 😕


it is around 23 C by my conversion chart which I can handle all the time!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got something to tell you...
> 
> Yesterday we got some fruit juice and cereal and milk and a few nibbles for the room as it's got a fridge and a microwave in it...Albert loves his fruity loops when he comes here (sad I know). Well.. We bought the milk etc and then when we came back to the room we realised we had nothing to put them into or even eat with. Haha. We shall have to go and buy a bowl and spoon..how thick can two people get eh?


Michael loves Fruit Loops.....we all have done that so don't feel bad at all!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Go Mr E!!! I would LOVE a job on a deli counter, especially in the one in Market Fresh!!!!
> 
> That was such a nice deli wasn't it!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let you know that gs has had his surgery and they are now on the way home. Spoke to him and he said he is fine, but DD says he is very drowsy.


((((((BIG HUGS))))))


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GS home, well dosed up on pain killers so he's quite spaced out.. tried to pick a fight with the nurse in recovery so l guess he's ok. Will be staying here tonight so ee can look after him tomorrow. LM ha s bern quiet concerned about him but not enough to stop being rude to him.


That will be siblings for you!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

DD had to go see her neurologist this morning other than her not drinking enough water to prevent kidney stones she is doing really good, only had enough of a wait to literally make one stitch on the hem of the sweater that I am trying to finish, I don't have the baby tonight so hopefully will finish it except for the buttons and then I need to make the sleeves on the little blue one and find buttons for it and they will finally be done.

It is 63 F here right now but it is going to drop into the thirties over the next few days......

Hope you all are staying warm or cool whichever applies, GS hope your DH has stopped driving you around the bend and you are enjoying the Florida sunshine

love and hugs to all
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let you know that gs has had his surgery and they are now on the way home. Spoke to him and he said he is fine, but DD says he is very drowsy.


That's good that you heard from them and drowsy is good, too. Hopefully he'll sleep for awhile.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is that where you went to get all the picnic items for your wonderful time by the river? I heard it was such a wonderful experience!!



binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Go Mr E!!! I would LOVE a job on a deli counter, especially in the one in Market Fresh!!!!
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have found one suitable dress, but it is purple with silver beading, which is not really my colour. I think I need to make a very fine shawl to wear to the dinner, so need to know what colour to make. I could play safe and go for silver, but I already have the silver/grey cape, which would be too heavy and not so easy to fling off. I might possibly be able to finally make my green suit instead. Thinking......... (which, let's face it, is the best bit!)


I have a thin, off-white pashmena that you are very welcome to borrow!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GS home, well dosed up on pain killers so he's quite spaced out.. tried to pick a fight with the nurse in recovery so l guess he's ok. Will be staying here tonight so ee can look after him tomorrow. LM ha s bern quiet concerned about him but not enough to stop being rude to him.


That's my girl!!! Love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD had to go see her neurologist this morning other than her not drinking enough water to prevent kidney stones she is doing really good, only had enough of a wait to literally make one stitch on the hem of the sweater that I am trying to finish, I don't have the baby tonight so hopefully will finish it except for the buttons and then I need to make the sleeves on the little blue one and find buttons for it and they will finally be done.
> 
> It is 63 F here right now but it is going to drop into the thirties over the next few days......
> 
> ...


Hi Lisa, don't forget pics of your knitting when it's done! I did no knitting tonight as I have nothing on the needles that I can do while watching tV, must put that right tomorrow!!
Typical November weather here, quite cold, a bit windy and damp at times but I still love the variations we have in our weather, can't do a lot of heat!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that where you went to get all the picnic items for your wonderful time by the river? I heard it was such a wonderful experience!!


Yes it was! Don't think we have anything here like it, everything was so fresh, delicious and beautifully displayed! I'm off to bed now, night night all, lotsa love xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let you know that gs has had his surgery and they are now on the way home. Spoke to him and he said he is fine, but DD says he is very drowsy.


He will need lots of cuddles Grandma!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Trust me; she's right!


I know I have been warned by everyone who knows him, it's not going to be easy, at least he won't have to commute for over 5 hours every day. They are changing the trains on our line to LONDON so it would have been longer.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, sitting at Starbucks in the evening. 6.30. Everybody here is being a yup paso I thought I would be too. We have had a fantastic day today.

We went to a theme park...can you believe it. Hollywood studios. We took it so easy, and they gave me a special pass so as I need not stand in line, because of my disability, I can't stand long. So I show them my pass, they mark it, and then I go back in an hour. So it seems like I've been queuing an hour without the wait inline....wonderful.

I'm enjoying myself so much girls. The weather has been wonderful today. I'm missing you all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, sitting at Starbucks in the evening. 6.30. Everybody here is being a yup paso I thought I would be too. We have had a fantastic day today.

We went to a theme park...can you believe it. Hollywood studios. We took it so easy, and they gave me a special pass so as I need not stand in line, because of my disability, I can't stand long. So I show them my pass, they mark it, and then I go back in an hour. So it seems like I've been queuing an hour without the wait inline....wonderful.

I'm enjoying myself so much girls. The weather has been wonderful today. I'm missing you all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I love Florida and i wish so much that i were there with you right now !!!  Okay it really really stinks that you are here in the same Country and i still haven't seen you in person to give you the biggest hug ever !!!!
> 
> We like the fruit loops too
> 
> ...


Well done to ds I'm so proud of him, especially with the car too. It's good to see him I dependant.

I wish we could see you too, links....but your country is so big...maybe one day....I enjoyed the photos I saw of you and binky. I felt like a cuddle too. Love you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Trust me; she's right!


Hi say...you are late? Are you ok?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> DD had to go see her neurologist this morning other than her not drinking enough water to prevent kidney stones she is doing really good, only had enough of a wait to literally make one stitch on the hem of the sweater that I am trying to finish, I don't have the baby tonight so hopefully will finish it except for the buttons and then I need to make the sleeves on the little blue one and find buttons for it and they will finally be done.
> 
> It is 63 F here right now but it is going to drop into the thirties over the next few days......
> 
> ...


He's stopped driving me daft...for today anyway...hahaha...I think I'm spaced out.....on coffee.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls, just got back to Ocala tonight.So very tired. Susan if you see this message I sent you a private message. We will meet up. I am sorry have not had time yet to red all the back chatter but I will. I have like 40 pages or so to catch up on. Hope everyone has been well. I have missed you all so very much. I am setting here at 6:40 pm waiting for our dinner to finish baking. We are starved. I will be back on a little later. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just got back to Ocala tonight.So very tired. Susan if you see this message I sent you a private message. We will meet up. I am sorry have not had time yet to red all the back chatter but I will. I have like 40 pages or so to catch up on. Hope everyone has been well. I have missed you all so very much. I am setting here at 6:40 pm waiting for our dinner to finish baking. We are starved. I will be back on a little later. Love and hugs to all. Purly


Just you take your time bonny lass....there's plenty of it.....nice to have you home. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know I have been warned by everyone who knows him, it's not going to be easy, at least he won't have to commute for over 5 hours every day. They are changing the trains on our line to LONDON so it would have been longer.


Five hours each day?!!! That's an awful commute! Sounds like you have some good plans for how you will handle his retiring.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, sitting at Starbucks in the evening. 6.30. Everybody here is being a yup paso I thought I would be too. We have had a fantastic day today.
> 
> We went to a theme park...can you believe it. Hollywood studios. We took it so easy, and they gave me a special pass so as I need not stand in line, because of my disability, I can't stand long. So I show them my pass, they mark it, and then I go back in an hour. So it seems like I've been queuing an hour without the wait inline....wonderful.
> 
> I'm enjoying myself so much girls. The weather has been wonderful today. I'm missing you all.


What a great day! So glad you're enjoying yourselves!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just got back to Ocala tonight.So very tired. Susan if you see this message I sent you a private message. We will meet up. I am sorry have not had time yet to red all the back chatter but I will. I have like 40 pages or so to catch up on. Hope everyone has been well. I have missed you all so very much. I am setting here at 6:40 pm waiting for our dinner to finish baking. We are starved. I will be back on a little later. Love and hugs to all. Purly


Glad you made it back. Hope you can relax a bit and get some well-deserved rest now!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad you're loving your trip!!!



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, sitting at Starbucks in the evening. 6.30. Everybody here is being a yup paso I thought I would be too. We have had a fantastic day today.
> 
> We went to a theme park...can you believe it. Hollywood studios. We took it so easy, and they gave me a special pass so as I need not stand in line, because of my disability, I can't stand long. So I show them my pass, they mark it, and then I go back in an hour. So it seems like I've been queuing an hour without the wait inline....wonderful.
> 
> I'm enjoying myself so much girls. The weather has been wonderful today. I'm missing you all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning to anyone who is still on. You seem to have lovely fine weather, and I am again dressed in warm clothes, cos the weather has turned a**e about, and is cold again.
> 
> Londy .. those pants look good on DGS, no surprise that he wouled wear them
> 
> ...


It's a dangerous time. People were putting razer blades and bad things in candy. Cars were hit with eggs ruining the finish unless removed promptly. Older kids take younger kids candy bags. It's expensive for people with not much money. Falls over long costumes or masks interfere with vision. Cars hit kids running in the road. If you don't have it I'd say don't start it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Gorgeous pics, looking scary, then snuggly!!! Sorry about your shawl but if it's worth doing............!


My swester is a disaster. Very short tho I measured as they said. Neckline is way too wide possibly due to yarn that gives. Or to knitter who had no idea what was happening in the crazy pattern. I thought to decrease by pleating at the neckline by decreasing three stitches together but friend thinks it might look baggy. I'm considering putting it all into its ball state and making something else with it. It was doomed from the start. I'm considering it a learning experience. I learned if you can't afford the yarn don't buy the pattern. And get a pattern from a company not a person who made it. The pattern just didn't explain so I understood. Maybe I'm just thick. 
I've been in the dumps since Sunday. Yesterday was better tho. I saw the movie "big hero 6" which I thought was a kids movie but I liked it. Quite entertaining. There was a car accident a city away and a woman 31 weeks pregnant died. Not heard if the Bsby died. I thought they could save babies even if the mom died. 4 people were taken to the hospital. I'm so affected by bad news even tho its not someone I know. Mom use to say I was too sensitive and needed to toughen up. She was right I think. 
My friiend gave me her left over christmas cards since she can't send them again to people she sent to last year. She is so nice to me. I was going to give her my billy crystal CDs which I thought were in the car but they weren't. Just found them on the shelf under my stand by the sofa. I'll give them next time I see her. My dog got chicken bones a few days ago. I'm hoping they will pass. She also broke my favorite plastic bowl into big pieces. My son thinks I'll get a sale on washers on black Friday but I saw one I like 4.1 cubic feet and whirlpool my brand. I don't want to hurt his feelings by not listening to him but I think the price $375 was very good. It had the dials and was an older model but I think the new ones with computer chips can be expensive to repair. Still if a Deal looks too good to be true it probably isnt true. nd there might be good sales on black Friday. I'm bad on making decisions as you can
see. Time to clean the frig for garbage pick up tomorrow. Don't feel like it but it's late so here I go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 6'C (43'F). It was raining but it is just windy now. Yesterday was 16'C (63'F). The temperature will be dropping to 3'C (37'F) this afternoon and staying there for most of the next week. We were out in short sleeves yesterday without jackets. It was lovely.
The Remembrance Day ceremony was well attended. Both the Town Park and the River park across the road were filled with people. The ceremony was too much for 2 veterans. There were lots of police and Emergency Medical people at the site and the veterans were looked after right away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls, just got back to Ocala tonight.So very tired. Susan if you see this message I sent you a private message. We will meet up. I am sorry have not had time yet to red all the back chatter but I will. I have like 40 pages or so to catch up on. Hope everyone has been well. I have missed you all so very much. I am setting here at 6:40 pm waiting for our dinner to finish baking. We are starved. I will be back on a little later. Love and hugs to all. Purly


It must feel good to be back. I'll talk to you later when you are all caught up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, sitting at Starbucks in the evening. 6.30. Everybody here is being a yup paso I thought I would be too. We have had a fantastic day today.
> 
> We went to a theme park...can you believe it. Hollywood studios. We took it so easy, and they gave me a special pass so as I need not stand in line, because of my disability, I can't stand long. So I show them my pass, they mark it, and then I go back in an hour. So it seems like I've been queuing an hour without the wait inline....wonderful.
> 
> I'm enjoying myself so much girls. The weather has been wonderful today. I'm missing you all.


I'm glad you are enjoying yourself. Soak in all the warm weather.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! 
Purly, so glad you back safe with us again, we missed you! Get lots of rest now! xxx
Susan, sounds like you're having a good time, I'm so glad, go easy on the coffee though, maybe try a decaf?!! Give my best to DH! xxx
Polly, sorry you're getting upset about other stuff but you can't change the way you are. If you've been sensitive since you were little, IDK how you would change that now. Also sorry the sweater didn't turn out well. Never mind, it kept your hands busy for a while and that's the great thing about what we do, if we don't like it, we can re-used the yarn. Pay once and amuse yourself with it as many times as you like!!!xxx
Xiang, any sign of those babies yet? You must be overwhelmed with excitement, still have everything crossed! xxx
Purple, hope LM was good last night and DS is feeling as good as new!xxx
We're just off for lunch and to the cinema now to see Mr Turner, catch you all later, love and hugs to all!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know I have been warned by everyone who knows him, it's not going to be easy, at least he won't have to commute for over 5 hours every day. They are changing the trains on our line to LONDON so it would have been longer.


I thought my 2 hour commute was bad. That's awful.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 6'C (43'F). It was raining but it is just windy now. Yesterday was 16'C (63'F). The temperature will be dropping to 3'C (37'F) this afternoon and staying there for most of the next week. We were out in short sleeves yesterday without jackets. It was lovely.
> The Remembrance Day ceremony was well attended. Both the Town Park and the River park across the road were filled with people. The ceremony was too much for 2 veterans. There were lots of police and Emergency Medical people at the site and the veterans were looked after right away.


Good morning dear!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a thin, off-white pashmena that you are very welcome to borrow!


I'll bear that in mind! Thanks for the offer. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I haven't half caught up but I need to go. I have to haul the bins out for garbage pickup.

Lifeline, LondonChris and Linky, I wish you less pain.
GSusan and Purly, I hope you can meet soon. Hugs all around.
Purple, your GS sounds like he'll be fine after resting.

Happy knitting and have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, sitting at Starbucks in the evening. 6.30. Everybody here is being a yup paso I thought I would be too. We have had a fantastic day today.
> 
> We went to a theme park...can you believe it. Hollywood studios. We took it so easy, and they gave me a special pass so as I need not stand in line, because of my disability, I can't stand long. So I show them my pass, they mark it, and then I go back in an hour. So it seems like I've been queuing an hour without the wait inline....wonderful.
> 
> I'm enjoying myself so much girls. The weather has been wonderful today. I'm missing you all.


That's much fairer system than simply letting you go in in front of everyone. Clever idea.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi say...you are late? Are you ok?


Busy week Susan. Thank heavens I only have the Warbirds ceremony left, then it's all downhill to Christmas. Yeah! If I could only persuade DH to take a holiday with me...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and 6'C (43'F). It was raining but it is just windy now. Yesterday was 16'C (63'F). The temperature will be dropping to 3'C (37'F) this afternoon and staying there for most of the next week. We were out in short sleeves yesterday without jackets. It was lovely.
> The Remembrance Day ceremony was well attended. Both the Town Park and the River park across the road were filled with people. The ceremony was too much for 2 veterans. There were lots of police and Emergency Medical people at the site and the veterans were looked after right away.


Here it is always the cadets who faint, not the veterans, who are used to it. When I trained cadets I always took Mars bars for the ones who hadn't had breakfast!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

DS brought the boys round yesterday evening, so I could get them to school this morning. They had to wake me up! Sarah never went to Wales after all, as she is very poorly. So she is (I hope) tucked up warm getting better. I shall collect the boys and bring them back here again. When DS gets home he can see how things are. They will now go down to Wales together Friday evening, so I shall have the boys for the weekend.

Rained this morning, but it's a lovely day here now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> He's stopped driving me daft...for today anyway...hahaha...I think I'm spaced out.....on coffee.....


So happy you are finally enjoying yourselves. Continue to ask for help, that's what you are entitled to do. Lots of love


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Hope you are all ok. I don't know what we will be up to today, but I hope to be more restful. Haha. We shall go and have coffee somewhere to decide...it's only 9.40 so there's no rush.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Hope you are all ok. I don't know what we will be up to today, but I hope to be more restful. Haha. We shall go and have coffee somewhere to decide...it's only 9.40 so there's no rush.


Good morning! It's 3 o'clock here, and I'm chilling.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from DDs house. We stayed last night. GS slept well and has been managing yoghurts and spaghetti hoops today. Still looks like he has been in a fight, but he is not complaining. 
Been knitting Ylea a little doll and then going to collect LM from school.
Off to WI AGM this evening so l will take my knitting.

Hope everyone is ok. Xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes it was! Don't think we have anything here like it, everything was so fresh, delicious and beautifully displayed! I'm off to bed now, night night all, lotsa love xxxxx


It was nice :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from DDs house. We stayed last night. GS slept well and has been managing yoghurts and spaghetti hoops today. Still looks like he has been in a fight, but he is not complaining.
> Been knitting Ylea a little doll and then going to collect LM from school.
> Off to WI AGM this evening so l will take my knitting.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xx


So glad GS is doing well. So great you and Mr P are available to help them out. Enjoy your WI meeting tonight.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!
> Purly, so glad you back safe with us again, we missed you! Get lots of rest now! xxx
> Susan, sounds like you're having a good time, I'm so glad, go easy on the coffee though, maybe try a decaf?!! Give my best to DH! xxx
> Polly, sorry you're getting upset about other stuff but you can't change the way you are. If you've been sensitive since you were little, IDK how you would change that now. Also sorry the sweater didn't turn out well. Never mind, it kept your hands busy for a while and that's the great thing about what we do, if we don't like it, we can re-used the yarn. Pay once and amuse yourself with it as many times as you like!!!xxx
> ...


Do let me know how you liked mr. Turner as I plan to see it at some point.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DS brought the boys round yesterday evening, so I could get them to school this morning. They had to wake me up! Sarah never went to Wales after all, as she is very poorly. So she is (I hope) tucked up warm getting better. I shall collect the boys and bring them back here again. When DS gets home he can see how things are. They will now go down to Wales together Friday evening, so I shall have the boys for the weekend.
> 
> Rained this morning, but it's a lovely day here now.


Enjoy your time with the kids this weekend Saxy and I really hope you can have a holiday, if not with DH, go on your own!!! xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Had a miserable night last night. Our Ms. Daisy had me up to go outside twice. It was very chilly here in th 30's somewhere I believe. I have been up since 3:30 AM. tHEN SHE HAD AN UPSET TUMMY. i THINK ALL THIS MOVING BACK ANd FORTH HAS GOTTeN TO HER. I FEEL BAD FOR HER. sHE GOT STUNG BY A WASP ON THE PAD OF HER FOOT AND WE ENDED UP TAKING HER TO ER VET AT MIDNIGHT IN fORT mYERS. SHE WAS IN SEVERE PAIN AND WAS HAVING A REACTION TO STING. tHEY GAVE HER TWO INJECTIONS AND SHE HAS RECOVERED FROM THAT, BUT dh WAS CARRYING HER IN AND HE FELL OVER A CURB HE DID NOT SEE AND LANDED FACE DOWN, BUT HELD ON TO OUR FURBABY. hE REALLY SKINNED HIS ONE KNEE UP BADLY. I just realized I was writing in capital letters so please forgive as I am not re writting it. I am too tired today to know what I am doing. Susan and I are meeting up on Saturday with our hubbies, Just can't wait to see them. Suppose to go out with DSIL and DBIL for dinner tonight. I hope I feel better by then. Will be going back to Fort Myers on the 2oth to finish(hopefully) things up. I just want to get my house in order here in Ocala. I have read some chatter, but still more to go. Congrats on new grand baby Purple. Lovely name they gave her and love the pics of your son's children.
Please forgive my messy message. Hopefully I'll do better tomorrow. Love to all. It is so good to be back. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Had a miserable night last night. Our Ms. Daisy had me up to go outside twice. It was very chilly here in th 30's somewhere I believe. I have been up since 3:30 AM. tHEN SHE HAD AN UPSET TUMMY. i THINK ALL THIS MOVING BACK ANd FORTH HAS GOTTeN TO HER. I FEEL BAD FOR HER. sHE GOT STUNG BY A WASP ON THE PAD OF HER FOOT AND WE ENDED UP TAKING HER TO ER VET AT MIDNIGHT IN fORT mYERS. SHE WAS IN SEVERE PAIN AND WAS HAVING A REACTION TO STING. tHEY GAVE HER TWO INJECTIONS AND SHE HAS RECOVERED FROM THAT, BUT dh WAS CARRYING HER IN AND HE FELL OVER A CURB HE DID NOT SEE AND LANDED FACE DOWN, BUT HELD ON TO OUR FURBABY. hE REALLY SKINNED HIS ONE KNEE UP BADLY. I just realized I was writing in capital letters so please forgive as I am not re writting it. I am too tired today to know what I am doing. Susan and I are meeting up on Saturday with our hubbies, Just can't wait to see them. Suppose to go out with DSIL and DBIL for dinner tonight. I hope I feel better by then. Will be going back to Fort Myers on the 2oth to finish(hopefully) things up. I just want to get my house in order here in Ocala. I have read some chatter, but still more to go. Congrats on new grand baby Purple. Lovely name they gave her and love the pics of your son's children.
> Please forgive my messy message. Hopefully I'll do better tomorrow. Love to all. It is so good to be back. Purly


Oh, Purly. I'm so sorry you've had to deal with all that! I hope you can get a nap this afternoon and catch up on some much needed rest! That is so fun that you and Susan have set a date to meet up! Hugs to both of you!!!!

Please take care! Gentle and healing hugs coming your way. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Hope you are all ok. I don't know what we will be up to today, but I hope to be more restful. Haha. We shall go and have coffee somewhere to decide...it's only 9.40 so there's no rush.


Hope you had whatever you do/did.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Purly. I'm so sorry you've had to deal with all that! I hope you can get a nap this afternoon and catch up on some much needed rest! That is so fun that you and Susan have set a date to meet up! Hugs to both of you!!!!
> 
> Please take care! Gentle and healing hugs coming your way. xxxooo


.......and from me too! Lots of love


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from DDs house. We stayed last night. GS slept well and has been managing yoghurts and spaghetti hoops today. Still looks like he has been in a fight, but he is not complaining.
> Been knitting Ylea a little doll and then going to collect LM from school.
> Off to WI AGM this evening so l will take my knitting.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xx


Pleased your GS is ok. Yoghurt & spaghetti hoops sound just right. My DD is having a couple of wisdom teeth out next week. According to her she will be fine not being " knocked out". I will go with her & probably help with boys the next day. I shall tell her about your GS's diet plan!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purly -- sending you hugs and prayers for you, DH and your little furbaby. Hope everyone is fine soon and that you have some great days for visiting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls....I'm sitting in Starbucks at celebration having coffee.....we've had a shopping day today. I've bought a winters coat for myself and 3 new tops. It's such value for money here. I am so much enjoying myself.

I believe purley might be phoning me at the hotel tonight, I'm looking forward tout. BUT.....we are having another meet up on Saturday....we,ll have lunch and a lovely time together. The DHS get on so well too....


I. Shall catch up for a while.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Do let me know how you liked mr. Turner as I plan to see it at some point.


Erm.......two and a half hours was way too much. The scenery was beautiful and it all looked authentic but, honestly, not my cup of te, I gave it 5/10!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Had a miserable night last night. Our Ms. Daisy had me up to go outside twice. It was very chilly here in th 30's somewhere I believe. I have been up since 3:30 AM. tHEN SHE HAD AN UPSET TUMMY. i THINK ALL THIS MOVING BACK ANd FORTH HAS GOTTeN TO HER. I FEEL BAD FOR HER. sHE GOT STUNG BY A WASP ON THE PAD OF HER FOOT AND WE ENDED UP TAKING HER TO ER VET AT MIDNIGHT IN fORT mYERS. SHE WAS IN SEVERE PAIN AND WAS HAVING A REACTION TO STING. tHEY GAVE HER TWO INJECTIONS AND SHE HAS RECOVERED FROM THAT, BUT dh WAS CARRYING HER IN AND HE FELL OVER A CURB HE DID NOT SEE AND LANDED FACE DOWN, BUT HELD ON TO OUR FURBABY. hE REALLY SKINNED HIS ONE KNEE UP BADLY. I just realized I was writing in capital letters so please forgive as I am not re writting it. I am too tired today to know what I am doing. Susan and I are meeting up on Saturday with our hubbies, Just can't wait to see them. Suppose to go out with DSIL and DBIL for dinner tonight. I hope I feel better by then. Will be going back to Fort Myers on the 2oth to finish(hopefully) things up. I just want to get my house in order here in Ocala. I have read some chatter, but still more to go. Congrats on new grand baby Purple. Lovely name they gave her and love the pics of your son's children.
> Please forgive my messy message. Hopefully I'll do better tomorrow. Love to all. It is so good to be back. Purly


Love and hugs to you both dear, so sorry things aren't right but you just sound really, _really_ tired. Catch up on your rest and all will be fine. Hope K's knee heals up quickly, bless him! xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls....I'm sitting in Starbucks at celebration having coffee.....we've had a shopping day today. I've bought a winters coat for myself and 3 new tops. It's such value for money here. I am so much enjoying myself.
> 
> I believe purley might be phoning me at the hotel tonight, I'm looking forward tout. BUT.....we are having another meet up on Saturday....we,ll have lunch and a lovely time together. The DHS get on so well too....
> 
> I. Shall catch up for a while.


Sounds like a really good day today, Susan! So glad you are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm thinking that you may have been shopping at Bealls? I always made at least one shopping trip to this chain of stores when I was at my Mom's when she was still with us and lived in Sun City Center, FL.



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls....I'm sitting in Starbucks at celebration having coffee.....we've had a shopping day today. I've bought a winters coat for myself and 3 new tops. It's such value for money here. I am so much enjoying myself.
> 
> I believe purley might be phoning me at the hotel tonight, I'm looking forward tout. BUT.....we are having another meet up on Saturday....we,ll have lunch and a lovely time together. The DHS get on so well too....
> 
> I. Shall catch up for a while.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi girls...I'm settled on my bed now absolutely shattered. We've had another good day.

Purley...I'm so sorry for you bad luck with things. I'll hug you on Saturday, it feels great to say that...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi rookie....I was in beales the other day but didn't buy anything. I got my coat from burlingtons and my tops from sears....I'm set up now for the winter. I've had a few new tops lately....they will come in handy when us UK girls have a meet up........

The weathers been hot today but very comfortable. Much better than august. Have a brilliant night, I'm going to read now. Love Susan x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Had a miserable night last night. Our Ms. Daisy had me up to go outside twice. It was very chilly here in th 30's somewhere I believe. I have been up since 3:30 AM. tHEN SHE HAD AN UPSET TUMMY. i THINK ALL THIS MOVING BACK ANd FORTH HAS GOTTeN TO HER. I FEEL BAD FOR HER. sHE GOT STUNG BY A WASP ON THE PAD OF HER FOOT AND WE ENDED UP TAKING HER TO ER VET AT MIDNIGHT IN fORT mYERS. SHE WAS IN SEVERE PAIN AND WAS HAVING A REACTION TO STING. tHEY GAVE HER TWO INJECTIONS AND SHE HAS RECOVERED FROM THAT, BUT dh WAS CARRYING HER IN AND HE FELL OVER A CURB HE DID NOT SEE AND LANDED FACE DOWN, BUT HELD ON TO OUR FURBABY. hE REALLY SKINNED HIS ONE KNEE UP BADLY. I just realized I was writing in capital letters so please forgive as I am not re writting it. I am too tired today to know what I am doing. Susan and I are meeting up on Saturday with our hubbies, Just can't wait to see them. Suppose to go out with DSIL and DBIL for dinner tonight. I hope I feel better by then. Will be going back to Fort Myers on the 2oth to finish(hopefully) things up. I just want to get my house in order here in Ocala. I have read some chatter, but still more to go. Congrats on new grand baby Purple. Lovely name they gave her and love the pics of your son's children.
> Please forgive my messy message. Hopefully I'll do better tomorrow. Love to all. It is so good to be back. Purly


Oh Purley that's not fun at all. Lots of love and heeling hugs to miss Daisy and your DH. And gentle hugs to you to give you the strength to keep going and look after them. Hope you made it out to dinner and you were able to have a good time. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Erm.......two and a half hours was way too much. The scenery was beautiful and it all looked authentic but, honestly, not my cup of te, I gave it 5/10!


Thanks, seful to know :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls....I'm sitting in Starbucks at celebration having coffee.....we've had a shopping day today. I've bought a winters coat for myself and 3 new tops. It's such value for money here. I am so much enjoying myself.
> 
> I believe purley might be phoning me at the hotel tonight, I'm looking forward tout. BUT.....we are having another meet up on Saturday....we,ll have lunch and a lovely time together. The DHS get on so well too....
> 
> I. Shall catch up for a while.


So glad you are haing a good time :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey. I'm up early to get ready to get the train to London to meet Lonndy and a couple of tea party ladies, one from America that we met at the KAP.

Pearlie, sending you and DH lots of hugs.

Susan, glad you are enjoying yourselves.

love and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and 1'C (34'F).
I frogged my knitting last night. I tried knitting with DK as the designer specified and the needle that she specified. It went around me more than 4 times. I tried baby yarn and a smaller needle, it went around me 2 times. I'm not doing lace. Too bad, it's a cute top.
I'll be looking for new patterns this morning.
It sounds like we may get a dusting of snow at work today. We won't get anything here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. I'm up early to get ready to get the train to London to meet Lonndy and a couple of tea party ladies, one from America that we met at the KAP.
> 
> Pearlie, sending you and DH lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


Have fun with your friends from across the world.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi rookie....I was in beales the other day but didn't buy anything. I got my coat from burlingtons and my tops from sears....I'm set up now for the winter. I've had a few new tops lately....they will come in handy when us UK girls have a meet up........
> 
> The weathers been hot today but very comfortable. Much better than august. Have a brilliant night, I'm going to read now. Love Susan x


It's good that you are all set for the weather now. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Had a miserable night last night. Our Ms. Daisy had me up to go outside twice. It was very chilly here in th 30's somewhere I believe. I have been up since 3:30 AM. tHEN SHE HAD AN UPSET TUMMY. i THINK ALL THIS MOVING BACK ANd FORTH HAS GOTTeN TO HER. I FEEL BAD FOR HER. sHE GOT STUNG BY A WASP ON THE PAD OF HER FOOT AND WE ENDED UP TAKING HER TO ER VET AT MIDNIGHT IN fORT mYERS. SHE WAS IN SEVERE PAIN AND WAS HAVING A REACTION TO STING. tHEY GAVE HER TWO INJECTIONS AND SHE HAS RECOVERED FROM THAT, BUT dh WAS CARRYING HER IN AND HE FELL OVER A CURB HE DID NOT SEE AND LANDED FACE DOWN, BUT HELD ON TO OUR FURBABY. hE REALLY SKINNED HIS ONE KNEE UP BADLY. I just realized I was writing in capital letters so please forgive as I am not re writting it. I am too tired today to know what I am doing. Susan and I are meeting up on Saturday with our hubbies, Just can't wait to see them. Suppose to go out with DSIL and DBIL for dinner tonight. I hope I feel better by then. Will be going back to Fort Myers on the 2oth to finish(hopefully) things up. I just want to get my house in order here in Ocala. I have read some chatter, but still more to go. Congrats on new grand baby Purple. Lovely name they gave her and love the pics of your son's children.
> Please forgive my messy message. Hopefully I'll do better tomorrow. Love to all. It is so good to be back. Purly


Healing hugs to Ms. Daisy and DH. Now everyone rest. The house will still be there later.
It's good to hear from you again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm heading out now.
Have a good day if I don't talk to you later.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Had a good night's sleep, just what I needed. Supposed to go for DH pre op studies today, but all the paperwork they requested has not arrived. Will check with them this morning. May have to cancel his surgery till they arrive.Always something. Had a lovely dinner out with family last night. New resturant for us. Well, going to get ready for the day. Will be backlater. Can't wait for Susan and Albert to come on Saturday.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Had a miserable night last night. Our Ms. Daisy had me up to go outside twice. It was very chilly here in th 30's somewhere I believe. I have been up since 3:30 AM. tHEN SHE HAD AN UPSET TUMMY. i THINK ALL THIS MOVING BACK ANd FORTH HAS GOTTeN TO HER. I FEEL BAD FOR HER. sHE GOT STUNG BY A WASP ON THE PAD OF HER FOOT AND WE ENDED UP TAKING HER TO ER VET AT MIDNIGHT IN fORT mYERS. SHE WAS IN SEVERE PAIN AND WAS HAVING A REACTION TO STING. tHEY GAVE HER TWO INJECTIONS AND SHE HAS RECOVERED FROM THAT, BUT dh WAS CARRYING HER IN AND HE FELL OVER A CURB HE DID NOT SEE AND LANDED FACE DOWN, BUT HELD ON TO OUR FURBABY. hE REALLY SKINNED HIS ONE KNEE UP BADLY. I just realized I was writing in capital letters so please forgive as I am not re writting it. I am too tired today to know what I am doing. Susan and I are meeting up on Saturday with our hubbies, Just can't wait to see them. Suppose to go out with DSIL and DBIL for dinner tonight. I hope I feel better by then. Will be going back to Fort Myers on the 2oth to finish(hopefully) things up. I just want to get my house in order here in Ocala. I have read some chatter, but still more to go. Congrats on new grand baby Purple. Lovely name they gave her and love the pics of your son's children.
> Please forgive my messy message. Hopefully I'll do better tomorrow. Love to all. It is so good to be back. Purly


Purly I can only hope that things calm down for you. You sound completely frazzled. Have a lovely time on Saturday with our Susan. I know you love her as much as we do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Erm.......two and a half hours was way too much. The scenery was beautiful and it all looked authentic but, honestly, not my cup of te, I gave it 5/10!


His paintings are exquisite but I did think he would make a pretty boring film. I'm looking forward to Paddington Bear!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Lazy day today. Sarah is back on form, so I had a lie-in. This afternoon I have to go to a school, where they have made a WWI display and plan to have a small service. Nice to have an invite as Royal British Legion Chairman, but I hope they don't want me to say much!
Then another quiet day tomorrow before a hectic weekend.

I think I have found a jade evening dress.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful time!!! Thinking of you and wishing I were there with you. I still have some of the yarn that I bought at that yarn store - I asked for some locally grown and hand dyed wool and it's a beautiful aqua color---think that's what I'm going to use for the Elsa sweater...I just may get it out and fondle it and cast on (another WIP!) just to relive the memories.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. I'm up early to get ready to get the train to London to meet Lonndy and a couple of tea party ladies, one from America that we met at the KAP.
> 
> Pearlie, sending you and DH lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> His paintings are exquisite but I did think he would make a pretty boring film. I'm looking forward to Paddington Bear!


I just saw where there are going to be Paddington Bears all over the place in the lead up to the showing of the new film. I hope they bring them on a world-wide tour with the movie---it's just the sort of light-hearted international sharing that we need these days. What a wonderful sight to see Paddington while out on your daily routine!! Brilliant idea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lazy day today. Sarah is back on form, so I had a lie-in. This afternoon I have to go to a school, where they have made a WWI display and plan to have a small service. Nice to have an invite as Royal British Legion Chairman, but I hope they don't want me to say much!
> Then another quiet day tomorrow before a hectic weekend.
> 
> I think I have found a jade evening dress.


I love the color of jade --- can't wait to see photos!!! Lazy days are great when they're when you want them...and not when you're forced to due to illness & pains---enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purly -- hope all the paperwork gets settled and that surgery goes as planned...you've made a lot of plans around this earlier date that it would be a shame if it didn't happen. Glad to hear you got some much needed rest!! Sleep is a marvelous thing.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi rookie....I was in beales the other day but didn't buy anything. I got my coat from burlingtons and my tops from sears....I'm set up now for the winter. I've had a few new tops lately....they will come in handy when us UK girls have a meet up........
> 
> The weathers been hot today but very comfortable. Much better than august. Have a brilliant night, I'm going to read now. Love Susan x


Burlington is a great place to get coats from and Sears is where I took June and Josephine and they found some great bargains there.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Had a good night's sleep, just what I needed. Supposed to go for DH pre op studies today, but all the paperwork they requested has not arrived. Will check with them this morning. May have to cancel his surgery till they arrive.Always something. Had a lovely dinner out with family last night. New resturant for us. Well, going to get ready for the day. Will be backlater. Can't wait for Susan and Albert to come on Saturday.


So glad that you were able to enjoy your dinner out with your family and that you got some much needed rest. Hope that all goes well and they do not have to cancel DH's surgery.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. I'm up early to get ready to get the train to London to meet Lonndy and a couple of tea party ladies, one from America that we met at the KAP.
> 
> Pearlie, sending you and DH lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


Have a great time out with the visitors.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lazy day today. Sarah is back on form, so I had a lie-in. This afternoon I have to go to a school, where they have made a WWI display and plan to have a small service. Nice to have an invite as Royal British Legion Chairman, but I hope they don't want me to say much!
> Then another quiet day tomorrow before a hectic weekend.
> 
> I think I have found a jade evening dress.


That is a lovely color and I hope you get it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go get ready have to take Michael to the doctor today.

Judi I hope all is well with your DD and babies.

Hope you all are enjoying your day.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, what a night. I was outside at 2.20 telling some youths to shut up and amazingly they did....nobody seems to talk to each other here, they all shout. Haha, well I might be little, but I sorted that lot out and they apologised.

I don't know what we are doing today, but I'm so tired. DH has snored like a wild boar all night too. I a. In need of coffee hahaha.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Burlington carries the tall sizes too which is what I need for DH and the rest of our family...especially Xtall shirts since they carry most of their height in their torsos! I like it for stuff for me and the grandchildren also. I don't get out to Sears very often as I have a Carson Pirie Scott and Kohls so much closer and their sales are very good.



binkbrice said:


> Burlington is a great place to get coats from and Sears is where I took June and Josephine and they found some great bargains there.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a fantastic day girls, I would text but my phone is less than useless.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Burlington is a great place to get coats from and Sears is where I took June and Josephine and they found some great bargains there.


I usually get sorted out at sears.......there's always something catches my eye.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks, seful to know :thumbup:


Hi Rebecca. How is your arm doing? I hope you're feeling much better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am ET and 1'C (34'F).
> I frogged my knitting last night. I tried knitting with DK as the designer specified and the needle that she specified. It went around me more than 4 times. I tried baby yarn and a smaller needle, it went around me 2 times. I'm not doing lace. Too bad, it's a cute top.
> I'll be looking for new patterns this morning.
> It sounds like we may get a dusting of snow at work today. We won't get anything here.


Good morning. It's a chilly 32F here. It's a lovely sunny morning here and supposed to be that way most of the day.  Not much going on here today. Did some chores yesterday and knit a bit. Think I'll do the same today.  Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. I'm up early to get ready to get the train to London to meet Lonndy and a couple of tea party ladies, one from America that we met at the KAP.
> 
> Pearlie, sending you and DH lots of hugs.
> 
> ...


Hope you all have a fabulous time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Had a good night's sleep, just what I needed. Supposed to go for DH pre op studies today, but all the paperwork they requested has not arrived. Will check with them this morning. May have to cancel his surgery till they arrive.Always something. Had a lovely dinner out with family last night. New resturant for us. Well, going to get ready for the day. Will be backlater. Can't wait for Susan and Albert to come on Saturday.


So glad you had a good rest. Hope all goes well with DH's surgery stuff. Glad you made it out to dinner last night with family. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw where there are going to be Paddington Bears all over the place in the lead up to the showing of the new film. I hope they bring them on a world-wide tour with the movie---it's just the sort of light-hearted international sharing that we need these days. What a wonderful sight to see Paddington while out on your daily routine!! Brilliant idea.


The bears are around London now, I hope to get out to see them at some point.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lazy day today. Sarah is back on form, so I had a lie-in. This afternoon I have to go to a school, where they have made a WWI display and plan to have a small service. Nice to have an invite as Royal British Legion Chairman, but I hope they don't want me to say much!
> Then another quiet day tomorrow before a hectic weekend.
> 
> I think I have found a jade evening dress.


Busy day!! Good that Sarah is feeling better. Really great news that you've maybe found your evening dress! :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi rookie....I was in beales the other day but didn't buy anything. I got my coat from burlingtons and my tops from sears....I'm set up now for the winter. I've had a few new tops lately....they will come in handy when us UK girls have a meet up........
> 
> The weathers been hot today but very comfortable. Much better than august. Have a brilliant night, I'm going to read now. Love Susan x


I bought 3 tops in Sears when I was in Indiana, I love it, it's a great shop!! Glad the weather is more comfy for you now! We had a lovely meet up in London today, wish you could have been with us!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Lazy day today. Sarah is back on form, so I had a lie-in. This afternoon I have to go to a school, where they have made a WWI display and plan to have a small service. Nice to have an invite as Royal British Legion Chairman, but I hope they don't want me to say much!
> Then another quiet day tomorrow before a hectic weekend.
> 
> I think I have found a jade evening dress.


Well done, jade sounds lovely, will it do for both occasions? Hope all went well at the school and if you had to speak, I'm sure you did a fantastic job!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful time!!! Thinking of you and wishing I were there with you. I still have some of the yarn that I bought at that yarn store - I asked for some locally grown and hand dyed wool and it's a beautiful aqua color---think that's what I'm going to use for the Elsa sweater...I just may get it out and fondle it and cast on (another WIP!) just to relive the memories.


We missed you too dear. Never mind, we'll still be here when you come again!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, what a night. I was outside at 2.20 telling some youths to shut up and amazingly they did....nobody seems to talk to each other here, they all shout. Haha, well I might be little, but I sorted that lot out and they apologised.
> 
> I don't know what we are doing today, but I'm so tired. DH has snored like a wild boar all night too. I a. In need of coffee hahaha.


Good for you girl, we have to stand up for ourselves, don't we?! I would have been in stitches if I had been a fly on the wall when you were giving them 'what for'!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just getting in quickly before Mrs P posts this! This was near Camden Market, these guys are raising money to take their show all over the world. Next week, they will be dressed as characters from the Wizard of Oz!!
From the left, Caren from New York, Angela from Maidenhead, Amy, Caren's friend also from NY and me!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I bought 3 tops in Sears when I was in Indiana, I love it, it's a great shop!! Glad the weather is more comfy for you now! We had a lovely meet up in London today, wish you could have been with us!! xxxxx


And they are great tops! Wish I could have been in London with you ladies today!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just getting in quickly before Mrs P posts this! This was near Camden Market, these guys are raising money to take their show all over the world. Next week, they will be dressed as characters from the Wizard of Oz!!
> From the left, Caren from New York, Angela from Maidenhead, Amy, Caren's friend also from NY and me!!!


What a lovely photo!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a lovely photo!!!


The only thing missing is Mrs P, she took the picture!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The only thing missing is Mrs P, she took the picture!!!


I noticed that and would have loved to have seen her in the photo, too. Sounds like you had a really wonderful day out today!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I noticed that and would have loved to have seen her in the photo, too. Sounds like you had a really wonderful day out today!


I was lookingafter the wine...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it !!!! Wouldn't take much to get mini-mini Me a little tipsy!!



PurpleFi said:


> I was lookingafter the wine...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was lookingafter the wine...


And you did a great job of it!  xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, the doctors office in Pittsburgh faxed the paperwork to the pre op center. They told us they would mail it to us, huh!!!! Crazy. Doctor did the pre op workup, first time that ever happened. They did change OR day to Tuesday though which is good so DH can have his scheduled dialysis. Hospital calling. bye for now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Erm.......two and a half hours was way too much. The scenery was beautiful and it all looked authentic but, honestly, not my cup of te, I gave it 5/10!


What s shame, it had a good write up, I'll wait it will be on TV soon. Hope you had a good day today in London. I will catch up with you soon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls....I'm sitting in Starbucks at celebration having coffee.....we've had a shopping day today. I've bought a winters coat for myself and 3 new tops. It's such value for money here. I am so much enjoying myself.
> 
> I believe purley might be phoning me at the hotel tonight, I'm looking forward tout. BUT.....we are having another meet up on Saturday....we,ll have lunch and a lovely time together. The DHS get on so well too....
> 
> I. Shall catch up for a while.


Sounds a good day, shopping, coffee & sunshine what a great way to spend your day. You will remember it when you wear your coat when you get home.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Lazy day today. Sarah is back on form, so I had a lie-in. This afternoon I have to go to a school, where they have made a WWI display and plan to have a small service. Nice to have an invite as Royal British Legion Chairman, but I hope they don't want me to say much!
> Then another quiet day tomorrow before a hectic weekend.
> 
> I think I have found a jade evening dress.


Hope your school visit went well, did you go in uniform? jade evening dress sounds a good choice, I think that colour will suit you very well. My DD is looking for a long dress as she is going to be a bridesmaid next year. She has found some very nice, reasonably priced dressed on the internet, the bonus they go up to her size! She needs a purple dress.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw where there are going to be Paddington Bears all over the place in the lead up to the showing of the new film. I hope they bring them on a world-wide tour with the movie---it's just the sort of light-hearted international sharing that we need these days. What a wonderful sight to see Paddington while out on your daily routine!! Brilliant idea.


 Have my DD's Paddington bear still in our bedroom. My DH bought it for her when she was born, she leaves it here in case her boys spoil him. He is very tatty now.
By the way it's nice to talk to you, I live in London, very close to Londy.
They are a great group of girls on here. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Just getting in quickly before Mrs P posts this! This was near Camden Market, these guys are raising money to take their show all over the world. Next week, they will be dressed as characters from the Wizard of Oz!!
> From the left, Caren from New York, Angela from Maidenhead, Amy, Caren's friend also from NY and me!!!


Great picture, Mad Hatters Tea Party, how apt!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I was lookingafter the wine...


...no change there then? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Burlington carries the tall sizes too which is what I need for DH and the rest of our family...especially Xtall shirts since they carry most of their height in their torsos! I like it for stuff for me and the grandchildren also. I don't get out to Sears very often as I have a Carson Pirie Scott and Kohls so much closer and their sales are very good.


Kohls is great but I don't know Carson Pirie, and I did not know Burlington carried tall I must go look now as my DS is almost seven feet tall.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a chilly 32F here. It's a lovely sunny morning here and supposed to be that way most of the day.  Not much going on here today. Did some chores yesterday and knit a bit. Think I'll do the same today.  Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


That sounds like a great way to spend the day...other than the chores..two days ago it was 63 here today 29 and......snowing :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow and I thought 6'5" was tall -- our former SIL was 6'7" and he was a big guy also so would love to go with us to Burlington.

Carson's is probably known as Bergner's in your neck of the woods.



binkbrice said:


> Kohls is great but I don't know Carson Pirie, and I did not know Burlington carried tall I must go look now as my DS is almost seven feet tall.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just getting in quickly before Mrs P posts this! This was near Camden Market, these guys are raising money to take their show all over the world. Next week, they will be dressed as characters from the Wizard of Oz!!
> From the left, Caren from New York, Angela from Maidenhead, Amy, Caren's friend also from NY and me!!!


That looks like so much fun!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

The little guy is having allergy issues so the gave him some medicine and go figure he has always been real good about medicine...not this one he doesn't want to take it..


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was lookingafter the wine...


The wine looks great!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a great way to spend the day...other than the chores..two days ago it was 63 here today 29 and......snowing :shock:


The weather swings have been crazy, haven't they?!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls....we've had another wonderful day. We came to Epcot and I walked right round the world. After that I got too tired so DH went for my wheelchair and I had a couple of hours in that. We had lunch in the American part of it. Then when it got dark, DH took me around again in the chair. We are enjoying each other's company...it's lovely to be in love again....haha

I hope you uk girls had a good meet up today, I'm sure you did....I would have enjoyed myself with you all.....bet you wish you were coming with me on Saturday...it will be lovely...I,ll catchup a bit now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just getting in quickly before Mrs P posts this! This was near Camden Market, these guys are raising money to take their show all over the world. Next week, they will be dressed as characters from the Wizard of Oz!!
> From the left, Caren from New York, Angela from Maidenhead, Amy, Caren's friend also from NY and me!!!


Wonderful to everybody...am I detecting more birthdays and shoe sizes?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls....we've had another wonderful day. We came to Epcot and I walked right round the world. After that I got too tired so DH went for my wheelchair and I had a couple of hours in that. We had lunch in the American part of it. Then when it got dark, DH took me around again in the chair. We are enjoying each other's company...it's lovely to be in love again....haha
> 
> I hope you uk girls had a good meet up today, I'm sure you did....I would have enjoyed myself with you all.....bet you wish you were coming with me on Saturday...it will be lovely...I,ll catchup a bit now.


That's wonderful, Susan! So glad the two of you are enjoying some good, quality together time!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was lookingafter the wine...


It's got to be said. Flo is looking nothing like Flo anymore..she looks well travelled and drunk basically.......she seems happy enough anyway......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Pam....I'm just settled nicely on the bed.....I'm always ready for it. Tomorrow, I think we are doing Daytona. The weathers been in the 80,s today. I had a sleeveless top on....I wished we had weather like this where we live....it does my bones the world of good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Pam....I'm just settled nicely on the bed.....I'm always ready for it. Tomorrow, I think we are doing Daytona. The weathers been in the 80,s today. I had a sleeveless top on....I wished we had weather like this where we live....it does my bones the world of good.


That weather sounds wonderful!!! It's pretty chilly here right now and I would welcome some of that warmth! Rest well. Sounds like a fun day tomorrow.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello everyone  

I found the pages with a bunch of the photos from purple and londy and binky .
YAY! they are all great. 

Had my epidural in the neck yesterday morning and felt EVERYTHING ... they did not wait long enough for the feel good meds to kick in  but it kicked in enough for me to sleep a whole day away ... which is kind of what they told me to do anyway .

Other than that everything went well . 

Just got a text from dd2 , she may be moving back in with the baby for awhile . She is not getting along with her roomies .

well , time to crash again , i have been knitting boot cuffs for gifts the last week and since i cant see straight today i thought id put it off but i miss it .. my hands want to be knitting LOL 

Oh well hahaha 
hope everyone is doing well today , didnt get to catch up all the way .
its pretty cold here right now so i am loving it ! Back door open during the day !! yup . . . DH is freezing , so at night he gets to have the heat on ...  it is below freezing so i gotta give him that lol .

Love and hugs all XOXOXOX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A quick good morning from Surrey where it is pouring with rain. WI sewing this mo&#341;ning, collecting the gks from school later and then going to a quiz night this evening. Will try and catch up at some point. Luv you all xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am ET and -4'C (25'F). It snowed yesterday. Just a dusting to turn the grass and tree trunks white. The road is just wet and not slippery. I need to get my ice tires on.
The opossum (fake-kitty) and all the other strays all trekked through the snow dusting to get their kitty kibbles on the porch. Only one kitty is anti-social, we call him Meany. All the others get along, including the opossum. 
Good weather to sit in and knit. I bought a new pattern and it's working, so far.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A quick good morning from Surrey where it is pouring with rain. WI sewing this moŕning, collecting the gks from school later and then going to a quiz night this evening. Will try and catch up at some point. Luv you all xx


I'll take the rain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I found the pages with a bunch of the photos from purple and londy and binky .
> YAY! they are all great.
> ...


Sorry you felt the needle.
Enjoy the cold weather. It's supposed to continue for the next week. Thank you polar vortex.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Pam....I'm just settled nicely on the bed.....I'm always ready for it. Tomorrow, I think we are doing Daytona. The weathers been in the 80,s today. I had a sleeveless top on....I wished we had weather like this where we live....it does my bones the world of good.


If Daytona is too busy, go south to New Smyrna Beach. I always liked that one better.
Soak up the warmth. And lots of sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls....we've had another wonderful day. We came to Epcot and I walked right round the world. After that I got too tired so DH went for my wheelchair and I had a couple of hours in that. We had lunch in the American part of it. Then when it got dark, DH took me around again in the chair. We are enjoying each other's company...it's lovely to be in love again....haha
> 
> I hope you uk girls had a good meet up today, I'm sure you did....I would have enjoyed myself with you all.....bet you wish you were coming with me on Saturday...it will be lovely...I,ll catchup a bit now.


I enjoyed Epcot centre. I could spend a week there and travel around the world several times.
It sounds like you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The little guy is having allergy issues so the gave him some medicine and go figure he has always been real good about medicine...not this one he doesn't want to take it..


It must taste different. Try mixing in some honey.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Well, the doctors office in Pittsburgh faxed the paperwork to the pre op center. They told us they would mail it to us, huh!!!! Crazy. Doctor did the pre op workup, first time that ever happened. They did change OR day to Tuesday though which is good so DH can have his scheduled dialysis. Hospital calling. bye for now.


Fingers crossed for DH that all the prerequisites are met for the OR day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was lookingafter the wine...


When Flo and mini-Londy were in Toronto, they got to babysit the wool and the mini-sheep not the wine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just getting in quickly before Mrs P posts this! This was near Camden Market, these guys are raising money to take their show all over the world. Next week, they will be dressed as characters from the Wizard of Oz!!
> From the left, Caren from New York, Angela from Maidenhead, Amy, Caren's friend also from NY and me!!!


That looks like a fun time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a chilly 32F here. It's a lovely sunny morning here and supposed to be that way most of the day.  Not much going on here today. Did some chores yesterday and knit a bit. Think I'll do the same today.  Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


Good weather for knitting. Can we stay inside until spring?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:
 

> Good morning girls, what a night. I was outside at 2.20 telling some youths to shut up and amazingly they did....nobody seems to talk to each other here, they all shout. Haha, well I might be little, but I sorted that lot out and they apologised.
> 
> I don't know what we are doing today, but I'm so tired. DH has snored like a wild boar all night too. I a. In need of coffee hahaha.


They apologised? Are you sure they weren't Canadian? he he


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Anyone heard from Xiang? Any news on the babies?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My Ice-Yarn showed up. The blue wasn't quite as royal as it was on screen, but it is nice and soft. The angora blend was just what I expected.
I have a pattern for the angora, but nothing yet for the blue.
Why can DHL deliver from Turkey to anywhere else in the world in 3 days, but coming to Canada, it gets stuck in the Hamilton sorting office for a week? I'll still order from Ice-Yarn anyways.
I think I'm going to drop off now. I need to brush some snow from the top of my car.
Happy knitting/crocheting/stitching everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I'm sure this hotel is built on a race trac. It's like a building site. All the lorries seem to,be reversing and making noises all the time. I think we are going to the beach today and shopping. I'll catch up


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I found the pages with a bunch of the photos from purple and londy and binky .
> YAY! they are all great.
> ...


Take care linky and rest when you need to. Do you hope dd comes home? Secretly?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am ET and -4'C (25'F). It snowed yesterday. Just a dusting to turn the grass and tree trunks white. The road is just wet and not slippery. I need to get my ice tires on.
> The opossum (fake-kitty) and all the other strays all trekked through the snow dusting to get their kitty kibbles on the porch. Only one kitty is anti-social, we call him Meany. All the others get along, including the opossum.
> Good weather to sit in and knit. I bought a new pattern and it's working, so far.


Good morning! You're colder than we are today, Nitzi. We're at 30F. Thank goodness it's supposed to be warming up overnight the next few days to get above freezing (barely). Still having clear days, though, so am enjoying that.

Glad your new pattern is working out so far! Is it another lace pattern or something else?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good weather for knitting. Can we stay inside until spring?


Wouldn't that be nice?!!! I'm knitting Mr Ric a pair of socks, so I made good progress on them yesterday with the cold weather outside.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's a little bit chilly this morning here. Grey sky and cool. We are still going to the beach, we may go to Bob Evans for lunch......luv u all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The little guy is having allergy issues so the gave him some medicine and go figure he has always been real good about medicine...not this one he doesn't want to take it..


It must taste horrible then, poor love, hope you can get it down him somehow!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The wine looks great!!!


Oh, it was!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's a little bit chilly this morning here. Grey sky and cool. We are still going to the beach, we may go to Bob Evans for lunch......luv u all.


Have a great day today, Susan, whatever you two decide to do. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls....we've had another wonderful day. We came to Epcot and I walked right round the world. After that I got too tired so DH went for my wheelchair and I had a couple of hours in that. We had lunch in the American part of it. Then when it got dark, DH took me around again in the chair. We are enjoying each other's company...it's lovely to be in love again....haha
> 
> I hope you uk girls had a good meet up today, I'm sure you did....I would have enjoyed myself with you all.....bet you wish you were coming with me on Saturday...it will be lovely...I,ll catchup a bit now.


I would have loved to have been there with you in Epcot AND on Saturday, big hugs to you and Purly to pass on to each other!! Glad all is well with you and DH - it won't last ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I found the pages with a bunch of the photos from purple and londy and binky .
> YAY! they are all great.
> ...


Hi Love, sorry they messed up the pain relief, you are being very brave, bless you! Will be nice to have Miss J back with you and that beautiful bubba!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:57 am ET and -4'C (25'F). It snowed yesterday. Just a dusting to turn the grass and tree trunks white. The road is just wet and not slippery. I need to get my ice tires on.
> The opossum (fake-kitty) and all the other strays all trekked through the snow dusting to get their kitty kibbles on the porch. Only one kitty is anti-social, we call him Meany. All the others get along, including the opossum.
> Good weather to sit in and knit. I bought a new pattern and it's working, so far.


Lucky little kitties - and opossums - to have you looking out for them!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I enjoyed Epcot centre. I could spend a week there and travel around the world several times.
> It sounds like you are having a wonderful time.


......and eat well in every country - several times!!! I right there with you Nitz!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They apologised? Are you sure they weren't Canadian? he he


Hehehehehehe!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The weather swings have been crazy, haven't they?!!!


Yes they have been we are supposed to get 1 to 2 inches of snow over the weekend :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls....we've had another wonderful day. We came to Epcot and I walked right round the world. After that I got too tired so DH went for my wheelchair and I had a couple of hours in that. We had lunch in the American part of it. Then when it got dark, DH took me around again in the chair. We are enjoying each other's company...it's lovely to be in love again....haha
> 
> I hope you uk girls had a good meet up today, I'm sure you did....I would have enjoyed myself with you all.....bet you wish you were coming with me on Saturday...it will be lovely...I,ll catchup a bit now.


aaaaaaaaa :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would have loved to have been there with you in Epcot AND on Saturday, big hugs to you and Purly to pass on to each other!! Glad all is well with you and DH - it won't last ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I just had an image of us all meeting up at Epcot and knitting in every country but I don't know if they would let us in with the needles but it would be nice wouldn't it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My Ice-Yarn showed up. The blue wasn't quite as royal as it was on screen, but it is nice and soft. The angora blend was just what I expected.
> I have a pattern for the angora, but nothing yet for the blue.
> Why can DHL deliver from Turkey to anywhere else in the world in 3 days, but coming to Canada, it gets stuck in the Hamilton sorting office for a week? I'll still order from Ice-Yarn anyways.
> I think I'm going to drop off now. I need to brush some snow from the top of my car.
> Happy knitting/crocheting/stitching everyone.


Glad that you got your yarn a week isn't bad I have waited longer and it was from a place here, Happy knitting to you too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It must taste horrible then, poor love, hope you can get it down him somehow!!!


He is doing better about taking it just took some persuasion! :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They apologised? Are you sure they weren't Canadian? he he


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that was my first thought was to ask if they were from somewhere else :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope you all enjoy your day whatever you end up doing today and that you stay warm or cool.

Judi thinking about you and your DD and babies!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes they have been we are supposed to get 1 to 2 inches of snow over the weekend :shock:


Not fun if you need to be out and about. Stay safe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just had an image of us all meeting up at Epcot and knitting in every country but I don't know if they would let us in with the needles but it would be nice wouldn't it.


Wouldn't that be awesome?!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just had an image of us all meeting up at Epcot and knitting in every country but I don't know if they would let us in with the needles but it would be nice wouldn't it.


It would be great, they could charge folks to come and watch us!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes they have been we are supposed to get 1 to 2 inches of snow over the weekend :shock:


Oh sweetie, please stay safe in the snow, no slip-sliding away!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are on our way home from Daytona, via shops and coffees. We had a very quick walk along the shore but it was too nippy for us. We should have taken a hoodie or something. There's one in the car....

I went into a flea market and some silly woman has painted my nail, I bought a book and a bag . I'm tired now.

I'm excited for tomorrow with purley and kenny.....I might not sleep tonight.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I would have loved to have been there with you in Epcot AND on Saturday, big hugs to you and Purly to pass on to each other!! Glad all is well with you and DH - it won't last ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha. You know don't you Londy? Haha...it,ll be back to normal before we get on the plane home m :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hahaha. You know don't you Londy? Haha...it,ll be back to normal before we get on the plane home m :roll:


I know love, I know! We haven't spoken all evening because he was rude to me and won't say sorry!! He'll pay, he'll pay!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are on our way home from Daytona, via shops and coffees. We had a very quick walk along the shore but it was too nippy for us. We should have taken a hoodie or something. There's one in the car....
> 
> I went into a flea market and some silly woman has painted my nail, I bought a book and a bag . I'm tired now.
> 
> I'm excited for tomorrow with purley and kenny.....I might not sleep tonight.....


Have a wonderful time with Purly and Kenny tomorrow! Hugs to you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know love, I know! We haven't spoken all evening because he was rude to me and won't say sorry!! He'll pay, he'll pay!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


As well he should!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's a dangerous time. People were putting razer blades and bad things in candy. Cars were hit with eggs ruining the finish unless removed promptly. Older kids take younger kids candy bags. It's expensive for people with not much money. Falls over long costumes or masks interfere with vision. Cars hit kids running in the road. If you don't have it I'd say don't start it.


I agree wholeheartedly. I hardly celebrate our traditions we have had for generations. We don't get callers at our house, thank goodness


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!
> Purly, so glad you back safe with us again, we missed you! Get lots of rest now! xxx
> Susan, sounds like you're having a good time, I'm so glad, go easy on the coffee though, maybe try a decaf?!! Give my best to DH! xxx
> Polly, sorry you're getting upset about other stuff but you can't change the way you are. If you've been sensitive since you were little, IDK how you would change that now. Also sorry the sweater didn't turn out well. Never mind, it kept your hands busy for a while and that's the great thing about what we do, if we don't like it, we can re-used the yarn. Pay once and amuse yourself with it as many times as you like!!!xxx
> ...


No sign yet, the tablets seem to have done their job of slowing labour. She now has a tentative booking for section on December 3rd, but they are hoping she will deliver earlier. She is feeling so good that she wants her children back home on Sunay night.

I am hoping she goes in before that date, cos I have an overnight appointment on December 4th :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have to go get ready have to take Michael to the doctor today.
> 
> Judi I hope all is well with your DD and babies.
> 
> ...


DD is doing well now, she is having the chidden back home, to see how she goes. She is also tentatively booked for a section on December 3rd, but I hope she goes in before then, cos I have to be in Adelaide on the 4th, for an appointment


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Anyone heard from Xiang? Any news on the babies?


No news on the babies yet, they have made a liar out of me, and are now hanging on, for the time being - they have become nice and comfy where they are, thank you very much!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope you all enjoy your day whatever you end up doing today and that you stay warm or cool.
> 
> Judi thinking about you and your DD and babies!
> 
> ...


I am in two minds - I want them out now, so that I can give them more cuddles ...... but I want them to grow a bit more before they are born, so that they are that much stronger :-o :shock:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DD is doing well now, she is having the chidden back home, to see how she goes. She is also tentatively booked for a section on December 3rd, but I hope she goes in before then, cos I have to be in Adelaide on the 4th, for an appointment


That is great news that she is doing so well and I hope the babies come when you need them to.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Girls. I am just about to call Susan. We are so excited to see her and Albert tomorrow. Can't wait. Have been up since 3 am. Have accomplished nothing today that I had planned to do, but did stuff I had not anticipated doing.

I am up for a knitting spectacular at Epcot where we could all meet up. It would be terrific if it could happen.

Judi glad your daghter is doing so well and so relieved the babies decided they are too comfy to make an early appearance. Thank you so much for the Christmas Card. it cheered my day. Hubby's name is Kenny.

Susan sleep well tonight. Can't wait to see you.

Going to try to reach Susan now. Love to all

Londy and Purple great pics of you and the KP ladies.Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know love, I know! We haven't spoken all evening because he was rude to me and won't say sorry!! He'll pay, he'll pay!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mines never heard the word sorry....it's not in his vocabulary. And he's NEVER wrong even if I've got 100%proof.....now that DOES get me riled.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well.....purley phoned me.....we've been giggling, lord help us tomorrow. We are hoping to see her family too......I hope we don't outstay our welcome....I'm so excited....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am in two minds - I want them out now, so that I can give them more cuddles ...... but I want them to grow a bit more before they are born, so that they are that much stronger :-o :shock:


Judi - thank you so much for the holiday card. Arrived today and made my day! Haven't even hardly started thinking about getting mine ready. Guess I better!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mines never heard the word sorry....it's not in his vocabulary. And he's NEVER wrong even if I've got 100%proof.....now that DOES get me riled.


Mine is much the same.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well.....purley phoned me.....we've been giggling, lord help us tomorrow. We are hoping to see her family too......I hope we don't outstay our welcome....I'm so excited....


Have a wonderful, fabulous time!!!! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to read my book now and settle down, I know I still have early nights but I'm on the go from about 10am, so I'm not doing so bad. Tomorrow is our dear friends day...we love them so much


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to read my book now and settle down, I know I still have early nights but I'm on the go from about 10am, so I'm not doing so bad. Tomorrow is our dear friends day...we love them so much


Sleep well!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wouldn't that be awesome?!!!!


Yes it would be!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It would be great, they could charge folks to come and watch us!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh sweetie, please stay safe in the snow, no slip-sliding away!!! :thumbdown:


I will try my best!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am in two minds - I want them out now, so that I can give them more cuddles ...... but I want them to grow a bit more before they are born, so that they are that much stronger :-o :shock:


Exactly!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well.....purley phoned me.....we've been giggling, lord help us tomorrow. We are hoping to see her family too......I hope we don't outstay our welcome....I'm so excited....


I bet it will be awesome!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Judi thank you for he Christmas card I love it, I love Koala bears!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Mines never heard the word sorry....it's not in his vocabulary. And he's NEVER wrong even if I've got 100%proof.....now that DOES get me riled.


I think they are twins, separated at birth!!! At least yours has got help with the hearing now, mine says he never will!!! Have fun with Purly & Kenny today, big hugs all round! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Judi thank you for he Christmas card I love it, I love Koala bears!


Just opened mine, thank you so much Judi, that was a lovely surprise!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A very late good morning from Surrey, it has been raining but the sun is trying to come out.

Had a really busy day yesterday. WI sewing in the morning and we were doing some quilting. Then I went to pick up the gks from school. GS looked so tired, but he managed the whole day, he says his mouth does not hurt, but it looks a real mess. He goes back to see the specialist next Tuesday.
LM was also quite tired and a bit stroppy, but pancakes seemed to do the trick.

I then dashed back home to get ready to go out. Mr P and I went to the WI quiz night, where all the bunting decorated the hall (I forgot to take a photo), I got some nice comments about it.

We had a good team one of the knitting ladies and her husband and the other one of the sewers and her husband. We came 4th out of 18 teams, but had we played our joker on a different round and put down our alternative answer to 3 questions we would have won for sure, but at least we were near the top. It was a really fun evening and Mr P said he enjoyed himself. We didn't get home until nearly midnight and just fell into bed.

Today we are going to stroll down town for the street market and see the deocrations in the Mall. Guess it's time to think about Christmas shopping.

Hope everyone has a good week end especially Susan and Pearlie, love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well.....purley phoned me.....we've been giggling, lord help us tomorrow. We are hoping to see her family too......I hope we don't outstay our welcome....I'm so excited....


Darlin we are going to keep you and Albert here. You could never outstay your welcome as you are both always welcome, any time for however long you want to stay. Will say though that you might want to stay over when we get furniture and beds though. lol We feel we are gypsies at the moment. love ya


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Any of my dear friends here on connections is welcome to come and stay. You will always see a welcome sign up for you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Girls. I am just about to call Susan. We are so excited to see her and Albert tomorrow. Can't wait. Have been up since 3 am. Have accomplished nothing today that I had planned to do, but did stuff I had not anticipated doing.
> 
> I am up for a knitting spectacular at Epcot where we could all meet up. It would be terrific if it could happen.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly, i hope you are feeling a lot better than you were in the last post that read of yours. I will put his name in my list, so next time he will be named as well Have a great visit with Susan & Albert xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Judi - thank you so much for the holiday card. Arrived today and made my day! Haven't even hardly started thinking about getting mine ready. Guess I better!


I am glad it made your day, now I will need to think of something for next year haha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I haven't got anything interesting to say..........yet .......... so until I feel I have something to say, I will probably just comment to your posts, as I feel.

One thing though, I think my new tablets might be starting to have a good effect on my body - my pain levels are beginning to reduce, and my blood pressure seems to be settling down, and I am hoping it is permanent &#128151;&#128156;&#128077;

It looks like the ladies in the UK are having some fun times, as are some in the USA. 

And on that note, I will sign off ....... Good night all, have a wonderful day xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. It's a big day today. I'm up and it's only 9am....we need to go for coffee when I am awake enough, and maybe dressed.i think it took us about 90mins to get to parleys last time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I haven't got anything interesting to say..........yet .......... so until I feel I have something to say, I will probably just comment to your posts, as I feel.
> 
> One thing though, I think my new tablets might be starting to have a good effect on my body - my pain levels are beginning to reduce, and my blood pressure seems to be settling down, and I am hoping it is permanent 💗💜👍
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope you all have a wonderful Saturday I am off shortly to go get some things for Thanksgiving and groceries for the next few weeks going to make chili tonight I think, catch you all later.

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We have to laugh I suppose....we can't get parleys address on sat nav...we have 2 sat navs a mile of wiring and a phone that's no bloody good. Haha... We will work something out. If we can get to their town then I may have to phone her for her to come and find us.....hang on in there purley...it could be a long day


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have to laugh I suppose....we can't get parleys address on sat nav...we have 2 sat navs a mile of wiring and a phone that's no bloody good. Haha... We will work something out. If we can get to their town then I may have to phone her for her to come and find us.....hang on in there purley...it could be a long day


Hope you make it :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I hope Susan and Purly have found each other by now and are having a great reunion, wish we could be there too!!
Have had a wonderful day out with DD and the GKs at a wild life animal park! The rain held off and it wasn't too cold and we got close to tigers, lions, giraffes and tapirs!
Tonight, if I can stay awake after all that fresh air, Jill and I are going to a quiz night at the parish church. There is a fish & Chip supper and we are taking wine with us! What a perfect day!!
Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope Susan and Purly have found each other by now and are having a great reunion, wish we could be there too!!
> Have had a wonderful day out with DD and the GKs at a wild life animal park! The rain held off and it wasn't too cold and we got close to tigers, lions, giraffes and tapirs!
> Tonight, if I can stay awake after all that fresh air, Jill and I are going to a quiz night at the parish church. There is a fish & Chip supper and we are taking wine with us! What a perfect day!!
> Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a wonderful day! Enjoy your evening.

I'm off to get some groceries. Oh fun! It's a beautiful sunny morning but not even 32F yet. Brrrrr!

Wish you all a good day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan if you read this I have asked the gatman to call and I will come to show you the way to my house. If you can just get to Ocala try to find a phone to call me or send a message on here. I will keep my computer on till I hear one way or another from you.xxxPurly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've been reading all the posts, sorry not joining in. Hope Susan & Purly met up eventually.
Thanks for the card Judi, you are on the ball!
I have just been to a huge supermarket( one in WOOLWICH, Lndy!) I have not been out shopping like that in ages when I walked in it was Christmas! Unfortunately I felt really poorly while going round so my DD took my list off me, also my card & sent me to the cafe. She is so good to me. I still have this horrble cough, I suppose I should go to Dr.
Tomorrow we are going to a Humanist service to celebrate the life of my favourite cousin. He was a good few years older than me but spent lots of time with us. He moved to Spain in recent years after his divorce , I have not seen any of his children for about 25 years. I shall be meeting them & their families it will be strange, even going to see my bro & his 
Have a good day/evening.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading all the posts, sorry not joining in. Hope Susan & Purly met up eventually.
> Thanks for the card Judi, you are on the ball!
> I have just been to a huge supermarket( one in WOOLWICH, Lndy!) I have not been out shopping like that in ages when I walked in it was Christmas! Unfortunately I felt really poorly while going round so my DD took my list off me, also my card & sent me to the cafe. She is so good to me. I still have this horrble cough, I suppose I should go to Dr.
> Tomorrow we are going to a Humanist service to celebrate the life of my favourite cousin. He was a good few years older than me but spent lots of time with us. He moved to Spain in recent years after his divorce , I have not seen any of his children for about 25 years. I shall be meeting them & their families it will be strange, even going to see my bro & his
> Have a good day/evening.


Oh, Chrissy, so sorry you still have that horrible cough! I for one think you should definitely see a doctor. Also, so sorry about your favourite cousin passing away. Sending many healing and gentle hugs your way. xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladies, Susan and Albert arrived and we met up. It was so wonderful seeing them again.So wish we all lived closer to one another.They are so lovely and I could hug them all the time. They got to meet my DSIL and DBIL also. We had dessert and coffee at their home. Susan and Albert are now on their way back to their hotel. Thier nav igation device tookthem on a merry chase today, but hopefully the directions my bDBIL gave them will help them get back in a timely manner. Miss them so very much already, but made more happy memories today.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Chrissy so sorry you are feeling poorly and deepest sympathy on the loss of your favorite cousin.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy sounds like your day was lovely with you DGKs and now out for a fun evening. I also had a terrific day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky chili sounds so good. Yummy. Don't know where we will land for Thanksgiving this year. I will not come back from Fort Myers this time till all is completed.Maybe we will take a detour and go to Indiana. Happy thought.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Binky chili sounds so good. Yummy. Don't know where we will land for Thanksgiving this year. I will not come back from Fort Myers this time till all is completed.Maybe we will take a detour and go to Indiana. Happy thought.


That sounds like a good place to land to me :thumbup: :lol: you two are more than welcome!

The chili was so good I haven't made chili in a long time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are safe at the hotelll.........let me get sorted and then I will come back om....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls...what a day....we had, 2 sat navs that were bloody useless, 1 phone with a flat battery...the address written down wrong and it took us nearly 4hrs to find purley and kenny. Then on the way back purleys BIL printed a map out for us and we still got lost, it took us 2.30mins to get home. What a day....

It's been a fabulous day, I wish we could have stayed longer. We had lunch and then went to purleys relation and had key lime pie and coffee....I felt like a princess that someone would go to all that bother for us......THANKYOU from the bottom of my heart purley. It was worth every shout and swear word Albert and me have had..haha...I'm so, so, happy to have you as my friends. Love you both


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...what a day....we had, 2 sat navs that were bloody useless, 1 phone with a flat battery...the address written down wrong and it took us nearly 4hrs to find purley and kenny. Then on the way back purleys BIL printed a map out for us and we still got lost, it took us 2.30mins to get home. What a day....
> 
> It's been a fabulous day, I wish we could have stayed longer. We had lunch and then went to purleys relation and had key lime pie and coffee....I felt like a princess that someone would go to all that bother for us......THANKYOU from the bottom of my heart purley. It was worth every shout and swear word Albert and me have had..haha...I'm so, so, happy to have you as my friends. Love you both


Great that you had a wonderful visit. So sorry about your navigation issues.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you are at the hotel safe and sound, but so sorry you got lost again. It was a wonderful day. We shall do it again soon. Get a good night's rest. xxxPurly


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, wouldn't it be great if the temperatures around the wold were reasonably mild, throughout the year


Thursday night we had our first snow, less than an inch and it melted but I was out and worried I'd be driving home on black ice. The hill was fine and the trees looked pretty with a bit of snow on branches. I'd taken a picture of the lovely yellow orange maple on my front lawn using my tonka toy cell phone. My second fall here. I then took my camera to take a photo the next day but almost the whole tree was bare. My dog went out and came back with no collar. I looked for it but there are so many leaves it must be under them. The man will remove them but waits til they are all down. There may be snow by then

I spent most of today downloading patterns. I won't live long enough to make them all. 
I hope you are all fine. I've been off for a bit. My friend's hub is not doing well. MS and mersa not good combo. He's going to a nursing home to regain his movement and cure his infection. I'm just so down. I have no energy to do tasks and can't get myself moving.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Most of the weight will be in your lap instead of on your hands, one of the good things about circulars.


I've begun a hat that has 90 stitches and says use 16 inch size 7 circular needles. I couldn't fit them so I used two of them and a third long one rather than three double pointed needles. My stitches fall off double pointed needles. I'm putting the odd sweater aside while I do my cross stitch ornament for the holiday ornament trade. I think I'll put a set of ruffles to make the body longer and try gathering every so often at the neck to narrow it. Just fooling around with it...worse pattern I've done. May have needed thicker yarn too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Most of the weight will be in your lap instead of on your hands, one of the good things about circulars.


I'd best be doing it before summer.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had my haircut this morning and have just been for a swim.
> 
> Here's the latest photos from France..


Great photos! My hub was a red head. I was always glad when my new class included a red head or two.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Lisa, understandbly he is a bit nervous but I hope he will recover quickly xxxx


Waiting is a hard thing. Wishing him well pronto.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> One of my favourite programmes.


Here we have a show "Forever"about a medical examiner who comes back to life when he dies. He solves crimes. I've waited for "mr Selfridges" but it's not begun again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Waiting is a hard thing. Wishing him well pronto.


Thanks Polly, he is doing well and not complaining.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, although it was sunny earlier.

Susan, I am so sorry you had such difficulty getting to Pearlies and back, but so glad you had a lovely time with her and Kenny.

Didn't get much sleep last night so I am planning on an easy day today. I may get my peg loom out and set it up as I have enough yarn to make a rug for my bedroom. I am also making some more little knitting brooches for my WI knitting group as little Christmas presents.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading all the posts, sorry not joining in. Hope Susan & Purly met up eventually.
> Thanks for the card Judi, you are on the ball!
> I have just been to a huge supermarket( one in WOOLWICH, Lndy!) I have not been out shopping like that in ages when I walked in it was Christmas! Unfortunately I felt really poorly while going round so my DD took my list off me, also my card & sent me to the cafe. She is so good to me. I still have this horrble cough, I suppose I should go to Dr.
> Tomorrow we are going to a Humanist service to celebrate the life of my favourite cousin. He was a good few years older than me but spent lots of time with us. He moved to Spain in recent years after his divorce , I have not seen any of his children for about 25 years. I shall be meeting them & their families it will be strange, even going to see my bro & his
> Have a good day/evening.


Sorry you're still feeling so rough love, yes, I think a visit to the doc is defo on the cards! That is some Tescos, isn't it? Even get lost in the car park! The only time I've been in there was to pick up some blocking mats I bought on E-bay. The lady worked in Woolwich so it was convenient. Must visit again and have a look round! Have never been to a Humanist service but it is a nice way to say goodbye and will be good to see some more of your family. Take care of yourself dear xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Ladies, Susan and Albert arrived and we met up. It was so wonderful seeing them again.So wish we all lived closer to one another.They are so lovely and I could hug them all the time. They got to meet my DSIL and DBIL also. We had dessert and coffee at their home. Susan and Albert are now on their way back to their hotel. Thier nav igation device tookthem on a merry chase today, but hopefully the directions my bDBIL gave them will help them get back in a timely manner. Miss them so very much already, but made more happy memories today.


So glad you eventually all got together and had lots of hugs and chatting. The world is getting smaller all the time!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like a good place to land to me :thumbup: :lol: you two are more than welcome!
> 
> The chili was so good I haven't made chili in a long time.


Binky has the biggest table I have ever seen!!! Just saying......!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls...what a day....we had, 2 sat navs that were bloody useless, 1 phone with a flat battery...the address written down wrong and it took us nearly 4hrs to find purley and kenny. Then on the way back purleys BIL printed a map out for us and we still got lost, it took us 2.30mins to get home. What a day....
> 
> It's been a fabulous day, I wish we could have stayed longer. We had lunch and then went to purleys relation and had key lime pie and coffee....I felt like a princess that someone would go to all that bother for us......THANKYOU from the bottom of my heart purley. It was worth every shout and swear word Albert and me have had..haha...I'm so, so, happy to have you as my friends. Love you both


Brilliant!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thursday night we had our first snow, less than an inch and it melted but I was out and worried I'd be driving home on black ice. The hill was fine and the trees looked pretty with a bit of snow on branches. I'd taken a picture of the lovely yellow orange maple on my front lawn using my tonka toy cell phone. My second fall here. I then took my camera to take a photo the next day but almost the whole tree was bare. My dog went out and came back with no collar. I looked for it but there are so many leaves it must be under them. The man will remove them but waits til they are all down. There may be snow by then
> 
> I spent most of today downloading patterns. I won't live long enough to make them all.
> I hope you are all fine. I've been off for a bit. My friend's hub is not doing well. MS and mersa not good combo. He's going to a nursing home to regain his movement and cure his infection. I'm just so down. I have no energy to do tasks and can't get myself moving.


Don't let the winter blues get a hold on you hon! Mind you, I'm a fine one to talk, if I'm going to be low, it's always at this time of year. Keep knitting, it's not a cure but it helps!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, although it was sunny earlier.
> 
> Susan, I am so sorry you had such difficulty getting to Pearlies and back, but so glad you had a lovely time with her and Kenny.
> 
> ...


Sorry you didn't sleep well love, you obviously didn't have enough wine last night. I did!!! We came joint 8th out of 18 teams at the quiz last night, the winners got 90 points - out of 90!! We were deeply suspicious but it was in the church hall, in aid of the church........?! The fish & chips were lovely too, and it was a good laugh!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. It remains a bit chilly here in the mornings, but does warm up during the day. Had the heat on low last night. Dreamed about Susan and Albert last night. Happy dream. DH and I are going out today to buy beds and mattresses. We have fallen onto the floor a couple times from our air beds. At least not to far to fall about 12 inches.hahaha Also looking for 70 inch tv to hang on the wall in the den. Will be out and about most of the week looking for furniture. Off to Fort Myers on Thursday. Hopefully final trip for awhile.

Jolly this time of the year is hard for many folks emotionally. Do as Londy suggests and knit and do crafty things. Keep yourself busy and only think joyful thoughts.Easier to say than to do, but it does help.

Chrissey so sorry to hear you remain under the weather. Going to your doctor sounds exactly right. Hope you feel better sound love.

Binky Appreciate your willingness to set two extra plates for turkey day. Wish we really could make it. Talking about taking a slight detour home in the spring. and stopping by to see you and Linky. Won't be packing the kitchen sink in the car this time, so perhaps we can work something out.

Purple hope your DGS is feeling very much improved from his surgery. He is a very brave boy. Did you cut your hair short???????

Nitzi how sweet that you make sure the stray kitties and opossum get something to eat and a place to cuddle up into. Hope the weather isn't too bad your way.

Lifeline how are you dear???Hope things are going well for you. Thank you for good wishes for hubby's upcomig OR.

Linky how awful that you felt the needle when you had your neck injection. Tell them to wait longer if you have to get it done again.Hope it is working and you are feeling better. Tell Jess hi from me.

Saxy hope you are enjoying being with your DGC. Know how much you love them.

Has anyone heard from Jynx. Have not seen her on at all. Hope things are well with her and Jerry. Don't know if I should call or not. Don't want to disturb her peace and traquility if she is having some of that, but am very concerned. Do you think I should call her to make sure she is alright???

Off to get my day started. Love to all Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. It looks another nice day from my bed, hahaha. We are going to downtown Disney this morning, Stephen asked us to see if they had a certain towel in the bath store. But not until I have my coffee.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning, ladies! I'm going to be meeting up with some other local KPers this afternoon for the first time. Someone (or multiple someones) decided it would be fun for those of us in the area to meet regularly so today is the first meeting. Should be fun!

Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie,
just had an inch trimmed of my hair, nothing drastic. 

Rookie was going to get in touch with Jynx, but l don't know if she has or not.

Glad you had a good time with Susan. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Having my double shot. Feeling tired today, love you all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, ladies! I'm going to be meeting up with some other local KPers this afternoon for the first time. Someone (or multiple someones) decided it would be fun for those of us in the area to meet regularly so today is the first meeting. Should be fun!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a great meet.....it's getting to be the fashion isn't it?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a great meet.....it's getting to be the fashion isn't it?


It sure seems to be. Haven't met any of our local KPers so should be fun!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks another nice day from my bed, hahaha. We are going to downtown Disney this morning, Stephen asked us to see if they had a certain towel in the bath store. But not until I have my coffee.


Have a lovely day, hope you get what you are looking for!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, ladies! I'm going to be meeting up with some other local KPers this afternoon for the first time. Someone (or multiple someones) decided it would be fun for those of us in the area to meet regularly so today is the first meeting. Should be fun!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Oh that sounds nice, hope the meeting turns out well and you find some nice knitters!!! x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that sounds nice, hope the meeting turns out well and you find some nice knitters!!! x


Thanks! Me, too!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely day, hope you get what you are looking for!! x


We got the towels that DS and DIL wanted....we are now going for a quiet walk around lake celebration. I might go in my chair, I'm so tired today. I don't understand why, as I didn't use much energy yesterday.

Just face timed the family. Missing them a little but not enough for me to want this holiday to end.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We got the towels that DS and DIL wanted....we are now going for a quiet walk around lake celebration. I might go in my chair, I'm so tired today. I don't understand why, as I didn't use much energy yesterday.
> 
> Just face timed the family. Missing them a little but not enough for me to want this holiday to end.


Good you got your errand taken care of. Definitely used your chair - save your energy. Maybe tomorrow can be a quiet day?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We got the towels that DS and DIL wanted....we are now going for a quiet walk around lake celebration. I might go in my chair, I'm so tired today. I don't understand why, as I didn't use much energy yesterday.
> 
> Just face timed the family. Missing them a little but not enough for me to want this holiday to end.


It was probably the excitement of the meet-up with Purly and a long time sitting in the car can make you tired. Sleep well tonight and hopefully, you'll feel livelier tomorrow!! xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, ladies! I'm going to be meeting up with some other local KPers this afternoon for the first time. Someone (or multiple someones) decided it would be fun for those of us in the area to meet regularly so today is the first meeting. Should be fun!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a great time Pam.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We got the towels that DS and DIL wanted....we are now going for a quiet walk around lake celebration. I might go in my chair, I'm so tired today. I don't understand why, as I didn't use much energy yesterday.
> 
> Just face timed the family. Missing them a little but not enough for me to want this holiday to end.


Glad you are enjoying your holidy :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry not to be around much at the moment. The infection in my arm has been getting me down, as has work... :thumbdown:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang wrote:
I haven't got anything interesting to say..........yet .......... so until I feel I have something to say, I will probably just comment to your posts, as I feel.

One thing though, I think my new tablets might be starting to have a good effect on my body - my pain levels are beginning to reduce, and my blood pressure seems to be settling down, and I am hoping it is permanent &#128151;&#128156;&#128077;

It looks like the ladies in the UK are having some fun times, as are some in the USA. 

And on that note, I will sign off ....... Good night all, have a wonder

Purple wrote:-
That is brilliant news about your meds. Hope everything continues to improves. Sending you lots of healing hugs. Xxxx

Thanks Purple, the healing hugs are much appreciated xxxoo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry not to be around much at the moment. The infection in my arm has been getting me down, as has work... :thumbdown:


I was so hoping the antibiotics had cleared it up, so sorry dear, really hope you get over this very soon! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We have to laugh I suppose....we can't get parleys address on sat nav...we have 2 sat navs a mile of wiring and a phone that's no bloody good. Haha... We will work something out. If we can get to their town then I may have to phone her for her to come and find us.....hang on in there purley...it could be a long day


I hope you finally found Purly & Kenny😊


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Don't let the winter blues get a hold on you hon! Mind you, I'm a fine one to talk, if I'm going to be low, it's always at this time of year. Keep knitting, it's not a cure but it helps!! xxx


There should be a ban on November, I hate it, never mind half way through now. Hoorah!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, although it was sunny earlier.
> 
> Susan, I am so sorry you had such difficulty getting to Pearlies and back, but so glad you had a lovely time with her and Kenny.
> 
> ...


Hope you had a leisurely day knitting. Your brooches are great, mine is often admired. Hugs


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Have a great time Pam.


Thanks, Rebecca. Sorry to hear your infection has been taking a toll and that you are getting down about your work. Sending you gentle and healing hugs!  xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks another nice day from my bed, hahaha. We are going to downtown Disney this morning, Stephen asked us to see if they had a certain towel in the bath store. But not until I have my coffee.


Have a great day, so pleased you had a good meet up with Purly. Love you!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Sorry you didn't sleep well love, you obviously didn't have enough wine last night. I did!!! We came joint 8th out of 18 teams at the quiz last night, the winners got 90 points - out of 90!! We were deeply suspicious but it was in the church hall, in aid of the church........?! The fish & chips were lovely too, and it was a good laugh!!


Well done for your good score. We live quizes, we used to arrange lots when I was on the PTA when girls were at school. Could of gone to one last night but the supper was a curry & MrB said No!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, ladies! I'm going to be meeting up with some other local KPers this afternoon for the first time. Someone (or multiple someones) decided it would be fun for those of us in the area to meet regularly so today is the first meeting. Should be fun!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a great time, it's always good to knit with friends :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> We got the towels that DS and DIL wanted....we are now going for a quiet walk around lake celebration. I might go in my chair, I'm so tired today. I don't understand why, as I didn't use much energy yesterday.
> 
> Just face timed the family. Missing them a little but not enough for me to want this holiday to end.


Use the chair, at least you can get out. Please remember to pace yourself!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Sorry not to be around much at the moment. The infection in my arm has been getting me down, as has work... :thumbdown:


Poor you, so sorry your arm is so nasty, hope it will heal soon. Sorry about school too, it's a very tough job especially when not feeling great. Can you take a couple of days off & rest, antibiotics can make you feel run down. You have all that glitter & glue to look forward in the next weeks. Hugs to you xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> Xiang wrote:
> I haven't got anything interesting to say..........yet .......... so until I feel I have something to say, I will probably just comment to your posts, as I feel.
> 
> One thing though, I think my new tablets might be starting to have a good effect on my body - my pain levels are beginning to reduce, and my blood pressure seems to be settling down, and I am hoping it is permanent 💗💜👍
> ...


Keep smiling, so pleased your new MEDS are making you feel better. Thank you for your card, not sure if I have said that before, it's very cute.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm back from a very nice day. After getting totally lost in the middle of the countryside, MrB knew the way! We went to a memorial service for my cousin who died in Spain. He was the only relation I really kept in touch with. Anyway I have spent the afternoon with about 20 relation, most I had never seen before. We were all walking round introducing ourselves. Both my DDs came with us & kept whispering whose that & where do they belong in the family tree. My dear cousin would of loved it. We are planning a meet up soon, as I told them I want to see them all again soon. On a plus I saw my brother & his lady & she was very pleasant to me!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone I'm back from a very nice day. After getting totally lost in the middle of the countryside, MrB knew the way! We went to a memorial service for my cousin who died in Spain. He was the only relation I really kept in touch with. Anyway I have spent the afternoon with about 20 relation, most I had never seen before. We were all walking round introducing ourselves. Both my DDs came with us & kept whispering whose that & where do they belong in the family tree. My dear cousin would of loved it. We are planning a meet up soon, as I told them I want to see them all again soon. On a plus I saw my brother & his lady & she was very pleasant to me!


Well, that's a turn up!! So pleased it went well, must have given you quite a lift!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Binky has the biggest table I have ever seen!!! Just saying......!! :lol: :thumbup:


Hehehe......it's true! A picture doesn't do it justice does it.
We all could sit comfortably and with your spouses :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. It looks another nice day from my bed, hahaha. We are going to downtown Disney this morning, Stephen asked us to see if they had a certain towel in the bath store. But not until I have my coffee.


We tried to go to downtown Disney when we were there it was so crowded we couldn't get in.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was so hoping the antibiotics had cleared it up, so sorry dear, really hope you get over this very soon! xxxxxx


Lifeline I hope you feel better soon!

I just have to tell you and Josephine that every time Michael sees your picture he gets all excited and points to his head well I blew up your picture on the iPad and he gave you a kiss it was so sweet!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well we are under a winter storm advisory till noon tomorrow they say we could get between 3 to 5 inches of snow this is really early for us to get this kind of snow if we get it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Well we are under a winter storm advisory till noon tomorrow they say we could get between 3 to 5 inches of snow this is really early for us to get this kind of snow if we get it.


Hope they are wrong with their forecast & you don't get snow. If you do keep warm!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's a turn up!! So pleased it went well, must have given you quite a lift!


Yes it's been a good, but sad day. My brother said the usual see you soon & I said don't leave it a year, very sarcastically. Anyway we decided that we are all going out to lunch next week. If it happens it will be very first tie we have ever been out together! I'm at St Mary's tomorrow for a check on my eye, MrB is having a day off to take me over. Love & hugs. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Have a great time, it's always good to knit with friends :thumbup: :thumbup:


It was an enjoyable afternoon. The ladies were all very nice. I plan to go back next week.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, that's a turn up!! So pleased it went well, must have given you quite a lift!


Me, too, Chrissy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well we are under a winter storm advisory till noon tomorrow they say we could get between 3 to 5 inches of snow this is really early for us to get this kind of snow if we get it.


Stay in and stay warm!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls I am so pleased to be on my bed tonight.........I have been so tired today. I sat in my chair while DH took me around lake celebration.

We've been to the designer outlet tonight and it was so busy, I can't stand it when there's too many people....DH has got sore red ankles....too much heat..or salt I think. Mine used to break out yeRs ago but they are fine these days....

I think we may go to magic kingdom tomorrow...

Purley...I hope you got your beds.....maybe tomorrow you might have them delivered then you and DH and miss daisy can have a bed party. How is her poor tummy...I wished I'd seen more of her yesterday, but we did right to leave you both when we did. THANKYOU again for a wonderful day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> We tried to go to downtown Disney when we were there it was so crowded we couldn't get in.


There's no joy to it at the moment or in the summer. They are reconstructing it and it's bedlam...the car parks are over flowing. The queues are horrendous. Not my cup of tea at all.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Lifeline I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I just have to tell you and Josephine that every time Michael sees your picture he gets all excited and points to his head well I blew up your picture on the iPad and he gave you a kiss it was so sweet!


Aw that's so sweet, mustn't ever let him forget his knitty aunties or he won't know us when we come back!! Big kisses for you and Michael *XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes it's been a good, but sad day. My brother said the usual see you soon & I said don't leave it a year, very sarcastically. Anyway we decided that we are all going out to lunch next week. If it happens it will be very first tie we have ever been out together! I'm at St Mary's tomorrow for a check on my eye, MrB is having a day off to take me over. Love & hugs. X


Everything crossed for your eye appointment and I hope your brother keeps his word!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It was an enjoyable afternoon. The ladies were all very nice. I plan to go back next week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and soggy London! I don't care, I'm off to Zumba in a minute and it's always sunny in there with my buddies. 
The poor girl who lives two doors down from me and has severe epilepsy was burgled while staying at her mum and dads for a few days. We had the police round here last night but I think he was more interested in my Sedum front lawn than if we had seen anything!! It is quite rare to hear about burglaries round here because our houses are so close together, it is quite likely someone would hear or see something. Hey ho, nice strong bolt on our back gate!
Have a good day, catch you later!!xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:21 am ET and 0'c (32'F) and snowing big fluffy wet flakes. There is about 3 inches of the stuff on the ground already and there is a big accident 2 towns over that I have to get through. I just spent the last half hour re-crocheting my winter hat. Somehow the bind off had come undone and unravelled the last row. Boy, am I out of practice.
I need to get on the road with all the people trying to remember how to drive in the snow. It takes a little adjustment. And, no, I couldn't get my ice tires on this weekend. They were booked solid.
Have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I made it to work ok. The roads were just wet and the people driving with me all remembered how to drive in winter. There was an accident on the other side. A big 18-wheeler truck ended up in the ditch. Everyone slowed to look at it, but that was all.
I forgot my knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Check out this thread. Someone put up a poster that they had found a "fake-kitty" opossum, and thought it was a cat.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299590-1.html


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I made it to work ok. The roads were just wet and the people driving with me all remembered how to drive in winter. There was an accident on the other side. A big 18-wheeler truck ended up in the ditch. Everyone slowed to look at it, but that was all.
> I forgot my knitting.


Well that's the worst aspect of the day, forgetting your knitting!! Hope you get home again ok love, be safe xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. Expecting heavy rains and such later today and a high the next several days in the 60's. Warming up at the end of the week. Hope those in the middle of the winter blues travel safely if out and about. Haven't gotten beds yets. Hopefully tomorrow. I was so tired yesterday didn't feel like shopping. Going to try to unpack clothes today. Tired of wearing just the clothes we packed in our duffle bags.

GS hope your DH ankles are less swollen today and that you have more energy today. Enjoy your day dear. Miss you.

Nitzi drive carefully out there. Hope you got your hat finished and are wearing it. Stay warm.

Binky be safe if out and about. Sweet story re. Michael kissing the pics of Londy and Purple. Dear little boy.

Lifeline soo sorry your arm is still so sore and you are feeling miserable. Will your job not give you some time off in order to heal????

Xiang can't wait till the twins are born.Just want them to stay and incuate a little longer. Know you must be so anxious to see them. Hope delivery is quick and smooth for your DD.

Londy make sure you lock your doors. Hate that folks steal from others.

Purple hope your DGS is recuperating well. How is your new little DGD doing???Loved her pictures.

Pam so happy your meet up went smoothly and you found and made some new friends.

Linky how is your neck feeling. Better I hope.

Chrissy how is your pain??hope you are doing well or at least a little better. Glad your hubbby knew the way, I hate to get lost. Hopefully you and brother will have a closer relationship in the future.

Saxy Hope the sun is shining for you dear and you are able to get out and enjoy it, if it is shining. I hate dreary days.

Rookie hi there. What are you up to?????

Jynx please let me know you are okay. Worry about you when you disappear.

I must go and get the laundry started. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Check out this thread. Someone put up a poster that they had found a "fake-kitty" opossum, and thought it was a cat.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299590-1.html


Oh, so funny!! _I_ have never seen an opossum before but I would sure know that wasn't a kitty! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly, good to see you and not surprised you are exhausted! Try and rest as much as you can, if it will wait then let it wait!!!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purly and all...just back from our weekend away for an early Thanksgiving holiday. We have a family tradition where we spend a weekend away together at least every other year. This year, we decided the kids were old enough for an indoor water park and we found a perfect one about an hour and 1/2 drive for most of us and a 3 hour drive for DD in Springfield. We had a couple of rooms equipped with kitchens so I set up food stations for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks, desserts, etc. Then, we just headed out as we wanted to for swimming, relaxing on the lazy river, gong down the tube and long slides (33 steps up each time!) or the arcade. We did a lot of catching up and visiting and just hanging out. I made a ham in a slow cooker and had baked up some green beans and macaroni and cheese so just warmed those up in the microwave and put them in warmers for serving...it all worked out splendidly. There was a family story time around the lodge fire Saturday night and as if on cue, the snow began falling and we ended up with about 5" of fluffy white snow by morning. The roads were cleared and the sun was shining for our individual trips home. A very lovely weekend and all said that we needed to do this again next year at the same place!! Now I have all week to relax---I can get my house in order after neglecting it last week in favor of some cooking - and generally begin thinking of Christmas lists, decorating, and knitting. DH has from Wednesday through Sunday off so we may travel to Cleveland, OH to see my youngest brother and his family for our Thanksgiving or we may fly to see either of my sisters in Arkansas or Florida. The airline gave us a voucher for all the hassles we had getting to Hawaii for a wedding earlier in the year, so we'd be able to fly for free. I'm definitely counting our blessings this Thanksgiving.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly and all...just back from our weekend away for an early Thanksgiving holiday. We have a family tradition where we spend a weekend away together at least every other year. This year, we decided the kids were old enough for an indoor water park and we found a perfect one about an hour and 1/2 drive for most of us and a 3 hour drive for DD in Springfield. We had a couple of rooms equipped with kitchens so I set up food stations for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks, desserts, etc. Then, we just headed out as we wanted to for swimming, relaxing on the lazy river, gong down the tube and long slides (33 steps up each time!) or the arcade. We did a lot of catching up and visiting and just hanging out. I made a ham in a slow cooker and had baked up some green beans and macaroni and cheese so just warmed those up in the microwave and put them in warmers for serving...it all worked out splendidly. There was a family story time around the lodge fire Saturday night and as if on cue, the snow began falling and we ended up with about 5" of fluffy white snow by morning. The roads were cleared and the sun was shining for our individual trips home. A very lovely weekend and all said that we needed to do this again next year at the same place!! Now I have all week to relax---I can get my house in order after neglecting it last week in favor of some cooking - and generally begin thinking of Christmas lists, decorating, and knitting. DH has from Wednesday through Sunday off so we may travel to Cleveland, OH to see my youngest brother and his family for our Thanksgiving or we may fly to see either of my sisters in Arkansas or Florida. The airline gave us a voucher for all the hassles we had getting to Hawaii for a wedding earlier in the year, so we'd be able to fly for free. I'm definitely counting our blessings this Thanksgiving.


That sounds like a wonderful weekend, so glad it went well, although your brilliant forward-planning was a lot to do with that! In case you don't get on before you take off for Thanksgiving, I hope you get really spoilt, wherever you go!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly and all...just back from our weekend away for an early Thanksgiving holiday. We have a family tradition where we spend a weekend away together at least every other year. This year, we decided the kids were old enough for an indoor water park and we found a perfect one about an hour and 1/2 drive for most of us and a 3 hour drive for DD in Springfield. We had a couple of rooms equipped with kitchens so I set up food stations for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks, desserts, etc. Then, we just headed out as we wanted to for swimming, relaxing on the lazy river, gong down the tube and long slides (33 steps up each time!) or the arcade. We did a lot of catching up and visiting and just hanging out. I made a ham in a slow cooker and had baked up some green beans and macaroni and cheese so just warmed those up in the microwave and put them in warmers for serving...it all worked out splendidly. There was a family story time around the lodge fire Saturday night and as if on cue, the snow began falling and we ended up with about 5" of fluffy white snow by morning. The roads were cleared and the sun was shining for our individual trips home. A very lovely weekend and all said that we needed to do this again next year at the same place!! Now I have all week to relax---I can get my house in order after neglecting it last week in favor of some cooking - and generally begin thinking of Christmas lists, decorating, and knitting. DH has from Wednesday through Sunday off so we may travel to Cleveland, OH to see my youngest brother and his family for our Thanksgiving or we may fly to see either of my sisters in Arkansas or Florida. The airline gave us a voucher for all the hassles we had getting to Hawaii for a wedding earlier in the year, so we'd be able to fly for free. I'm definitely counting our blessings this Thanksgiving.


Hi Rookie, sounds like you had a wonderful time. Do you have any news of Jynx? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a rather wet Surrey. Had WIknitWIts here this morning which was a lovely relaxing session.

Was going to go to garden centre this afternoon, but it is just too wet. So I will just have to sit and knit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, omg I'm tired....I've had my usual 12 hrs and want more. I played a nurse in the night to DH. He woke with a headache, but a couple of paracetamols did the trick. I think we are going to kingdom today...I'd stay in bed and sleep. Haha.

I'll just check what's happened overnight,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, omg I'm tired....I've had my usual 12 hrs and want more. I played a nurse in the night to DH. He woke with a headache, but a couple of paracetamols did the trick. I think we are going to kingdom today...I'd stay in bed and sleep. Haha.
> 
> I'll just check what's happened overnight,


Hi Susan, perhaps you need a day just chillin' xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Lifeline I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I just have to tell you and Josephine that every time Michael sees your picture he gets all excited and points to his head well I blew up your picture on the iPad and he gave you a kiss it was so sweet!


Give him a hug from me xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yes it's been a good, but sad day. My brother said the usual see you soon & I said don't leave it a year, very sarcastically. Anyway we decided that we are all going out to lunch next week. If it happens it will be very first tie we have ever been out together! I'm at St Mary's tomorrow for a check on my eye, MrB is having a day off to take me over. Love & hugs. X


Hope the lunch works out, good luck with the hospital appointment


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pam glad your KP meet up went well. How many other ladies were there?

Nitzi, please take it easy with the snow xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I made it to work ok. The roads were just wet and the people driving with me all remembered how to drive in winter. There was an accident on the other side. A big 18-wheeler truck ended up in the ditch. Everyone slowed to look at it, but that was all.
> I forgot my knitting.


Glad you got to work okay! So sorry you forgot your knitting!  I hope you have a good day and an uneventful trip home this afternoon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Check out this thread. Someone put up a poster that they had found a "fake-kitty" opossum, and thought it was a cat.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299590-1.html


OMG!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, sounds like you are still very busy. Do hope you get some time to rest a bit.

New LM is doing great and getting lots of kisses from her brother


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly and all...just back from our weekend away for an early Thanksgiving holiday. We have a family tradition where we spend a weekend away together at least every other year. This year, we decided the kids were old enough for an indoor water park and we found a perfect one about an hour and 1/2 drive for most of us and a 3 hour drive for DD in Springfield. We had a couple of rooms equipped with kitchens so I set up food stations for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks, desserts, etc. Then, we just headed out as we wanted to for swimming, relaxing on the lazy river, gong down the tube and long slides (33 steps up each time!) or the arcade. We did a lot of catching up and visiting and just hanging out. I made a ham in a slow cooker and had baked up some green beans and macaroni and cheese so just warmed those up in the microwave and put them in warmers for serving...it all worked out splendidly. There was a family story time around the lodge fire Saturday night and as if on cue, the snow began falling and we ended up with about 5" of fluffy white snow by morning. The roads were cleared and the sun was shining for our individual trips home. A very lovely weekend and all said that we needed to do this again next year at the same place!! Now I have all week to relax---I can get my house in order after neglecting it last week in favor of some cooking - and generally begin thinking of Christmas lists, decorating, and knitting. DH has from Wednesday through Sunday off so we may travel to Cleveland, OH to see my youngest brother and his family for our Thanksgiving or we may fly to see either of my sisters in Arkansas or Florida. The airline gave us a voucher for all the hassles we had getting to Hawaii for a wedding earlier in the year, so we'd be able to fly for free. I'm definitely counting our blessings this Thanksgiving.


Welcome back. Sounds like a really lovely weekend!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Susan, perhaps you need a day just chillin' xxxxx


I agree with that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pam glad your KP meet up went well. How many other ladies were there?
> 
> Nitzi, please take it easy with the snow xx


There were only 5 of us this time. I'm guessing it will be a fluid sort of group. Hopefully it will grow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie, sounds like you are still very busy. Do hope you get some time to rest a bit.
> 
> New LM is doing great and getting lots of kisses from her brother


When do you think you'll be able to see her (and the rest of the family over there)? I can't remember what you said before.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to go get ready to go visit my young friend and her boys. Haven't seen her in a couple of weeks, so will be fun to visit. Thank goodness no rain or fog this morning. We're still having cold weather but that is about to change in the next few days and then, unfortunately, we'll be back to rain. I love these cold, clear days (other than the below freezing temps! .

Hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Expecting heavy rains and such later today and a high the next several days in the 60's. Warming up at the end of the week. Hope those in the middle of the winter blues travel safely if out and about. Haven't gotten beds yets. Hopefully tomorrow. I was so tired yesterday didn't feel like shopping. Going to try to unpack clothes today. Tired of wearing just the clothes we packed in our duffle bags.
> 
> GS hope your DH ankles are less swollen today and that you have more energy today. Enjoy your day dear. Miss you.
> 
> ...


Purly - hope you're feeling more rested and that you can get out to get some furniture and other things you need for this house. Is it this Thursday you leave for Ft. Meyers again? I really hope the person you hired has taken care of everything you need done there! Take care. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pearlie, sounds like you are still very busy. Do hope you get some time to rest a bit.
> 
> New LM is doing great and getting lots of kisses from her brother


What a sweet photo!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> There were only 5 of us this time. I'm guessing it will be a fluid sort of group. Hopefully it will grow!


Fluid! Does that mean that wine might be involved? :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> When do you think you'll be able to see her (and the rest of the family over there)? I can't remember what you said before.


Probably sometime in the new year, but that will depend on hospital appointments for me. xx Have fun today


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301031-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

